# Sticky  Edificios Tridimensionales Peruanos (Thread Oficial)



## CessTenn

J3R3MY y yo decidimos que quizas seria buena idea abrir nuestro propio thread sobre edificios peruanos en 3D posteados en Google Earth. La mayoria han sido hechos por mi, J3R3MY recien esta empezando a construir los suyos, y esta haciendo un trabajo muy bueno. Como esta funcion de Google Earth en 3D no es tan conocida, dado a que hay que instalarse por separado, mucha gente no la conoce... por lo tanto, no hay edificios tridimensionales en todas las ciudades peruanas. Como muchos de ustedes saben, yo naci y creci en Chiclayo, entonces decidi colocar unos cuantos ahi; J3R3MY esta haciendo lo mismo con su natal Arequipa, a parte hay unos cuantos mas objetos colocados en territorio peruano que pertenecen a otros, esos tambien seran mostrados aqui con su respectiva autoria.
Si alguno de ustedes esta interesado en crear sus propios edificios o ver en Google Earth los objetos de los que se esta hablando... Aqui les dejo el link respectivo ("3D Warehouse" en ingles) http://earth.google.com/intl/en/3d.html . Y este es el link para descargar el programa que hemos usado (Google SketchUp), a proposito, es gratis: http://sketchup.google.com/download.html.



_Asi se debe ver el mapa del Peru una vez instalado el link de 3D, y no se olviden de guardarlo en la carpeta "Mis Lugares"_










*CENTRO FINANCIERO DE SAN ISIDRO, LIMA*





































*EDIFICIO CHOCAVENTO*









*BANCO WIESE*









*TORRE SIGLO XXI*









*BANCO DE COMERCIO*









*BANCO DE CREDITO BCP*









*AEROPUERTO JORGE CHAVEZ*



























*ESTADIO MONUMENTAL DE LIMA*



























*PUENTE VILLENA - MIRAFLORES*









*PUENTE BOLOGNESI - PIURA*


















*MUSEO TUMBAS REALES - LAMBAYEQUE*


















*ESTADIO ELIAS AGUIRRE - CHICLAYO*


















*SUPERMERCADO 'EL CENTRO' - CHICLAYO*









*GIMNASIO 'AQUATICA' - CHICLAYO*









*HOTEL 'LAS MUSAS' - CHICLAYO*










*AEROPUERTO JOSE QUIÑONES GONZALES - CHICLAYO*


















*ARCO DE TACNA*










^^
^^
Todos los de arriba fueron hechos por mi mismo (CessVass)

*TORRE INTERBANK (cacayoalfredo)*


















*AEROPUERTO VELASCO ASTETE - CUSCO (Gustavo Franco)*









*LA PIEDRA SAGRADA DE MACHU PICCHU (Fernando Da Silva Rocha)*









^^ Este ultimo de Machu Picchu esta alucinante, el tipo es brasileño.


----------



## W!CKED

Bueno aqui están los mios, que conste que recién empezé ayer; así que no se aceptan quejas :colgate:
*Edificio Magnus*









*Edificio El Peral*


----------



## pedro1011

Muy bacán el thread. Ojalá que pronto otros tigres manden sus dibujos.


----------



## Skypiura

Lindo thread, en estos momentos voy intentar haber si hago lo mismo.


----------



## Trickmetwice17

:banana: Wau bravazo labor!!! miercoles jeje yo no se hacer edificios en 3d hno: pero bueh ojala les vaya bien cn eso :banana:


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Buen thread, están bravazos los edificios en 3D, bien chvre


----------



## sacorpe

Excelentes lod edificios 3D!! Me gustaria hacer algunos, pero soy nulo para el dibujo!!


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Buen trabajo el de los dos. Felicidades.


----------



## pedro1011

Trickmetwice17 said:


> :banana: Wau bravazo labor!!! miercoles jeje yo no se hacer edificios en 3d hno: pero bueh ojala les vaya bien cn eso :banana:


Trick: tú eres un tremendo dibujante. Así que... a dibujar edificios tridimensionales!!!
Jeremy: has empezado muy bien!


----------



## W!CKED

Acabo de hacer este:

El hotel de la Av. Ejército









Así va mi repertorio:colgate:










Pd: Gracias Pedro


----------



## CessTenn

Alucinante trabajo J3R3MY... Arequipa como siempre no se queda atras!


----------



## Trickmetwice17

pedro1011 said:


> Trick: tú eres un tremendo dibujante. Así que... a dibujar edificios tridimensionales!!!
> Jeremy: has empezado muy bien!


:lol: :lol: jaj loc pero noc usar ningun programa de composicion 3d hno:


----------



## Imanol

Excelente! hace mucho que tengo guardados tus edificios 3D, realmente lo haces excelente, salvo por el puente villena que tiene defectos xD.
Otro detalle es que ese interbank es demasiado alto, pero los edificios que has hecho tu, realmente excelente CessTenn.
Yo tambien ya empece con el sketchup xD, ahora estoy trabajando en el Palacio de Justicia, espero quede bien jajajajaja xD.


----------



## francis2064

bueno como nunca habia usado un programa 3d empeze haciendo algo muy facil, he hecho el hiraoka de san miguel, please no se rian se que es algo sumamente facil pero me ha costado varias horas hasta que finalmente lo termine me ha quedado...... bueno eso lo dejare para que ustedes lo juzguen, ya lo estare posteando hasta que pueda resolver como postearlo tanto aqui como en el google earth.


----------



## CessTenn

^^ Ah manya... que chevere francis!!!


----------



## CessTenn

Imanolsoliman said:


> Excelente! hace mucho que tengo guardados tus edificios 3D, realmente lo haces excelente, salvo por el puente villena que tiene defectos xD.
> Otro detalle es que ese interbank es demasiado alto, pero los edificios que has hecho tu, realmente excelente CessTenn.
> Yo tambien ya empece con el sketchup xD, ahora estoy trabajando en el Palacio de Justicia, espero quede bien jajajajaja xD.


Me imagino que el Palacio de Justicia te puede tomar un par de semanitas en terminalo, dependiendo de cuan detallado lo quieras dejar...
Y que bien guardadito lo tenias Imanol...JaJa Te puedes quedar con mis trabajos en 3D no mas con tal que respetes su autoria. Espero con ancias ver el Palacio de Justicia, yo tambien pense en construirlo una vez, pero no tuve imagenes suficientes


----------



## mangolight

oye pero esos modelos estan online?, porq en mi google earth no aparecen y yo tengo todos los plugins


----------



## skyperu34

que cheveres los 3D, mas adelante intentare hacer algunos de mi ciudad...

Y como los ubicas en su respectiva direccion??


----------



## CessTenn

mangolight said:


> oye pero esos modelos estan online?, porq en mi google earth no aparecen y yo tengo todos los plugins


Sí se pueden ver desde cualquier computadora... Solo instala el link que puse arriba.


----------



## CessTenn

skyperu34 said:


> que cheveres los 3D, mas adelante intentare hacer algunos de mi ciudad...
> 
> Y como los ubicas en su respectiva direccion??


Eso de ubicarlos en el lugar exacto requiere un poco de paciencia. Tienes que abrir tanto SketchUp como Google Earth a la vez, ubicas el lugar donde quieres postear tu objeto, le acercas la camara un poquito. Luego, en SketchUp hay un boton llamado "Get Current View" entonces la imagen se transfiere, y despues no mas tienes que colocarlo en la posicion correcta, finalmente click en "Share Model" ... J3R3MY y yo te podemos ayudar con eso, si algun dia necesitas ayuda.


----------



## CessTenn

Alguien me puede señalar en un mapa o decirme en que parte se encuentra este edificio?? Creo que queda en Miraflores, pero no lo ubico en el globo... lo tengo en la mira!  Gracias!


----------



## skyperu34

Queda en San Isidro, conocida como la torre KPMG, 16 pisos, a una cuadra del cruce entre av. Arequipa y Javier Prado (algun limeño que me confirme o corrija porfa)


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Bueno esta idea està genial.... vamos a hacer un sticky a ver como nos va y los foristas de Arequipa, Trujillo, Chiclayo, Lima, Piura, Tumbes y de todo el paìs se animan y empiezan a hacer sus 3Ds.....

Como te dije por pm CessTen... el thread es original y me encanta!


----------



## CessTenn

^^ Gracias Vane...     MWAH! JaJaJaJa


----------



## W!CKED

Mi nueva creación

*Edificio Don Mateo I:*


















Cayma financiera se va llenando!


----------



## francis2064

ya subi mi modelo de hiraoka al google earth no se como habra quedado nisiquiera se si se puede ver, asi que si alguien puede chequear y avisarme si lo subi bien les agradeceria


----------



## CessTenn

*Torre KPMG en San Isidro*


















Gracias a skyperu34 por pasarme el dato... como puedes ver, le hice al rededor de 16 pisos  Y solo me tomo hora y media...


----------



## francis2064

CessTenn said:


> *Torre KPMG en San Isidro*
> 
> 
> Gracias a skyperu34 por pasarme el dato... como puedes ver, le hice al rededor de 16 pisos  Y solo me tomo hora y media...


cesstenn podrias decirme si ves mi modelo de hiraoka en el google earth, esta ubicado entre la av. la marina y rafael escardo, gracias


----------



## CessTenn

Francis2064, acabo de ver la imagen preliminar de tu diseno de Hiraoka, y la verdad que se ve alucinante, con arboles, letreros y toda la cosa... Pero por el hecho de estar muy bien detallado, tu trabajo ha sido calificado como "complejo", ademas es muy pesado, hasta ahora no lo puedo abrir, sigue cargando... Cuando logre verlo en el globo le tomo un par de fotos y las posteo aqui...


----------



## DoctorZero

El edificio KPMG en 3D se ve genial.


----------



## francis2064

CessTenn said:


> Francis2064, acabo de ver la imagen preliminar de tu diseno de Hiraoka, y la verdad que se ve alucinante, con arboles, letreros y toda la cosa... Pero por el hecho de estar muy bien detallado, tu trabajo ha sido calificado como "complejo", ademas es muy pesado, hasta ahora no lo puedo abrir, sigue cargando... Cuando logre verlo en el globo le tomo un par de fotos y las posteo aqui...


no entiendo por que seria tan pesado si son solo cubos y cubos con un par de autos y arboles nada extraordinario, pero bueno espero lo puedas postear yo aun no se como hacerlo


----------



## W!CKED

Wow Cesstenn, te ha salido de la PM!


----------



## Carlos_"U"

El último te ha quedado bien chvre, buen trabajo CessTenn


----------



## pedro1011

Estos tridimensionales dibujantes están progresando a pasos agigantados. Y están aceleradísimos. A ese paso, van a llenar nuestras ciudades más rápido de lo que ocurre en la realidad.


----------



## CessTenn

^^ :lol: :lol: pedro!


----------



## CessTenn

francis2064 said:


> no entiendo por que seria tan pesado si son solo cubos y cubos con un par de autos y arboles nada extraordinario, pero bueno espero lo puedas postear yo aun no se como hacerlo


Las muchas letras tridimensionales, autos y arboles que le has puesto lo hacen pesado... Logre ver tu diseno bajandome un copia en Sketchup, esta bien chevere... me gusta los mensajes que le has puesto: sport boys, skyscrapercity.com, francis2064. Pero lo malo es que hasta ahora no carga en Google Earth, tu no lo llegaste a ver cuando lo posteaste? Has hecho un buen trabajo francis, el edificio esta en el lugar correcto y todo...


----------



## francis2064

CessTenn said:


> Las muchas letras tridimensionales, autos y arboles que le has puesto lo hacen pesado... Logre ver tu diseno bajandome un copia en Sketchup, esta bien chevere... me gusta los mensajes que le has puesto: sport boys, skyscrapercity.com, francis2064. Pero lo malo es que hasta ahora no carga en Google Earth, tu no lo llegaste a ver cuando lo posteaste? Has hecho un buen trabajo francis, el edificio esta en el lugar correcto y todo...


voy a borrarle todos los extras entonces para que se haga mas liviano y subirlo denuevo


----------



## CessTenn

Francis2064... Despues de 10 minutos de download logre ver tu edificio en Google Earth... muy bonito  Aqui lo posteo:

*HIRAOKA San Miguel - por francis2064*


----------



## francis2064

CessTenn said:


> Francis2064... Despues de 10 minutos de download logre ver tu edificio en Google Earth... muy bonito  Aqui lo posteo:
> 
> hey gracias por postearlo, yo ya volvi a instalar el google earth como me dijiste pero no puedo ver todos los edificios, aunque algunos si los baja pero muy pocos


----------



## Imanol

CessTenn said:


> Me imagino que el Palacio de Justicia te puede tomar un par de semanitas en terminalo, dependiendo de cuan detallado lo quieras dejar...
> Y que bien guardadito lo tenias Imanol...JaJa Te puedes quedar con mis trabajos en 3D no mas con tal que respetes su autoria. Espero con ancias ver el Palacio de Justicia, yo tambien pense en construirlo una vez, pero no tuve imagenes suficientes


Yo estoy luchando pa k me acompañen a tomarle a la parte posterior xD.


----------



## Jose Perez

bien todos,el servat esta gordito,jejeje


----------



## francis2064

bueno acabo de terminar otro edificio y ya lo subi es el hotel los delfines en san isidro. cesar ya sabes tu tarea jajaja


----------



## FerGon

Cuando cargas los edificios se pueden borrar?

Me descargué una version del interbank que parece de 300 metros:lol:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

xDD jeremy u rock man!  buen trabajo con el servat gracias!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Excelente chicos... se merecen millòn felicitaciones... es bueno ver que un thread tan ingenioso se ha vuelto productivo.

Sus participaciones estàn geniales... Un thread como este necesitamos en La Plaza.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

francis2064 said:


> finalmente terminado, ya termine el museo de la nacion y ya lo subi tambien, solo he podido hacer lo que he podido ver en fotos asi que el resto lo he tenido que inventar, las escaleras tampoco las he hecho porque no se como hacerlas, cesar (cessten) cuando puedas dame una ayudadita y postealo por mi ya que mi google earth no esta bueno, gracias.





J3R3MY said:


> Tengo mis mañas :lol:. gracias por tu comentario


Francis!!!!! re wow!!!!! uno de los mejores edificios de este thread!!!!!!


J3R3MY lo del letrero està genial.


----------



## francis2064

Vane de Rosas said:


> Francis!!!!! re wow!!!!! uno de los mejores edificios de este thread!!!!!!
> 
> 
> J3R3MY lo del letrero està genial.


gracias, ahora he hecho otro, el hotel los delfines chequeenlo en google earth, lamentablemente yo no puedo postearlos aca porque no puedo verlos no se que pasa con mi google earth


----------



## W!CKED

Francis te ha quedado genial!


----------



## francis2064

J3R3MY said:


> Francis te ha quedado genial!


gracias jeremy por postearlo y por tu comentario, pero me gustaria si le pudieses dar otro angulo al edificio y ponerlo de tal manera que se vea el letrero de los delfines ya que esa es la fotografia mas popular de ese edificio, no encontre fotos del lado izquierdo del edificio por eso tuve que inventar


----------



## W!CKED

Que tal ahora?


----------



## W!CKED

francis2064 said:


> gracias jeremy por postearlo y por tu comentario, pero me gustaria si le pudieses dar otro angulo al edificio y ponerlo de tal manera que se vea el letrero de los delfines ya que esa es la fotografia mas popular de ese edificio, no encontre fotos del lado izquierdo del edificio por eso tuve que inventar


Ya tiene una foto del otro ángulo kay:


----------



## francis2064

pucha me he enviciado con esto de estar haciendo buildings 3d creo que es mejor vicio a estar jugando play station todo el dia jajaja, estoy haciendo ahora el banco continental, si alguien sabe la altura de ese building o porlomenos cuantos pisos tiene me servira de mucho ya que los edificios que he hecho no he sabido la altura y simplemente la he calculado poniendo 11 pies por cada piso que tiene el edificio asi que mis buildings no son exactos pero si alguien tiene ese dato pasemelo plz


----------



## CessTenn

WOW! Felicitaciones muchachos... Ojala pueda terminar "mi tarea" hoy JaJaJaJa
He estado ocupadisimo ultimamente.


----------



## francis2064

en el google puedo ver que tambien esta el marriot sin embargo no lo han posteado por aca


----------



## W!CKED

Pero no está muy bien hecho que digamos..

Anímate a hacer uno nuevo Francis


----------



## CessTenn

Si he estado pensando en postearlo, pero recien tengo tiempo de respirar aire tranquilo jajaja... En un ratito lo posteo aqui, y quizas construya un edificio tambien. Bonito te salio el Hotel Los Delfines francis2064.... Y tambien le salio bacan el Servat a J3R3MY!


----------



## W!CKED

^^ Thnx!^_^


----------



## CessTenn

Aqui esta el Marriot de Miraflores, posteado anonimamente... En realidad no me gusta mucho como quedo... Estoy pensando en hacer mi propia version  Si alguien mas desesa hacerlo, adelante... Todos los disenos sean bienvenidos!










A proposito, este fue uno de los primerisimos edificios tridimensionales en haberse posteado en el mapa peruano.


----------



## francis2064

lo malo que quedan volando luego por el terreno como se puede resolver eso??


----------



## francis2064

ok ya termine el banco continental, chequeenlo en el google earth


----------



## CessTenn

*Banco Continenal* hecho por francis2064


















Para que no queden suspendidos en el aire, click en el boton "Toggle Terrain" que esta junto a "Place Model" antes de postearlo, de esa manera la imagen jalada de Google Earth se formara de acuerdo al verdadero terreno en el globo, no siempre es plana! A proposito, buen trabajo francis :cheers1:


----------



## skyperu34

Jeremi, esta vez te quedo bacan el servat, tal como es ! Buen trabajo, le hiciste la lipo.......

A mi tampoco me gusta como quedo el Marriott, y viendo lo bien que les estan saliendo los 3d, ya se nos viene uno mucho mejor....

(PD: un poco raro el continental pero igual es un gran trabajo)


----------



## Juan1912

wow, qué trabajazo que se han dado :applause:


----------



## W!CKED

La verdad que no es tan díficil hacerlo, pero si quieres un buen trabajo demora harto.


----------



## CessTenn

*Marriott Hotel* ... mi ultima "inspiracion"


----------



## W!CKED

Felicitaciones Cesar, haz hecho un excelente trabajo, de verdad muy bueno!!


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Te quedó mucho mejor el Marriot


----------



## skyperu34

Por ahora no me sale como ubicarlo en el mapa satelital, tras un intento mi Húsares se fue por Colorado, USA........ Como lo ubico donde yo quiero???

Gracias de antemano.....

*RESIDENCIAL HUSARES*


----------



## CessTenn

^^ Como se nota que ese trabajo ha sido hecho por un verdadero arquitecto... Felicitaciones Jonathan!


----------



## gonzalo12345

estoy haciendo la villa medica de arequipa, la pondre aqui en cuanto la termine!


----------



## CessTenn

Esperamos con ancias Gonzalo!


----------



## W!CKED

Wow Sky nada mal para tu primer edificio, bien hechokay:


----------



## gonzalo12345

algien no tiene fotos de la villa medica, estoy atascado, no se como son los detalles de los lados ni de atras...

esto es lo que he hecho hasta ahora, no tiene texturas ni nada solo la base:


----------



## W!CKED

Haber Gonzalo nose si esto te pueda ayudar


----------



## CessTenn

Que alucinante esta foto J3R3MY!!!! Nunca habia visto ese angulo... Me la quedo


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Lo recalco, EXCELENTE THREAD.


----------



## CessTenn

*Obelisco de Puerto Maldonado*
Lo hice en menos de media hora... a pedido de alezx_nj. Que tal quedo?


----------



## alezx

Te quedo bien chevere el obelisco о mirador de Puerto Maldonado о la torre mamey como le dicen  gracias CESSTEN, la amazonia tambien esta presente


----------



## pedro1011

Sky: está bacán el Húsares.
Gonzalo: allí van otras fotos (todas las tomó Fayo):




























Cópialas, porque después de unos días las borraré (para no recargar el thread).


----------



## CessTenn

Creo que todos los edificios de la Villa Medica son identicos... basta con que construyas uno y el resto no mas serian copias


----------



## Carlos_"U"

wow! sky te quedó muy bueno el edificio Húsares, buen trabajo... y el obelisco de Pto. Maldonado tb quedó muy bueno


----------



## Libidito

Excelente el edificio Husares y pues no apararece en el google por que la foto es pasada pero si deseas te lo ubico.


----------



## gonzalo12345

Casi las termino :banana: ,solo me falta los lados. Gracias a Pedro y a Jeremy por las fotos que me ayudaron un monton!

Que opinan:


----------



## francis2064

skyperu34 said:


> Por ahora no me sale como ubicarlo en el mapa satelital, tras un intento mi Húsares se fue por Colorado, USA........ Como lo ubico donde yo quiero???
> 
> Gracias de antemano.....


tienes que estar en el google earth y ponerte justamente donde esta ubicado el edificio a la distancia correcta, es decir trata de darle un buen zoom para que puedas trabajar mejor y luego vas al sketchup vas a tools - google earth - get current view. pero eso debes tratar de hacerlo antes de hacer el edificio ahora supongo que estara un poco complicado ponerlo en su lugar


----------



## Chibcha2k

Felicitaciones por el trabajo, ojalá aca tuviesemos alguien así de dedicado a construir un skyline virtual de nuestras ciudades
:applause:


----------



## CessTenn

Te esta quedando muy bien gonzalo!! Seguimos esperando...  
Gracias Chibcha2k


----------



## pedro1011

Gonzalo: están bacanes las torres. Una sugerencia: haz un poquito más gruesas las franjas blancas, de modo que todas tengan aproximadamente la mitad de la altura de las ventanas principales.


----------



## W!CKED

CessTenn said:


> Creo que todos los edificios de la Villa Medica son identicos... basta con que construyas uno y el resto no mas serian copias


Que observador eres :lol:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Este es sin lugar a dudas el mejor thread que he visto en mucho tiempo.


----------



## francis2064

mi nuevo proyecto es el banco del nuevo mundo, me gustaria que el centro financiero completo aparezca en 3d en el google earth y es por eso que me quiero centrar en el asi que si tienen fotos de los edificios por ahi en especial del banco nuevo mundo porfavor mandenmelas para poder hacer los edificios


----------



## J Block

Qué bueno es contar con threads de calidad en el foro, sobretodo threads relacionados a arquitectura. 

Me da un poquito de envidia la abilidad que muchos foristas tienen para crear tremendos tridimensionales, pero es envidia sana.


----------



## PuertoPlata

muy bien.


----------



## francis2064

J Block said:


> Qué bueno es contar con threads de calidad en el foro, sobretodo threads relacionados a arquitectura.
> 
> Me da un poquito de envidia la abilidad que muchos foristas tienen para crear tremendos tridimensionales, pero es envidia sana.


la verdad no es nada del otro mundo, simplemente tienes que saber para que es cada herramienta y listo, lo bueno que yo tengo mi hermana que es arquitecta y sabe de estos programas y bueno ella me ha dado algunos tips de informacion. Pero tengo un requerimiento por favor mandenme fotos de algunos edificios del centro financiero si las tienen porque me gustaria que todo el centro salga en el google earth inclusive cuando yo no pueda verlos porque algo anda mal con mi google earth. gracias


----------



## CessTenn

Yo me muero por construir la Torre Pacifico pero necesito fotos de los cuatro costados :bash:
Francis, esa idea de llenar el Centro Financiero de San Isidro con edificios 3D es genial... me uno! Ya hemos logrado bastante, pero nos faltan muchos mas...

En este thread hay fotos de edificios limeños: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449653&highlight=San+Isidro


----------



## CessTenn

*Torre BIF en el Centro Financiero de San Isidro* hecho por mi mismo en tan solo una hora...



























POR FAVOR, alguien que conozca bien esta zona podria decirme si la entrada principal esta bien ubicada! Gracias... 
Ahora tengo muchas ganas de construir el ProFuturo, se veria bravazo!!!


----------



## J Block

En una hora? Wow...


----------



## skyperu34

RESIDENCIAL HUSARES !!!

Desde el Húsares, a la altura del piso 15, mirando al Servat al fondo....






















Otras vistas...


----------



## francis2064

cesstenn te ha salido bien chevere el bif, seria bueno si pudieses postear una foto del centro financiero de tal manera que se vean los edificios 3d para asi ver el progreso, ya que seguramente muchos en el foro o no tienen el google earth o como yo no pueden apreciar los 3d


----------



## pedro1011

Te quedó bestial el Húsares, Sky! Tomó tiempo, pero te salió un gran trabajo.  
Encárgate de llenar el skyline trujillano. Con estas simulaciones, no hay necesidad de esperar a que los edificios se construyan. Nos podemos adelantar a los hechos.


----------



## CessTenn

Excelente trabajo Jhonatan!


----------



## francis2064

cesar fijate en el google que acabo de poner el afp horizonte esta cerca del banco nuevo mundo, creo que sale como bundle objects juntos al scotia bank


----------



## CessTenn

No, no... no me refiero a copy y paste, con Move es mas facil... Prueba esto, selecciona una linea, luego presiona Move, despues presiona Ctrl en el teclado solo una vez, entonces aparecera un + junto al cursor... Click en uno de los extremos de la linea y veras que sale una identica, con las mismas dimensiones, inclusive al mismo nivel. Asi fue como le puse las lineas a la Torre Siglo XXI y a la parte posterior (curva) del Jorge Chavez


----------



## francis2064

bueno entonces si me salen las lineas le hare un update al scotiabank para postearlo denuevo, la verdad que sin esas lineas el edificio pierde su encanto


----------



## francis2064

chequeate el afp horizonte ya lo postee


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que tal chamba, y que buen trabajo están realizando, excelente,


----------



## CessTenn

*AFP Horizonte y Rimac de San Isidro* por francis2064


----------



## CessTenn

:applause: Que buen trabajo francis!!! De verdad. Esta quedando alucinante el Centro Financiero. Ojala que los de Google decidan colocar a Lima en la coleccion "Cities in Development" que trata de las ciudades que tienen mejores trabajos en 3D en Google Earth!
En unos instantes se viene la Torre Pacifico...


----------



## francis2064

ya me salio, lastima que tengo que irme ya pero ya se como ponerle las lineas, gracias cesar. ya estare posteando en google el update al scotia bank


----------



## pedro1011

Están chéveres los edificios, Francis, pero lamentablemente ese diseño ya no existe. Recientemente, ambos han sido recubiertos con vidrio, y a uno de sus lados tienen una estructura metálica en forma de punta .


----------



## francis2064

pedro1011 said:


> Están chéveres los edificios, Francis, pero lamentablemente ese diseño ya no existe. Recientemente, ambos han sido recubiertos con vidrio, y a uno de sus lados tienen una estructura metálica en forma de punta .


entonces me pase 3 horas haciendo ese el horizonte por nada???:baaa: bueno me alegro porque la verdad esos edificios estaban bien feos, tienes alguna foto del actual??? si puedes postearla te agradeceria


----------



## pedro1011

^^ Gajes del oficio. Bueno, aprovecha para perfeccionar el trabajo. Te encontré un render y una foto (de José Pérez):


----------



## CessTenn

*Torre Pacifico...* mi ultima "obra de arte"


----------



## W!CKED

Damn! You did a really good job


----------



## CessTenn

Muchachos, aqui les paso un link para que instalen mas materiales en la opcion Paint de SketchUp... de esa manera pueden darle mejores acabados a sus diseños 
http://sketchup.google.com/bonuspacks.html


----------



## Trickmetwice17

:banana: Yipi !!! Ya me convencieron de empezar a hacer edificios tbn :banana: ya me baje el programa  aunk todavia tengo ke aprender a usarlo :lol: porsia estare haciendo el edificio de Rypley


----------



## J Block

Yo lo he tenido por un año aproximadamente...pero nunca me ha salido nada...jajaja. 

Hay que tener talento.


----------



## perupd

Estoy haciendo el Ministerio Público de Trujillo. Mañana la acabo.


----------



## W!CKED

Trick yo también estoy haciendo el Ripley de San Isidro:bash:


----------



## Trickmetwice17

J3R3MY said:


> Trick yo también estoy haciendo el Ripley de San Isidro:bash:


:lol: si ya me acorde :lol: no te preocupes jejeje mejor hazlo tu  hasta que encuentre la manera de usar el programa ya habran terminado un chupo mas :lol: 

PD. Estuve viendo Lima en el Google Earth y me di cuenta que hay un chupo de edificios 3d :banana: otro dia pongo las panoramicas que hay


----------



## W!CKED

Pero nesecito más fotos!! por casualidad no tendrás?:|


----------



## francis2064

pedro gracias por las fotos, voy a tener que hacerle upgrade al horizonte y tambien al scotia bank, hey cesar el pacifico te ha queda de la pm


----------



## perupd

Así va quedando el ministerio público..sugerencias!


----------



## francis2064

ok ya le hize el upgrade al afp horizonte y ya lo postee.


----------



## francis2064

ya termine con el upgrade al scotia bank, me llego y no le puse ni la doble linea ni se las puse blancas porque de todas maneras no se iba a notar ninguna de las dos cosas, asi que solo le puse una linea simple


----------



## francis2064

la verdad que al hacer estos trabajos tengo que mirar las fotos mas al detalle ya que tengo que buscar entre tantas fotos algun detalle que me ayude a crear el edificio que quiero y me doy cuenta que en el centro financiero hay muchos demasiados diria yo edificios que deberian ser demolidos para dar paso a otros mas modernos o almenos que les hagan unas refacciones asi como lo han hecho con el afp horizonte y rimac


----------



## francis2064

mi siguiente proyecto


----------



## CessTenn

^^ Oh no!!! Ese lo queria hacer yo :bash: 
JaJaJaJa, esta bien, hazlo tu  se va a ver alucinante cuando lo postees, porque el edificio de a lado (BIF) ya esta en Google Earth! Esperamos...


----------



## francis2064

cesar ya postee los upgrades a el horizonte y al scotiabank, chequealos


----------



## CessTenn

Asi quedo el upgrade de francis2064 al *AFP y Rimac de San Isidro*









Y este es el upgrade del *Scotiabank*









Francis, cuando es una sola linea el sistema no las muestra... Lo que debiste hacer es dibujar doble linea y pintar en blanco el espacio entre ellas. Ya no te molestes en arreglarlo, se que estas cosillas toman paciencia...


----------



## uranio

Interesante se ha vuelto éste thread pronto tendremos los skylines de las principales ciudades en 3D.


----------



## CessTenn

Perupd... se ve muy bueno ese edificio  
Tengo que salir en unos minutos, regreso mas tarde con un edificio de provincias


----------



## skyperu34

perupd said:


> Así va quedando el ministerio público..sugerencias!




Buen trabajo perupd, espero verlo terminado pronto que de hecho te quedara excelente...


----------



## francis2064

esta y la anterior imagen que puse son las unicas fotos que pude encontrar para basar mi modelo asi que si ven que tiene muchas fallas pueden postear fotos para yo hacerle los arreglos. Ya esta terminado y puesto en google earth


----------



## CessTenn

Francis, mira estos threads: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403954&highlight=ProFuturo
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=360133&highlight=ProFuturo
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=337691&highlight=ProFuturo

Te van a ayudar con el edificio ProFuturo


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Bravazos los trabajos!!!


----------



## CessTenn

*Edificio ProFuturo* por francis2064... Bravazo!!


----------



## francis2064

creo que me salio muy separado del bif no???


----------



## CessTenn

Creo que necesitamos ponernos de acuerdo y emparejarlos...
Mira esta foto:


----------



## francis2064

que buena foto de donde las sacas?? como haces para encontrar threads???yo me baso en uno que tiene sticky que tiene links para todas las ciudades pero los links que me mandaste tu no estaban ahi y menos esa foto que acabas de postear cesar


----------



## francis2064

entonces como hacemos los movemos un poco?


----------



## CessTenn

Esta muy bueno tu diseño Pedro... Por supuesto que lo puedes postear  Me gusta cuando hay competencia JaJaJaJa
Si se que deberia haber 11 ventanas, que puedo decir? Creo que me merezco mi jalon de orejas por eso. Fue un error imperdonable 
Ahora... la base te salio mejor que la mia, en realidad ahi me hice bolas... Creo que en conclusion debi usar un poco mas mi cerebro JaJaJa


----------



## CessTenn

Y concerniente al Interbank... Ese edificio me parece un monstruo gigante, no quiero pensar cuanto tiempo me tomaria en hacerlo si es que decido darle buenos acabados. En Google Earth hay 3 versiones diferentes de ese edificio, sinceramente todas estan muy malas, que me disculpen los autores si es que estan leyendo esto


----------



## pedro1011

No se preocupe, maestro, y siga deleitándonos con sus obras de arte! 
En cuanto al Interbank, realmente se ve complejo.


----------



## skyperu34

Te quedo muy bien tu BCP Pedro, igual a ti cess, y si, el bcp de Pedro tiene el numero correcto de pisos.........


----------



## CessTenn

Pucha que fea nota... Un tal "Fuser Rodriguez" se bajo una copia de mi edificio Marriot, "lo mejoro" y lo posteo como si el fuera el autor de tal diseño, cuando todos ustedes saben que lo hice yo mismo, todo lo que hizo fue agregarle las señales que dicen Marriot y TELMEX... Esta es la segunda vez que me pasa esto, hace un par de meses un ****** loco posteo una copia destrozada del Puente Bolognesi de Piura, y despues de una larga ciberdiscusion decidio retirarlo. Cosas asi en realidad me dan colera y hasta me dan ganas de no seguir posteando e incluso borrar los que ya he colocado. Uno aqui divirtiendose y otros plagiando, y lo peor de todo es que lo reubican como si fuera su propio trabajo 
Cesar


----------



## skyperu34

Que joda, entonces devuelvele el favor y agarra su trabajo de ese animal y mejoralo aun mas y lo pones a tu nombre, pero no te rindas hombre !!! que esas bajezas no mermen tu deseo de hacer cosas bonitas...


----------



## francis2064

CessTenn said:


> Pucha que fea nota... Un tal "Fuser Rodriguez" se bajo una copia de mi edificio Marriot, "lo mejoro" y lo posteo como si el fuera el autor de tal diseño, cuando todos ustedes saben que lo hice yo mismo, todo lo que hizo fue agregarle las señales que dicen Marriot y TELMEX... Esta es la segunda vez que me pasa esto, hace un par de meses un ****** loco posteo una copia destrozada del Puente Bolognesi de Piura, y despues de una larga ciberdiscusion decidio retirarlo. Cosas asi en realidad me dan colera y hasta me dan ganas de no seguir posteando e incluso borrar los que ya he colocado. Uno aqui divirtiendose y otros plagiando, y lo peor de todo es que lo reubican como si fuera su propio trabajo
> Cesar


pucha que mal, seguramente tambien pasara conmigo, plagiarios hay en todos lados y siempre se corren esos riesgos pero no te amilanes que estamos haciendo un buen trabajo y ademas que es divertido, ya termine la torre nextel aunque he hecho lo que he podido ya que no encontre ninguna foto de la parte de abajo de la torre


----------



## francis2064

J3R3MY said:


> Se pasaron yo ya acabe el edificio de ripley, ahorita lo posteo


estamos esperando el ripley aun


----------



## CessTenn

No creo que pueda postear nada estos dias, estoy de viaje... Ya me paso la decepcion que tuve esta mañana, y de ahora en adelante voy a dejar una pequeña marca en mi diseños 
Francis, de todas maneras seria chevere si posteas tu edificio 
J3R3MY, lograste postear el Ripley de San Isidro?
Pedro, como anda el BCP de Piura?
Saludos muchachos! 
Cesar


----------



## francis2064

la torre nextel ya esta posteada, ahora estoy con el banco del trabajo pero ando buscando fotos, que tengas buen viaje!!


----------



## francis2064

*banco del trabajo y reniec hechos*


----------



## CessTenn

*Banco del Trabajo, Reniec y uno mas por ahi...* JaJa Todos hechos por francis2064 ............... Excelente trabajo brother!













































*NEXTEL de San Isidro* tambien hecho por francis2064


----------



## skyperu34

Que bonito esta quedando el CF en 3D !!!


----------



## Trickmetwice17

Aun no entiendo como usar el programa sketch up :lol: :lol: soy un sonso para el 3D :bash: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trickmetwice17

Lima 3D :banana: hasta ahora va asi  








^^ Lima Centro Viejo  








^^ Centro Financiero


----------



## francis2064

*edificio mobistar hecho*


----------



## CessTenn

*Movistar de San Isidro* por Francis!

















^^ Replica virtual de la foto posteado por Francis mas arriba.










Y asi se ve el panorama virtual del Centro Financiero


----------



## CessTenn

Me gusta mucho el NEXTEL!!! Buen trabajo Francis, yo solo no hubiera podido hacer todo este trabajazo  Gracias por tu colaboracion con el thread.
Creo que deberiamos ponernos de acuerdo y construir nuestra propia version de la torre Interbank. OJO nuestra propia version, no usar las existentes como hicieron con mis torres Marriott JaJaJa. Ok, ese es otro lio.
Sorry muchachos, he estado ocupado, la construccion quedo paralizada por un par de dias pero para hoy anuncio un edificio del interior del pais. I promise 
Cesar


----------



## francis2064

*necesito informacion*

alguien tiene fotos del edificio de vidrio que esta en la foto o por lomenos el nombre??? pero necesito fotos please me gustaria hacerlo


----------



## francis2064

*este edificio es el mismo de arriba???*


----------



## francis2064

CessTenn said:


> Las esferas son bien dificiles de hacer, y una vez que las logras formar es mucho mas dificil darles la forma exacta que necesitas... Pero en si, te quedo alucinante ese edificio, excelente trabajo, yo me quede: WOW!
> Sabes, en el SketchUp si vas a la opcion Help y luego haces click en Learning Center, saldra una pequeña ventana con videos que te van a ayudar incluso con construir esferas


no crees que le di demasiado terreno???? porque al verlo comparado con el resto de edificios se ve demasiado enorme, no me refiero a la altura sino al ancho, lo hize abarcar toda la manzana


----------



## CessTenn

Si me di cuenta... pero no es culpa tuya, sino que los demas edificios no son tan altos que digamos, Lima necesita edificios de altura ya!


----------



## francis2064

*error!!!!*

me he dado cuenta que puse el hotel en donde no deberia estar, tenia que estar en la siguiente manzana de la derecha y abarca la mitad del terreno como ven en la foto, que hago??? sugerencias!!!


----------



## CessTenn

*Torre de Lima* mi mas reciente trabajo en 3D:


























^^ Esta es la forma que le di, mirandolo desde hacia arriba... que piensan?


----------



## pedro1011

Cess: creo que tu torre está bacán, aunque un poco "estiradiña". Según una medición a grandes rasgos que una vez hice allí mismo (me compré una reglita en la librería de enfrente, medí cada loseta y conté el número de ellas), la torre tiene aproximadamente 33 metros en cada uno de sus lados (considerando tanto bloques anteriores como posteriores), y una relación base-altura de entre 1/3.5 y 1/4 (suponiendo una altura aproximada de 120 metros).
Aparte de eso, hay que tomar en cuenta que uno (o dos) de los pisos está por debajo del nivel del suelo. Mirándola desde arriba, creo que tiene una forma aproximada de cruz, conformada por sus bloques principales, a los que se agregan, al sur este, sur oeste, nor este y noroeste, bloques menores.


----------



## francis2064

cesar la torre te ha salido muy parecida, pero la debiste de haber hecho remodelada ya que esa torre esta inconclusa por lo tanto es bien fea, pero tu trabajo esta muy bueno, ya termine el nuevo banco de la nacion, chequealo es el de las fotos de los post anteriores, otra cosa dale otras fotos de otros angulos a tu torre plz


----------



## francis2064

ok, pedro dice que la torre mide unos 120 m, cuanta altura le has dado tu cesar?????


----------



## francis2064

*error arrleglado*



francis2064 said:


> me he dado cuenta que puse el hotel en donde no deberia estar, tenia que estar en la siguiente manzana de la derecha y abarca la mitad del terreno como ven en la foto, que hago??? sugerencias!!!


ya arregle el error, he tenido que achicar el edificio pero no en altura para poderlo poner en el verdadero lugar en donde va, ahora ya no tiene forma de circulo sino de huevo


----------



## CessTenn

A ver, ya llegue!
Veo que tengo mucho trabajo que hacer aqui! JaJaJa
Denme unos minutos please


----------



## CessTenn

*Banco De La Nacion* por Francis!



























Alucinante!!!!


----------



## CessTenn

Voy a bajarle el tamaño a la Torre de Lima, y luego les paso las imagenes... No les puedo decir en realidad cuanto mide porque a la hora de colocarla en el globo hay que bajarle el tamaño y comprimirla de tal manera que encaje en el plano. La hice de 34 pisos, tal y como me dijo SkyPeru34, yo recuerdo haber pasado por ahi cuando tenia unos 10 años mas o menos, y me llamo la atencion de que el edificio empezaba por debajo del nivel del suelo como dijo Pedro... me olvidaba de ese detalle.
Un toque porfa


----------



## CessTenn

*Hotel Libertador* imaginario de Francis.


----------



## CessTenn

Que tal quedo la Torre de Lima ahora?












































^^ Por dentro lol


----------



## W!CKED

Está chevere, se ve altito.


----------



## skyperu34

Ahora si luce mucho mejor y mas acorde a la realidad, buen trabajo !


----------



## pedro1011

Está mucho mejor, Cess. Esa vista desde arriba hasta produce vértigo, de lo alta que es nuestra torre number 1.
En cuanto al hotel Libertador, está chévere, Francis. Esos 40 pisos realmente se van a notar en la zona. 
Buen trabajo de los dos!


----------



## francis2064

aun estoy esperando por el ripley de jeremy que dijo que estaba listo


----------



## CessTenn

Francis... J3R3MY y yo hemos tratado de colocar el Ripley donde va... pero el sistema no nos deja :bash: No sabemos por que! Es raro, porque si te das cuenta tu colocaste un edificio justo al lado de donde va el Ripley! 
Voy a seguir intentando...


----------



## francis2064

CessTenn said:


> Francis... J3R3MY y yo hemos tratado de colocar el Ripley donde va... pero el sistema no nos deja :bash: No sabemos por que! Es raro, porque si te das cuenta tu colocaste un edificio justo al lado de donde va el Ripley!
> Voy a seguir intentando...


como es que empiezas el trabajo???, yo ubico el building en google earth primero y luego paso la foto al sketchup y luego recien empiezo a trabajar el edificio con la foto de google en el sketchup y luego automaticamente cuando termino pongo share y solito se coloca en lugar, como hacen ustedes?? no hacen lo mismo???


----------



## CessTenn

Ya me imaginaba que tu trabajabas asi. Yo hago el edificio primero, despues jalo la imagen de Google Earth a SketchUp, coloco el edificio en el lugar exacto, luego hago click en Place Model para ver la vista previa, y una vez que me parezca bien hago click en Share Model.


----------



## CessTenn

*Municipalidad de San Isidro* de Francis.



























Skyline:


----------



## W!CKED

El centro financiero se ve recontra lleno, buen trabajo francis.


----------



## CessTenn

Buen trabajo Francis! 
Estoy trabajando en un proyecto, hoy mismo lo termino.


----------



## francis2064

*ncr edificio en la via expresa hecho*


----------



## francis2064

sorry pero a los edificios que no me gustan no les doy mucho detalle


----------



## W!CKED

Y para que los haces?? :lol:


----------



## francis2064

J3R3MY said:


> Y para que los haces?? :lol:


los hago para llenar el centro simplemente, hay edificios que no se merecen mucha cosa son solo rectangulos de cemento


----------



## W!CKED

Si creo que tienes razón un edificio feo no merece tanta dedicación.


----------



## francis2064

*este es el banco de comercio?????*


----------



## CessTenn

Yo solo se de este Banco de Comercio:


----------



## pedro1011

Así es. Ése es el Banco de Comercio actualmente. Ya está dibujado por tí, si no me equivoco.
Francis: tengo entendido que el edificio de la Municipalidad de San Isidro va a morir pronto, pues allí va a estar el Capital Center. Si te animas, dibújalo, para ver cómo quedaría. Estará conformado por cuatro torres:


----------



## francis2064

pedro1011 said:


> Así es. Ése es el Banco de Comercio actualmente. Ya está dibujado por tí, si no me equivoco.
> Francis: tengo entendido que el edificio de la Municipalidad de San Isidro va a morir pronto, pues allí va a estar el Capital Center. Si te animas, dibújalo, para ver cómo quedaría. Estará conformado por cuatro torres:


que bueno!!! paso a la modernidad!!! y como va ese proyecto??? que pasara con la municipalidad de san isidro???? ese edificio municipal es bien feo por cierto


----------



## CessTenn

^^ JaJaJa Francis! A proposito ahorita posteo tu mas reciente trabajo.
*Edificio NCR*









Este angulo me gusto:


----------



## CessTenn

*Estadio Nacional* hecho por mi mismo.


----------



## CessTenn

Francis disculpa que me demore un poco en postear el NCR 
En cuanto al Estadio Nacional... no se por que sale con sombras en algunas partes, me tomo bastante trabajo eso si (varias horas). Algo que me sorprende es que el archivo es bien pesado, sin embargo solo demoro segundos en bajar. En lugar de propagandas decidi ponerle mensajes alusivos al Peru e incluso le pegue imagenes de las principales ciudades peruanas, no se piquen si su ciudad no aparece si es que lo llegan a ver en Google Earth, hice lo que pude 
Otra cosa que note al final fue que las fotos de ciudades que puse salieron con fallas, me imagino que se movieron a la hora que jale el estadio completo para colocarlo en el mapa, voy a ver si arreglo eso mañana... Pucha ya deberia estar durmiendo, tengo que levantarme temprano.
Cesarito.


----------



## francis2064

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: kay: :eek2: :applause: mg: me he quedado impactado con ese estadio nacional, WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## francis2064

*hecho casi todo lo que sale en las fotos en un solo post*


----------



## pedro1011

Qué buena chamba se han tirado al hombro, muchachos! 
Cess: el estadio está bacanazo! kay:


----------



## francis2064

*la positiva en la mira*


----------



## Trickmetwice17

pedro1011 said:


> Así es. Ése es el Banco de Comercio actualmente. Ya está dibujado por tí, si no me equivoco.
> Francis: tengo entendido que el edificio de la *Municipalidad de San Isidro va a morir pronto*, pues allí va a estar el Capital Center. Si te animas, dibújalo, para ver cómo quedaría. Estará conformado por cuatro torres:


dificil mijo :lol:


----------



## J Block

Pero ese edificio de la Vía Expresa ya no es el Banco de Comercio. El Banco de Comercio ahora está en Canaval y Moreira. Ese edificio ya ha sido diseñado, está entre el Chocavento y el Siglo XI.


----------



## francis2064

J Block said:


> Pero ese edificio de la Vía Expresa ya no es el Banco de Comercio. El Banco de Comercio ahora está en Canaval y Moreira. Ese edificio ya ha sido diseñado, está entre el Chocavento y el Siglo XI.


ya veia raro que sean dos edificios del mismo banco tan cerca uno del otro, pero el edificio sigue estando alli solo que ya no dice banco de comercio no????? o el edificio ha sido modificado????


----------



## CessTenn

De repente el mismo edificio sigue ahi, pero ahora lo tiene otra compañía, o quien sabe...
De todas maneras lo posteo en unos minutos Francis.
A proposito, ya tengo casi lista la Torre Interbank, no se, pero no estoy muy satisfecho con los resultados... A pesar de haber reunido muchas fotos de ese edificio, de diferentes angulos, etc etc no lo logro comprender en su totalidad, es muy complejo y tiene una forma rara. Bueno, ya les mostrare...
i'll be back.


----------



## J Block

francis2064 said:


> ya veia raro que sean dos edificios del mismo banco tan cerca uno del otro, pero el edificio sigue estando alli solo que ya no dice banco de comercio no????? o el edificio ha sido modificado????


Ahora han puesto un nuevo letrero, pero está cubierto. Al parecer otra compañia ya se ha mudado al predio.


----------



## CessTenn

*Ex Banco de Comercio en San Isidro* por Francis:


----------



## CessTenn

*Torre Interbank* hecha por mi mismo.


----------



## CessTenn

Sorry que me demore en postear Francis. He estado ocupado de nuevo 
Pucha que ese edificio me causo mucha frustracion, espero les guste. Con este ya serian 4 los modelos posteados de esta torre, y a pesar que no me quede tan satisfecho con mi propio trabajo, mi torre me gusta mas que las 3 anteriores


----------



## CessTenn

*Hotel Sheraton del Centro Civico* hecho por mi mismo:


----------



## CessTenn

En la fachada principal y posterior no mas le pegue una foto del Sheraton 
Y, a proposito, resulta que 'Ray Estrada' aparentemente un compatriota posteo su propia version del Centro Civico en 3D, esta bravazo! Ahorita lo poseto aqui...


----------



## CessTenn

*El Centro Civico en 3D* por 'estrada_ray'


----------



## CessTenn

^^ Excelente trabajo de este muchacho! Por si acaso alguien aqui en Incascrapers no se llama Ray Estrada? Ya le deje sus 5 estrellas de calificacion. Se ve que acerto mucho mas que yo en este diseño, yo hice lo que pude pues, ustedes saben que no vivo en Lima...


----------



## francis2064

*la positiva hecho*










este es el proyecto de la positiva, alguien sabe cuando estaria listo????


----------



## francis2064

asu que chevere le salio el centro civico y el sheraton!! pero el cesar tu si pudiste agarrar el color, el tuyo estaba muy bueno tambien pero lo que lo hace un poco mejor es que el le agrego la base y no solo hizo la torre ademas que agrego el sheraton!! pero es bueno que mas y mas personas se esten animando a hacer los 3d de lima.


----------



## CessTenn

Si, se ve que tiene bastante talento ese pata. Me intriga por saber quien es JaJaJa. Ese es el unico diseño que ha posteado hasta ahora, ojala se anime a hacer muchos mas.
Francis La Positiva se ve bacan! Ahorita lo veo en Google...


----------



## francis2064

hey cesar veo que tambien habias hecho el sheraton sin embargo no lo posteaste aca!!


----------



## CessTenn

Si, si esta... sube ^^.... ^^ en esta misma pagina


----------



## francis2064

ok, su centro civico podria estar mejor que el tuyo porque le dio base pero tu sheraton supera el de el , igualmenta ambos son buenos trabajos


----------



## CessTenn

*Edificio La Positiva (proyecto)* por Francis


----------



## CessTenn

Te salio locazo!! me gusta el trabajo que le hiciste en la punta...
Francis, has visto que en la pagina principal de 3D Warehouse hay una coleccion llamada 'Cities in Development', la conforman ciudades que se estan formando en 3D a traves de Google Earth, aqui te paso el link por si acaso: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/cities.html
Ando 'peleando' con los de Google para que coloquen a Lima en su coleccion :bash:


----------



## W!CKED

Ese centro civico està bien paja y el edificio de la Positiva también, han buen trabajo los dos


----------



## CessTenn

Si pues, Francis... En el centro financiero 3D ya no cabe ni el ojo de una aguja, jajaja
Ahorita posteo el Real 2


----------



## Piedraliza

CessTenn said:


> *Edificio Limatambo* hecho por Francis


Me parece o el Ripley esta chato? Parece que le falta los tres pisos que le añadieron, verdad? o estoy mirando mal.


----------



## francis2064

Piedraliza said:


> Me parece o el Ripley esta chato? Parece que le falta los tres pisos que le añadieron, verdad? o estoy mirando mal.


que tres pisos le han anadido al ripley???


----------



## CessTenn

*Edificio Real 2 *- Francis


----------



## Piedraliza

francis2064 said:


> que tres pisos le han anadido al ripley???










 Pero nose si esta añadido los tres pisos o no, porque la verdad no parece.


----------



## CessTenn

*Estadio UNSA en Arequipa* diseñado en 3D por mi mismo


----------



## CessTenn

Al fin deje mi contribucion en Arequipa  
Muchas gracias Pedro, el Estadio de la UNSA ya lo tenia en el olvido pero gracias a ti por mostrarme las fotos "revivi" el proyecto...
A ver que me dicen los arequipeños, que tal quedo?


----------



## W!CKED

Te pasaste!! está demasiado chévere, felicitaciones ah me ha recontra gustado


----------



## rafo18

Todos los 3D estan Bravazos, felictaciones a todos, el monumental de AQP te quedo muy cheere.

PD: tribunas tienen la pendiente muy pronunciada (que rajon )


----------



## CessTenn

rafo18 said:


> Todos los 3D estan Bravazos, felictaciones a todos, el monumental de AQP te quedo muy cheere.
> 
> PD: tribunas tienen la pendiente muy pronunciada (que rajon )


Creo que tienes razon, pero despues de haber botado humo ya no me quedan ganas de arreglarlo :lol: :lol: Gracias por el comentario Rafo, todos los comentarios y/o criticas seran bien recibidos


----------



## CessTenn

*Estadio San Martin - Sporting Cristal *hecho por 'estrada_ray'


----------



## CessTenn

Me lo acabo de encontrar, el autor es el mismo que construyo el Centro Civico en 3D, me pregunto si es alguien de Incascrapers...


----------



## CessTenn

Me acabo de encontrar esto:
*Plaza de Toros - Acho* hecho por estrada_ray



























Nos estan haciendo la competencia, jaja. Francis donde andas?


----------



## francis2064

*club empresarial hecho*


----------



## francis2064

*centro comercial camino real hecho*


----------



## CessTenn

*Club empresarial / C.C. Camino Real* por Francis.


----------



## Carlos_"U"

wow Francias, te quedo bravazo el club empresarial y c.c. camino real, muy chvre!


----------



## uranio

Muy buen trabajo...


----------



## J Block

En el CC Camino Real te faltó el foyer circular en la parte izquierda.


----------



## francis2064

J Block said:


> En el CC Camino Real te faltó el foyer circular en la parte izquierda.


te refieres a la parte circular de una de las esquinas??? pienso que es eso al verlo desde el google earth, la verdad no se si eso era parte del centro comercial y tampoco se como luce ya que no encontre foto alguna de ese angulo asi que no lo hize pensando tambien que podria ser otro edificio, de todas maneras todos mis edificios tienen muchos errores que me he dado cuenta luego al terminarlos y postearlos he encontrado casualmente al hacer otros edificios fotos de angulos que no tenia al hacerlos, pero porlomenos una idea se tiene


----------



## CessTenn

^^ A mi tambien me ha pasado lo mismo, encuentro fotos de angulos que necesitaba cuando ya es demasiado tarde.
El edificio del club empresarial me gustó mucho, tanto que hasta te deje tus 5 estrellas Francis 
Voy a hacer otro pedido, se que es bien dificil, pero por si acaso no tienen fotos del estadio Max Austin de Iquitos? Si, ese que lo remodelaron hace poco y quedo alucinante! Me encantaria construirlo en 3D tambien 
Ojala... y si no ya pues.


----------



## J Block

francis2064 said:


> te refieres a la parte circular de una de las esquinas??? pienso que es eso al verlo desde el google earth, la verdad no se si eso era parte del centro comercial y tampoco se como luce ya que no encontre foto alguna de ese angulo asi que no lo hize pensando tambien que podria ser otro edificio, de todas maneras todos mis edificios tienen muchos errores que me he dado cuenta luego al terminarlos y postearlos he encontrado casualmente al hacer otros edificios fotos de angulos que no tenia al hacerlos, pero porlomenos una idea se tiene


Bueno, esa es una de las partes más importantes del centro comercial, es la entrada principal, cuenta con una fachada de lunas y unas escaleras circulares al sótano y al primer nivel. 

Pero no te preocupes, igual luce bien.


----------



## CessTenn

Otra mas de Francis:


----------



## skyperu34

Que cheveres los 3D y vaya que si hay evolucin en el acabado de estos "renderizados". Buen trabajo muchachos !


----------



## CessTenn

*Una casa arequipeña en Google Earth* por 'Castro'


----------



## CessTenn

Gracias por las apreciaciones Jhonatan, Todos los edificios de la foto de arriba fueron hechos por Francis.
Acabo de reunir muchas fotos del estadio de Iquitos (Max Augustin se llama, no?) Ya mas o menos tengo una idea de como es el modelo... en unos dias mas quizas lo tenga hecho


----------



## CessTenn

Acabo de encontrar estos 2 diseños, ambos hechos por 'estrada_ray"
*Ex Biblioteca Nacional*









*DIRINCRI-PNP*


----------



## pedro1011

Esos gráficos también están bastante buenos.


----------



## CessTenn

Gracias Pedrin!! 
A continuacion tengo una sorpresa para los trujillanos en Incascrapers. A ver que les parece!


----------



## CessTenn

*Estadio Mansiche* diseñado en 3D por mi mismo (Cesar)


----------



## Carlos_"U"

wow! Cesar, te quedo bravazo el estadio, se asemaja muchísimo al verdadero Mansiche  buen trabajo


----------



## pedro1011

Very chévere!!! kay:


----------



## francis2064

*swiss hotel hecho*










el dorado tambien lo tengo hecho pero tengo problemas con ese edificio, me muestra un error, espero poder arreglar eso


----------



## francis2064

*este edificio hecho*


----------



## CessTenn

*Swiss Hotel* diseñado por Francis...


----------



## CessTenn

Aqui va una mas del Swiss Hotel, como me encanta!


----------



## CessTenn

Francis, aqui esta el que acabas de hacer:


----------



## skyperu34

Buen trabajo y tambien buen gesto de tu parte cess... Te quedo chevere el Mansiche !


----------



## francis2064

*que es esto??? bueno esta hecho!!!*


----------



## W!CKED

^^ jajaja oye que buen trabajo has hecho con el Swiss ah, y Cesár está bacán el estadio, tu sabes ayer te lo dije


----------



## skyperu34

*ACABO DE HACER ESTE......!*


----------



## W!CKED

Qué es Jonantan?


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

gracias amigo por ese tributo a Chan Chan te lo agradezco de veras T_T


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

ah lo que jhona hizo es la clinica de la upao


----------



## skyperu34

Para los curiosos, se trata del CRUCERO EMPRESARIAL, proyecto de oficinas y sede bancaria de 7 pisos que sera el que finalmente se construya a partir de fin de año en lugar del fenecido Larco Center, esto a llevarse a cabo a la altura del Ovalo Larco, en Trujillo !


----------



## pedro1011

Un diseño muy moderno, Sky. Aunque, honestamente, te diré que más me gustaba el Larco Center. Lástima que ya no se haga. :no: 
En fin, habrá que ver cómo queda el nuevo edificio.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

wow esta locazo sin tener mucha altura... de veras yo prefiero este


----------



## CessTenn

Que chevere esta el Crucero Empresarial... dime Jhonatan, lo has colocado en Trujillo o solo lo tienes guardado en tu compu?
Pucha hay varias construcciones en 3D que hay que postear aqui en el thread... con suerte tendre tiempo disponible mañana. Como veran (si se han dado cuenta) me he mudado a otro estado.
Pedro, acabo de encontrar un edificio 3D en Ica hecho por un pata que tiene tu nombre, ese eres tu?
Francis, sorry no he tenido tiempo estos dias. El edificio Europa se ve alucinante, a proposito!


----------



## pedro1011

CessTenn said:


> Pedro, acabo de encontrar un edificio 3D en Ica hecho por un pata que tiene tu nombre, ese eres tu?


Yo? Nakever. El único edificio que comencé (y que no terminé) fue el del BCP de Piura. Debe haber un tocayo dibujante por allí.


----------



## CessTenn

*Hostal Gran Belen (Pisco, Ica)* hecho por 'pedroort_aza'









*Edificio Europa* por Francis




































*Puente Ovalo La Perla* por Francis


----------



## pedro1011

Francis se está convirtiendo en todo un avezado en lo 3-D! Cada vez dibuja más rápido y mejor!


----------



## yanickma

muchas gracias..si el de chanchan casi dure tanto para dibujarlo como los chimus duraron para construirlo jeje


----------



## yanickma

pedro1011 said:


> Un diseño muy moderno, Sky. Aunque, honestamente, te diré que más me gustaba el Larco Center. Lástima que ya no se haga. :no:
> En fin, habrá que ver cómo queda el nuevo edificio.


Esta bien volado ese diseño pero esta interesante va a quedar bonito eso...esta para cuando la construccion? esta a 2 cuadras de donde vive mi novia


----------



## yanickma

Francis me encanto el Edificio Europa esta muy bacan y buenos detalles! 

En unos dias creo que les tendre el palacio de gobierno..llevo 3 semanas casi haciendolo el diseño me esta sacando las canas como dicen por aqui en Costa Rica jejeje


----------



## skyperu34

yanickma said:


> Esta bien volado ese diseño pero esta interesante va a quedar bonito eso...esta para cuando la construccion? esta a 2 cuadras de donde vive mi novia


De no mediar inconvenientes, la construccion se estaria iniciando finalziando este año. Veo que te ubicas muy bien, ya has venido aqui???

saludos


----------



## yanickma

skyperu34 said:


> De no mediar inconvenientes, la construccion se estaria iniciando finalziando este año. Veo que te ubicas muy bien, ya has venido aqui???
> 
> saludos


Si claro, por todo Peru y muchas veces en Trujillo, soy canadiense pero vivo en costa rica y mi novia es trujillana aun vive alla se que parece un revoltijo eso jajaja pero fui de viaje a Peru en 2005 y la conoci y me enamore asi que en eso estamos ahora viajando acabo de ir a Trujillo hace un mes y medio me gusta mucho la ciudad y su historia bacan por eso tambien me anime a dibujar chan chan que me parece un lugar bien impresionante


----------



## francis2064

*este edificio hecho alguien sabe el nombre???*


----------



## pedro1011

^^ Se llama Torre San Felipe, Francis.


----------



## CessTenn

Ahorita mismo entro a verlo 
En estos momentos me encuentro trabajando en un edificio del interior del pais... A lo mejor mañana lo termino


----------



## CessTenn

*Torre San Felipe* de Francis


















*JUNTO AL EDIFICIO EUROPA (tambien hecho por Francis):*


















^^ Que tal ojo has tenido para colocarlo con tanta precision. :applause:

*Casa* de 'pedroort_aza'


----------



## Trickmetwice17

Wau el palacio de gobierno esta...:drool: :drool:


----------



## skyperu34

Wow ! Es el primer trabajo que veo que alcanza un altisimo grado de detalle !!! Definitivamente el mejor de los 3D !!!!!!!!


----------



## yanickma

*Gracias!*

Muchas gracias por todos los comentarios! la verdad que bacan que se aprecia el esfuerzo ya tenia ganas hace dias de compartir el modelo con todos ustedes jeje ahora Cess como dices falta ver que dice el Alan jajaja 

Cesar me dijo que quedaba vacio el archivo para bajarlo en google earth...ya volvi a hacer el upload creo que deberian poder bajarlo sin problema ahora

nos vemos!

Yanick


----------



## francis2064

asu despues de ver ese palacio de gobierno creo que voy a colgar los guantes, esta recontra chevere


----------



## CessTenn

^^ JaJaJaJa A mi tambien ya se me fueron las ganas...


----------



## yanickma

francis2064 said:


> asu despues de ver ese palacio de gobierno creo que voy a colgar los guantes, esta recontra chevere


Jajaja no no nada de colgar guantes! Francis sin la version que posteaste inicialmente con las fotos no hubiera logrado hacerlo!

y Cesar fuiste quien lanzo la invitacion de hacerlo todo en 3D y con ese reply me quede picado y me germino la idea de montarlo


----------



## mangolight

Felicitaciones yanick muy buen trabajo!!, sigue asi tio!!!, es el mejor edificio que he visto hasta ahora en el google!


----------



## mangolight

Tio (yanick) cual es tu profesion, o que estas estudiando?, veo que tienes gran dominio de modelado!


----------



## mangolight

hey!, no esta funcionando el link del google earth del palacio de gobierno !!!


----------



## yanickma

mangolight said:


> Tio (yanick) cual es tu profesion, o que estas estudiando?, veo que tienes gran dominio de modelado!


bueno estudie diseño de aviones pero en ese momento ya no estoy trabajando en eso estoy en computacion pero ese sketch up me hace retomar el gusto por el dibujo!

Todavia no funciona el link en google? pucha ayer me dijeron eso tmb y hice el upload de nuevo..que sera lo que pasa... que te aparece?


----------



## CessTenn

Hace un rato que estuve en Google, si vi el Palacio de Gobierno! 
Hay un par de cosas mas que poster aqui en el thread, mas tarde entro...


----------



## CessTenn

*Monasterio de San Francisco* por Francis




































*Edificio Av. Grau c/ Av. Manco Capac* por estrada_ray


----------



## J Block

yanickma said:


> Hola!
> 
> ya termine mi ultimo trabajo que estuve haciendo desde hace como 3 semanas no pense que fuera a ver el final algun dia jejeje.
> 
> Espero que disfruten este diseño del Palacio de gobierno en Lima. Trate de hacerlo mas detallado posible, les pido que me disculpen porque se que algunas partes difieren de la realidad...la razon de eso es que no pude encontrar fotos de todas las facetas y como no queria dejar ninguna seccion sin definir preferi "inventar" un poco algunas partes para que tenga el mismo acabado en todo lado.
> 
> Adjunto algunas fotos de sketch up tambien porque mi compu no muestra bien las texturas en google, no me gusta mucho como queda se pierden muchos detalles, ojala ustedes lo logren ver mejor desde sus compus.
> 
> Gracias a Francis tambien por el modelo que publicaste hace un tiempo con las fotos sin ese no hubiera podido lograr todos los detalles y las dimensiones ya que nunca he visto ese edificio en real.


Incorporaste el Portal de Zela de la Plaza San Martín al Palacio de Gobierno! El resultado es bastante interesante! 

Tremendo trabajo!


----------



## CessTenn

*Estadio Inca Garcilazo De La Vega - Cusco* por estrada_ray


----------



## yanickma

Este muchacho "Estrada ray" publica bastante en google eatrh y buenos trabajos pero no me acuerdo haberlo visto postear algo en este foro..esta inscrito o no?


----------



## francis2064

*clinica internacional??? hecho*


----------



## CessTenn

*Todos los siguientes hechos por Francis:*

*Estacion de Tren 'Desamparados'*



























*Clinica Internacional*









*Asi va quedando el area del Centro Civico*









*Este es un edificio mas que se ha agregado a San Isidro, queda en la Via Expresa*


----------



## CessTenn

*Estadio Jorge Basadre - Tacna* (por estrada_ray)


----------



## CessTenn

^^ Pucha... hno: Yo lo queria hacer :bash: Ya habia reunido las fotos y todo.
:lol: 
Buen trabajo de este muchacho.


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Bravazo! esta idéntico al Jorge Basadre


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Asu!!! Que trabajazos, en especial el de Palacio con todo y sus patios internos. Muy buenos todos. Y la zona de la Via Expresa ya esta casi todo. Muy bueno todo, ya quisiera yo poder intentarlo, ni con Photoshop puedo :lol: :lol:

Peace!!


----------



## francis2064

*parque plaza hecho*


----------



## francis2064

*en el golf, hecho, alguien sabe el nombre???*

edificios en el golf


----------



## francis2064




----------



## Trickmetwice17

wau tremendo trabajo el de ustedes :banana: Yo aun no me he dado el tiempo suficiente para aprender bien :tongue3:


----------



## francis2064

*en el golf, hecho*

edificios en el golf, alguien sabe el nombre???


----------



## francis2064

en el golf


----------



## francis2064

en el golf


----------



## francis2064

esta es la foto del link de mi anterior post


----------



## francis2064

chequeen las casitas en el golf, posteado


----------



## CessTenn

*Edificios En El Golf* todos hechos por Francis































































*Parque Plaza*


----------



## pedro1011

Qué tal chamba! Excelentes trabajos!


----------



## yanickma

Excelente Francis!! Que tal tramo de edificios te echaste en una sola sentada wow! Eres una maquina de producir 3D jejeje

me gusto mucho el conglomerado de color amarillo con techitos rojos y piscina en el techo, muy bien quedaron los detalles de la estructura y las ventanas.

yo me pregunto, porque no nos han incluido en una seccion del warehouse que se llama cities in development, si tenemos cualquier cantidad de edificios ya...


----------



## skyperu34

WoW ! que tales dibujos eh ! Me gustan, sigan asi señores !


----------



## CessTenn

Primicia! lol
Resulta que esta mañana cree una coleccion de edificios 3D que se encuentran posteados solamente en Lima. Y ahora me acabo de dar cuenta que los de Google ya la incluyeron en la coleccion 'Cities in Development'... que reune las ciudades que tienen mejores diseños en 3D en Google Earth!
Al fin nos tomaron en cuenta!! :cheers: 
Yanick, Francis, y todos lo que quieran ver, aqui esta el link:
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/cldetails?mid=6857b6d063465e9a5fb63908992dcd5d


----------



## Exrexnotex

Esa zona del Golf esta quedando de lo mejor !!!


----------



## Trickmetwice17

CessTenn said:


> Primicia! lol
> Resulta que esta mañana cree una coleccion de edificios 3D que se encuentran posteados solamente en Lima. Y ahora me acabo de dar cuenta que los de Google ya la incluyeron en la coleccion 'Cities in Development'... que reune las ciudades que tienen mejores diseños en 3D en Google Earth!
> Al fin nos tomaron en cuenta!! :cheers:
> Yanick, Francis, y todos lo que quieran ver, aqui esta el link:
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/cldetails?mid=6857b6d063465e9a5fb63908992dcd5d


YIPI :banana: Encima tenemos mas modelos que en otras ciudades de la lista 

Gracias al trabajo de ustedes :hug:


----------



## yanickma

a su...tenemos mas del doble de modelos que cualquier otra ciudad en desarollo de todo suramerica..raro me parecia que no nos habian incluido antes..asi que lo que faltaba era poner la coleccion bajo el nombre de la ciudad parece...

muy buena idea Cesar!


----------



## pedro1011

Ya ví los dibujos. Muy buenos, muchachos! Valen un Perú!


----------



## francis2064

yanickma said:


> a su...tenemos mas del doble de modelos que cualquier otra ciudad en desarollo de todo suramerica..raro me parecia que no nos habian incluido antes..asi que lo que faltaba era poner la coleccion bajo el nombre de la ciudad parece...
> 
> muy buena idea Cesar!


yo creo tambien que habia que ponerle el nombre de lima para que salga en la lista, veamos si con esto logramos hacer a lima mas popular :banana:


----------



## CessTenn

*Todos los siguientes hechos por 'estrada_ray'*

*Edificio Multicentro Telefonica - Cercado*









*Edificio Frente Al Centro Civico*


















*Edificio EsSalud / Edificios Esq. Av. Abancay y Av. Grau*


















*Edificio Frente A Plaza Grau*









*Asi va quedando el area del Centro Civico:*

















^^ Vista virtual desde la antena del Estadio Nacional

*Estadio Municipal de Chorrillos*


----------



## yanickma

*Plaza 2 de mayo hecha por Yanick*

Hola a todos!

muy buenos los diseños de estrada_ray! Felicidades! el esta en el foro? no me recuerdo haber visto posts de el...

Bueno ya les mando mi ultima creacion, la plaza 2 de mayo con detalle de la plaza y los 8 edificios que la rodean. Cuando fui a Peru pase 2 veces por ahi y me gusto mucho bueno el color de los edificios es llamativo aunque se que a algunos no les gusta mucho a mi me parecio bonito asi como la arquitectura de esos edificios. 

Espero que lo disfruten, el archivo es grandecito casi 10 Mb, los edificios no son iguales existen 4 diseños diferentes...si hoy no lo ven en google Earth es que mi compu fallo para subirlo sino manana en la manana lo subo de nuevo desde el trabajo  

saludos!

Yanick


----------



## francis2064

*edificios en el golf*

asu!! yanick tu si que eres un maestro, a mi me da flojera hacer tanto detalle, creo que yo prefiero cantidad que calidad sin embargo a ti te gusta la calidad, esta increible tu trabajo!!!


----------



## 1984 D.F.

Yanick, de nuevo, ¡Eres un MASTER!. Qué grandes trabajos haces con el Google Sketchup. Mis más sinceras felicitaciones.

¡Saludos!


----------



## CessTenn

Asu mare!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Me quedo sin palabras, Yanick!
Te sacaste 20 :master:


----------



## yanickma

Amigos ayuda!!

hola! gracias por los comentarios, siempre estoy con ganas de publicar ya despues de semanas de trabajo para que se pueda agregar esos diseños a la coleccion...

solo que ahora me tope con una limitacion del producto y no se como rodearla...no logro publicar el diseño ni en warehouse ni google porque el limite de tamano es de 10 Mb y la plaza tiene 10.5 Mb por solo 500 Kb no pasa   y como dices Francis a mi lo que me vuelve loco es hacer los detalles entonce no quiero borrar nada ahora bien como hago para que se reduzca el tamaño sin borrar o quitar nada? alguien tiene una idea?

Si exploto los subgrupos o componentes que cree para cada edificio (ej las ventanas o los balcones y vuelvo a unir todo en un solo grupo me ayudara a hacerlo menos pesado?

ideas por favor sino no lograre publicarlo


----------



## francis2064

yanickma said:


> Amigos ayuda!!
> 
> hola! gracias por los comentarios, siempre estoy con ganas de publicar ya despues de semanas de trabajo para que se pueda agregar esos diseños a la coleccion...
> 
> solo que ahora me tope con una limitacion del producto y no se como rodearla...no logro publicar el diseño ni en warehouse ni google porque el limite de tamano es de 10 Mb y la plaza tiene 10.5 Mb por solo 500 Kb no pasa   y como dices Francis a mi lo que me vuelve loco es hacer los detalles entonce no quiero borrar nada ahora bien como hago para que se reduzca el tamaño sin borrar o quitar nada? alguien tiene una idea?
> 
> Si exploto los subgrupos o componentes que cree para cada edificio (ej las ventanas o los balcones y vuelvo a unir todo en un solo grupo me ayudara a hacerlo menos pesado?
> 
> ideas por favor sino no lograre publicarlo


yanick yo tube el mismo problema con la residencial san felipe, lo que debes hacer es importar el trabajo a una nueva hoja de trabajo y borrar todos los edificios menos uno luego pones ese en google earth grabando el trabajo con otro nombre, luego haz lo mismo con cada edificio cosa que ya no tendras un trabajo con 6 edificios sino 6 trabajos con un edificio en cada uno, espero entiendas la explicacion


----------



## CessTenn

Si, Francis tiene razon, chequea esta pagina y veras como Francis soluciono problema de 'Residencial San Felipe'
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/search?uq=08304044432100640670&start=12

Subelos por separado, no necesariamente uno por uno, puedes poner 2 edificios en un solo post 
Buena suerte Yanick!


----------



## yanickma

hola! gracias por la pronta respuesta...esta solucion tambien se me ocurrio pero queria evitar eso porque quien quiera bajarlo en sketchup no podra ver toda la plaza a la vez en un solo archivo..pero creo que no hay otras alternativas verdad...voy a tratar partiendola en 2 a ver!


----------



## CessTenn

:master: Bravazo!
Pucha, yo me he tenido que retirar temporalmente del SketchUp por razones de salud. Ah!!!! Que colera me da hno:


----------



## pedro1011

^^ :master: Otro dibujo brutalmente bueno, Yanickma! 
Te pasaste nuevamente. Excelente! 

Cess: espero que te recuperes pronto y que sigas dibujando. Mucho descanso no es bueno.


----------



## yanickma

Hola!

despues de 3 horas que estoy intentando subir la plaza 2 de mayo en warehouse ya lo logre pero no estoy seguro si sale en google earth 

Siempre me da problema al momento de compartir en warehouse. Cuando alguien pueda intenta por favor bajarlo en sketch up y en google earth a ver cual funciona y cual no...

Gracias!

Yanick


----------



## CessTenn

Yanick!
Acabo de entrar a Google Earth. No se puede ver en el globo :dunno: Pero si pude bajar una copia del archivo a mi compu... Al parecer sobrepasaste los 10MB :nuts:


----------



## CessTenn

Yanick... Mira esto:








^^ No te da opcion de descargarlo a Google Earth porque el archivo tiene 0KB.


----------



## CessTenn

Acabo de encontrar esto en Trujillo, tiene como titulo: *Muralla Perimetral de la Ciudad de Trujillo (Fragmento)* y aparentemente fue hecha en 3D por un trujillano, nunca he escuchado hablar de tal cosa, a ver si Jhonatan o alguien nos saca de la duda. Aqui dejo el link: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=773fc45f919b60d34b4e10dbc03f088c&prevstart=0
Y estas son las imagenes:


----------



## Aedus

CessTenn said:


> Acabo de encontrar esto en Trujillo, tiene como titulo: *Muralla Perimetral de la Ciudad de Trujillo (Fragmento)* y aparentemente fue hecha en 3D por un trujillano, nunca he escuchado hablar de tal cosa, a ver si Jhonatan o alguien nos saca de la duda. Aqui dejo el link: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=773fc45f919b60d34b4e10dbc03f088c&prevstart=0
> Y estas son las imagenes:


Son restos de la muralla colonial que encerraba la ciudad para evitar los asaltos de piratas, ordenados levantar por el Duque de la Palata, antiguo virrey del Perú, en lo que actualmente es la Av. España. Aparte de este en 3D todavía se conservan otros restos en otros 2 sectores de la Av. España. Los 2 mejores conservados son: Este en 3D que fue restaurado en el anterior gobierno de Alan García junto con otro resto de muralla que tiene una plazuela y un plano de la ciudad colonial. Existe un tercer resto de la muralla, que sostiene las paredes de una antigua escuela, hoy abandonada, frente al Club Libertad.


----------



## skyperu34

Muy interesante lo que se muestra, no lo esperaba. Efectivamente es como dice aedus, aunque tengo mis dudas repecto al tercer resto de la muralla. Es segundo rezago de muralla es corresponde a uno de los torreones (de forma pentagonal) en cuyo espacio delimitado interiormente se encuentra un parque tipo plazuela...


----------



## perupd

También, una de las puertas o entradas a la antigua Truxillo del Perú aun existe. Es la entrada que da a la plazuela El Recreo.

extracto de noticiastrujillo.com..

(...)
La construcción de la Muralla de Trujillo se inicio el 5 de abril de 1687. Luego del Cabildo del 13 de diciembre de 1683. Diseñada por el italiano Giussepe Formento, por ordenanza del Virrey don Melchor de Navarra y Rocafull, Duque de la Palata, quien costeo su construcción junto a vecinos e instituciones, incluso hasta con el propio rey de España. 
La muralla militar fue construida para servir de defensa de la población trujillana ante el saque de piratas y corsarios que anclaban en sus costas. La muralla tuvo una planta de forma elíptica, 5.365 mt. de longitud por 4.26 mt. y 3.30 mt. de alto, y 2.50 mt. de ancho.
Su construcción se debe gracias al Virrey Don Melchor de Navarra y Rocafull, Duque de la Palata, político español, virrey de Perú desde 1681hasta 1689, quien en 1683 restableció la Casa de la Moneda de Lima, y posteriormente mandara construir murallas en Lima y Trujillo.
La creación de la muralla se llevó a cabo más que todo para defender a la ciudad de los piratas y corsarios que en aquel tiempo acechaban a diferentes lugares del globo. Entre los principales piratas y corsarios, encontramos a Francis Drake y John Hawkins, ambos provenientes de Inglaterra, quienes a su vez fueron los precursores de la destrucción de la Invencible Armada Española, ganándose la denominación de Sir, por la Reina Isabel I. 
El levantamiento de la muralla militar debería detenerlos, sin embargo esta no contaba con los instrumentos necesarios para defendernos de cualquier ataque corsario, al parecer esta fue construida tan solo para ser otro más de los adornos españoles, pues fue construida teniendo en cuenta los diversos estilos arquitectónicos de aquel tiempo, como lo fueron el barroco y rococó.
(...)


----------



## CessTenn

Interesantisimo! Nunca habia escuchado eso, gracias por la informacion muchachos. Y a ver si este chico/chica se atreve a hacer mas 3Ds en Trujillo.


----------



## francis2064

*edificio en el golf*

ubicado en el golf


----------



## CessTenn

Asi es como yo lo hago, una vez que lo termino hago click en Place Model para ver como quedaria en Google Earth, y si me gusta entonces, hago click en Share Model (through 3D Warehouse) y ya!


----------



## yanickma

ahhhh ahi esta....yo no le hago place model lo paso d euna vez en warehouse porque la vez que hice eso con el palacio de gobierno mi compu duro 1h30 para ponerlo..pero ahi esta!

seguro es por no hacerle el place model!

manana intento de nuevo eso! Gracias


----------



## skyperu34

Esta ultima obra esta linda. Se ve bien. Buen trabajo. Y claro que puedes ponerlos aquí. Este thread debe enriquecerse con estos trabajos de buena calidad...

saludos...


----------



## francis2064

*edificios en el golf hechos*

todos los edificios hechos son 3 en 2 files


----------



## francis2064

por fin puedo ver los trabajos en el google earth


----------



## CessTenn

^^ Asu que bacan! Que paso que ya puedes ver todos los 3Ds en tu compu? 
Hay varios edificios 3D que se han colocado en Lima ultimamente, hasta aparecio por ahi un nuevo autor! Voy a darme tiempo para poder postearlos aqui


----------



## CessTenn

*Mas edificios en el Golf* por Francis



























*Bonus:*









*Scotiabank - San Isidro* por 'Javier' (Nuevo en 3D Warehouse)









* Edificio ProFuturo* por Javier



























*Paseo Prado *por Javier


















*Y este edificio que tambien le pertenece a 'Javier' es una propuesta para el lugar donde se planea construir el Hotel Libertador:* ...interesante...


















*Los siguientes hechos por 'estrada_ray' (de quien aun no se sabe nada)*

*Edificio en la Av. Tacna*


















*Ex Hotel Crillón en Av. La Colmena*



























*Edificio en esquina Av. Tacna y Av. La Colmena*









*Y este ultimo le pertenece a 'ranki' Al parecer es su casa en Huacho:*









^^ Una ciudad mas "inaugurada" en 3D


----------



## stonemax

*hola me presento: soy estrada_ray del sketchup*



> Los siguientes hechos por 'estrada_ray' (de quien aun no se sabe nada)....


hehe como estan muchachos, al ver mis trabajos en sketchup en este foro, me da una inmensa alegria, al ver que otras personas puedan ver mis trabajos, y que comenten sobre ello. ji,..,ji,..
bueno hace 1 mes que entraba a skycrapercity, pero no podia postear porque usan mi maquina todo el dia T_T (juegan al "mu online"), y solo tengo tiempo para revisar en las noches, los trabajos los hago en la madrugada si tengo tiempo.
espero que sigan deleitandose con los trabajos que hago en sketchup.
suerte.


----------



## pedro1011

Hola, Stonemax-Estrada Ray. Bienvenido a este foro. Te felicito por tus trabajos. Entre tú, Cess, Francis y Yanickma, están construyendo tridimensionalmente todo el país. Excelente! kay:


----------



## CessTenn

stonemax said:


> hehe como estan muchachos, al ver mis trabajos en sketchup en este foro, me da una inmensa alegria, al ver que otras personas puedan ver mis trabajos, y que comenten sobre ello. ji,..,ji,..
> bueno hace 1 mes que entraba a skycrapercity, pero no podia postear porque usan mi maquina todo el dia T_T (juegan al "mu online"), y solo tengo tiempo para revisar en las noches, los trabajos los hago en la madrugada si tengo tiempo.
> espero que sigan deleitandose con los trabajos que hago en sketchup.
> suerte.


Bienvenido :banana: 
Que gusto verte por aca.


----------



## francis2064

estrada bienvenido al foro, espero seguir viendo tus trabajos en google earth, me gusto mucho el hotel crillon


----------



## francis2064

hay un chico nuevo posteando edificios en lima (javier) estan muy buenos sus trabajos lo que no me gusta es que esta haciendo edificios que ya estan hechos, claro que tiene la libertad de hacerlo y si los hace mejor esta bien pero me gustaria ver lima completamente en 3d seria chevere


----------



## gonzalo12345

por fin acabe la villa medica, creo que ahora la pueden bajar de la pagina de sketchup. Aqui les va una foto de como me quedo:


----------



## W!CKED

Bravazo Gonzalo te salió chevere.:banana:


----------



## stonemax

*gracias por la bienvenida *

gracias pedro, cesarvass y francis, ustedes tambien hacen buenos trabajos.



> estrada bienvenido al foro, espero seguir viendo tus trabajos en google earth, me gusto mucho el hotel crillon


sip, ese edificio del hotel crillon me ha gustado mucho hacerlo, y lo he visto desde 2 puntos de vista en sketchup, puedo decir con las lineas antes de hacerle "hide" se vee mucho mejor.
:wtf: queria subir imagenes pero parece qe no se puede >.< :dunno: 
sera para la proximahno: 
saludos.


----------



## CessTenn

francis2064 said:


> hay un chico nuevo posteando edificios en lima (javier) estan muy buenos sus trabajos lo que no me gusta es que esta haciendo edificios que ya estan hechos, claro que tiene la libertad de hacerlo y si los hace mejor esta bien pero me gustaria ver lima completamente en 3d seria chevere


Asi es, Javier es nuevo en el 3D. Mas arriba en esta pagina publique sus trabajos, los viste?



gonzalo12345 said:


> por fin acabe la villa medica, creo que ahora la pueden bajar de la pagina de sketchup.


Gonzalo, te quedo bravazo! Pero no lo encuentro en Google Earth ni en la pagina de la 3D Warehouse :dunno: A ver explicanos porfa! Te registraste primero?



J3R3MY said:


> Bravazo Gonzalo te salió chevere.


Jerermy. Tu los llegaste a ver? Pucha, me mata la desesperacion! :lol:


----------



## pedro1011

A primera vista, está muy bien esa Villa Médica. Habrá que darle un vistazo más a fondo.


----------



## CessTenn

*Mas edificios en la Av. Tacna* por estrada_ray


----------



## Trickmetwice17

^^ El diseño no esta tan mal  se ve bonito :banana: Pero lamentablemente ya no tendra 40 pisos hno: Bueh ojala en otro distrito aparezca un proyecto parecido


----------



## skyperu34

Bonitos trabajos nuevamente ! Interesante la propuesta de futuro hotel Liibertador. Si no tuviera ese hueco circular en su parte superior, se vería mucho mejor, más puro...


----------



## gonzalo12345

CessTenn said:


> Asi es, Javier es nuevo en el 3D. Mas arriba en esta pagina publique sus trabajos, los viste?
> 
> 
> 
> Gonzalo, te quedo bravazo! Pero no lo encuentro en Google Earth ni en la pagina de la 3D Warehouse :dunno: A ver explicanos porfa! Te registraste primero?
> 
> 
> 
> Jerermy. Tu los llegaste a ver? Pucha, me mata la desesperacion! :lol:



El modelo no se bajo a la pagina, sketch up se colgo y no se pudo completar la bajada, pero ya lo puse finalmente, aqui les va el link:

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=cd638983c88260f47e8b2342af1ec638


----------



## stonemax

> El modelo no se bajo a la pagina, sketch up se colgo y no se pudo completar la bajada, pero ya lo puse finalmente, aqui les va el link:
> 
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehou...8b2342af1ec638


man, no puedo bajarlohno: 
me sale esta imagen


----------



## gonzalo12345

ohhh, no lo puse para google earth, lo siento! dame un rato para cambiarlo


----------



## yanickma

*bienvenidos!*

Oye al fin despues de tanto tiempo de preguntarme quien era Estrada_ray ya aparecio!

jeje que bueno que ya estes en el grupo ya contribuiste monton al thread sin saberlo jejej genial el detalle y el acabado del Crillon me encantaron! Bienvenido al grupo!

Que monton de actividad en un solo dia ya me lei todo pero quede enredado con algo...Javier aparecio? Javier no es Gonzalo verdad? jajaja disculpen el enredo...

Javier aun no se ha inscrito al foro verdad? pero lo que hizo esta muy bueno tambien!

Saludos!

Yanick


----------



## CessTenn

gonzalo12345 said:


> ohhh, no lo puse para google earth, lo siento! dame un rato para cambiarlo


Gonzalo Please ponlo en el Google Earth, que se va a ver bravazo! buena suerte y felicitaciones con el gran trabajo que has hecho.



yanickma said:


> Javier aun no se ha inscrito al foro verdad?


No, Javier aun no esta inscrito aca, eso creo! O de repente es un "undercover" :lol:


----------



## CessTenn

*Se va llenando la Av. Taca (en Lima) gracias a Estrada...*













































*...Y El Golf gracias a Francis.*









*Este es uno nuevo que encontre por ahi, es el nuevo edificio de la Universidad de Lima. Hecho por 'GermanLima'*


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Wow!!!! Lima se va llenando de a pocos. 

Una pregunta, ese edificio de la de Lima es el de postgrado¿?

Peace!!


----------



## francis2064

estrada queria pedirte si pudieses postear fotos reales de los edificios que haces para compararlos un poco y saber que edificios son


----------



## stonemax

> Oye al fin despues de tanto tiempo de preguntarme quien era Estrada_ray ya aparecio!
> 
> jeje que bueno que ya estes en el grupo ya contribuiste monton al thread sin saberlo jejej genial el detalle y el acabado del Crillon me encantaron! Bienvenido al grupo!


gracias, tu tambien haces buenos trabajos.



> estrada queria pedirte si pudieses postear fotos reales de los edificios que haces para compararlos un poco y saber que edificios son


algunos edificios los saque de esta pagina:
http://setentas.myweb.io/tacna.htm

la verdad que no tengo fotos de los demas edificios, no he encontrado en ninguna pagina mas fotos de la avenida tacna, pero como siempre paso por la via de evitamiento (en carro) casi todos los dias, puedo ver todos esos edificios, ademas a veces paso por la avenida wilson y por la avenida tacna (en carro) algunas veces, entonces ya me conosco de memoria como si fuera la palma de mi mano:lol:., ya algun dia me animare a tomar fotos de esta zona.

pduedo decir que faltarian unos 5 o 6 edificios mas para completar la avenida tacna (ese lugar es bien bravo en algunas cuadras, especialmente bajando hacia la plaza union).:bash: 
saludos.


----------



## CessTenn

*Acabo de encontrar algo interesante. Es el proyecto "Centro Comercial Balconcillo" diseñado por un grupo de arquitectos bajo el nickname "****" en 3D Warehouse. Creo que queda en la Av. Palermo, pero no estoy muy seguro. Alguien sabe algo?*


----------



## mangolight

OOooo felciitaciones a todos!!!, muy bueno!!!, me gusta mucho ese disenho del libertador!, y ese hueco que tiene no me desagrada!


----------



## CessTenn

*Estadio "Miguel Grau" de Piura en 3D... Lo terminé hace unos minutos *:banana: 

















































































*Vista virtual desde el Puente Bolognesi:*


----------



## francis2064

buena cesar ya estaba extranando tus trabajos, ya estas devuelta con los trabajos??


----------



## CessTenn

francis2064 said:


> buena cesar ya estaba extranando tus trabajos, ya estas devuelta con los trabajos??


Asi es, regresé! Y me reestrené con el estadio de Piura, ya tenemos 12 estadios peruanos en 3D, incluso cree una coleccion (click aquí)
Que otros estadios importantes nos queda por hacer?
... Te va quedando bacan el Golf, a proposito.


----------



## francis2064




----------



## skyperu34

Aha ! El estadio de Piura te quedo muy bien !!!


----------



## pedro1011

Buenos trabajos, amigos! Están muy bacanes todos.


----------



## francis2064




----------



## francis2064




----------



## stonemax

> Estadio "Miguel Grau" de Piura en 3D... Lo terminé hace unos minutos


hola, !wow¡ que buen estadio has hecho cesar, felicitaciones.
solo falta el estadio de matute y otros mas por hacer:lol: 

esta toma me gusta
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h221/CesarTenn/3D458.jpg
se ve imponente esta toma.

buen trabajo franciskay: , tus edificios estan cheveres:cheers: 
lima se esta llenando poco a poco.
saludos


----------



## CessTenn

Ya me olvidaba de este:
*Camara de Comercio - Callao* por estrada









*Vista virtual desde el Real Felipe:*


----------



## Dapier

Está excelente. Es el templo de la religión Baha'i.


----------



## CessTenn

Dapier said:


> Está excelente. Es el templo de la religión Baha'i.


Te refieres a la Iglesia Santa Apolonia?
I don't get it :nuts:

O te refieres a esto?:


----------



## stonemax

*faro del darsena o faro del callao*

para acompañar al edificio que esta atras :lol: 






ya despues pongo mas fotos, me da flojera -.-. :banana: 
saludos
ign: estrada_ray


----------



## Dapier

CessTenn said:


> Te refieres a la Iglesia Santa Apolonia?
> I don't get it :nuts:
> 
> O te refieres a esto?:


Sí, ese, frente, frente al ex-cine Country


----------



## stonemax

*edificio de la aduana terminado*





saludos
ign: estrada_ray


----------



## CessTenn

Esta bonito! El Callao tambien se va llenando...


----------



## stonemax

hehe posteaste 1 minuto despues, jijiji..:lol: 


> Esta bonito! El Callao tambien se va llenando...


sip, faltan algunos edificios, tambien pienso hacer una iglesia que tiene una torre bien alta (templo faro).:nuts: 
nos vemos.


----------



## CessTenn

*Hotel 4 estrellas "El Cabildo" en el distrito Selva Alegere - Arequipa:*
Gracias a J3R3MY por las fotos, y a ver si pones el link de la foto para que tengamos una idea del edificio original


----------



## W!CKED

Porfin!, está chevere pero me parece que no tiene la parte de atras, parece trasnparente :lol:

Aquí la foto:


----------



## CessTenn

^^
Si me di cuenta, no se porque sale asi :dunno: Las ventanas son obviamente transparentes, sin embargo las paredes interiores las pinte de amarillo... Ahorita lo arreglo


----------



## CessTenn

*Aqui tienes Jeremy! Arreglado y hasta con el Misti de fondo para que te acuerdes de tu tierra mientras estas de viaje :lol:*


----------



## W!CKED

Ahora sí!


----------



## stonemax

*uno mas para el callao*

iglesia templo faro del callao terminado


----------



## CessTenn

Ya la vi! Esta bonita esa Iglesia, ya te deje tus 5 estrellas de rating tambien


----------



## stonemax

*mas imagenes*

:cheers: 






nos vemos :lock: 
estrada_ray


----------



## CessTenn

*Edificio Antequera (San Isidro)* ... so so. Por 'joseantonio128'


----------



## CessTenn

*Glorieta en La Punta - Callao* en plena orilla del mar (hecho por mi mismo)

















^^ Al fondo los edificios de estrada_ray, y el 'Real Felipe' de Francis.


----------



## pedro1011

Wow. Esos trabajos están excelentes! Felicitaciones a todos los artistas 3-D!


----------



## skyperu34

este ultimo sera quizas el 3D mas pequeño del google earth, pero esta muy bien trabajado y con bastante detalle !


----------



## stonemax

cesar!! ya tengo una lista de modelos a photo texture para arequipa, en estos dias las hago, entre ellos estan el aeropuerto, el hospital nacional de arequipa, el mirador de yanahuara, y algunas mas por ahi.
tambien veo qe no se puede ver la villa medica en el google earth porque el archivo es pesado (3mb masomenos ), tal ves puedas corregir eso, o lo dividas el trabajo en 3 partes (como hago con algunos modelos).

hasta ahora no puedo creer qe hayan puesto a Porto Alegre en la coleccion de ciudaddes de sudamerica :bash: si no tiene trabajo en phototexture (pocos)hno:, qe mala suerte.

nos vemos brother y suerte. 
y saludos a yanickma.


----------



## CessTenn

Locazos tus trabajos estrada!!!!
Te mandaste un trabajazo con la glorieta, y yo que crei que esas puertas eran foto texturas. Mis felicitaciones :applause:
 Que bacan que hasta vas a construir el Aeropuerto de Arequipa en 3D, y con los otros edificios que piensas construir en esa ciudad, facil que esta vez la hacemos!
Lo de la Villa Medica, no se! Tu sabes que no me pertenece, gonzalo12345 construyo esos edificios hace un tiempo, pero hubo una falla a la hora de subirlos a Google Earth, no se que sera de su vida, hace tiempo no lo veo en el foro. Me gustaria colocarlos a todos correctamente pero necesito su permiso!
... Porto Alegre no tiene muy buen trabajo en 3D (por lo que veo en la coleccion), y como te dije, esperare a que termines los tuyos en Arequipa y le mando un email a los de Google 
Anuncio: Se viene un estadio peruano pronto!!!! :banana:
Nos vemos brother.


----------



## CessTenn

*Remodelacion 3D del Estadio Elias Aguirre de Chiclayo*
Hace como un año construi el mencionado estadio por primera vez, y como yo era totalmente nuevo en SketchUp no me salio tan bueno que digamos, ahora con mas experiencia en el programa, obviamente, lo rediseñé.

Aqui las imagenes del primer diseño que hice:


















Y asi es como se ve ahora, totalmente remodelado :banana:


----------



## Exrexnotex

Se ve chevre el estadio CessTenn !


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Ahora sí  estaba esperando una remodelación del Elías Aguirre :lol: buen trabajo Cess


----------



## stonemax

esta bravazo el estadio, gratz :applause:, se merece una medalla azul de google, esa que ponen a los modelos mas bacanes:banana: :banana:

cesar!!, como dije hace unos dias, he terminado algunos modelos de arequipa hechos a foto textura, entre ellos estan, el coliseo cerrado, los portales en la plaza de armas, y el aeropuerto de arequipa.
aparte sin fotos ni nada el "puente de fierro" tambien terminado  . ( hecho en 2 partes porque es muy pesado el archivo )
con eso creo que le puedes mandar a google para que lo suba a la coleccion.

pd: al subir hubo un error de fecha, como siempre -.-!!, por algo los modelos que termine apareceran al final hno: .



en fin...
bye!


----------



## CessTenn

:lol: :lol: 1970!
Creo que la Galeria 3D anda en mantinimiento estos dias por eso se ha puesto medio loco el sistema!
Gracias estrada y a los demas por los comentarios de mi estadio...

Acabo de ver tus trabajos en Arequipa, estan alucinantes! Y eso que no eres arequipeño :lol: 
Me gustaron todos :applause: 
Ojala que el Google Team nos haga caso esta vez e incluyan Arequipa en la lista de Cities in Development de Sudamerica. Ya les mande un email, esperemos que dicen...

Aqui dejo las imagenes:
Todos los siguientes hechos por stonemax (estrada_ray)

*"Puente de Fierro"*



























*"Aeropuerto Internacional Alfredo Rodriguez Ballon"*


















*"Coliseo Cerrado de Arequipa"*









*"Portales en la Plaza de Armas"* junto a la Catedral (que fue hecha hace un tiempo por el usuario Augusto Castro)


----------



## skyperu34

Muy buenos trabajos. El nuevo Chocavento y el Elias Aguirre estan bravazos !


----------



## CessTenn

:banana: Ya tenemos 2 ciudades dentro de la coleccion "Cities in Development - Southamerica" Acaban de agregar a Arequipa :cheers: 
Aqui esta el link para los que quieran ver: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/cldetails?mid=6857b6d063465e9a5fb63908992dcd5d

Gracias a todos los que contribuyeron con edificios de Arequipa. Si Jeremy, tu tambien cuentas :lol: 
Estrada, una vez mas, muy buen trabajo y dedicacion brother kay:


----------



## skyperu34

cesstenn, y el nuevo Husares???? a ver postealo aqui...


----------



## Paraguayo84

*Hola a todos!*

Cess que bueno tu edificio chocavento... como hacés para que el vidrio refleje su entorno....


----------



## CessTenn

Paraguayo84 said:


> Cess que bueno tu edificio chocavento... como hacés para que el vidrio refleje su entorno.... Yo tengo una colección de Asunción, Paraguay


Si te refieres al diseño que hice yo, pues en realida no refleja su entorno sino use al material de vidrio (obviamente transparente), el que diseñó estrada_ray es con foto texturas, que es totalmente diferente.
Tu eres 'guillermopy84' de la Galeria 3d?
Saludos!


----------



## Paraguayo84

si... ja.. coincidencia que te encuentro acá en SSC ....

Lima está buenísima! 198 modelos!

cual fue el modelo que te llevó más tiempo? y el que más te gusta?


----------



## CessTenn

Lo prometido es deuda:
*Residencial Húsares - Trujillo* hecho por Jhonatan Linares (SkyPeru34) y actualizado por mi mismo. Me puse de acuerdo con Jhonatan y le agregue el tanque de agua, un piso mas y un par cositas mas. Aqui las imagenes:


----------



## CessTenn

Paraguayo84 said:


> si... ja.. coincidencia que te encuentro acá en SSC ....
> 
> Lima está buenísima! 198 modelos!
> 
> cual fue el modelo que te llevó más tiempo? y el que más te gusta?


Gracias! Pero creo que yo no me deberia llevar los elogios solo. Francis2064 y estrada_ray son quienes llevaron a Lima a la fama en la Galeria 3D de Google. Lima es ahora la cuarta ciudad con la mayor cantidad de edificios en todo Google Earth! :applause:


----------



## W!CKED

CessTenn said:


> :banana: Ya tenemos 2 ciudades dentro de la coleccion "Cities in Development - Southamerica" Acaban de agregar a Arequipa :cheers:
> Aqui esta el link para los que quieran ver: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/cldetails?mid=6857b6d063465e9a5fb63908992dcd5d
> 
> Gracias a todos los que contribuyeron con edificios de Arequipa. Si Jeremy, tu tambien cuentas :lol:
> Estrada, una vez mas, muy buen trabajo y dedicacion brother kay:


Bravazo!  como siempre Arequipa pues :banana:




> Gracias a todos los que contribuyeron con edificios de Arequipa. Si Jeremy, tu tambien cuentas :lol:


Faltaba más.. pero si yo solito me llené a toda la ciudad  no en serio gracias a todos los que hicieron posible que Arequipa tenga el honor de tener esta mención tan importantesleepy pero aún falta más que hacer, yo lo haría pero.. dejaré que otro se lleve el mérito


----------



## stonemax

> Ya tenemos 2 ciudades dentro de la coleccion "Cities in Development - Southamerica" Acaban de agregar a Arequipa
> Aqui esta el link para los que quieran ver: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehou...b63908992dcd5d
> 
> Gracias a todos los que contribuyeron con edificios de Arequipa. Si Jeremy, tu tambien cuentas
> Estrada, una vez mas, muy buen trabajo y dedicacion brother


hasta que por fin!!:lol: , arequipa se sumo a la coleccion :banana:, tambien asuncion; gracias cesar por ayudar a que arequipa tenga su nombre en la coleccion, ahora vamos por trujillo, chiclayo,cusco,etc :banana:; seria genial!! que hagas una coleccion para trujillo, viendo que han hecho el modelo del husares, se ve bien felicitaciones a skyperu34 por su buen trabajo!!kay: .

saludos!!


----------



## skyperu34

Te quedo bien chevere el husares mejorado cess, gracias por la ayuda en eso. Ahora si esta parecido en un 95% (antes solo a un 80%)


----------



## CessTenn

skyperu34 said:


> Te quedo bien chevere el husares mejorado cess, gracias por la ayuda en eso. Ahora si esta parecido en un 95% (antes solo a un 80%)


Solo 95% :bash: 
Yo pensaba que por lo menos estaba al 99% :bash: 
:lol: Pero quedo bien, eso si!


----------



## stonemax

buenas
para alegrar un poco este thread :lol: 

cesar!! 1 mas para la coleccion!
la catedral de trujillo terminado!! :banana: 









y habran mas ....

saludos!


----------



## CessTenn

Justo que ando con la idea de construir edificios en Trujillo! Estoy buscando fotos 
Con la Catedral ya van 7 diseños en esta ciudad, por lo menos con 15 podemos pedir que la agreguen a Cities en Development.
Aqui dejo el link de la coleccion Trujillo, Perú para los que quieran ver, la foto que elegi para la coleccion la saque de aqui del foro, la tenia guardada en mi computadora desde hace meses, no se a quien le pertenece, pero se le agradece al autor!
Buen trabajo Estrada, a ver que dicen los trujillanos... :lol:


----------



## skyperu34

Muy buen trabajo stonemax! Te quedo chevere la catedral!. Estare a la vanguardia de tus demas trabajos.

saludos y felicitaciones.


----------



## CessTenn

*Mirador de Yanahuara* lo hizo Estrada con fototexturas









Otro ángulo, al fondo los edificios que puso Jeremy en Cayma


----------



## pedro1011

Buen trabajo, Stonemax! Están muy bacanes la catedral y el mirador! kay:


----------



## CessTenn

*Coliseo Gran Chimú - Trujillo* junto al Estadio Mansiche. Ambos hechos por mi, el estadio ya estaba hecho y publicado desde hace meses aqui en el thread, el coliseo lo termine anoche.
Jhonatan, Carlos U o algun trujillano que me pueda decir si la altura esta bien?
Encontre varias fotos, menos de la parte posterior... me salio bien parecido pero no identico, tambien use un poco de mi imaginacion 
Aqui las imagenes, y con este ya van 8 diseños en Trujillo :banana:


----------



## skyperu34

Si se parece en un 70% cess. Buen trabajo !


----------



## stonemax

Buen trabajo cesar!!kay:, pucha me ganaste denuevo ^^ :bash: , jajajaja
ya tenia algunas fotos del coliseo para hacerlo, pero no me dio tiempo para hacerlos, estoy ocupado ahora hno: .
Encontre buen material de fotos para hacer muchos modelos con texturas, 
pero, no se donde estan localizados algunos de elloshno:; tal ves alguien del foro (de trujillo  o que conosca la ciudad) me pueda ayudar donde estan localizadas en el google earth, con el fin de que la ciudad de trujillo tenga una coleccion en 3d warehouse.
bueno suerte a todos!!

estrada_ray (3d warehouse)


----------



## W!CKED

CessTenn said:


> *Mirador de Yanahuara* lo hizo Estrada con fototexturas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otro ángulo, al fondo los edificios que puso Jeremy en Cayma


Jaja bravazo! pero se vería mejor si estuvieran los demás edificios, porque faltan un montón


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Como Trujillano les agradezco cesar y stonemax por trabajar los edificios de mi ciudad  quedaron muy bien


----------



## Sound.

Bien pajas los trabajos.


----------



## CessTenn

Gracias por sus comentarios muchachos! Sorry estrada, creo que para la proxima te aviso si estoy construyendo algo.



J3R3MY said:


> Jaja bravazo! pero se vería mejor si estuvieran los demás edificios, porque faltan un montón


Si pues, faltan un monton, y donde estan las fotos del Hotel Presidente que me ibas a mandar? :bash:
:lol:


----------



## francis2064

*torre metropoli*









bueno muchacho he regresado con la torre metropoli


----------



## francis2064

*torre metropoli*


----------



## francis2064




----------



## francis2064




----------



## francis2064




----------



## francis2064

*esta imagen me gusta mucho*


----------



## francis2064

disculpen que me haya ausentado por bastante tiempo con los dibujos pero realmente que me aburri de hacer tanto edificio de los 70' y no encuentro muchas fotos, creo que me voy a dedicar de hacer los edificios que estan en proyecto aunque este ultimo creo que esta en construccion


----------



## stonemax

> Gracias por sus comentarios muchachos! Sorry estrada, creo que para la proxima te aviso si estoy construyendo algo.


no hay problema cesar, cualquier cosa nos ponemos de acuerdo, mandame 1 mensaje privado por si las dudas.



> disculpen que me haya ausentado por bastante tiempo con los dibujos pero realmente que me aburri de hacer tanto edificio de los 70' y no encuentro muchas fotos, creo que me voy a dedicar de hacer los edificios que estan en proyecto aunque este ultimo creo que esta en construccion


tienes razon, la mayoria de los edificios actuales ya estan hechos, solo quedan los antiguos, y no hay fotos para ayudarse en algo hno: .
buen trabajo francis2064, la torre metropoli te quedo identico, veo que eres bien detallista haciendo los modelos, y muy buenas las tomas aereas.

bueno, bueno, acabo de terminar 2 modelos para lima, lo que significa que tenemos 201 modelos (incluyendo el ultimo de francis), estos modelos fueron hechos a texture, mas tarde los pondre, porque mi inter esta lenteja ahorahno: .
nos vemos mas tarde.


----------



## CessTenn

Que chevere la vista 3D del Golf. Te tomaste un buen break Francis 
La coleccion Lima ya tiene 201 modelos 3D con este proyecto y los 2 edificios que ha hecho estrada (los cuales aun no se han posteado en el thread) 
En total, en la coleccion Perú ya tenemos 269 modelos... rumbo a los 300  :banana:
Pd: Ando buscando fotos para construir mas edificios de Trujillo...


----------



## pedro1011

No sabía que la Torre Metrópoli iba a estar allí.
Se ve muy bien esa zona del golf. Excelentes trabajos! kay:


----------



## skyperu34

Buenisima toma. Ya quisiera ver a esa torre metropoli terminada !


----------



## stonemax

*Reloj del Parque universitario*



vista hacia el centro de lima



vista hacia la fiscalia



vista hacia la avenida grau



vista hacia el centro civico


----------



## stonemax

*La Casa "del Oidor"*

para los que no saben, se encuentra en la plaza mayor, entre el palacio de gobierno y el palacio arzobispal, hecha a texture :cheers: 











eso es todo amigos.:lol:


----------



## francis2064

pedro1011 said:


> No sabía que la Torre Metrópoli iba a estar allí.
> Se ve muy bien esa zona del golf. Excelentes trabajos! kay:


bueno pedro el hacer estos edificios y entrar al entrar en detalles en ellos te hace memorizar algunos detalles en algunos edificios y cuando ves otras fotos distintas pues sabes que edificio es, entonces al ver una de las fotos donde sale el edificio rojo note que era el edificio anaranjado que sale en las fotos 3d, entonces fue ahi donde supe cual era su ubicacion exacta, aunque en el google earth se ve que ahi hay una casa y sin embargo en la esquina de enfrente hay un terreno baldio, pero el edificio sale al lado de otros que tambien ya tenia hechos


----------



## Trickmetwice17

francis2064 said:


> bueno muchacho he regresado con la torre metropoli


*u.u* salio hoy :


----------



## francis2064

nooooo, trickmetwice no me digas eso man!!!! pucha me habia enamorado de esa torre ese nuevo modelo esta feisimo


----------



## Trickmetwice17

^^ si que pena pero sospecho que Alejandro de la Vega tiene algo que ver con todo esto


----------



## skyperu34

Este si que es el thread de los artistas 3D... Cheveres todos los trabajos, una vez mas felicitaciones a los autores....!

Una lastima por la metropoli. Apane al alcalde ese por esto...


----------



## gonzalo12345

disculpren por la demora de la villa medica de Arequipa, finalmente he actualizado el link para google earth:


http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=cd638983c88260f47e8b2342af1ec638&prevstart=0

Decidi hacerlo hoy por el dia de Arequipa.


----------



## francis2064

*proyecto parque el golf*










solo conte con este modelo asi que el color y muchos detalles los he tenido que inventar, lo hize simplemente para tener una idea virtual de como se vera esa zona de san isidro


----------



## francis2064




----------



## francis2064




----------



## CessTenn

Yo pensaba construir esos edificios (te me adelantaste ) . El diseño es locazo! Como quisiera que se llegaran a construir.
Que buen ojo has tenido, Francis!


----------



## stonemax

esta bacan los 3 edificios, felicitaciones francis, ojala que no cambien el diseño original asi como ocurrio con la torre metropoli hno: :bash: , todo por la culpa del papa del zorro ^^ :lol:.


----------



## pacus

Aaaaaaah que rico debe ser estar soltero y tener todo el tiempo del mundo para hacer esas maravillas....:banana:


----------



## Trickmetwice17

stonemax said:


> esta bacan los 3 edificios, felicitaciones francis, ojala que no cambien el diseño original asi como ocurrio con la torre metropoli hno: :bash: , todo por la culpa del papa del zorro ^^ :lol:.


ya fue cambiado >.< originalmente iban a ser torres de 25 pisos


----------



## CessTenn

^^
Pa llorar ah :bash:
Y ahora de cuantos pisos van a ser? Han mantenido el mismo modelo?
:bash: Si siguen con esa mentalidad nunca vamos a ver a nuestras ciudades por las nubes! Lo siento pero aqui somos fanaticos de los edificios, y si son altos mejor


----------



## francis2064

CessTenn said:


> ^^
> Pa llorar ah :bash:
> Y ahora de cuantos pisos van a ser? Han mantenido el mismo modelo?
> :bash: Si siguen con esa mentalidad nunca vamos a ver a nuestras ciudades por las nubes! Lo siento pero aqui somos fanaticos de los edificios, y si son altos mejor


cesar a lo que se refiere es que las torres que he hecho son ya el diseño cambiado ya que esas torres tienen 18 y 14 pisos


----------



## skyperu34

Que son esos tres edificios de formas curvas???? Se ven cheveres!


----------



## stonemax

*estos 3 edificios en miraflores terminados*

aranjuez y costa azul 


san antonio


----------



## stonemax

*edificio san antonio*


----------



## stonemax

*costa azul y aranjuez*


----------



## stonemax

gl all^^.


----------



## franciscodur2003

por q cuando voy a google earth no me ensena todos estos edificios???? solo me ensena algunos del centro financiero de san isidro!!!


----------



## francis2064

franciscodur2003 said:


> por q cuando voy a google earth no me ensena todos estos edificios???? solo me ensena algunos del centro financiero de san isidro!!!


tienes que darles download, si ves la casita 3d dale click y luego download o anda a esta pagina y baja los modelos desde aqui :
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/cldetails?mid=7fade40e87ad77f78601b3229af75a85&start=0


----------



## CessTenn

Pero creo que Francisco ni siquiera ve las casitas blancas en Google Earth.
Puedes hacer lo que te dijo Francis, o sino ir al primer post de este thread e instalar el link que dejé. Suerte.


----------



## CessTenn

*Colegio Santa María Marianistas* (pabellon I) 
Este pabellon fue un pedido de 'Dapier' Rodrigo de Pierola. Gracias por las fotos! Lo tenia hecho desde hace como 2 meses. En realidad me falta muchisimo para terminar todo el colegio :bash: 













































Imagen de SketchUp:









*Encontre una casa por ahi, que parece estar mal posicionada, le pertence a 'Fox'*









*URP - Cafeteria* por Daniel.
Este es uno de los trabajos mas detallados en Lima. Fue uno de los primeros en aparecer, pero siempre olvidaba de postearlo en el thread.



























*Arco Parabolico en la Plaza de Armas de Tacna* por 'byger'









... Hace tiempo yo habia hecho mi propia version, pero parece que byger acerto mas:









*Y aqui esta La Villa Medica de Arequipa que hizo Gonzalo, ahora ya se puede ver en Google Earth.*


----------



## stonemax

*excelente trabajos muchachos!*

muy buenos trabajos, especialmente la cafeteria es un trabajo muy bien detallado, cesar se te extrañaba tus trabajos, veo que tambien modelas en la ciudad donde resides ^^ , que son muy buenos.:banana: 
en fin, viendo ese trabajazo en la cafeteria de la URP, y tambien el palacio salvo de montevideo en el thread de uruguay, quiero mostrarles unas imagenes del porque se puede hacer buenos modelos sin necesidad de foto texturas, solo usando mi habilidad  

uno de mis mejores trabajos hechos por mi:


----------



## stonemax




----------



## skyperu34

Muy buenos trabajos. Buen intento stonemax con el ex crillón...


----------



## stonemax

las ventanas 



y el producto final 



bueno hay estan las imagenes, espero que les hayan gustado, como ven, el sketchup se pueden hacer maravillas solo usando la habilidad, eso que nunca use otros programas similares, solo fue por curiosidad y llegue a esto, gracias a cesar que puso mis 5 estrellitas en mis modelos^^ .

pd: mas imagenes en la pagina 16
nos vemos.
mi nick: estrada_ray (3d warehouse)


----------



## CessTenn

Que tal detallamiento del Hotel Crillon :master:
Eso es algo que me gusta mucho de tus trabajos, Estrada!
Lo has actualizado?

--Hace poco, como no se podia podia ver la *Villa Médica de Arequipa *en Google Earth que hizo 'gonzalo12345', le pedi permiso para colocarlo yo mismo, y bueno la cosa fue que decidi reconstruir tales edificios y los acabo de subir a la galeria, aqui las imagenes:


----------



## pedro1011

Ese (ex ) Hotel Crillón está super chévere! 
Y esas Torres de la Villa Médica están excelentes! 
Buen trabajo, Stonemax y Cess!


----------



## skyperu34

Si ! Hanmejorado bastante estos ultimos trabajos! Me gustan.


----------



## W!CKED

Si se ven bien, no sabia que eran tan gordos :lol:


----------



## uranio

Buenos trabajos!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Hey, me parece chevre lo que estan haciendo, para que el Perú este bien posisionado en lo respecto a los 3d, más bien una critica constructiva y no es por fregar a alguien pero la proporción entre la catredral de Arequipa con la de los portales de la plaza de armas está mal, el arco de la catedral solo le gana por poquito a la altura de los portales, en cambio en el 3d le gana por decenas de metros, haber si pueden porfavor corregirlo, lo


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Hey, me parece chevre lo que estan haciendo, para que el Perú este bien posisionado en lo respecto a los 3d, más bien una critica constructiva y no es por fregar a alguien pero la proporción entre la catredral de Arequipa con la de los portales de la plaza de armas está mal, el arco de la catedral solo le gana por poquito a la altura de los portales, en cambio en el 3d le gana por decenas de metros, haber si pueden porfavor corregirlo, alguna altura debe estar mal proporcionada, cuidense y bye.


----------



## CessTenn

^^ Ya se a que te refieres! Ambos trabajos estan buenos pero fueron hechos por modeladores diferentes, quizas por eso sea que no concuerdan ciertas cosas. Buena la observacion de tu parte kay:


----------



## francis2064




----------



## francis2064

*edificio santo toribio*


----------



## francis2064




----------



## CessTenn

Esa zona se ve super densa!! Muy buenos esos edificios Francis 
:eek2:


----------



## stonemax

buenos trabajos francis, ojala se haga ese de 40 pisos para que lima tenga un skyline de la ptm:banana: .
tengo una sorpresita, tengo modelos hechos a fototexture, pero como tengo que terminar toda "esa zona", lo subire todo al mismo tiempo, tal ves en2 o 3 semanas estaran listos, asi que.... :bash: 
saludos.


----------



## skyperu34

Assu, ya se ve bastante densa esa zona de san isidro solo con edificios en su mayoria de oficinas.


----------



## rascacielosEnLIMA

[email protected] said:


> Alguien sabe como poder ver los edificios una vez que se descargan?












Activa la casilla de Edificios 3D


----------



## CessTenn

^^ Si, pero activando esa funcion no se ven todos los edificios. Hay que instalar el plug-in que aparece en la pagina de google earth, aqui te dejo el link:http://earth.google.com/3d.html


----------



## CessTenn

Surfeando por Google Earth anoche vi un par de cositas nuevas:

*Multifamiliar Santa Ana* en Arequipa, hecho por 'EdwinPeru'



























*En esta sale el Misti y la Villa Medica:









*Terminal Ittsa* en Chiclayo, por 'Guille'


















**Y vi que por primera vez colocaron un edficio 3D en *Ilo (Moquegua)*, no esta tan bueno pero de todas maneras lo muestro. Es el *Coliseo Victor R. Carbajal *, el modelo le pertenece a 'Hugo Valencia'


----------



## J Block

Ese render no es, lamentablemente el render del Hotel Libertador, pero te quedó mostro.


----------



## Sound.

^^
El verdadero es más bonito?


----------



## J Block

SoundMaster said:


> ^^
> El verdadero es más bonito?


No sé, sólo sé que van a invertir aproximadamente $100 millones en su construcción. :cheers:


----------



## Sound.

Eso es bastante, espero que colme las espectativas :yes:


----------



## CessTenn

*Propuesta para el Centro Financiero de San Isidro*, le pertenece a 'marconeguz"































































Se ven muy bien, Algun dia se hara reliadad?


----------



## franciscodur2003

^^ damn!!! se ve de la puta mare!!!! ojala y se haga!!!! ahi el chocavento se ve miniatura!!!


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Super chèvere..:cheers: *


----------



## skyperu34

Muy bueno el 3D. Ese edificio cilíndrico al parecer esta justo encma aplastando al viejo edificio donde Alan García tiene su oficina... Vaya coincidencia...



PD: Franciscodur, apenas llegas y ya estas con ese vocabulario pobre y vulgar. Modera tus palabras por favor, vale???


----------



## francis2064

estan cheveres esas torres, al parecer la mas alta tiene mas de 40 pisos, yo voy a hacer una torre en el parqueo de petroperu, ahi supuestamente se va a construir otro edificio alto de 40 pisos tambien


----------



## kaMetZa

Buu lastima que sean solo propuestas y no se basen en proyectos reales.. quedaron muy bien los diseños


----------



## skyperu34

Facil este thread pasará a ser de edificios tridimensionales imaginarios !


----------



## CessTenn

gonzalo12345 said:


> que color creen que deba de quedar con este edificio?


Esta imagen se ve interesante, pero los colores de la otra imagen no me convencen mucho, yo soy mas de la idea de que se use lunas espejo o como se llamen. Espero que subas este edificio a la galeria 3D para poder verlo mas detalladamente kay:
Tambien le encuentro un parecido a 2 torres que hay en Chicago, por las antenas.


----------



## gonzalo12345

Mi propuesta del edificio de Titanium:


----------



## skyperu34

Muy bien por las constribuciones pero honestamente los 3D imaginarios recientes ya no guardan armonía con el resto de 3D y ya se ven feas las vistas y panorámicas........... No se que opinen otros pero a mi ya dejó de gustarme....


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Chicos

Concentrèmonos en edificios existentes.... lo imaginario fue una buena idea en su momento....

Sigamos viviendo la realidad.... continuemos con edificios existentes o de los que tengamos renders o en proceso de construcciòn.

Salute


----------



## CessTenn

^^La moderacion tiene la ultima palabra, gracias por la aclaracion Vane 

A continuacion: 
*Portal de Cela, Portal de Pumacahua y Hotel Bolivar en la Plaza San Martin*. Todos hechos por 'estrada_ray' o mejor dicho 'stonemax'
-Muy buen uso de fototexturas y exactitud para cortar las imagenes. Se ve muy real, sinceramente un trabajo excelente kay:


----------



## skyperu34

Muy buenos los últimos !

Una idea, podría crearse un thread en el jirón sobre exclusivamente edificios imaginarios 3D en ciudades peruanas, asi no queda mermado el gusto y pasión por este hobby... Bueno queda en ustedes...


----------



## kaMetZa

Ah!! Qué bien se ven estos últimos!! 

Una preguntita.. en el programita ese, no se podía levantar también la escultura de San Martín?? o detalles de la plaza??


----------



## CessTenn

kaMetZa said:


> Ah!! Qué bien se ven estos últimos!!
> 
> Una preguntita.. en el programita ese, no se podía levantar también la escultura de San Martín?? o detalles de la plaza??


Si se puede construir monumentos, pero es muchisimo trabajo, imaginate dibujar a San Martin en su caballo linea por linea hasta que tome forma real.


----------



## kaMetZa

CessTenn said:


> Si se puede construir monumentos, pero es muchisimo trabajo, imaginate dibujar a San Martin en su caballo linea por linea hasta que tome forma real.


Pero levantar los edificios alrededor de la plaza y los portales también ha debido ser trabajoso no?

Sería chévere que también hagas la Plaza de Armas, y otras como la 2 de Mayo, Bolognesi, que tienen buena arquitectura aunque andan un poco descuidadas.


----------



## |pRup|

skyperu34 said:


> Muy buenos los últimos !
> 
> Una idea, podría crearse un thread en el jirón sobre exclusivamente edificios imaginarios 3D en ciudades peruanas, asi no queda mermado el gusto y pasión por este hobby... Bueno queda en ustedes...


Yo creé uno...pero no solo de edificios en 3D, si no de cualquier tipo, ojala le hagan caso y participen  yo ya puse un par bastante extraños y cessten ha colaborado también.

Animense y aporten!!!

.•°-º[ DisEñaLo TÚ mIsMo! ]º-°•. ​


----------



## yanickma

kaMetZa said:


> Pero levantar los edificios alrededor de la plaza y los portales también ha debido ser trabajoso no?
> 
> Sería chévere que también hagas la Plaza de Armas, y otras como la 2 de Mayo, Bolognesi, que tienen buena arquitectura aunque andan un poco descuidadas.


Amigo:

si deseas puedes ver la plaza 2 de mayo la hice en este mismo thread pero hace ya varios meses, pero esta bien detallada con todos sus respectivos edificios.

Me permito una pequeña publicidad jeje la puedes ver en la pagina 4 de este thread hacia abajo...aqui te dejo el link de la pagina:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=470172&page=4

Tambien hice el palacio de gobierno en la pagina 2 o 3 creo que quedo posteado.

A ver que te parece!

nos vemos!

Yanick


----------



## CessTenn

^^ Asi es PeR.uP. Este thread se inicio hace meses y creo que hay muchos edificios que no has visto, si te gusta el tema te recomiendo que empieces desde el thread numero I (esta es la segunda parte) Y veras como se levanto el Centro Financiero de San Isidro edificio por edificio hasta que no quedo espacio ni para poner una aguja :lol:


----------



## CessTenn

kaMetZa said:


> Pero levantar los edificios alrededor de la plaza y los portales también ha debido ser trabajoso no?
> 
> Sería chévere que también hagas la Plaza de Armas, y otras como la 2 de Mayo, Bolognesi, que tienen buena arquitectura aunque andan un poco descuidadas.


Bueno, en primer lugar: estos edificios de la Plaza San Martin no los hice yo, sino el forista 'stonemax' usando fotos reales, o sea construyo "cajas" y en las paredes les pego las fotos bien ordenadamente de manera que los edificios se vean reales. Esta es una opcion, la otra opcion es mucho mas dificil que consiste en dibujar linea por linea todas las piezas, como por ejemplo en La Plaza 2 de Mayo que construyo el forista 'yanickma', aqui las imagenes:


----------



## francis2064

la plaza dos de mayo no me la he podido bajar, no esta posteada en el google earth!!! es muy grande creo. como podria hacer para verla en el google earth???


----------



## CessTenn

francis2064 said:


> la plaza dos de mayo no me la he podido bajar, no esta posteada en el google earth!!! es muy grande creo. como podria hacer para verla en el google earth???


No se puede ver en Google Earth pues el archivo sobrepasa los 10 MB requeridos, pero si lo puedes descargar desde la pagina de la Galeria 3D. Quedo mostro. Yanick, creo que deberias cortarlo por la mitad y subir 2 archivos separados como el caso del Puente de Arequipa que hizo stonemax, o sino sube cada edificio individualmente


----------



## kaMetZa

*Woooooooooooooow súper sus diseños!! Honestamente no había revisado todo el thread desde que me uní al foro en agosto, como tenia tantas hojas me daba pereza jeje pero desde hoy lo iré revisando de a pocos..

Muchachos que bárbara su paciencia para hacer todo eso!!! Me parece muy chévere, entonces... uds hacen todo esto y lo ponen en el Google Earth y los demás pueden verlo no? Qué buena tarea 

Mis felicitaciones a todos!!!! A CessTenn, a Yanick, a Gonzalo, a Stone, y a todos los demás que colaboran aquí  

Gracias por el link Yanick!!  todo muy bonito!!*


----------



## |pRup|

CessTenn said:


> ^^ Asi es PeR.uP. Este thread se inicio hace meses y creo que hay muchos edificios que no has visto, si te gusta el tema te recomiendo que empieces desde el thread numero I (esta es la segunda parte) Y veras como se levanto el Centro Financiero de San Isidro edificio por edificio hasta que no quedo espacio ni para poner una aguja :lol:


PeR.uP?

¿?

Creo que estas confundiendo el autor de algunos posts....


----------



## kaMetZa

PeR.uP said:


> PeR.uP?
> 
> ¿?
> 
> Creo que estas confundiendo el autor de algunos posts....


Uhm se refería a ti? o a mi?? jeje  Igual hay que ver todo el thread  han hecho un buen y graaaan trabajo!!


----------



## Sound.

CessTenn said:


>


EXCELENTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rafo18

Cesstem ¿cuanto te demosra en promedio para hacer una maravilla como esas ?


----------



## stonemax

hola que tal!!, bueno veo que a este thread lo deje abandonado hno:, sorry por mi ausencia; pero no se preocupen, que ahora tengo algunos modelos hechos y todos a fototextura, eso hace que se va a parecer mas real los modelos, asi que algunos de estos dias les pondre los modelos hechos, esta vez renove algunos de mis primeros modelos, ahi les pongo algunos modelos hechos, aun no los subi al 3d warehouse.





bueno ahi les dejo ps...
en fin bye.


----------



## Sound.

Se ven bastante realistas, me gusta ese detalle que le pones a tus 3ds. Espero que pronto puedas subirlas para que todos lo vean con el Google Earth.


----------



## ZYX

Buenos pero algunos tienen lineas que deben ocultar y no le agreguen transparencias a las ventanas, ya que no hay interior.


----------



## hcastgu

ya quue yo no se hacer este tipo de dibujos o como se llame....a ver si alguien se anima a hacer uno con las 3 torren mencionadas ultimamente en este foro (la del hotel libertador, hsbc e internacional) para ver como queda.


----------



## CessTenn

hcastgu said:


> ya quue yo no se hacer este tipo de dibujos o como se llame....a ver si alguien se anima a hacer uno con las 3 torren mencionadas ultimamente en este foro (la del hotel libertador, hsbc e internacional) para ver como queda.


Justo en estos momentos estoy trabajando en ello 
Lo de la Torre internacional ya fue, asi que mejor ni la construyo... Mañana tengo listos sin falta al HSBC y al Westin.


----------



## thewild2007

CessTenn said:


> Justo en estos momentos estoy trabajando en ello
> Lo de la Torre internacional ya fue, asi que mejor ni la construyo... Mañana tengo listos sin falta al HSBC y al Westin.


Perfecto CessTenn!, facil y te quedan tan chéveres como las otras que hiciste ... me muero de ganas por bajarlas en mi Google Earth.:banana:

Que pena por la Torre Internacional...


----------



## Dante_1901

Buenisimo el de la biblioteca de ingenierías de la UNSA ... ojala pronto puedan subirlas al GE


----------



## francis2064

*hsbc y westin*

sorry cesar se que querias hacer el hsbc pero no me pude aguantar!!, con respecto al westin el que veo que has hecho me parece mas chevere aunque pienso que esta un poco chato pero no lo puedo encontrar para bajarlo asi que tuve que actualizar el mio, en la foto tambien sale el proyecto centro financiero


----------



## CessTenn

Te salio muy bien 
Al Westin le estoy dando una estirada, y el HSBC lo tengo construido en un 90%... Cuando los termine, los voy a subir a Google Earth y los muestro por aqui tambien, no hay problema Francis!
...Sabia que en cualquier momento tu o alguien por ahi se me iba a adelantar :bash:
:lol:


----------



## Sound.

Asuuu todos se ven hechos unos enanos en comparación de estos nuevos edificios! Ya quiero verlo en el Google Earth! Buen trabajo Francis!

Pero estos nuevos edificios están en la verdadera proporción?


----------



## gonzalo12345

una pregunta, esas torres gemelas son un projecto o solo son imaginarios?


----------



## stonemax

buenos trabajos francis y cesar, tambien es buena la competencia :lol: :lol:,
comparto la idea con los demas, esos 2 edificios son tremendos en comparacion con los demas, pero asi seran estos 2 si llegan a construirlo.
muy bueno!!.


----------



## pedro1011

Excelentes dibujos. Sin embargo, me parece que las aperturas laterales del Westin son un poco menos pronunciadas.


----------



## skyperu34

De verdad que tal chambaza hacer todos estos dibujos y que bien se ven todos !!! Se pasaron gente ! Los felicito !


----------



## hcastgu

que buen trabajo...te felicito por la chamba...una pregunta ese proyecto llamado centro financiero alguien tiene mas datos sobre ello....es un hecho su construccion, o aun esta en veremos??


----------



## francis2064

SoundMaster said:


> Asuuu todos se ven hechos unos enanos en comparación de estos nuevos edificios! Ya quiero verlo en el Google Earth! Buen trabajo Francis!
> 
> Pero estos nuevos edificios están en la verdadera proporción?


no te podria decir si estan en la verdadera proporcion ya que mis medidas son simples calculos, al westin le he dado 36 pisos y al hsbc 40 y por cada piso le doy 11 pies


----------



## francis2064

gonzalo12345 said:


> una pregunta, esas torres gemelas son un projecto o solo son imaginarios?


es un proyecto creo que se llama centro financiero


----------



## Sound.

francis2064 said:


> no te podria decir si estan en la verdadera proporcion ya que mis medidas son simples calculos, al westin le he dado 36 pisos y al hsbc 40 y por cada piso le doy 11 pies


entonces si debe estar a una escala aproximada


----------



## juanramirezp

hola a todos... tengo una inquietud... una vez vi en youtube... que un pata exportaba de google earth a autocad... la verdad no se si habran hablado de esto aqui... pero como que da pereza leerse todo... podrian ayudarme con lo de la exportacion?


----------



## alibiza_1014

Que puedo decir?, si se llegan a realizar todos esos proyectos de edificios más altos que la norma de hace años en Lima, que practicamente no hay más q un solo edificio en toda la ciudad de más de treinta pisos. El centro financiero de Lima, se veriá simplemente espectacular y no tendría nada que envidiarle a ninguna otra gran metropoli Latinoamericana.


----------



## tacall

El hsbc te ha salido igual al del thread ya no tendrian q hacer otro thread ya tiene 1000 mensajes


----------



## skyperu34

Sigan posteando muchachos. Lo que se hará es ir editando posts antiguos de las primeras páginas que solo quedaron en texto, para liberar espacio y solo dejar las imagenes para deleite suyo...


----------



## SOL&CIELOAZUL

bueno yo hice hace mucho tiempo algunos edificios imaginarios por eso no los subi al google earht...cuando empece a usar el programa me volvi algo adicto por su facil manejo no como otros ..bueno estas dos fotos primero



















ESPERO QUE LES GUSTE...:lol::lol:tambien hice un estadio lo muy ha postear muy pronto...facil empieso con edificios reales jajaa:banana::banana:


----------



## CessTenn

skyperu34 said:


> Sigan posteando muchachos. Lo que se hará es ir editando posts antiguos de las primeras páginas que solo quedaron en texto, para liberar espacio y solo dejar las imagenes para deleite suyo...



Buenisima idea, asi reducimos un poco las paginas de este thread.



SOL&CIELOAZUL said:


> ESPERO QUE LES GUSTE...:lol::lol:tambien hice un estadio lo muy ha postear muy pronto...facil empieso con edificios reales jajaa:banana::banana:



Muy chevere todo, por ahi vi al Chocavento... Te invito a construir edificios ya existentes y asi sumarle mas edificios al Peru en Google Earth, tenemos cerca de 330 (que valgan la pena lol) ... y solamente en Lima hemos puesto 240 edificios, nadie nos gana en Latinoamerica :banana:


----------



## skyperu34

Buenos intentos estimado... Me gsutan algunos diseños ahi, sigue mostrándonos mas...


----------



## gonzalo12345

SOL&CIELOAZUL said:


> bueno yo hice hace mucho tiempo algunos edificios imaginarios por eso no los subi al google earht...cuando empece a usar el programa me volvi algo adicto por su facil manejo no como otros ..bueno estas dos fotos primero
> ESPERO QUE LES GUSTE...:lol::lol:tambien hice un estadio lo muy ha postear muy pronto...facil empieso con edificios reales jajaa:banana::banana:


podemos empezar un thread del edificios imaginarios, hice uno hace un tiempo, pero nadie le daba bola :down: pero ahora que hay alguien como tu con nuevos edificios imaginarios, podria funcionar, asi no llenamos este thread que esta full.


----------



## LuisColán

Interesantes propuestas !


----------



## SOL&CIELOAZUL

gonzalo12345 said:


> podemos empezar un thread del edificios imaginarios, hice uno hace un tiempo, pero nadie le daba bola :down: pero ahora que hay alguien como tu con nuevos edificios imaginarios, podria funcionar, asi no llenamos este thread que esta full.


jajaj claro seria bueno siempre y cuando estos edificios imaginarios no se escapen de la realidad :banana::banana:


----------



## stonemax

este modelo parece imaginario pero no lo es


----------



## stonemax

aca les traigo mis 12 modelos hechos a fototextura, 3 edificios en la av. wilson, edificio rimac, angloperuano, dirincri, sunat, museo de: arte italiano, militar, de arte, pabellon morisco, y una "cabaña" en el parque de lima.
espero que les guste


----------



## stonemax

ahh, de paso cogieron 1 modelo mio, y lo "corrigieron" para que ocupen menos espacio -.-!! :nuts:


----------



## kaMetZa

Oh! Hace tiempo no entraba por acá! Qué chévere que sigan trabajando en esto muchachos! 

Stone! Te quedó chvr el edificio Rimac!!!


----------



## skyperu34

Buen trabajo muchachos, ya pronto tendremos una Lima en 3D hasta casa por casa a este ritmo...


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ JAJAJAJA Mi casa primi porfa xD!


----------



## VAREKAY

*lo que no puedo poner en google earth...*

es buenizimo hacer modelos de 3D para colgarlos en google earth, me paso tiempo observandolos cada nuevo que crean, lastima que no se pueda colgar modelos muy pesados, con más detalle...
aqui les mando unas imagenes del centro empresarial modelado en 3D antes de renderizar, me encanta este programa.
Aqui en Trujillo, proyectarq lo dicta desde hace tiempo. y me gusta que se haga cada vez más popular.


----------



## skyperu34

Que buen trabajo, veo que estas renderizando todo el entorno trujillano, muy chevere. Espero verlo renderizado no importa si no puedes colgarlo al earth. Felicitaciones !


----------



## gonzalo12345

Trujillo se ve de la pm :banana: creo que para bajarlo al google earth tienes que poner cada edificio porque google earth no deja files muy largos


----------



## CessTenn

Que mostro... Has construido hasta los postes, pistas y todo lo demas! 
Que programa usaste?
Seria bueno si los subieras a Google Earth, pero eso si, tendria que ser en grupos.
Muy buen trabajo VAREKAY, y gracias por contribuir con este thread!


----------



## Seth

¡El de Trujillo está bien paja!


----------



## francis2064

*capital center*


----------



## Luis_Olayag

wowww ke estupendos 3D


----------



## Costanero

Luis_Olayag said:


> wowww ke estupendos 3D


ya te calmaste ?


----------



## CessTenn

Hace 2 semanas empece a construir esto, finalmente anoche pude terminarlo.
-_*Puente Integración en la frontera Perú-Brasil*_


























Click aquí para abrir directamente en Google Earth.

Lo siguiente le pertenece a _kokicv_, yo ya lo habia construido hacia varios meses pero como no pude encontrar suficientes fotos, no construi la entrada principal al estadio. El modelador tuvo buenas intenciones, pero le falto hacer 'toggle terrain' antes de subir el estadio a la Galeria, a eso se debe que la mitad de la cancha este bajo el nivel del suelo.
-*Estadio Miguel Grau de Piura*


----------



## rjt87

buen trabajo jeremy jeje no sabia que te gustaba estas cosas jejeje xD!! te felicto, tampoco me imagine encontrarte aca jeje despues de años que nose q es d tu vida. bye cuidate


----------



## W!CKED

rjt87 said:


> buen trabajo jeremy jeje no sabia que te gustaba estas cosas jejeje xD!! te felicto, tampoco me imagine encontrarte aca jeje despues de años que nose q es d tu vida. bye cuidate


¿Nos conocemos? xD


----------



## Jhaircito

hola cofrades  
les comento que yo soy estudiante de arquitectura de la URP ... yo y mi profesor nos quedamos interesados en ser participes de esta contribucion a la Lima nostra y por q no al Peru.
me gustaria que alguien me de asesoria de como es el metodo de subirlo los 3d a google earth y llegar asi a completar todo nuestro Peru lindo 
mi correo es: [email protected] 
gracias de antemano...


----------



## CessTenn

Jhaircito said:


> hola cofrades
> les comento que yo soy estudiante de arquitectura de la URP ... yo y mi profesor nos quedamos interesados en ser participes de esta contribucion a la Lima nostra y por q no al Peru.
> *me gustaria que alguien me de asesoria de como es el metodo de subirlo los 3d a google earth y llegar asi a completar todo nuestro Peru lindo *mi correo es: [email protected]
> gracias de antemano...


En serio? Es demasiado trabajo, pero soñar no cuesta nada... Te agrego al msn


----------



## gonzalo12345

hoy estuve viendo america noticias por canal sur, y pasaron un mapa de google earth de lima sobre lo de las cumbres, y se veian los modelos de Cesar y Francis :banana:


----------



## CessTenn

-*Futuro Terminal Terrestre de Trujillo*
Este edifiico estuvo mas dificil de lo que me imagine, me gusto la maqueta asi que decidi construirlo asi no mas, fugaz! lol Agradecimiento al forista CENRIQ. A proposito, alguien tiene alguna idea del lugar exacto donde se piensa construir este terminal? Estas imagenes son screen shots de mi computadora, el modelo no esta disponible en la Galeria 3D por el simple que desconozco su ubicacion :nuts:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

que paja!! gj


----------



## roberto_vp

Asuu! Te está quedando muy bien!


----------



## skyperu34

Que chevere te quedó la maqueta estimado cess ! A ver si le pones el resto de sus detallitos: palmeras, piletas, areas verdes, etc...

Hey, recuerdas lo del mirador de alcor???

Ya puse fotos de la maqueta que ahora muestra sus 15 pisos, guíate de ella paera que termines el penthouse y lo subas a la red...

Me olvidaba, no esta saliendo el Húsares, porque...???

TE mando un caluroso y afectuoso abrazo, estamos en contacto !

saludos


----------



## lucho19

q lindo!!!


----------



## W!CKED

Ah muy bien, ya era hora de alimentar este thread, te está quedando bacán.


----------



## Auquicu

*Wicca - I Festival Claro - Parque de Lima*

Hola. Me presento brevemente, mi nombre es Jorge, soy abogado y mi hobbie es ser músico, aunque trato de entretenerme con cuanto programa exista para ser creativo, ya sea para hacer música, videos, o como en este caso, tomé y aprendí a usar el Sketchup para crear mi primer modelo 3D y que les presento.

Se trata del auditorio del Parque de Lima, pero con la escenografía creada para el 1er Festival Claro, y en él, a la banda WICCA que participó y quedó finalista en la categoría Rock & Pop. No soy parte de la banda, pero los he venido apoyando, y estoy produciendo y grabando su primer CD. Pueden ver el video del concierto en el Parque de Lima en esta dirección:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwgNv-qK0PU

Espero les guste, saludos.


----------



## tacall

^^ jejeje artoo no seras parte de su banda pero si de su produccion jejeje buena forma de promocionarse chvr el 3d...

CessTenn esta muy bueno tu proyecto... hace tiempo q no se sabia de tus 3d x aca


----------



## CessTenn

*Edificio Residencial "Mirador ALCOR"* 
Hecho en 3D por su servidor Cesar Vasquez 
Los primeros 13 primeros pisos estaban listos hacia mas de un mes, lo unico que me faltaba era saber con certeza el diseño del penthouse, a eso se debio la demora. Esta construido a la mayor exactitud posible, tanta foto y tanto seguimiento al thread no fueron en vano lol En cuanto a la altura (en SketchUp), es de 42.9 metros. Agradecimiento especial al forista SkySperu34, ya que sin su ayuda no hubiera podido hacer practicamente nada.

- *Wireframe*









- *Hidden Line*









- *Shaded*









- *Monochrome*









- *Con líneas*









- *Sin líneas y con sombra*, listo para subirlo a Google Earth









- *Visto en Google Earth*, con el Estadio Mansiche y el Coliseo Chimú de fondo









- *Otros ángulos*


















- *El Penthouse* ... fue lo mas dificil



























*CLICK AQUI* para descargar directamente a Google Earth. Hagan click en 'aceptar' o 'guardar' cuando aparece la ventana. No se asusten, no es virus lol

*CLICK AQUI* para verlo en la pagina de la Galeria 3D Google.

*SkyPeru34:*
La unica duda que tengo es el nombre oficial del edificio, en esta imagen dice Edificio Residencial Valderrama 491, no sera que va a llevar el nombre de la calle donde queda? A ver si me das una explicada 
En cuanto al Husares... Sí aparece en Google Earth, pero siempre y cuando tengas instalado el link del que se habla en la primera pagina del thread. Aun no ha sido "aprobado" por el Google Team para aparecer automaticamente en Google Earth, pero por lo que puedo entender en mi cuenta de usuario, sí va a ser aprobado, no mas que no me especifica fecha alguna.

****Los foristas que deseen tener edificios 3D en sus ciudades, se los puedo construir buenamente . Lo que se necesita es fotos de todos los angulos del edificio donde se puedan apreciar muy bien todos sus detalles y estructuras, ademas de un plano indicando el perimetro y/o ubicacion exacta del edificio, como por ejemplo:









*Foristas de Huancayo:* Ya que han entrado con fuerza al foro, les invito a participar de este thread y mejor aun a colaborar con este proyecto de edificios peruanos en 3D mandando fotos de edificios de su ciudad ya que hasta el momento no se ha colocado ningun edificio 3D para Google Earth en Huancayo... No seria mala idea empezar, no creen? 

*Auquico, gracias por participar en el thread


----------



## Chocaviento

Excelente trabajo Cess  felicitaciones


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Muy buenos trabajos!!!


----------



## W!CKED

Que bacán el Mirador.


----------



## tacall

muy buen trabajo cesar!!!! t salio = al render...


----------



## skyperu34

CessTenn said:


> *Edificio Residencial "Mirador ALCOR"*
> Hecho en 3D por su servidor Cesar Vasquez
> Los primeros 13 primeros pisos estaban listos hacia mas de un mes, lo unico que me faltaba era saber con certeza el diseño del penthouse, a eso se debio la demora. Esta construido a la mayor exactitud posible, tanta foto y tanto seguimiento al thread no fueron en vano lol En cuanto a la altura (en SketchUp), es de 42.9 metros. Agradecimiento especial al forista SkySperu34, ya que sin su ayuda no hubiera podido hacer practicamente nada.
> 
> - *Wireframe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *Hidden Line*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *Shaded*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *Monochrome*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *Con líneas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *Sin líneas y con sombra*, listo para subirlo a Google Earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *Visto en Google Earth*, con el Estadio Mansiche y el Coliseo Chimú de fondo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *Otros ángulos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *El Penthouse* ... fue lo mas dificil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CLICK AQUI* para descargar directamente a Google Earth. Hagan click en 'aceptar' o 'guardar' cuando aparece la ventana. No se asusten, no es virus lol
> 
> *CLICK AQUI* para verlo en la pagina de la Galeria 3D Google.
> 
> *SkyPeru34:*
> La unica duda que tengo es el nombre oficial del edificio, en esta imagen dice Edificio Residencial Valderrama 491, no sera que va a llevar el nombre de la calle donde queda? A ver si me das una explicada
> En cuanto al Husares... Sí aparece en Google Earth, pero siempre y cuando tengas instalado el link del que se habla en la primera pagina del thread. Aun no ha sido "aprobado" por el Google Team para aparecer automaticamente en Google Earth, pero por lo que puedo entender en mi cuenta de usuario, sí va a ser aprobado, no mas que no me especifica fecha alguna.
> 
> ****Los foristas que deseen tener edificios 3D en sus ciudades, se los puedo construir buenamente . Lo que se necesita es fotos de todos los angulos del edificio donde se puedan apreciar muy bien todos sus detalles y estructuras, ademas de un plano indicando el perimetro y/o ubicacion exacta del edificio, como por ejemplo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Foristas de Huancayo:* Ya que han entrado con fuerza al foro, les invito a participar de este thread y mejor aun a colaborar con este proyecto de edificios peruanos en 3D mandando fotos de edificios de su ciudad ya que hasta el momento no se ha colocado ningun edificio 3D para Google Earth en Huancayo... No seria mala idea empezar, no creen?
> 
> *Auquico, gracias por participar en el thread




EXCELENTE !!!! FELICIDADES !!!!!!!!!

Hay un par de detalles que no salieron igual, pero es tan mínimo que solo me quedo con los elogios para ti !

Su nombre oficial es Residencial Valderrama 491, aunque por algun tiempo se denominó Mirador de Alcor, pero igual ya aqui lo conocemos por ambos nombres, podrias señalar ambos nombres en el google earth en todoc aso...

Un cordial saludo !


----------



## roberto_vp

Te quedó excelente!!


----------



## stonemax

muy bien detallado tu modelo cesar, felicitaciones .
tanto tiempo que no hacia modelos, ahora me anime hacer algunos, espero que le gusten, en total 8 modelos:
aca estos 2 edificios frente al larcomar, y hotel marriot con la torre telmex, todos hechos a textura:


----------



## stonemax

estos 4 edificios frente a la bajada balta:





y de bonus la famosa torre de essalud nunca terminado y ahora en 3d :lol: con textura:





^^ igualito, no?

a me faltaba que a trujillo le faltan 3 modelos para que tenga su respectiva coleccion en las ciudades 3d de sudamerica e invitamos a los amigos foristas trujillanos que se animen hacer sus modelos en 3d; y tambien a los demas foristas en general.
bye.


----------



## CessTenn

Buenisimo! Seria genial si se llenara el acantilado de edificios 3D, imagina como se veria? 
Jaja la Torre Trecca en 3D :lol:
** Lima actualmente tiene 316 edificios kay:


----------



## Victor23peru

no sabia qe pudieran hacer eso descagare esta cosa


----------



## tacall

q chvrs los edificios 3d buen aporte haber si se hacen mas... un chiste la Torre Trecca....


----------



## Malibú@..

esa torre me ahce llorar


----------



## bruknot

CessTenn said:


> El Lima Cargo City no lo hice yo, sino un usuario de la galeria 3D que se hace llamar 'bruknot'. Por lo veo que se baso en los renders que han publicado sobre este lugar. Quizas alezx_nj te pueda explicar mejor sobre este edificio


heyy jeje holas a todos soy nuevo por aca, bueno si vi que postearon imagenes de modelo que puse en google earth, bueno y si me base algo en los renders pero mas que todo lo hice con los planos que tenia en cad. Fue pa una chamba que me pidieron hacer cuando recien comenzaron obra, eso habra sido mediados del 2007, que bueno les haya gustado.
Tengo por ahi mas modelo colgados, que fueron hechos xq me los pidieron los de mgrocsa que son dueños de toas esas empresas.

Ire colgando luego mas modelos pero ya por hobbie, se me habia ocurrido levantar parte de pisco no se si alguno se anime, claro cmo era antes.


----------



## bruknot

ahh y de veras tengo otras chambas con sketchup que aun no cuelgo pero ahi si interveni en el diseño, son remodelaciones de KFC Y PH hay una que ya estan construyendo las otras las iran levantando de a pocos.
Aqui les mando algunas imagenes

































































bueno ire colgando mas imagenes luego, el interior es de ph de benavides en surco, y los exteriores el de adelante es kfc d benavides y el de atras ph.
Las imagenes estan algo desactualizadas, xq no je sakado mas imagenes del sketchup, luego lo hare y colgare mas


----------



## cesarpoooool

Wow! esta esta muy bravo! ! ! Que buen Thread , mas tarde les mando una foto de los edificios principales de Huancayo, Felicitaciones me gusta!


----------



## tacall

bruknot said:


> ahh y de veras tengo otras chambas con sketchup que aun no cuelgo pero ahi si interveni en el diseño, son remodelaciones de KFC Y PH hay una que ya estan construyendo las otras las iran levantando de a pocos.
> Aqui les mando algunas imagenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bueno ire colgando mas imagenes luego, el interior es de ph de benavides en surco, y los exteriores el de adelante es kfc d benavides y el de atras ph.
> Las imagenes estan algo desactualizadas, xq no je sakado mas imagenes del sketchup, luego lo hare y colgare mas


no se ven =(


----------



## xever_7

Chéveres todos los modelos.


----------



## mangolight

ASu cesar!!, tio te contrato !!!, te puedes ganar la vida haciendo eso tio!!!


----------



## CessTenn

^^ Jajajajajajaja Nos vemos en Rio entonces :cheers:
Bruknot: bienvenido, pero no se ven tus fotos...


----------



## aquicusco

Uno de los mejores Threads sin duda alguna,es una pena que lo descubri hace poco tiempo,pero contribuire con hacer que las ciudades peruanas tengan mas modelos 3d. Lima esta super! tiene muchisimos modelos.salu2^^


----------



## CessTenn

Aquicusco!! Tu has hecho estos modelos? Acaban de ser subidos por un tal 'aquicusco' jaja Estan buenos, no mas les falta una pequeña retocada y colocarlos bien sobre el terreno. Si eres tu, podrias mostrarlos aqui en el thread please?


----------



## aquicusco

hola, si asi es pero sabes que sucede en un terreno totalmente plano en la realidad hay pequeñas inclinaciones en el Google Earth y viceversa. pero ya subi todos los modelos que hice.


----------



## aquicusco

*Modelos 3d cusqueños*

Hola a todos hace poco descargue el Google SketchUp,su uso es super facil y alguien que no se anima aun que se anime pq es muy sencillo,hice algunos modelos pero no sabia como subirlos pero luego me informe y gracias a este Thread me entere muchas cosas muy interesantes,me parece muy bueno este tema y ojala mas ciudades de sumen a que aparezcan sus modelos 3d en el Google Earth,a continuacion muestro 10 de los 17 modelos que hice y subi para mi ciudad,acepto criticas pero ojo que recien empiezo jajajaja salu2!!


----------



## skyperu34

Muy creativa la forma de mostrar edificios en Cusco. Buen trabajo !


----------



## aquicusco

Gracias! ^^


----------



## tacall

muy buena la iniciativa!!! estaria alucinante q hagan un modelo 3d de mapi


----------



## CessTenn

tacall said:


> muy buena la iniciativa!!! estaria alucinante q hagan un modelo 3d de mapi


Machu Picchu ya se ha hecho anteriormente (por usuarios extranjeros), pero para serte sincero los resultados no han sido tan buenos, la geografia del verdadero Machu Picchu es compleja, su ubicacion estrategica ademas de andenes impide construir un Machu Picchu 'computarizado' de buena calidad.
Si fuera plano como un parque, la cosa sera diferente.

*Aquicusco*:
Buen aporte, y me sorprende la cantidad de edificios que has subido en tan poco tiempo, ya tienes 25 y todos en Cusco, sabes lo que deberias hacer? Crear una coleccion de edificios cusqueños en la Galeria, para de esa manera la incluyan en la coleccion Sudamerica, las unicas ciudades peruanas que figuran ahi son Lima y Arequipa, desde hace tiempo queremos que incluyan a Trujillo alli pero el problema es que la ciudad debe tener como minimo 12 edificios en 3D.


----------



## stonemax

muy buenos modelos aquicusco, tus modelos estan bien detallados, muy buena la iniciativa, y son 25 modelos como dice cesar, debes crear la coleccion de los modelos de "cusco", y colocar tus modelos y los demas que estan por ahi como el aeropuerto y el estadio garcilazo;
hace tiempo quize hacer modelos para cusco pero resultaron ser muy complejas para mi, como el coricancha y la catedral y estan 50% hechos hace tiempo; en ese tiempo no usaba fototextura, ahora tal vez pueda terminarlo .


----------



## rasogu

skyperu34 said:


> !


Gracias SkyPeru por tu ofrecimiento Voy a tratar de tomar las fotos de todos los angulos de los edificios de huancayo pero te advierto que jale la clase de perspectiva en dibujo y pintura en el colegio jeje. como hago para hacertelas llegar, las cuelgo aca, por Pm o por correo.


----------



## aquicusco

CessTenn said:


> Machu Picchu ya se ha hecho anteriormente (por usuarios extranjeros), pero para serte sincero los resultados no han sido tan buenos, la geografia del verdadero Machu Picchu es compleja, su ubicacion estrategica ademas de andenes impide construir un Machu Picchu 'computarizado' de buena calidad.
> Si fuera plano como un parque, la cosa sera diferente.
> 
> *Aquicusco*:
> Buen aporte, y me sorprende la cantidad de edificios que has subido en tan poco tiempo, ya tienes 25 y todos en Cusco, sabes lo que deberias hacer? Crear una coleccion de edificios cusqueños en la Galeria, para de esa manera la incluyan en la coleccion Sudamerica, las unicas ciudades peruanas que figuran ahi son Lima y Arequipa, desde hace tiempo queremos que incluyan a Trujillo alli pero el problema es que la ciudad debe tener como minimo 12 edificios en 3D.


Hola si gracias estuve haciendolos y los tenia alli para subirlos de una sola todos,ahora mismo voy a crear una coleccion,gracias por tu consejo.salu2 ^^


----------



## aquicusco

stonemax said:


> muy buenos modelos aquicusco, tus modelos estan bien detallados, muy buena la iniciativa, y son 25 modelos como dice cesar, debes crear la coleccion de los modelos de "cusco", y colocar tus modelos y los demas que estan por ahi como el aeropuerto y el estadio garcilazo;
> hace tiempo quize hacer modelos para cusco pero resultaron ser muy complejas para mi, como el coricancha y la catedral y estan 50% hechos hace tiempo; en ese tiempo no usaba fototextura, ahora tal vez pueda terminarlo .


Hola gracias,de veras que me motivan sus palabras ya estoy preparando mas modelos para subirlos,espero que los hermanos de Trujillo,Chiclayo y otras ciudades importantes no se queden atras y tengan tambien sus colecciones.
Si el qoricancha es super complejo pq el relieve es muy accidentado y su geometria tmb,la catedral tiene muchos detalles y no solo es eso porque a ambos costados hay pequeñas capillas cada una con su "peculiaridad",espero que lo termines cuando puedas porque ya hace falta la catedral de Cusco,salu2 ^^


----------



## CessTenn

aquicusco said:


> Hola si gracias estuve haciendolos y los tenia alli para subirlos de una sola todos,ahora mismo voy a crear una coleccion,gracias por tu consejo.salu2 ^^


Ya vi la coleccion, deberias tambien agregar el estadio de Cienciano que hizo stonemax (lo puedes agregar de la misma manera que agregaste tus propios modelos) Una vez que haces esto, creo que ya seria hora de que le mandes un email a Google para incluyan a Cusco en la coleccion Sudamerica, el email tiene que estar en ingles y con el link a la coleccion, si necesitas ayuda pasame la voz.
*Espero ver mas de Cusco en 3D.


----------



## stonemax

acabo de ver la coleccion de cusco, en buenahora que lo crearas aquicusco, ojala que google lo incluya en la coleccion de ciudades de sudamerica, no te olvides de agregar los demas modelos que faltan .

pd: seria bueno que los amigos foristas le pongan sus 5 estrellas a la coleccion de lima (3d warehouse), porque esta un poco desvalorada hno:.
preparense que uno de estos dias subo algunos modelos, uno de ellos es el mejor modelo que hize hasta ahora y que posteare futuramente.
bye!


----------



## stonemax

*2 modelos mas*

hice 2 modelos mas y rankeen con 5 estrellitas la coleccion de lima .
el pentagonito por fin en 3D:
aqui use la opcion photomatch de sketchup para calcular la altura aproximada:


----------



## stonemax

*Estadio Nacional 3d mejorado*

me anime a hacerlo y mejorarlo aun mas. hecho a textura, sus 5 estrellas por favor .


----------



## stonemax

mas imagenes







el panel electronico


hasta los focos del techo =)


:cheers:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Excelente trabajo!!!!!!


----------



## W!CKED

Se ve tan real. Buen trabajo!


----------



## aquicusco

CessTenn said:


> Ya vi la coleccion, deberias tambien agregar el estadio de Cienciano que hizo stonemax (lo puedes agregar de la misma manera que agregaste tus propios modelos) Una vez que haces esto, creo que ya seria hora de que le mandes un email a Google para incluyan a Cusco en la coleccion Sudamerica, el email tiene que estar en ingles y con el link a la coleccion, si necesitas ayuda pasame la voz.
> *Espero ver mas de Cusco en 3D.


ok ya agregue el estadio (gracias Stonemax),estoy por enviar ese mail,ojala se incluya la coleccion en Sudamerica,gracias Cesstenn si necesito ayuda te paso la voz. ^^


----------



## aquicusco

Estan buenasos esos 2 modelos,el pentagonito se ve muy real y el estadio ni que decir,parecen fotos aereas esas imagenes,muy buen trabajo Stonemax,felicitaciones!!^^


----------



## tacall

q buen trabajo el del estadio :cheers:


----------



## brian_cusco13

aquicusco said:


> Hola a todos hace poco descargue el Google SketchUp,su uso es super facil y alguien que no se anima aun que se anime pq es muy sencillo,hice algunos modelos pero no sabia como subirlos pero luego me informe y gracias a este Thread me entere muchas cosas muy interesantes,me parece muy bueno este tema y ojala mas ciudades de sumen a que aparezcan sus modelos 3d en el Google Earth,a continuacion muestro 10 de los 17 modelos que hice y subi para mi ciudad,acepto criticas pero ojo que recien empiezo jajajaja salu2!!


me gustan los modelos cusqueños!!!!!!!


----------



## skyperu34

Que excelente te quedó el estadio nacional ! Felicidades ! Sigue haciendo mas 3Ds !!!


----------



## W!CKED

Los modelos cusqueños se ven muy bien!


----------



## aquicusco

Nada no me responden los tipos del Google,es que les mande en inglés y creo que ahora trabajan personas españolas o argentinas,jajaja pucha eso nomas faltaba,tendre que esperar.:lol:


----------



## metalquijano

MUY BUENAS LAS IMAGENES EN 3D SALUDOS SOY NUEVO EN ESTE FORO.


----------



## francis2064

*torre k*


----------



## koko cusco

aquicusco said:


> Hola a todos hace poco descargue el Google SketchUp,su uso es super facil y alguien que no se anima aun que se anime pq es muy sencillo,hice algunos modelos pero no sabia como subirlos pero luego me informe y gracias a este Thread me entere muchas cosas muy interesantes,me parece muy bueno este tema y ojala mas ciudades de sumen a que aparezcan sus modelos 3d en el Google Earth,a continuacion muestro 10 de los 17 modelos que hice y subi para mi ciudad,acepto criticas pero ojo que recien empiezo jajajaja salu2!!



HEY HERMANO EXCELENTE TRABAJO ME SACO EL SOMBRERO ME GUSTARIA SABER MAS DE ESTO Y QUIZA HACER UNOS DE LA UAC SERIA BRABAZOOO UNA PREGUNTA ES MUY DIFICIL HACERLOS


----------



## CessTenn

Francis, esta chevere el edificio... Una pregunta: Me parece o le han movido el suelo a Lima? Tu sabes a que me refiero :nuts:
koko: es super facil!


----------



## koko cusco

*HEY SALUDOS MAESTROS*

QUE CHEVERE VER ESTE THREAD HACE ALGUN TIEMPO ERA FANATICO DE GOOGLE EARTH Y SEGUI SU TRABAJO DURANTE TIEMPO SIN SABER DE USTEDES FANTASTICO QUE TRABAJASO EL DE FRANCIS, EL DE STONEMAX Y EL DE LOS DEMAS FANTASTICO MIS FELICITACIONES FANTASTICOOO NUNCA PENSE CONOCER QUIENES ERAN LOS DISEÑADORES 3D FABULOSO QUE GUSTO

MUCHOS SALUDOS Y SIGAN ADELANTE FELICITACIONES


----------



## tacall

francis2064 said:


>


q rapido!:cheers:


----------



## francis2064

*futuro sky line de san isidro*

en las imagenes apreciamos muchos de los proyectos que hay para esta zona de la ciudad, muchos de ellos en construccion y otros ya terminados, en las imagenes veremos al centro empresarial de 4 torres, tengo que hacer el nuevo render que es solo de 2 torres


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenas fotos, esperemos un gran skyline de san isidro, y si es posible con mas tamaño , sería muy bueno!!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Excelente trabajo!


----------



## Lima2020

q bien esta esto, pero me parece que el edificio del Continental lo deberían de remodelar ya, en que quedo eso de cambiar su color lucuma donofrio? y esas torres junto al Westin y que fue tmb del HSBC?


----------



## J Block

El proyecto Plaza República ahora contempla dos torres anchas y ya no cuatro.


----------



## francis2064

J Block said:


> El proyecto Plaza República ahora contempla dos torres anchas y ya no cuatro.


si, las voy a reemplazar muy pronto, lo que tambien tengo que hacer es la remodelacion del edificio de la reniec! alguien tiene sugerencias de que edificios me estan faltando en esa zona????


----------



## stonemax

francis2064 said:


> si, las voy a reemplazar muy pronto, lo que tambien tengo que hacer es la remodelacion del edificio de la reniec! alguien tiene sugerencias de que edificios me estan faltando en esa zona????


hmmm creo por ahi te falta el edificio del ministerio del interior.

y muy buenos modelos francis. felicitaciones

yo tambien hize modelos, en otro momento lo subire.


----------



## skyperu34

Todo se ve muy chevere y ya regularmente denso.


----------



## aquicusco

Si esta muy bueno,esta alcanzando una densidad considerable,buen trabajo muchachos,sigan asi...les comento que Cusco ya esta considerada en la coleccion de ciudades latinoamericanas y tengo como 12 modelos mas,espero subirlos pronto,saludos!


----------



## tacall

bn alli!


----------



## aquicusco

Este es el local de la piscina del parque zonal metropolitano que voy en un 90%:









Y este el coliseo cerrado que ando como en un 75%:









saludos a todos y espero ver mas trabajos suyos.:cheers:


----------



## koko cusco

aquicusco said:


> Este es el local de la piscina del parque zonal metropolitano que voy en un 90%:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y este el coliseo cerrado que ando como en un 75%:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saludos a todos y espero ver mas trabajos suyos.:cheers:



Hey que bueno trabajo amigazo te felicito se ven muy reales creo que desde la proxima semana empezare con el sketched up haber como me va pero creo que necesitare lecciones je je


----------



## CessTenn

Que bien! Se ven tan reales, me gusta todo el detalle que les has dado.


----------



## 100%imperial

muy chvre tu trabajo aquicusco, realmente al detalle, yo tengo el sketch up en mi pc pero no se usarlo por mas q sea facil, me quede noma en otro programa cad.

una pregunta y discuplen mi ignorancia  por q no se ven los renders de cusco en el google earth?


----------



## tacall

muy buenos los 3d bien realisticos


----------



## aquicusco

Hey,gracias por sus comentarios a todos...100% imperial a mi me pasa lo mismo,pero cuando quiero verlos los cargo desde la galeria de sketchup.:cheers:


----------



## stonemax

*Distrito de Quilcas en 3D*

este pueblo esta ubicado al noroeste de huancayo como veran en el mapa



hize la plaza de armas y alrededores de este pequeño pueblo en 3d, hecho a fototextura por mi


----------



## stonemax

*mas imagenes de la plaza de armas de quilcas en 3d*

mas imagenes para que puedan apreciarlo mejor 









pd: el sketchup es facil de usar, se pueden encontrar muchas tutoriales en la web.
saludos.


----------



## skyperu34

Quilcas ! Esta chevere el 3D. Donde es Quilcas? Está en Junín o Pasco? En que provincia?


----------



## stonemax

skyperu34 said:


> Quilcas ! Esta chevere el 3D. Donde es Quilcas? Está en Junín o Pasco? En que provincia?


Skyperu34, Quilcas es un distrito que pertenece a la provincia de huancayo ( esta a 1 hora de alli masomenos), logicamente pertenece a Junin, como puedes ver en la primera imagen, te daras cuenta de la distancia entre los 2.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Buen trabajo(estas)stone!!


----------



## CessTenn

Stonemax, excelente! Vi tu trabajo en SketchUp y quede asombrado con tanto detallamiento de la plaza de armas o parque principal.


----------



## aquicusco

Que chevere,me gusta que hayas modelado todo el terreno y las casas de alrededor,debio ser un trabajo arduo darle a cada casa la textura necesaria,muy bonito.:cheers:
P.D. la iglesia se ve muy real.


----------



## skyperu34

Gracias Stone por la respuesta. Nuevamente, felicitaciones por tan buen trabajo.


----------



## tacall

bien alli.. muy buen trabajo 

haber si alguien se anima a hacer la de aqp o cusco XD


----------



## David_dlc

*Una duda*



francis2064 said:


> en las imagenes apreciamos muchos de los proyectos que hay para esta zona de la ciudad, muchos de ellos en construccion y otros ya terminados, en las imagenes veremos al centro empresarial de 4 torres, tengo que hacer el nuevo render que es solo de 2 torres


Cuáles son esos dos conjuntos de edificios: Los dos más altos que terminan en punta de color negro; y ese par de edificios que está al lado del Scotiabank y atras del edificio Banco Nuevo Mundo de color celeste con gris???

Son solo especulaciones o algo más???


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Los dos que terminan en punta y son de color negro ya no van. De lo otro, no sabria decirte.


----------



## ZandoKan

wow... me he chequeado las 57 paginas...
demasiado alucinante como se va armando lima de a pocos =D

voy a descargarme el programa... haber si logro hacer algo por alli 
brabazos sus trabajos cess, francis, stone, arquicusco... inspiran


----------



## dannyhighrise

David_dlc said:


> Cuáles son esos dos conjuntos de edificios: Los dos más altos que terminan en punta de color negro; y ese par de edificios que está al lado del Scotiabank y atras del edificio Banco Nuevo Mundo de color celeste con gris???
> 
> Son solo especulaciones o algo más???


Deberían sacar esos dos edificios en punta que ocupan la mansión Brescia y un estacionamiento ya que ese proyecto fue sólo una especulación de hace mucho tiempo. El HSBC podría construir ahora su edificio ahí, por tanto ya saquen su logotipo de la Torre Javier Prado y achiquenla por favor, con 32 pisos no va a ser tan alta, y agranden ese edificio Capital (parece un pitufo :colgate

Y hasta ahora me pregunto de dónde sacaron renders de lo del proyecto detrás del ex-Banco Nuevo Mundo (creo que ni siquiera tiene nombre).


----------



## aquicusco

*coliseo Casa de la Juventud en Wanchaq (acabado):*


----------



## koko cusco

aquicusco said:


>


exelente trabajo que detalle!!! te has vuelto un experto te quedo 100% identico felicitasiones...

te pongo un 100 sobre 100 de nota ja ja

saludos


----------



## CessTenn

Se ve bien detallado, y manejas bien las texturas... Subelo a google earth que quiero verlo a fondo


----------



## stonemax

excelente el modelo del faro en 3d.
yo para ver todos los modelos en 3d, primero me bajo una aplicacion en la pagina de 3d warehouse, lo abro, y en el mismo google earth comenzara a aparecer iconos en forma de casita.


----------



## CessTenn

Felicitaciones brother, te salio muy bien el faro... Usualmente es dificil trabajar con estructuras cilindricas kay:


----------



## tacall

Auquicu said:


> Luego de mucho tiempo decidí hacer mi segundo modelo. Soy Auquicu (no confundir con Aquicusco), y el primero que hice fue el auditorio del Parque de Lima.
> 
> Espero les guste.
> 
> Faro de Miraflores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset desde el Faro de Miraflores.


Exlente el 3d.. te ha salido muy real


----------



## JOSE-AQP

Se ve muy bien el faro de Miraflores, mejor hubiera sido si también hubiesen hecho el Parque que rodea este faro.


----------



## ZandoKan

wow...
realmente te quedo chevre el trabajo del faro Arquicu
:eek2:


----------



## 100%imperial

chvre el faro... buen trabajo


----------



## aquicusco

CessTenn said:


> Felicitaciones brother, te salio muy bien el faro... Usualmente es dificil trabajar con estructuras cilindricas kay:


tienes mucha razon CessTenn...saludos^^


----------



## Inkandrew9

Felicitaciones Auquicu, tu trabajo con el Faro de Miraflores se ven muuuy bien.


----------



## stonemax

practicando un poco con el flash logre animar mi modelo 3d del estadio nacional


----------



## CessTenn

Te has vuelto un trome... como hiciste eso?


----------



## francis2064

stonemax said:


> practicando un poco con el flash logre animar mi modelo 3d del estadio nacional



wow buenisimo!!


----------



## ZandoKan

stonemax said:


> practicando un poco con el flash logre animar mi modelo 3d del estadio nacional


wow... de veras que esta chevere man


----------



## skyperu34

Wow, Esto es ya 3D de última tecnología !!! Que chevere, te felicito, hazte mas de esos...


----------



## 100%imperial

esta loca la animacion... chvre


----------



## aquicusco

seria alucinante que aparezcan varios modelos a la vez....chévere stonemax.^^


----------



## rafo18

ZandoKan said:


> este es mi primer diseño jeje
> no se aceptan criticas



Uy! tio te falta calle :lol:

Esperemos que mejores la tecnica, bueno mejor no hablo porque yo no se ni michi pero ya aprendere.


----------



## ZandoKan

rafo18 said:


> Uy! tio te falta calle :lol:
> 
> Esperemos que mejores la tecnica, bueno mejor no hablo porque yo no se ni michi pero ya aprendere.


u.u
dije q no se esperaban criticas xD
ya hice 3 diseños mas que estan en google earth...pero tengo pereza de subirlo al post :nuts:
si quieren lo ven por ai en google


----------



## dannyhighrise

stonemax said:


> practicando un poco con el flash logre animar mi modelo 3d del estadio nacional


 Me encantó tu estadio nacional, eres un trome del 3D, y encima también te luces con los diagramas de SSP kay:


----------



## gonzalo12345

Encontre en 3d warehouse un modelo de la iglesia de la compania de Arequipa hecho por Luis Calatayud:

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=e8e6919d9ba5445f6b8418b9d472530b










Este modelo esta exlente, pero necesita unos retoques que el estoy dando, como aumentar textura, detalle de ventanas, piletas, etc, aqui les va un avance de lo que he estado haciendo:




























Tambien proximamente voy a tratar de arreglar el modelo de la catedral de Arequipa, poniendole mas texturas y detalle


----------



## tacall

gracias.. ta interesante el render tiene unos detalles muy definidos


----------



## Inkandrew9

Esa animaciòn en 3d del estadio nacional esta bien bakan. :colgate: Y pues la iglesia de la compañia y su texturado estan quedando bien.


----------



## JOSE-AQP

gonzalo12345 said:


> Encontre en 3d warehouse un modelo de la iglesia de la compania de Arequipa hecho por Luis Calatayud:
> 
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=e8e6919d9ba5445f6b8418b9d472530b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este modelo esta exlente, pero necesita unos retoques que el estoy dando, como aumentar textura, detalle de ventanas, piletas, etc, aqui les va un avance de lo que he estado haciendo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tambien proximamente voy a tratar de arreglar el modelo de la catedral de Arequipa, poniendole mas texturas y detalle


Muy buena animación de la Iglesia más bonita de Arequipa.kay:


----------



## skyperu34

Muy buen comienzo. Y debió ser complicado o al menos de tomar buen tiempo haciendo toda la distribución, arquerías y volúmen en general. Ya está hecha la base para darle mas acabados y aproximarlo a lo real. Te felicito, buen trabajo !


----------



## ZandoKan

xvr lo d la iglesia arequipeña 
se nota que es bastante trabajo


----------



## bruknot

*hey!*

que tal gente mande hace un tiempo algo sobre modelos que hice, que raro no hayan salido, acabo de colgar uno ultimo










weno ahi les mande otra imagen del pizza hut de benavides aun esta no lo construyen, tngo un blog x si kieren ver mas

www.equilibrioarquitectura.blogspot.com
ah y me olvidaba voten, ke no les cuesta nada thanx!!:lol:


----------



## 100%imperial

wow... q tal trabajazo... con unos retoques en las texturas se veria genial.


----------



## stonemax

interesante el modelo de la iglesia de la compania de arequipa, muy bien detallado.


----------



## ZandoKan

subi tres diseños en ventanilla:

METRO de Ventanilla



















El metro de ventanilla con Elektra...tmbn diseñado x mi



















Un a discoteca que esta cerrada, pero el diseño me parecio interesante: Punto de kiebre...tambien en ventanilla



















al menos la zona comercial de ventanilla se esta llenando de diseños 

salu2


----------



## roberto_vp

Qué el Metro tiene ahora patio de comidas??

No me acuerdo haberlo visto, más bien que en esa parte habían juegos y algunas mesas pero en el exterior. Sólo algunos stands de comida.


----------



## ZandoKan

roberto_vp said:


> Qué el Metro tiene ahora patio de comidas??
> 
> No me acuerdo haberlo visto, más bien que en esa parte habían juegos y algunas mesas pero en el exterior. Sólo algunos stands de comida.


la otra vez oi un comentario por la radio de ventanilla que estaba en proyecto construir el patio de comidas...weno...seria una especie de diseño avanzado xD

aun asi...queda un poco mejor


----------



## roberto_vp

^^ Ahh ya chévere!


----------



## dannyhighrise

Asu!! no sabía que ustedes se hacían 3D de tiendas comerciales y hasta de casitas  tremendo trabajo chicos, de verdad mis más sinceras felicitaciones kay:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Gonzalo te está quedando genial la Compañía de AQP, como dices con unas texturas quedará mejor....

espero con ansias verlo terminado kay:


----------



## Auquicu

Hola, nuevamente AUQUICU (no confundir con Aquicuscu).

Estoy haciendo un modelo nuevo que ha sido muy muy trabajoso, y tengo un problema, que he afrontado antes pero en este modelo perjudica más.

En este modelo hay gran cantidad de texturas del tipo "transparencias", es decir que dejan ver a través de ellos. 

Me he dado cuenta que al exportarlos al Google Earth, algunas texturas que están detrás de estas transparencias simplemente desaparecen. Mejor dicho, vistas a través de la transparencia hacen una especie de rayos X y dejan ver a través de todo el edificio.

Sin embargo, algunas otras texturas utilizadas, vistas a través de las transparencias, no desaparecen.










En la prueba superior pueden ver a lo que me refiero, al hacer dos sólidos con forma de "camas" detrás de un vidrio (transparencia). En GOOGLE EARTH, la textura tipo madera desaparece detrás de la transparencia en la cama de la derecha, pero no la otra. Lo raro es que al hacer esta prueba, cuando solo eran solo planos verticales (osea solo las cabeceras), ambas texturas no desaparecían detrás del vidrio. Ni bien le puse "el colchón" a las camas, cambió el comportamiento.

OJO, Las camas aparecen menos altas en Google Earth, ello por un problema de superficie (terrain) del Google Earth, pero ese no es el problema del cual me quejo.

Este error o comportamiento no se observa en SKetchup. Se puede controlar esto? Lo que quisiera es que las transparencias no afecten las texturas que están detrás de ellas.


----------



## Victor23peru

cooll lo ke hacen congratulations


----------



## Auquicu

Encontré un foro donde gente de Google explicaban que el comportamiento con las transparencias es un error de Google Earth, y que lo solucionarán en una futura versión.

Ni modo, haré lo posible para que no perjudique mucho el modelo en el que estoy trabajando.


----------



## Auquicu

*Restaurant La Rosa Náutica*

Hola, nuevamente Auquicu (no confundir con el buen modelista Aquicusco), y les presento mi 3er modelo, luego de El Anfiteatro del Parque de Lima (Grupo Wicca en el I Festival Claro) y del Faro de Miraflores. 
LA ROSA NAUTICA








Uno de los lugares emblemáticos y de una arquitectura más distintiva en Miraflores, y en Lima.
Este modelo lo inicié por error. Quería hacer algo muy peculiar en Miraflores y no me percaté de la cantidad de detalles que este modelo tendría y el trabajo que ello representaría, teniendo en consideración que no soy arquitecto sino abogado.
Las principales dificultades, además del evidente nivel de detalle exigido fueron, primero, que me propuse hacer el detalle con gran fidelidad al edificio real. 
















La segunda dificultad fue que, si bien existen gran cantidad de fotos disponibles en internet, todas han sido tomadas desde la playa Makaha y desde el acantilado. Es decir todas con vista desde tierra hacia el mar, dejando toda la parte posterior sin referencias. Entonces para lograrlo tuve que hacer una gran investigación de estas fotos, además de videos que gente ha posteado en Youtube, para copiar todo tal como se ve en la realidad.








La tercera dificultad, fue precisamente la realidad cambiante de la arquitectura, ya que advertí que han hecho gran cantidad de modificaciones y tuve que rehacer algunas partes cuando me di cuenta que el modelo creado ya no se encontraba del todo actualizado porque habían realizado reformas al local. Por ejemplo, al inicio existía en el restaurante una terraza con sombrillas en el 2do piso, luego la techaron, luego la cerraron con vidrios. Otros cambios fueron la modificación de la puerta de ingreso con el agregado del Espigón 4 en la parte posterior, creo que es un casino, y que a propósito decidí no crearlo ya que su arquitectura es simple, fea, y rompe con la armonía; además, la gente conoce La Rosa Náutica y poco importa el Espigón 4. La puerta de ingreso la hice como sería su versión antigua antes de la inclusión del Espigón 4.








Finalmente, quise experimentar a manera de aprendizaje con algunas técnicas y sugerencias que Google hace en manuales disponibles en la web de Sketchup, y conseguí que el modelo fuera no solo muy fiel sino que pesara muy poco, algo como 600kb. Asimismo, incluso el interior del restaurante es “hueco”, es decir como si hubiera recreado de manera muy simple su interior (sin muebles claro). Otro tema fueron la elevación sobre el mar y los toldos sobre las ventanas del 1er piso, que dieron cierto trabajo. En fin, les presento el modelo, y espero les guste.


----------



## Auquicu

Les presento mi 3er modelo, Restaurant La Rosa Náutica. Espero les guste.

























*NUEVA VERSIÓN 2 - NEW VERSION 2*

CAMBIOS:
- Fototextura en techo, pisos, madera, tejas, paredes, rocas del muelle, baranda en png con transparencias, +. 
CHANGES: 
- Fototextures in roof, floors, wood, tiles, walls, pier's rocks, handrail in png with transparencies, +.


----------



## W!CKED

Te quedó bien.


----------



## CessTenn

Que mostro!!


----------



## antonio32133

Aso io quiero aprender a hacer eso tambien :hi:


----------



## tacall

con la actualizacion de earth los edificios 3d arequipeños ya no estan.. q paso ?


----------



## ZandoKan

hize un iseño de un par de edificios en la av brasil



torre real (19 pisos) y un edificio al costado (5 pisos)
no esoty seguro que sea del ancho exacto porque lo saque de una foto incompleta pero salio bien

hay un edificio que se encuentra al otro lado del de 5 pisos que se llama josefina II y esta en construccion. el modelo es medio borroso en su pagina web asi que esperare verlo terminado

salu2


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Chevere!! Justo te iba a pedir que dibujaras el Josefina II también... sería una enorme y grata sorpresa si te hicieras el 3D de los edificios residenciales más altos de la avenida San Felipe, el Campo de Marte y el jirón Juan de Aliaga en Magdalena, yo te puedo pasar fotos de cualquier ángulo (pues he dibujado gran parte para SSP)...
Admiro tu trabajo y empeño kay:


----------



## ZandoKan

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Chevere!! Justo te iba a pedir que dibujaras el Josefina II también... sería una enorme y grata sorpresa si te hicieras el 3D de los edificios residenciales más altos de la avenida San Felipe, el Campo de Marte y el jirón Juan de Aliaga en Magdalena, yo te puedo pasar fotos de cualquier ángulo (pues he dibujado gran parte para SSP)...
> Admiro tu trabajo y empeño kay:


mmm seria un reto

con fotos de distintos angulos podrian salirme mejor
=)

gracias


----------



## Auquicu

Terremoto en Google Earth!!!
Se ha reportado un terremoto categoría Versión 5 en Google Earth, generando grandes estragos en edificaciones cercanas a accidentes geográficos.
Felizmente no se han reportado muertos o heridos, pero sí muchos daños materiales.

En efecto, la versión 5 de Google Earth, con las notables mejoras que tiene, ha rediseñado las profundidades del terreno en varias regiones, y varios edificios virtuales se han visto afectados. Por ejemplo, se reporta que la pista que atraviesa la represa Hoover se ha elevado varios metros, interrumpiendo el tránsito de vehículos. También se sabe de muchos puentes hundidos, y lo más increíble, algunas edificaciones han sido disparadas de la tierra y ahora están flotando sobre ella!

Entre las edificaciones afectadas, lamentablemente, está el modelo que hice del Faro de la Marina en el Malecón de Miraflores, que flotaba varios metros por encima de la tierra. Por esta razón emprendí una misión de salvataje, y les presento una nueva versión, con importantes mejoras. 

*FARO DE LA MARINA – MALECÓN DE MIRAFLORES, versión 2.*

Como verán, dentro de los arreglos hice varias mejoras. La primera fue el recrear el parque y parte del acantilado. Para el parque, utilicé fototextura de la imagen satelital, lo que tuve que aprender a hacer ya que no sabía cómo, y en verdad es fácil solamente que en el Sketchup la función no es muy intuitiva para encontrar y utilizar al inicio. También, y siguiendo una sugerencia, incluí las dos palmeras que flanquean el camino al faro, y que son parte de su paisaje en todas las fotos que se pueden encontrar. Para ello utilicé un tipo de palmera ya disponible en el Google Wharehouse, es decir no las hice sino que las importé. Finalmente, fue necesario no ser tan real en lo que respecta al camino que bordea el parque, apareciendo más profundo que lo que es en realidad, pero fue necesario ya que el terreno y acantilado es imperfecto en Google Earth y no me permitía que empalmara con el resto del malecón. En todo caso es una liberalidad que tomé.
Espero les guste y espero algún día sea incluido entre los que automáticamente carga el Google Earth, porque está mucho mejor que la versión anterior y estoy muy satisfecho con el resultado.
Saludos,


----------



## aquicusco

Buenísimo,gran trabajo!


----------



## CessTenn

Quedo muy bien, los de Google deberian deberian tomarse el tiempo de arreglar esos problemitas de la version 5.


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Buen salvataje Auquicu (disculpa casi te confundo con Aquicusco :nuts
Ese problema no debería darse, porque el acantilado tiene una pendiente mucho más pronunciada, casi vertical en algunos puntos, y el faro no se encuentra en el mismo acantilado sino sobre él... hasta ahora lo unico que me gusta de ésta versión es que se puede "bucear" bajo el agua...


----------



## W!CKED

Excelente trabajo, te quedó muy bien.


----------



## ZandoKan

buen rescate a tu modelo =)

espero que los 3D de otros lados no hayan sufrido daños similares o peores :S


----------



## Auquicu

Luego de haber hecho 3 modelos, la gente de Google revisó y rechazó el primero que hice, el anfiteatro del Parque de Lima con la escenografía del 1er Festival Claro, por ser muy pesado y por ello no fue incluido para cargar automáticamente en Google Earth.

Tampoco había estado muy contento con el modelo ya que quería ponerle luces de colores al escenario pero por el problema en el Google Earth 4 que les comenté anteriormente, que hacía desaparecer todo lo que se ponía detrás de una transparencia, tuve que renunciar a esa idea. 

Pues bien, luego del rechazo de Google y con el nuevo Google Earth 5 que corrigió el problema existente, me animé a revisar el modelo y hacer correcciones, y les presento la versión 2 del mismo.

*ANFITEATRO DEL PARQUE DE LIMA – 1ER FESTIVAL CLARO – BANDA WICCA, vr 2.*

Mejoras y cambios: 
1) Lo más importante, le reduje el peso de más de 2029 kb a 707 kb, es decir a un tercio.
2) Los detalles de las guitarras de la escenografía y el logotipo de Claro ya no son dibujadas, ahora son fototextura, y el techo del escenario también.
3) Los rayos de luz, que caen sobre los músicos. Ahora sí están en concierto!
4) Varias mejoras y correcciones, muchas para detallar. 

Como les mencioné anteriormente, la banda WICCA participó y quedó finalista en el 1er Festival Claro en la categoría Rock & Pop, y pueden ver el video del concierto en esta dirección:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwgNv-qK0PU

Espero les guste esta nueva versión, y también a los de Google y lo incluyan en el GE. 
Saludos.


----------



## antonio32133

Me encanta este programa, gracias por los diseños amigos


----------



## ZandoKan

wena auquicu

ahora si puedo descargarla =)
(el anterior modelo era muy pesado u.u)

espero ver mas aportes tuyos... ya muy pocos trabajan en este thread por ahora 

salu2


----------



## dannyhighrise

Asu pero que buen escenario!!!!! :banana: tremendo trabajo, que ingenio, muy bien auquicu kay:


----------



## skyperu34

Pues el Faro te ha quedado muchísimo mejor. Buen trabajo, me gusta !


----------



## stonemax

Auquicu said:


>


wow!! excelente el anfiteatro del parque de lima auquicu, complementa con el teatro la cabaña; me da nostalgia ver todos mis modelos 3d en esta imagen (el centro civico, sheraton, angloperuano, sunat, dirincri, edificio rimac, el teatro la cabaña, los museos, la glorieta, el edificio verde y los 2 edificios cerca a la sunat; me acuerdo que 1 dia mande todo ese lote y a las 2 semanas +0- ya tenian medallita azul, menos 1 que me lo plagio un aleman :bash:; fue cuando me cambie a la fototextura; ademas de que se ve mas real, no pesa mucho al cargar al google earth.


----------



## Auquicu

Stonemax, me llama la atención que los de Google no hayan puesto el Estadio Nacional en Google Earth. Pesa Poco, tiene fototextura y es muy real. 
No habrá sido que no has clickeado en la función "Google Earth ready" en la descripción del modelo?


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Wow no sabía, osea casi todos los del centro son tuyos Stonemax, que gran trabajo de aquellas épocas, y que bueno que aparezcan nuevos valores, yo acabo de entrar a éste trabajo en 3D y aunque toma su tiempo al principio se gana velocidad con la experiencia, es apasionante, espero hacer por lo menos un modelo de vez en cuando kay:


----------



## stonemax

*edificio capital 3d y animado*

hace 1 mes y medio mas o menos, practicando con el photoshop, logre completar 2 las caras del edificio capital, aun cuando no estaba completados las ventanas; bueno aqui les muestro mi ultimo modelo hecho:










y aqui pero animado en gif. :banana:










pd: les recomiendo usar fototextura porque se ve mas rea, ademas para que el modelo este en la capa de edificios 3d de google earth es un requisito para que se aceptado.


----------



## stonemax

Auquicu said:


> Stonemax, me llama la atención que los de Google no hayan puesto el Estadio Nacional en Google Earth. Pesa Poco, tiene fototextura y es muy real.
> No habrá sido que no has clickeado en la función "Google Earth ready" en la descripción del modelo?


si yo pense que lo iban a agregar a la capa de 3d, pero acabo de ver los detalles de mi modelo y si estaba con check en la solapa de que el modelo era real y ubicado geograficamente; uno de estos dias le mando un mail al administrador de 3d warehouse a ver si me acepta.


----------



## dannyhighrise

stonemax said:


> hace 1 mes y medio mas o menos, practicando con el photoshop, logre completar 2 las caras del edificio capital, aun cuando no estaba completados las ventanas; bueno aqui les muestro mi ultimo modelo hecho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y aqui pero animado en gif. :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pd: les recomiendo usar fototextura porque se ve mas rea, ademas para que el modelo este en la capa de edificios 3d de google earth es un requisito para que se aceptado.


^^ :eek2: :eek2: Mi dibujo de SSP se quedó recontra chiquito, vaya proeza tuya amigo!!! kay: :banana:


----------



## CessTenn

Que bueno ver que los edificios 3D siguen en aumento y cada vez mejores. En la ultima foto veo el primer skyline 3D que tuvo Lima en GE (Wiese-Chocavento-Banco de Comercio-Siglo XXI), todos construidos en menos de una semana a finales del 2006 kay:


----------



## yvan789

stonemax said:


> hace 1 mes y medio mas o menos, practicando con el photoshop, logre completar 2 las caras del edificio capital, aun cuando no estaba completados las ventanas; bueno aqui les muestro mi ultimo modelo hecho:
> 
> y aqui pero animado en gif. :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pd: les recomiendo usar fototextura porque se ve mas rea, ademas para que el modelo este en la capa de edificios 3d de google earth es un requisito para que se aceptado.


:master: no hay mas k decir excelente kay:
admiro tus dibujos por cierto k programas utilizas?


----------



## ZandoKan

stonemax said:


> hace 1 mes y medio mas o menos, practicando con el photoshop, logre completar 2 las caras del edificio capital, aun cuando no estaba completados las ventanas; bueno aqui les muestro mi ultimo modelo hecho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y aqui pero animado en gif. :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pd: les recomiendo usar fototextura porque se ve mas rea, ademas para que el modelo este en la capa de edificios 3d de google earth es un requisito para que se aceptado.


te salio bien xvr el capital =)
aun no lo descargo ^^... tenia una version antigua u_u

a ver si alguien se anima a hacer el esquilache .. se parecen un poco


----------



## W!CKED

Vaya, que tal trabajaso.


----------



## skyperu34

Recien veo al Capital en 3D. Que bien ha quedado. Mejor que la realidad..


----------



## antonio32133

jeje si ps se ve chevere, cuanta creatividad


----------



## dannyhighrise

*Todos para uno... un panorama para todos*

Estoy super ansioso por ver éste skyline en nuestro querido centro financiero :banana: la Torre Javier Prado, el Westin, y la nueva Torre HSBC... increible que desde ese punto se verán alineados :happy:











Una vista desde el piso 20 del Interbank... sencillamente sublime, yo espero que dentro de poco salga un proyecto de altura en el terreno derecho del Westin y otro en el de atrás para que tape ese murazo del Capital tanto desde el Paseo como desde la Javier Prado... además me gustaría un gran proyecto en la misma esquina de la mansión Brescia, se imaginan el panorama... :banana: 




















Desde aquí se ve mucho mejor el conjunto 










:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## ZandoKan

te superaste con ese 3D del nuevo HSBC
solo hay que esperar ver el render original para fijar aciertos 
lastima que hay un vacio tremendo de altura entre esas moles -_-


----------



## CessTenn

Asu, no habia visto el nuevo render del HSBC. Alguien tiene el link?
Buen trabajo Danny, modificaste el Westin que hice? O te hicisite uno nuevo?


----------



## stonemax

excelentes modelos danny, que bueno que empiezes con el 3d, tambien vi tus modelos de panama estan ok!!; por lo que veo faltan algunos modelos como el petroperu, el banco continental, el interbank y otros mas que no estan incluidas en la capa 3d.
acabo de ver que el estadio nacional no lo agregaron porque dice que esta incompleto porque hay "un hueco en el modelo" (recien acabo de verlo :bash, si tengo tiempo voy a corregirlo y ahora que ya se usar el photoshop (habia usado paint para las texturas del estadio, tuve que aprender photoshop a la fuerza) voy a retocarlo y voy a reducirle el peso, seria la version 2.0 del estadio nacional; ah ademas al edificio capital no lo agregaron porque dice que el "edificio no existe" (porque las imagenes son del 2004, cosa de locos) :bash:, tambien lo retocare y mandare su version 2.0.


----------



## Romeo2201

Ahora Spiderman ya no se aburrira si viene a Lima.


----------



## alvaropg

By apgatjens at 2009-05-06


alquien me puede ayudar con esta proyecto? alguien sabe como se llama? o si sigue en pie?


----------



## alvaropg

una pregunta danny no me queda claro la torre javier prado y el novo hotel van a tener esa separacion o son juntas? x q creo en el render salian pegadas las torres


----------



## CessTenn

Alvaro, ese edificio verde es solo el producto de la imaginacion de un modelador peruano (no participa aqui).


----------



## alvaropg

^^^^^^^^
gracias x la informacion, esta bueno el diseño ojala algun inversionista se anime...


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ De los denominados "fantasy" que he visto en Lima en Google Earth digamos que es el que mas me agrada, de no ser por ese color verde, tal vez podría ser un tono claro como la pared del Chocavento (de la fachada obvio :colgate


----------



## ZandoKan

si ps un tiempo estuvo en apogeo so de crear fantasy en el foro

si te das un recorrido pr las anteriores paginas del thread, hay muchos diseños interesantes... algunos copiados o muy parecido a new york, pero otros si tienen estilo


----------



## alvaropg

alguien x favor me puede decir en dodne encontrar informacion de la nueva torre hsbc??????????


----------



## skyperu34

Que bueno que han retomado los diagramas, estan muy cheveres los últimos.


----------



## reichsleiter

Bueno, no aceptaron el modelo del castillo por "textura incompleta, alineación incorrecta, modelo incompleto, terreno demasiado alterado, el modelo necesita ser dividido en partes diferentes." Que yo sepa, está alineado correctamente, quizás me hayan faltado algunas texturas, pero.....¿alguno de ustedes lo puede revisar para decirme en que fallé? Gracias ^^


----------



## Auquicu

reichsleiter said:


> Bueno, no aceptaron el modelo del castillo por "textura incompleta, alineación incorrecta, modelo incompleto, terreno demasiado alterado, el modelo necesita ser dividido en partes diferentes." Que yo sepa, está alineado correctamente, quizás me hayan faltado algunas texturas, pero.....¿alguno de ustedes lo puede revisar para decirme en que fallé? Gracias ^^



1) la alineación incorrecta la puedes ver en las torres, ya que las líneas no están totalmente horizontales. Trata de ponerlas más horizontales, y te recomiendo hacerle el detalle, los dientes en la parte superior de las torres. Puedes hacerla con la herramienta line, aunque sería más interesante si lo haces con una textura png usando transparencias. No sé cómo explicarlo, ojalá entiendas.
2) Si ves el modelo desde el mar, está como flotando, no llega a empalmar con el mar y el acantilado del Google Earth. Ahi está el terreno alterado.
3) Las texturas están vistas desde el frente del vastillo, pero vista desde los lados y parte lateral no funcionan bien. Trata de crear nuevas texturas, edítalas y borras los detalles infiltrados con la foto.

Es chamba, pero va a quedar mejor. Google ha elevado la barra para aprobar los modelos. El Anfiteatro del Parque de Lima me lo rechazaron 3 veces y me obligaron a hacer muchos cambios, me molesté mucho, pero al final quedó mucho mejor y fue aceptado.


----------



## Auquicu

Google Earth actualizó sus imágenes satelitales esta semana, muchas en el mundo aunque las únicas imágenes actualizadas en el Perú corresponden al valle del río Lurín: Lurín y Cieneguilla.


----------



## ZandoKan

wow hace un buen tiemp que no entro por aca

muy buenos aportes con lo de la fototextura, le da mas realismo 
pero hay algunas fototexturas que he visto en el que los edificios estan con un auto o un arbol en las fachada xDD seria mejor tomar otro angulo para que la facha salga mas limpia y aun mas ralista

mis felicitaciones a los nuevos foristas  sigan asi!


----------



## yanickma

Hola amigos....

Tengo como mas de un año de haberme salido del Sketch up y del foro y ahora quiero volver a modelar....hasta se me ha olvidado varias cosas jeje talvez algunos por aqui se acordaran de mi nombre...

Veo que varias cosas han cambiado...por favor si me pueden despejar esas dudas: Tengo entendido ahora que solo se puede subir a Google Earth modelos de fototextura? O tambien se puede subir modelos sin fototextura pero entonces no seran los que salen automaticamente cargados cuando uno entra a Google Earth estoy en lo correcto?

Gracias!

Yanick


----------



## Auquicu

yanickma said:


> Tengo entendido ahora que solo se puede subir a Google Earth modelos de fototextura? O tambien se puede subir modelos sin fototextura pero entonces no seran los que salen automaticamente cargados cuando uno entra a Google Earth estoy en lo correcto?
> Gracias!
> Yanick


Bienvenido de regreso Yanick.

Se puede seguir subiendo todo tipo de modelos, con o sin fototextura, en el 3D Warehouse. Sin embargo, Google elevó la barrera y ahora prefiere aceptar modelos para el Google Earth solo si cuentan con un nivel apropiado de realismo y fototextura. Aunque no se incluye todos los elementos, en el siguiente link te dan una buena pista de los nuevos criterios de aceptación.
http://sketchupdate.blogspot.com/2009/06/weve-retooled-3d-building-pipeline.html
También hay que considerar que los modelos deben ser ligeros en peso, para que carguen sin problemas, para lo cual hay que utilizar fototexturas con no muy gran tamaño o resolución.


----------



## yanickma

Gracias Auquicu por la respuesta rapida y los detalles....he revisado todo eso y es cierto que tienen mas reglas ahora pero bueno ojala me los acepten jejeje gracias!


----------



## lalibertad

Buenas imagenes muestran nuestro urbanismo desde otra perspectiva a la tradicional como lo son las fotos.


----------



## reichsleiter

Hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí, y bueno, es de mi agrado anunciar que finalmente aceptaron el castillo (y las torres de la Residencial) para GE.

*Castillo de Chancay con tanquero al fondo*









Y vi que "frente" a la resi hay otro modelo (no sé de quién), muy bueno por cierto, que en cuyos cristales refleja otra torre que acabo de hacer y que ya he subido a la Galería. 

*Torre Los Laureles, Residencial San Felipe







*
usando solo una fototextura real, que encontré en Panoramio:









...ya se imaginarán lo que hice para tener la imagen del costado del edificio, usando solo el SketchUp y Corel PhotoPaint. Si es posible, revísen el modelo y dígamne si es que he cometido algún error para corregirlo con tiempo. Sin más que decir, me despido.


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Muy bien hecho :applause: Me gustaría saber exactamente como lo haces (obtener una cara de una imagen en perpectiva) yo tengo mi técnica pero es distinta a la tuya. Otra cosa que quiero saber es cuánto de altura les estás dando a las torres (creo que era algo de 47 metros contando los tanques de agua).

PD: Salieron unas hojitas en cada lado de las caras del edificio (en el piso 15), pero eso no es relevante kay:


----------



## Auquicu

Si, la hoja del árbol que se coló distrae la atención, pero es facilmente editable, con Paint de Windows haciendo copy/paste de la ventana inferior.
También te quedó mucho mejor el castillo, aunque todavía podrías corregir la parte donde toca el mar. Se ve algo raro ahi. 

Dannyhighrise, la perspectiva se logra muy facilmente con une herramienta de "perspectiva" que viene en los programas de diseño. Es realmente fácil. Yo utilizo uno gratuito, se llama Gimp2, descárgalo y dale una chequeada.


----------



## reichsleiter

A ver...como les dije, solo fue neecesario el SketchUp y el Corel, es bien sencillo. En el Sketchup se importa la textura, y si sale tal como en la foto, podrán notar que la única parte de la textura que me sirve es la parte derecha de la mitad del edificio. Anticlick (BDR) en la cara texturizada, y usa tanto el "alfiler" amarillo (para distorsionar) y el "alfiler" azul (para inclinar), jugando con ellos dos (hay que tener cuidado con el amarillo, si se va la mano la textura se estropea y tendrán que comenzar de nuevo), jueguen hasta que esa mitad de la fachada que indiqué, (y que escogí porque estaba libre de árboles y de carros) se vea como si la estuvieran observando de frente y no de un lado.

Ahora, se necesita hacer un rectángulo que incluya en su interior solo a la parte de la textura que nos sirve, el alrededor lo borran. Oculten las líneas del rectángulo, exporten la imagen y recórtenla con Corel (o Photoshop, Office Picture Manager o cualquier editor) para quitar el fondo y tener solo la textura, que se vea así:








Guarden el archivo, luego "guardar como" pàra tener un archivo diferente que nos servirá para hacer el costado del edificio, que es diferente. Editen la imagen hasta que quede así.








____
De la altura, hay dos formas: Calculando que la distancia media del piso al techo en un departamento de esa época es de 2.60 a 2.70 y multiplicando esto por la cantidad de pisos. El segundo modo es hacer el edificio con la altura "visual". Yo (al menos cuando hay clases) paso por ahí y lo que se necesita es ponerle la altura visual respectiva al suelo, que el edificio a hacer tenga la misma altura que tendría si lo tuvieras en frente, así se detecta si sale estirado o chato. Ahorita edito la imagen, no hay problema. Saludos.


----------



## skyperu34

Excelente ! Buen trabajo amigo, te quedó chevere el edificio.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Què bien se ve el Castillo de Chancay :colgate:


----------



## stonemax

muy bueno el modelo del castillo de chancay, mas alla tambien vi un modelo de un buque; por ahi vi mejoras en algunos modelos como por ejemplo el hospital rebagliati a fototextura, el edificio la positiva y el limatambo.


----------



## Auquicu

En la última actualización de imágenes satelitales, realizada hace unos pocos días, Google Earth ha agregado algunas de poblados del interior del Perú. 

Ahora se pueden apreciar con mayor resolución la ciudad de Oyón, los poblados de Churín, Tinta, Paccho y Pachangara (ubicados en la provincia de Oyón, en el valle del mismo nombre, al noreste de Lima) y en sus inmediaciones los restos arqueológicos de Quillahuaca, la represa e hidroeléctrica de Patón, y en sus cerros una gran cantidad de andenería que seguramente datan de la época inca, ejemplo del desarrollo técnico y agrícola de esta cultura.

Asimismo, en Ayacucho, encontramos el bonito pueblo de Chuschi, en el distrito de Chuschi de la provincia de Cangallo, tristemente recordado por que el 17 de mayo de 1980 la organización terrorista Sendero Luminoso comenzó su guerra contra el Estado peruano al quemar las ánforas electorales, y asimismo porque el 14 de marzo de 1991 las fuerzas armadas perpetraron una matanza en dicho pueblo, el cual fue investigado por la Defensoría del Pueblo. Una historia que no debemos olvidar, y que no debemos permitir que se repita. Un poco más al sur encontramos las lagunas Ccachuna Cco y el lago Quinuacocha.

Finalmente, en Apurímac, ahora se puede ver la ciudad de Andahuaylas y su aeropuerto, con mejor resolución.

No es mucho pero nos permite conocer virtualmente por ahora, estos poblados. Tiempo de viaje, en Google Earth.


----------



## escrew

*reply*



reichsleiter said:


> Hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí, y bueno, es de mi agrado anunciar que finalmente aceptaron el castillo (y las torres de la Residencial) para GE.
> 
> *Castillo de Chancay con tanquero al fondo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y vi que "frente" a la resi hay otro modelo (no sé de quién), muy bueno por cierto, que en cuyos cristales refleja otra torre que acabo de hacer y que ya he subido a la Galería.
> 
> *Torre Los Laureles, Residencial San Felipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> usando solo una fototextura real, que encontré en Panoramio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...ya se imaginarán lo que hice para tener la imagen del costado del edificio, usando solo el SketchUp y Corel PhotoPaint. Si es posible, revísen el modelo y dígamne si es que he cometido algún error para corregirlo con tiempo. Sin más que decir, me despido.


PUES SI, YO SOY EL AUTOR DE ESE EDIFICO EN EL QUE SE RELEJA UNA DE LAS TORRES SAN FELIPE , MUY BUENO TAMBIEN TU MODELO HECHO A TEXTURAS


----------



## escrew

reichsleiter CREO QUE HACES BIEN, LIMA ESTA MUY COLORIDA.. FALTAN MODELOS HECHOS A TEXTURAA


----------



## escrew

*edificios en Huacho*





CC. ALFEZA EN HUACHO, DE 6 PISOS



<iframe src='http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/mini?mid=5ca3569fe9b97457bbcd1784d393a008&width=400&height=300' frameborder='0' scrolling='no' marginheight='0' 
ANTIGUO CASINO HUACHO



<iframe src='http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/mini?mid=b17a30b27d89fb1b9a9e391e79e7abeb&width=400&height=300' frameborder='0' scrolling='no' marginheight='0' 
BANCO DE CREDITO BCP HUACHO


----------



## escrew

PHP:


[CODE][QUOTE][/QUOTE][/CODE]

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=276b895bf0fb8e2c4543cb09c75e17e2[/URL
CC. ALFEZA EN HUACHO, DE 6 PISOS



<iframe src='http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/mini?mid=5ca3569fe9b97457bbcd1784d393a008&width=400&height=300' frameborder='0' scrolling='no' marginheight='0' 
ANTIGUO CASINO HUACHO



<iframe src='http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/mini?mid=b17a30b27d89fb1b9a9e391e79e7abeb&width=400&height=300' frameborder='0' scrolling='no' marginheight='0' 
BANCO DE CREDITO BCP HUACHO


----------



## escrew

Auquicu said:


> *Parroquia Nuestra Señora de Fátima (“Iglesia de Fátima”) – Av. Armendáriz y Parque Domodossola, Miraflores, Lima. *
> 
> Temporalmente y por un par de meses más estoy viviendo a 2 cuadras de esta iglesia y me resultaba imposible no haberla hecho en 3D. Aunque nunca voy a misa, siempre me la encuentro camino a Larcomar (y a su cine), la veo desde mi ventana, es además una iglesia muy conocida en Miraflores y aunque no recuerde haber asistido a un matrimonio en ella, ha sido la elegida por mi familia para todos los velorios y misas de difuntos. También imposible no teneral en mente cuando muy temprano todos los sábados y domingos sus fuertes campanadas me despiertan (#&%!!!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dicen que para aprender cosas nuevas uno debe salir de su “área de confort”, y por eso para este modelo quise probar una técnica distinta, rara y difícil de entender llamada *“Photomatch”* y que permite elaborar un edificio 3d basándose en una foto.
> 
> También quise exigirme hacer un modelo casi solo con *fototextura*. Mis anteriores modelos la usan muy poco, incluso La rosa Náutica no usa ninguna, y me salieron en mi opinión muy bien y por eso también no quise sacrificar el nivel de detalle que en anteriores oportunidades he logrado.
> 
> En fin, les presento, la Parroquia Nuestra Señora de Fátima, en 3D y para Google Earth. Espero les guste.
> 
> Primero saqué una foto cualquiera de Internet, y con ella empecé el aprendizaje con el *photomath*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaya! Funcionaba esta técnica! (aunque que feas se ven las fotos).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, no todo se puede hacer con Photomath. Hay que también dibujar a la antigua, y calzarla sobre una foto satelital, para que coincida con el Google Earth. Cada vez que tenía dudas, consultaba viendo por la ventana o con fotos en Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No encontré fotos adecuadas en Internet para darle el acabado final, así que me fui a tomarle fotos. Fue muy difícil, recuerden, estos días hubo mucha niebla pero ayer porfín salió un rayo de sol por unos minutos y fue suficiente. Reemplacé todo con mis propias fotos, retocadas en el Paint y en el Irfanview porque no sé usar otros programas para eso. Aquí está el resultado final!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como verán, tuve el mismo problema que con el Faro de Miraflores (Faro de La Marina), porque el Google Earth no tiene bien las altitudes en el malecón de La Costa Verde y aparece como una pendiente en lugar de un acantilado. Para solucionarlo le hice una plataforma. Otra cosa, decidí solo hacer la estructura de la iglesia y su agregado oratorio, dejando de lado el centro parroquial y los velatorios porque no forman parte del edificio principal, son agregados que malogran el entorno y resultaban irrelevantes para este modelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un vistazo del Skyline de Miraflores y San Isidro, a la hora del sunset y desde la Iglesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El sunset desde la Iglesia de Fátima y el parque Domodossola. Con algo de dificultad, a lo lejos, se puede ver otras dos de mis creaciones, La Rosa Náutica y el Faro de Miraflores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos,


Vaya, muy buen modelo de la iglesia ue


----------



## escrew

*Huacho*








CC. ALFEZA CENTER


----------



## escrew

stonemax said:


> muy bueno el modelo del castillo de chancay, mas alla tambien vi un modelo de un buque; por ahi vi mejoras en algunos modelos como por ejemplo el hospital rebagliati a fototextura, el edificio la positiva y el limatambo.


PUES SI, SOY EL AUTOR DEL REBAGLIATI Y DE LA POSITIVA:lol:


----------



## Ariosgeo

*Palacio de la Juventud*

Me uno a los colaboradores de edificios 3d del Peru.
Gracias por la invitacion

Aquie les dejo la ruta de dos edficios que he modelado

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=4f421c0a7d369bb1b0fbb5145fa3f51f&prevstart=0
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=be038d3f47720dd77464a2129ad52f56&prevstart=0


----------



## Auquicu

Ariosgeo said:


> Me uno a los colaboradores de edificios 3d del Peru.
> Gracias por la invitacion
> 
> Aquie les dejo la ruta de dos edficios que he modelado
> 
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=4f421c0a7d369bb1b0fbb5145fa3f51f&prevstart=0
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=be038d3f47720dd77464a2129ad52f56&prevstart=0


Hola Angel, Bienvenido.


----------



## escrew

Ariosgeo said:


> Me uno a los colaboradores de edificios 3d del Peru.
> Gracias por la invitacion
> 
> Aquie les dejo la ruta de dos edficios que he modelado
> 
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=4f421c0a7d369bb1b0fbb5145fa3f51f&prevstart=0
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=be038d3f47720dd77464a2129ad52f56&prevstart=0


buenos modelo, pero te aconsejaria que uses photomatch:wave:


----------



## Auquicu

escrew said:


> buenos modelo, pero te aconsejaria que uses photomatch:wave:


Yo he usado el Photomatch, y no es siempre recomendable. Más bien recomiendo usar fototextura, ya que es lo que Google está pidiendo cada vez más para incluir los modelos.

Muy bueno el del condominio. El edificio está también muy bueno, aunque tiene dos capas sobrepuestas por lo que parpadean. Un tip: Si los vidrios están hechos con las texturas transparentes del sketchup, si Google lo incluye en Google Earth perderá la transparencia. Para usar transparencias es necesario hacer capas en formato PNG.

Esperemos más trabajos tuyos.
Saludos,


----------



## Luis_Olayag

intentare algun dia hacer un vaso en 3d jejejje ni eso se sale


----------



## reichsleiter

Ehm...quería preguntar si después de que un modelo ha sido aprobado para GE, puede ser modificado para el GE, es que subí un modelo que estaba incompleto (el Kornhausbruecke) y lo aprobaron así como estaba,ahora ya está terminado pero en el Google Earth sigue incompleto, y encima que una de las torres no llega a tocar el suelo y hasta a veces el puente entero sale flotando unos metros...

Por otro lado, aviso que estoy por hacer otro puente más de la Panamericana Norte (el primero fue este: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=160f384f7bc4a47bacb68bac696f1a97. Sin más que decir, me despido.


----------



## Auquicu

reichsleiter said:


> Ehm...quería preguntar si después de que un modelo ha sido aprobado para GE, puede ser modificado para el GE, es que subí un modelo que estaba incompleto (el Kornhausbruecke) y lo aprobaron así como estaba,ahora ya está terminado pero en el Google Earth sigue incompleto, y encima que una de las torres no llega a tocar el suelo y hasta a veces el puente entero sale flotando unos metros...


Según respondió Allison Floyd, de Google, "The re-review process is not instantaneous, although it should be much faster now. Your edits will get reviewed automatically, you don't have to do anything special."

Entiendo que, así ya esté aprobado, solo tienes que cambiar el archivo, y nuevamente el modelo será revisado.
Fuente: http://sketchupdate.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2009-06-24T10:00:00-06:00&max-results=10
Comentarios del post: "We've retooled the 3D Building Pipeline. Tuesday, June 9, 2009 4:41 PM"


----------



## Auquicu

Terremoto en Google Earth.
Otra vez! Chsss!

Acaban de actualizar las imágenes satelitales de algunos lugares, y por lo visto Lima tiene nuevas imágenes satelitales, pero en resolución media, de un día nublado, y lo peor, que están tomadas desde un ángulo distinto por lo que muchos edificios 3d ya no coinciden con el terreno. Por mostrar un ejemplo, vean al Estadio Nacional y los modelos en el Parque de Lima.

Fue un terremoto grado 7.


----------



## CessTenn

Asu! Ya me imaginaba que eso iba a ocurrir algun dia :bash:
escrew: acabo de ver que quitaron el chocavento que yo habia hecho y colocaron el tuyo, el cual es una copia del mio pero con fototexturas jaja hmmm mas me gustaba el mio


----------



## stonemax

*mala actualizacion*

esta bien que hayan actualizado (parecen que son del 2006), pero ahora los modelos no encajan con el terreno y que en algunos lugares esten llenos de neblina; justo queria levantar unos 3d por la costa verde, pero estan con nubes y no se puede ni agarrar la silueta del techo para ayudarse :bash:,

actualizo 3 modelos que hize hace 2 semanas, ahi se ve que los modelos se movieron unos metros con la actualizacion y la neblina que esta mas arriba.










habra que hacer algo al respecto hno:.


----------



## Auquicu

stonemax said:


> habra que hacer algo al respecto hno:.


Lo voy a reportar en los foros. Las imágenes son del 2007, debe haber un error en la actualización San Isidro/Financiero y Parque de Lima están fatales. La Rosa Nautica ya no conecta con el muelle. 
hno:


----------



## Auquicu

Hola todos:
Los invito a participar haciendo un poco de bulla en el foro de mi amigo Zoungy.
http://sketchupisland.blogspot.com/

Es muy importante, para hacer que los Googlers corrijan el error cometido. Les mando una imagen del post sobre este problema.


----------



## escrew

CessTenn said:


> Asu! Ya me imaginaba que eso iba a ocurrir algun dia :bash:
> escrew: acabo de ver que quitaron el chocavento que yo habia hecho y colocaron el tuyo, el cual es una copia del mio pero con fototexturas jaja hmmm mas me gustaba el mio


Pues si, pero si lo hubieras hecho usando fotografias se hubiera quedado:lol:


----------



## escrew

stonemax said:


> esta bien que hayan actualizado (parecen que son del 2006), pero ahora los modelos no encajan con el terreno y que en algunos lugares esten llenos de neblina; justo queria levantar unos 3d por la costa verde, pero estan con nubes y no se puede ni agarrar la silueta del techo para ayudarse :bash:,
> 
> actualizo 3 modelos que hize hace 2 semanas, ahi se ve que los modelos se movieron unos metros con la actualizacion y la neblina que esta mas arriba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> habra que hacer algo al respecto hno:.


Muy buenos modelos, animate a modelar otros mas


----------



## escrew

Auquicu said:


> Terremoto en Google Earth.
> Otra vez! Chsss!
> 
> Acaban de actualizar las imágenes satelitales de algunos lugares, y por lo visto Lima tiene nuevas imágenes satelitales, pero en resolución media, de un día nublado, y lo peor, que están tomadas desde un ángulo distinto por lo que muchos edificios 3d ya no coinciden con el terreno. Por mostrar un ejemplo, vean al Estadio Nacional y los modelos en el Parque de Lima.
> 
> Fue un terremoto grado 7.


Terrible y ahora que se puede hacer? todos los modelos deben ser adecuados?


----------



## Auquicu

escrew said:


> Terrible y ahora que se puede hacer? todos los modelos deben ser adecuados?


Sería imposible, y se correría el riesgo de que en la próxima actualización nuevamente queden fuera de lugar. 

Los problemas encontrados son 4: 1) Nubes en la costa y nublado en todo Lima, 2) Mala resolución 3) Fotos antiguas Mayo 2007 4) El suelo no coincide con los modelos.

Miren lo que pasó con los modelos del Parque de Lima, todos fuera de lugar. Esta foto ya le fue enviada a Bruce, un Googler, a ver si puede hacer algo.









Estoy tratando de obtener alguna respuesta de la gente de Google. Por lo pronto apoyen el reclamo en el foro de Zoungy:
http://sketchupisland.blogspot.com/

PD: Recien me di cuenta de un error ortográfico, debí escribir "match", y de me fue la tecla y escribí "math" en el dibujo. Con lo que me gustan las matemáticas! hno:


----------



## Auquicu

Recuerden que cuando ya tienen un modelo en el 3D Warehouse y aprobado en el 3D de Google Earth, y quieren actualizarlo, no deben postear un nuevo modelo sino editar el ya existente. De esta manera Google tiene el trabajo más fácil, y se evita que coloquen el nuevo modelo sin retirar el anterior, es decir que existan 2 moelos uno sobre otro.

Sino va a pasar lo mismo que con el Santigo Bernabeu, en Madrid.


----------



## reichsleiter

Auquicu...

46°57'0.69"N 7°26'53.17"E

Solo lo edité, y quedó así. Me acabo de dar cuenta que tengo que corregir un poco la inclinación horizontal (un extremo del puente se hunde), pero mientras hayan dos no puedo editarlo...¿alguna idea?

pD. Posiblemente mañana esté posteando el otro puete de la Panamericana, he estado algo ocupado.


----------



## Auquicu

reichsleiter said:


> Auquicu...
> 
> 46°57'0.69"N 7°26'53.17"E
> 
> Solo lo edité, y quedó así. Me acabo de dar cuenta que tengo que corregir un poco la inclinación horizontal (un extremo del puente se hunde), pero mientras hayan dos no puedo editarlo...¿alguna idea?
> 
> pD. Posiblemente mañana esté posteando el otro puete de la Panamericana, he estado algo ocupado.


Te quedó muy bien. 
Veo que tienes 2 "un finished" en Google Earth, sobrepuestos, uno encima del otro. Fueron modelos ingresados por separado? Eso explicaría porque aparecen 2. El procedimiento solicitado por Google es que, si vas a actualizar tu modelo, solo edites y cambies el archivo en un único upload del modelo, en el inicial, sin crear otro upload.


----------



## Auquicu

Acabo de visitar San Isidro, y han demolido muchos edificios. Ya no existe ninguno frente o cerca al Golf, tampoco en Camino Real, y en el centro financero, ya desaparecio el Scotiabank y todos los que no tenían fototextura. No quedan ni los escombros de la torre Interbank, la biblioteca nacional, todo está derrumbado.

El terremoto digital ha sido devastador.


----------



## escrew

Auquicu said:


> Acabo de visitar San Isidro, y han demolido muchos edificios. Ya no existe ninguno frente o cerca al Golf, tampoco en Camino Real, y en el centro financero, ya desaparecio el Scotiabank y todos los que no tenían fototextura. No quedan ni los escombros de la torre Interbank, la biblioteca nacional, todo está derrumbado.
> 
> El terremoto digital ha sido devastador.


Lo Ves? te dije que borrarian los modelos sin fototextura, por eso animo a que hagan modelos 3d con fototextura ,no?


----------



## reichsleiter

Sí, salen dos superpuestos. El problema, es que hice lo que dijiste, no son ingresados por separado, es el mismo. En 3D Warehouse solo sale uno, este: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=f42672b666b38a062ad07330db068c7

Son un mismo modelo en la galerá, 2 en el Earth.

Con respecto a la desaparición de edificios, Escrew tenía razón, un dejavu o algo así. Pero me parece una medida algo...¿cómo se dice...?¿draconiana?


----------



## Auquicu

Tengo reportes de edificios desaparecidos en varias ciudades. 

Al respecto, Zoungy dijo _"...Seems to be that the models were re-reviewed with newer, more stringent acceptance criteria (photo textures). I imagine that they are untouched on the Warehouse, though-- probably only missing on GE. The model owners can check the status pages of their own models and read the feedback at the bottom, which should explain exactly why their models are no longer found on the Best Of layer, and how to remedy this."_

Por otro lado, respecto del puente duplicado, lamentablemente a pesar de seguir las instrucciones de Google, pasa que rara vez no limpian el anterior, como en tu caso.

Este tema también fue comentado por Zoungy en su blog:
http://sketchupisland.blogspot.com/2009/08/change-is-good.html

Me pregunto que fue de los modelistas que hicieron esos edificios desaparecidos, por ejemplo entre ellos a J3r3my, W!cked y Francis. Alguien sabe algo? No querrán actualizar sus modelos con fototextura?


----------



## dannyhighrise

*Nuevo Chocavento...*

Aquí les dejo el enlace de mi versión del Chocavento, me tomó un par de días, lamentablemente me lo rechazaron de la capa 3D (siempre ha estado allí el modelo de Cess Vass)... el mío tiene 107 metros de altura y la punta más pronunciada como corresponde en la realidad, también usé fototextura, pero no se cómo hacerle saber ésto al comité de aprobación para que lo vuelva a revisar 

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=78190efe3c1e3823a743b34c3c88fe94


----------



## dannyhighrise

Gracias de antemano kay:


----------



## stonemax

bueno ya que la mayoria de los 3d de san isidro han sido borrados, lo unico que queda es hacer un nuevo modelo, pues los demas modeladores (cesar y francis) ya no hacen modelos desde el 2008; yo por mi parte voy a tratar de subir poco a poco algunos modelos fototexturizados, tengo la suerte que la mayoria de los modelos que he subido ultimamente fueron aceptados a la capa 3d, asi que deseenme suerte.


----------



## Auquicu

dannyhighrise said:


> Aquí les dejo el enlace de mi versión del Chocavento, me tomó un par de días, lamentablemente me lo rechazaron de la capa 3D (siempre ha estado allí el modelo de Cess Vass)... el mío tiene 107 metros de altura y la punta más pronunciada como corresponde en la realidad, también usé fototextura, pero no se cómo hacerle saber ésto al comité de aprobación para que lo vuelva a revisar
> 
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=78190efe3c1e3823a743b34c3c88fe94


Danny: tu modelo está muy bueno, pero conociendo los criterios, puede ser todavía rechazado. Si lo ves por la parte de atrás, por donde no hay ventanas, y como los Googlers no conocen de tu modelo, vana pensar que le falta algo y es que desde ese angulo se ve bien vacío. Una recomendación constante que leo en foros es que reemplaces las capas más visibles de "paintbucket" por texturas. En otras palabras, reemplaces los colores sólidos por alguna fotografía, o por último, crea una textura que reemplace el color y le dé una apariencia un poco más de superficie de material.

En el caso de tu modelo, yo sugiero reemplazar el color gris de la columna posterior por alguna textura que le dé materialidad de concreto (pero no uses las que vienen en el Sketchup), y lo mismo con los huecos o ventanas del techo inclinado. Lo mejor sería si puedes reemplazar el color amarillo con una textura de ese color pero que ayude a darle una apariencia menos digital. En otras palabras, creo tu modelo está buenísimo, solo que la vista posterior está siendo también evaluada y no contiene fototecturas suficientes para la gente de Google.
Luego de hacer los cambios, vuelves a postearlo, ya cruzar los dedos.

Cesarvass: te salió un rival por el Chocavento.

Todos: Por sino lo han leido en foros, ya salió la versión 5.1 del Google Earth, con mejor y más rápido motor.


----------



## CessTenn

Muchachos, que bueno que continuen esto. Yo ya no dispongo de tiempo desgraciadamente.
Esta muy bueno tu modelo, dannyhighrise, pero aun asi parece una copia fiel al mio. 
Voy a darme un paseo virtual por Lima para ver como andan las cosas kay:


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Tengo que aceptar que la parte de atrás si es casi idéntica, pero hay varios detalles distintos como la inclinacion de la punta que es más pronunciada (y la de atrás no tanto) al igual que la altura y el espacio que dejan las ventanas respecto al contorno  Muchas gracias Auquicu, intentaré usar sólo fototextura en todo el modelo (o casi todo )


----------



## ZandoKan

buen diseño danny! kay:

en que quedo lo de los diseños desaparecidos en la capa 3d de lima?


----------



## CessTenn

Han vaciado el Centro Financiero, el Chocavento que hice hace como 3 años es el que mas resalta, y eso que no tiene fototexturas... me pregunto porque no salen los demas.


----------



## reichsleiter

A veces me pregunto cómo evalúa Google realmente. Aquí se han demolido casi un tercio de Lima por, según nuestras suposiciones, por no tener textura. Mis dos edificios de Montefuner, Pozuzo, siguen en pie contra viento y marea (?). Y como modelo cosas no solo de aquí, sino de otros lugares tmbién (como han podido comprobar), he visto modelos que no tienen ni una mísera textura. En Lübeck, por ejemplo, hay dos catedrales que son completamente blancas y en una ciudad tan "edificada", como San Francisco, en medio de toda esa jungla de modelos, encontré una estructura de dos, tres pisos, de nuevo sin textura.

Caballeros, no es por la "inadecuada" texturización que los modelos an sido sacados de GE. La pregunta ahora es, si no es por eso, ¿entonces por qué es? *parezco narrador de documental con eso último*


----------



## stonemax

*algo raro pasa aqui*

yo mande un modelo de 3 edificios a texturas reales la semana pasada,
link: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=bb391e6fd4d9dbbff830cafa3a23cf8e
y el team de 3d warehouse me lo rechazo por que tenia textura incompletas, :bash:; pero revisando mi modelo esta detallado totalmente (soy bien detallista en eso), bajen y chequeen; estaba por hacer otro mas (edificio argos), pero asi no da ganas de hacer modelos,hno:.

En GE el cf de san isidro esta casi vacio solo esta el chocavento de cesar y algunos otros, la zona del golf completamente vacia, la de javier prado y camino real tambien, solo miraflores, san felipe y el centro de lima sobreviven.
he visto que han aceptado modelos de huacho ultimamente.


----------



## Auquicu

Siguiendo algunas sugerencias, actualicé (mejoré) la Iglesia de Fátima en Miralfores. La versión 2 ya estaba aceptada y forma parte de la capa 3D de Google Earth, y lo que hice fue arreglar un par de fototexturas borrándoles un par de arbles que se habían colado al momento de tomar la foto, y además mejoré notablemente la virgen maría, además de algunos arreglos a errores,
Pues esta nueva versión, que pesa incluso menos que la anterior y está mejor, fue rechazado por no tener suicientes fototextura, y casi todo es fototextura. He apelado y estoy a la espera de respuesta, pero sino les hago bronca en los foros.

Por otro lado, para ESCREW, le sugiero hacer un esfuerzo y mejorar mucho su trabajo de texturas. Por lo visto está solo tomando las fotos y poniéndolas en perspectiva, pero deja todo tipo de elementos infiltrados, que con un poco de de trabajo en el Paint que viene en el Windows se podrían arreglar. Acabo de ver el edificio RPP, y como en los demás, tiene los cables eléctricos atravesando el edificio. Además la antena debería hacerla con transparencia en formato PNG.


----------



## escrew

Auquicu said:


> Siguiendo algunas sugerencias, actualicé (mejoré) la Iglesia de Fátima en Miralfores. La versión 2 ya estaba aceptada y forma parte de la capa 3D de Google Earth, y lo que hice fue arreglar un par de fototexturas borrándoles un par de arbles que se habían colado al momento de tomar la foto, y además mejoré notablemente la virgen maría, además de algunos arreglos a errores,
> Pues esta nueva versión, que pesa incluso menos que la anterior y está mejor, fue rechazado por no tener suicientes fototextura, y casi todo es fototextura. He apelado y estoy a la espera de respuesta, pero sino les hago bronca en los foros.
> 
> Por otro lado, para ESCREW, le sugiero hacer un esfuerzo y mejorar mucho su trabajo de texturas. Por lo visto está solo tomando las fotos y poniéndolas en perspectiva, pero deja todo tipo de elementos infiltrados, que con un poco de de trabajo en el Paint que viene en el Windows se podrían arreglar. Acabo de ver el edificio RPP, y como en los demás, tiene los cables eléctricos atravesando el edificio. Además la antena debería hacerla con transparencia en formato PNG.


ok. tomare en cuanta ese consejo.^^, mejoro bastante tu modelo, aora mas realista


----------



## escrew

stonemax said:


> yo mande un modelo de 3 edificios a texturas reales la semana pasada,
> link: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=bb391e6fd4d9dbbff830cafa3a23cf8e
> y el team de 3d warehouse me lo rechazo por que tenia textura incompletas, :bash:; pero revisando mi modelo esta detallado totalmente (soy bien detallista en eso), bajen y chequeen; estaba por hacer otro mas (edificio argos), pero asi no da ganas de hacer modelos,hno:.
> 
> En GE el cf de san isidro esta casi vacio solo esta el chocavento de cesar y algunos otros, la zona del golf completamente vacia, la de javier prado y camino real tambien, solo miraflores, san felipe y el centro de lima sobreviven.
> he visto que han aceptado modelos de huacho ultimamente.


Ya hacia algunos dias que habia visto esos edificios del golf de SI. que trafa que google no quiera tomarlos para ge, creo que la parte de los costados de los edificios, serian el problema, pues parecen estar hechos con las texturas que vienen en sketchup, creo que ese seria tal vez la razon por la que no quieran aceptarlo, saludos


----------



## escrew

Quisiera saber que paso con santiago y buenos aires. al parecer sus ciudades estan todas completas, pero estan sin textura, sin color, como lo han hecho? gracias.


----------



## Auquicu

escrew said:


> Quisiera saber que paso con santiago y buenos aires. al parecer sus ciudades estan todas completas, pero estan sin textura, sin color, como lo han hecho? gracias.


Google sigue creando ciudades en 3d sin fototextura, y solo en gris (osea ellos sí pueden). La última actualización a inicios de mes fue Santiago, Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Buenos Aires y Caracas.


----------



## escrew

Auquicu said:


> Google sigue creando ciudades en 3d sin fototextura, y solo en gris (osea ellos sí pueden). La última actualización a inicios de mes fue Santiago, Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Buenos Aires y Caracas.


y porque no lo hacen en lima :bash: que pena, gracias por el dato.


----------



## Auquicu

escrew said:


> y porque no lo hacen en lima :bash: que pena, gracias por el dato.


Bueno, acaban de lanzar Toronto, Canadá, al 100% fototexturado. Hice un tour hoy por esta ciudad, y pude encontrar todos los edificios de cuando la visité en el 2004. Algún día harán Lima,.. algún día.

Por otro lado, ya lanzaron la nueva versión del Sketchup: Sketchup 7.1


----------



## Auquicu

ESCREW, acabo de ver tu modelo del Edificio del Cine El Pacífico, en Miraflores, y está mal modelado ya que parte de él aparece proyectado sobre la av. Pardo, y esto no es correcto.

Si aprecias estas fotos en internet, y otras más disponibles, verás a lo que me refiero. 
http://www.frecuenciaprimera.org/extremos/pacifico.jpg http://media.photobucket.com/image/el pacifico miraflores/scalaregala/cine-64.jpg

Las fototexturas también están mal. En la cara del edificio que da a la Av. Larco, solo aparece el 2do piso donde debe verse el 1er y segundo piso. Es decir está fuera de proporción.
En la cara que da a la Av. Pardo, la textura utilizada es la del restaurante Haiti, y esa corresponde a la cara que da a la av. Larco. Además está también con la proporción equivocada. 

Estos errorres son muy fáciles de corregir, y entonces estaré encantado de calificar con más estrellas.


----------



## escrew

Auquicu said:


> ESCREW, acabo de ver tu modelo del Edificio del Cine El Pacífico, en Miraflores, y está mal modelado ya que parte de él aparece proyectado sobre la av. Pardo, y esto no es correcto.
> 
> Si aprecias estas fotos en internet, y otras más disponibles, verás a lo que me refiero.
> http://www.frecuenciaprimera.org/extremos/pacifico.jpg http://media.photobucket.com/image/el pacifico miraflores/scalaregala/cine-64.jpg
> 
> Las fototexturas también están mal. En la cara del edificio que da a la Av. Larco, solo aparece el 2do piso donde debe verse el 1er y segundo piso. Es decir está fuera de proporción.
> En la cara que da a la Av. Pardo, la textura utilizada es la del restaurante Haiti, y esa corresponde a la cara que da a la av. Larco. Además está también con la proporción equivocada.
> 
> Estos errorres son muy fáciles de corregir, y entonces estaré encantado de calificar con más estrellas.


Tratare de corregirlo lo mas pronto que pueda, mis errores son por la falta de imagenes, no entiendo cuando dices: Las fototexturas también están mal. En la cara del edificio que da a la Av. Larco, solo aparece el 2do piso donde debe verse el 1er y segundo piso. Es decir está fuera de proporción.
En la cara que da a la Av. Pardo, la textura utilizada es la del restaurante Haiti, y esa corresponde a la cara que da a la av. Larco. Además está también con la proporción equivocada.


----------



## Auquicu

escrew said:


> Tratare de corregirlo lo mas pronto que pueda, mis errores son por la falta de imagenes, no entiendo cuando dices: Las fototexturas también están mal. En la cara del edificio que da a la Av. Larco, solo aparece el 2do piso donde debe verse el 1er y segundo piso. Es decir está fuera de proporción.
> En la cara que da a la Av. Pardo, la textura utilizada es la del restaurante Haiti, y esa corresponde a la cara que da a la av. Larco. Además está también con la proporción equivocada.












Aquí te enseño:
1) El modelo del edificio se prolonga sobre la Av. Pardo, lo cual no es correcto.
2) El edificio de departamentos está pegado al techo del edificio del cine/McDonalds, cuando está suspendido sobre columnas, existiendo un piso intermedio.
3) Las texturas del Haiti están en la cara de la Av. Pardo, y ese restaurante queda en la Av. Diagonal.
4) Las texturas de la cara que da al ovalo de Miraflores no concuerdan con la textura del Haiti. Como ves, el piso tiene distinta altura en cada textura.
5) La textura del Haiti está incompleta, ya que encima del letrero amarillo "Haiti" va un piso con ventanas de vidrio, y por encima un letrero de Mc Donalds.
6) Podrías borrar el cable que atraviesa la textura del edificio.
7) No es error, pero recomendación, se vería mejor si le haces el toldo al Haiti, y los techos que sobresalen a la entrada al cine.

Aquí algunas fotos donde puedes apreciar lo indicado.





































Foto vieja:


----------



## escrew

eso es, creo que mejore un poco el modelo, pero aun me falta lo de abajo del haiti, lamentablemente, por el escasez de imagenes, me veo obligado a ir al mismo ovalo a tomar las fotografias correspondientes.. el modelo esta listo en los proximos dias.


----------



## Auquicu

escrew said:


> eso es, creo que mejore un poco el modelo, pero aun me falta lo de abajo del haiti, lamentablemente, por el escasez de imagenes, me veo obligado a ir al mismo ovalo a tomar las fotografias correspondientes.. el modelo esta listo en los proximos dias.


Claro, hay que tomar fotos, si quieres que tu modelo salga bien, y luego editarlas. Yo uso el Gimp, el Paint de Windows y el Irfanview; todos programas gratuitos y bastante básicos pero simples de utilizar.

Para mi próximo modelo, he tomado más o menos 500 fotos. No todas las convierto en fototextura, claro está que solo utilizo una fracción, pero ayudan para tener una clara referencia de cómo deben verse las cosas y lograr hacer el modelo lo más real posible. Hoy leí en el foro Sketchup Island que para hacer Disney Paris tomaron 85,000 fotos. Es demasiado, y claro, el modelo es inmenso, pero te da una idea de que no bastan las fotos de internet. Hay que tomar la cámara y lograr las vistas que necesitas.

Mucha suerte con tu tarea, espero ver el modelo mejorado pronto.
Saludos,


----------



## escrew

cual es el nuevo proyeco que tienes en mente??


----------



## reichsleiter

Bueno, aquí presento al modelo más reciente que hice, el Westin Hotel Libertador, Hotel Westin Libertador, Westin Hotel Lima, o como querais llamarlo.



















La textura principal de los vidrios la saqué de una foto que encontré del edificio en construcción, salía en perspectiva pero la adapté usando el juego de los alfileres de "situar textura". El número de pisos lo saqué del render de http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555985, sé que finalmente no quedará como en la imagen, así que lo iré editando con el tiempo. Aún no le he puesto ubicación en GE, también lo haré cuando el modelo esté en su forma definitiva; la imagen del inicio es del modelo pero exportado aparte.

Sin más que decir por ahora, me despido. Saludos a todos.

EDIT: Escrew, una pequeña recomendación: descargué tu modelo y vi que para las texturas de McDonalds y del Haiti también hiciste el "juego" con lo de situar textura. Al menos para mí, es mejor si después de hacer eso, se exporta una imagen de la cara con la textura, y recortarla después con Paint/Corel/Picture Manager/cualquier programa de imagen, para dejar solo la cara en sí como textura y no tener sobrantes innecesarios, no sé si me dejo entender. En todo caso, la textura que usaste del Haiti está casi perfecta, solo que debería ocupar la mitad inferior de esa cara y no toda.


----------



## escrew

reichsleiter said:


> Bueno, aquí presento al modelo más reciente que hice, el Westin Hotel Libertador, Hotel Westin Libertador, Westin Hotel Lima, o como querais llamarlo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La textura principal de los vidrios la saqué de una foto que encontré del edificio en construcción, salía en perspectiva pero la adapté usando el juego de los alfileres de "situar textura". El número de pisos lo saqué del render de http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555985, sé que finalmente no quedará como en la imagen, así que lo iré editando con el tiempo. Aún no le he puesto ubicación en GE, también lo haré cuando el modelo esté en su forma definitiva; la imagen del inicio es del modelo pero exportado aparte.
> 
> Sin más que decir por ahora, me despido. Saludos a todos.
> 
> EDIT: Escrew, una pequeña recomendación: descargué tu modelo y vi que para las texturas de McDonalds y del Haiti también hiciste el "juego" con lo de situar textura. Al menos para mí, es mejor si después de hacer eso, se exporta una imagen de la cara con la textura, y recortarla después con Paint/Corel/Picture Manager/cualquier programa de imagen, para dejar solo la cara en sí como textura y no tener sobrantes innecesarios, no sé si me dejo entender. En todo caso, la textura que usaste del Haiti está casi perfecta, solo que debería ocupar la mitad inferior de esa cara y no toda.


muy buen modelo eh, ay veo 3 modelos mios de san isidro :lol::lol:


----------



## Luis_Olayag

plop wajjaa


----------



## stonemax

ese modelo del westin esta muy bueno, a esperar que le agregen a la capa 3d.
escrew: acabo de ver tu modelo de petroperu (81m~ aproximado y 22pisos) y me he dado cuenta que en un bloque donde caben 17 pisos has usado textura para 12 pisos, dandole mas de 5 metros x piso :nuts:, seria bueno que uses el paint para completar la textura de esa parte (usa copiar y pegar),
de ahi los escalas a 81m, ya que parece el modelo esta a 77m. trata de corregir este y el otro modelo del edificio del pacifico tambien.
los demas modelos que te aceptaron en la capa 3d esta ok.


----------



## Auquicu

Hola *Escrew*:

Buen punto el de Reichsleiter. Lo que quiso decir sobre el Edificio El Pacífico es que la textura del Haiti la uses solo para el primer piso. Para el segundo piso puedes usar la mitad de la otra textura, es decir los vidrios y el letrero de Mc Donalds.

Me gustó bastante tu modelo del edificio Petroperú. Además de las recomendaciones de Stonemax, sugiero que el letrero de "Petroperú" tenga la forma adecuada, ya que se ve estirado y afecta al modelo restándole veracidad.

Para *Reichsleiter*, el modelo del Westin está también muy bueno aunque hay lugar a mejoras.

Como se trata de hacerlo cada vez más perfecto, como has adelantado al mencionar que lo irás editando, no te olvides que los primeros pisos son un bloque rectangular de mayor dimensión que sirve parcialmente de base al edificio. CessVass ya había hecho un modelo, revísalo en busca de detalles a incluir.

Saludos,


----------



## reichsleiter

Bueno, no paso mucho por ahí (cada 3 semanas), y solo es por un instante cuando el micro atraviesa esa parte de la Javier Prado.Cada díame siento tentado a hacer la torre según los renders (estos, por ejemplo), aunque quizá lo apropiado sería esperar a que el edificio esté terminado...paciencia, paciencia.


----------



## maickel196

COLOMBIA

SANTIAGO DE CALI



El edificio más alto de Cali se llama Torre de Cali y tiene 44 pisos, tiene una altra de 183 metros y hasta la antena 203 metros 







ECUADOR...

SANTIAGO DE GUAYAQUIL


La Previsora, 35 pisos 135 metros....





PARTE DE GUAYAQUIL...


----------



## roberto_vp

Ah, qué bonito, ¿qué quieres que hagamos al respecto?


----------



## Luism90

roberto_vp said:


> Ah, qué bonito, ¿qué quieres que hagamos al respecto?


Claro,como que el thread se llama"Edificios Tridimensionales Peruanos" y no extranjeros.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

¡Hola, gente! Bravazas sus maquetas 3D, pero, pucha... Recuerdo que antes con el GE podía visitarlos todos ya ahora nomás salen algunos... Creo que tiene que ver con la complejidad del modelo (?). Alguien debería reclamar hno:.


----------



## Auquicu

Sentía que tenía pendiente mejorar mi modelo de la Iglesia de Fátima. Ya había sido incluido hace mucho en la capa de edificios 3D de Google Earth y recibido solamente calificaciones de 5 estrellas, pero no estaba plenamente satisfecho con el modelo.

Pues bien, la pasé por el quirófano y ya incluyeron en Google Earth la nueva versión. Es más ligera que la anterior, elimina el problema de la textura que parpadeaba y que aveces se crea como consecuencia del proceso de compresión que hace Google al incluir un edificio en la capa 3D, mejoré la Virgen María del frontis, le quité las palmeras que aparecían en la textura lateral de la iglesia, cambié las texturas del piso, y le hice unas escaleras que acceden a la entrada lateral.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Excelente trabajo kay:.


----------



## Auquicu

Escrew, he visto tu nueva versión del edificio El Pacífico.

Está mejor, pero tiene solo 5 pisos, cuando debe tener 7.

No te olvides de borrar los cables que se atraviesan en la fototextura, y de utilizar las correctas en los lados, es decir las del Haiti en el lado que corresponde, por lo que tienes que cambiarlas con las del BCP. Recuerda, el Haiti está en Diagonal, el MacDonalds está en la cara que da al ovalo, y el BCP va en la cara de Pardo.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Hola gente, perdonen que los moleste, pero quería saber sus opiniones antes de seguir con mi primer modelo. He abierto cuanto tutorial he encontrado en YouTube, pues como que no manyaba muy bien esto xD. Me he decidido arrancar por el Puericultorio (que es una obra de arte). Por el momento voy en esto:



















Jajajá, a ver qué sale al final ¿no? Cualquier sugerencia es bien recibida .


----------



## Auquicu

Pues se ve muy bien!
Antes de darlo por terminado, sería bueno poder revisarlo, para dar mejores sugerencias de las mejoras, además revisar su interior, para identificar texturas grandes, texturas innecesarias, geometría escondida, etc.

Entonces, por ahora mi consejo por ahora son estos, para que los tengas en mente:

1) Un modelo como el tuyo no debe pesar más de 1 MB, pudiendo pesar 500kb, incluso menos. Los de Google no lo aceptarán si lo ven muy pesado, pues no cargará bien en Google Earth. Entonces trata de utilizar texturas en JPG o PNG de pequeño tamaño de archivo. 

2) Además, utiliza la forma de visualizar geometría escondida, para ver las líneas interiores que están de más, y borrarlas, para evitar sobrepeso del modelo. 

3) Finalmente, evita colocar una textura en el modelo para, dentro del Sketchup, usar la herramienta que te permite ajustar su perspectiva. Mejor dicho, por ejemplo, si tomas una foto donde aparece el edificio en perspectiva, antes de importar esa textura a un modelo, corrige la perspectiva y forma fuera del Sketchup, con algún editor gráfico. Sé que el Photoshop y muchos tienen esta herramienta, yo uso el GIMP que es gratuito y se descarga de internet. Una vez que en la foto se ve el edificio plano, sin perspectiva, ahí recién importalo como fototextura al Sketchup. 
Si bien es Sketchup tiene una herramienta para corregir la perspectiva, crea en el archivo tantas texturas como veces las has utilizado, es decir puees acabar con un modelo que tiene, sin saberlo, fototexturas duplicadas que pesan mucho.

4) Un truco. De vez en cuando exporta el modelo a KMZ, el archivo que usa Google Earth. En una carpeta parte, copia este archivo, renombra la extensión de KMZ a ZIP. Luego descomprime el archivo, y podrás ver las texturas que utilizas, de manera que puedes advertir cuales pesan más de la cuenta y cuales están duplicadas, y corregirlo posteriormente.

Espero ver tu modelo pronto en Google Earth.
Saludos,


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Hola, Auquicu, gracias por tu respuesta , le hice algunos cambios a mi modelo:










*Corte los cilindros y les quité aristas.
*Le puse base nueva (GE no tiene bien definidos nuestros acantilados).
*Le quité las fototexturas, para poder ponerle las texturas más pequeñas luego.
*Nuevos edificios.

No sé por qué hay algunos que se ven grises, pero en fin... Sería bueno darme un paseo por el puericultorio antes de seguir, porque no sé si lo habré intuído con precisión.

Edit: Ya casi completo todo el complejo, solo me falta distinguir ciertos edificios que no manyo...



















Panorámica:










Peso aprox: 300kb

Ojalá no se disparen los kb cuando le ponga las texturas.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Què bien te quedò la Iglesia de Fàtima, buen trabajo Auquicu kay:


----------



## Auquicu

Muy buen avance Herbie:

Tu avatar me hace recordar un pub que visité en el 2005, otro día te enseño.

Respeco de tu modelo, no te olvides de hacerle un acabado a la plataforma, es decir darle forma de acantilado.Espero verlo pronto con las texturas, y no te olvides de revisar que no tenga geometría escondida, porque si el modelo KMZ está en 300kb y sin texturas, pues me parece un poco pesado.

Saludos,


----------



## LanderMen

Muy bueno los edificios, Lima se esta "tridimensionandose" en el google earth xD. Espero que tambien hagan diseños en 3D para trujillo, se que cuesta trabajo, pero al final es su decision, yo apoyare tambien y hare el real plaza(creo que me tomara demasiaaaado tiempo xD), a menos de que otro tenga mas tiempo y lo haga mas rapido, esque no me gusta ver en el google earth a trujillo en la parte de Real Plaza con chacras solo porque las fotos de satelite de google earth son antiguas xD.
Sigan asi, se ve bien chevere. Salu2 desde Trujillo


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Auquicu said:


> Muy buen avance Herbie:
> 
> Tu avatar me hace recordar un pub que visité en el 2005, otro día te enseño.
> 
> Respeco de tu modelo, no te olvides de hacerle un acabado a la plataforma, es decir darle forma de acantilado.Espero verlo pronto con las texturas, y no te olvides de revisar que no tenga geometría escondida, porque si el modelo KMZ está en 300kb y sin texturas, pues me parece un poco pesado.
> 
> Saludos,


Mi avatar proviene de una peleícula homónima a mi nombre de usuario xD. Y, bueno, creo que me he excedido con los kbs, así que no me queda otra que lanzarlo por partes . Lo que sí me he dado cuenta es que tengo varias líneas de más, así que he ido quitándolas (con relativo éxito). Ojalá me salga bien al final.


----------



## Auquicu

Hola Herbie.
Claro que he visto las películas, algunas muy antiguas, de Herbie el VW. Pues te comenté que tu avatar me recordaba de un bar que visité en el 2005, queda en Plymouth, una ciudad universitaria con mucha historia, antiguo puerto base de piratas y corsarios, lugar de donde partió el Mayflower y los primeros colonizadores a norteamérica, además de base militar en la 2da guerra mundial que queda en la costa sur oeste de Inglaterra. Pues ahi existe un bar llamado "The Fresher and Professor", y como se puede ver en la foto, hay cerveza Guiness.










Respecto de tu modelo del Puerticurtorio, me bajé la primera versión que has puesto en el Google Warehouse. Está muy buena, pero pesa demasiado (658 kb). 
Pesa casi el doble que mi modelo de la Iglesia de la Medalla Milagrosa, que pesa 387 kb y eso que tiene mucho más geometría y 17 fototexturas.

* La textura del frontis es de 670 x 586 y pesa 513 kb. Puedes reducirla a un 35% sin problemas, y la conviertes en un PNG de 235 x x206, de 125 kb de peso. Es decir 5 veces menos peso. Incluso puedes intentar reducirla aun más.
* Igual,la textura de las ventanas es de 175 x 502, de 130 kb. Si la reduces de tamaño en a 20% se ve igualita, y es un PNG de 53 x 151, y de apenas 25 kb. Más de 5 veces menos.
* La tercera textura, la del techo, al no tener detalles, puedes reducirla incluso a menos de 20%.
* Además, las texturas del las ventanas y el techo, como no tienen transparecias, puedes hacerlas/convertirlas a JPG, con lo que las puedes reducir de peso mucho más.

Con esto tu modelo se reduce significativamente, y en un mismo archivo podrías hacer todo el puericurtorio, ya que la textura de las paredes y la del techo se repite en muchos edificios, y son las fototexturas lo que más opesan enlos modelos.

Saludos,


----------



## reichsleiter

Aqui, cómo va quedando mi modelo del Westin:










Hay una saliente que está con color predeterminado, la vi en una foto de la obra en sí pero no le he hecho más porque no sé como va a quedar, la saliente no sale en los renders. Cualquier consejo sobre el modelo, posibles mejoras que yo pueda hacerle, avisadme.

Saludos.


----------



## escrew

LanderMen said:


> Muy bueno los edificios, Lima se esta "tridimensionandose" en el google earth xD. Espero que tambien hagan diseños en 3D para trujillo, se que cuesta trabajo, pero al final es su decision, yo apoyare tambien y hare el real plaza(creo que me tomara demasiaaaado tiempo xD), a menos de que otro tenga mas tiempo y lo haga mas rapido, esque no me gusta ver en el google earth a trujillo en la parte de Real Plaza con chacras solo porque las fotos de satelite de google earth son antiguas xD.
> Sigan asi, se ve bien chevere. Salu2 desde Trujillo


No quisiera presumir pero yo hice algunos modelos en la plaza de armas de trujillo,chekeala :lol:


----------



## escrew

Auquicu said:


> Escrew, he visto tu nueva versión del edificio El Pacífico.
> 
> Está mejor, pero tiene solo 5 pisos, cuando debe tener 7.
> 
> No te olvides de borrar los cables que se atraviesan en la fototextura, y de utilizar las correctas en los lados, es decir las del Haiti en el lado que corresponde, por lo que tienes que cambiarlas con las del BCP. Recuerda, el Haiti está en Diagonal, el MacDonalds está en la cara que da al ovalo, y el BCP va en la cara de Pardo.


Pues, Google me acepto el modelo del pacifico:lol:


----------



## reichsleiter

En tal caso, felicitaciones. Yo aún espero que me acepten cierto modelo...pero bueno, esa es otra historia XD.


----------



## LanderMen

escrew said:


> No quisiera presumir pero yo hice algunos modelos en la plaza de armas de trujillo,chekeala :lol:


¿Te refieres a la iglesia y a las casonas?. Si la vi ^^. Recien yo eh visto que hay todos estos edificios:
-Residencial Húsares
-Residencial Valderrama 491
-Chan Chan
-Catedral y Casonas
-Estadio Mansiche y Coliseo Gran Chimú.
-Edificio Servat
-Reservorio San Isidro
-Pabellon H de la UPN
-Hotel Primavera
-Almazen Industrial (Salaverry)

Otro lugar que se puedo hacer edificio 3D?, no se la verdad xD. Se podria hacer el real o el mall aventura pero ay q tener una paciencia......
Recien que me doy cuenta que otro lugar interesante de trujillo se le haria 3D? xD. Tal vez la huaca del sol y la luna, la UPAO xD, no se la verdad.


----------



## stonemax

hace unas semanas subi un modelo al almacen pero no me habian aceptado a la capa 3d, esta semana apele y porfin me aceptaron :banana:

el modelo (edificios regency, altamira I y II)(segun decian que le faltaban texturas :lol



















miraflores no se queda atras y sigue creciendo con 3d.
la bajada balta:



















ya mande otra apelacion sobre el edificio capital (con pruebas respectivas, segun dice el edificio no existe, y que no esta bien alineado; claro si la imagen satelital de lima es del 2005 :nuts


----------



## escrew

Lima esta regresando en 3d...


----------



## reichsleiter

Bueno, hoy tuve mi pasada periódica por la JP, y mientras el transporte estaba detenido frente al Westin, me dediqué a observarlo. La base tiene cuatro pisos de, según mi medición al ojo, cuatro metros cada uno. Lo mismo con la estructura que no pertenece a la torre, ya tengo la forma de la cara que da a la Javier Prado, y si bien aún no puedo basarme en lo que he visto (porque el edificio no está terminado), sí puedo dibujar un boceto que me ayudará después, seguramente.

PD: Auquicu, me has inspirado. Haré aquel bar que mencionaste.


----------



## Auquicu

Escrew, acabo de ver tu nuevo modelo del malecón de Miraflores.

Algunas sugerencias para que lo acepten en la capa 3D de GE:

- Pesa 2.39 MB. Demasiado! Debería ser 10 veces más chico el archivo. Recuerda que el "sobrepeso" es uno de los motivos de rechazo de Google.
- Casi todo el edificio está flotando en Google earth. 
- La textura principal tiene un tremendo poste de luz que deberías borrar.


----------



## escrew

Auquicu said:


> Escrew, acabo de ver tu nuevo modelo del malecón de Miraflores.
> 
> Algunas sugerencias para que lo acepten en la capa 3D de GE:
> 
> - Pesa 2.39 MB. Demasiado! Debería ser 10 veces más chico el archivo. Recuerda que el "sobrepeso" es uno de los motivos de rechazo de Google.
> - Casi todo el edificio está flotando en Google earth.
> - La textura principal tiene un tremendo poste de luz que deberías borrar.


Y como podria modificarlo para que no flote?, como cambiaria el peso??


----------



## Auquicu

escrew said:


> Y como podria modificarlo para que no flote?, como cambiaria el peso??


Acabo de tomarle una radiografía a tu modelo, y te sorprenderías de lo que encontré dentro. 

Pues tienes 2 texturas inutilizadas que pesan un montón:
- La foto original que tomaste, con parque incluido, con sus bancas y novios, además del cielo, edificaciones vecinas, etc. Pesa 1539 km, y no se necesita.
- La misma foto con la perspectiva modificada pero no perfecta, y no es utilizada en el modelo, pesa 485 kb.
Ahí nomás tienes 2024 kb de grasa inutilizada, y hay otras fototexturas que tampoco sirven.

Esto pasa cuando la foto sin arreglar la perspectiva del edificio la metes en el Sketchup, y dentro del Sketchup utilizas la herramienta de perspectiva y la estiras para que encaje la cara del modelo. Esta herramienta funciona bien, pero cuando lo haces mantiene dentro del modelo la foto original y varias versiones del estiramiento que le estás dando. 
Adicionalmente tienes 4 versiones del piso, es decir del suelo del Google Earth en tu modelo.

Pasos para las soluciones:
1) Elimina todas las fototexturas de tu modelo.
2) Con otro editor gráfico, modifica la foto del frontis del edificio, de manera que quede una foto rectangular que encajará con tu modelo. Es decir, arreglas la perspectiva y te quedas solo con el edificio, reduciendo los bordes de manera que ya no tenga cielo, parque, o edificios vecinos.
3) Esta foto arreglada, la reduces en tamaño y la guardas como JPG. Deberías quedarte con una foto de menos de 100kb. Yo la reduciría a unos 45 kb, pero haz la prueba, porque alguna calidad y resolución se pierde cuando se reduce. Me he dado cuenta que el Paint de Windows hace buen trabajo con la reducción de tamaño y compresión a jpg. aprovecha que estás en el editor para borrarle el poste que mencioné.
4) Recién importa esa fototextura al Sketchup y aplícala como fototextura. No utilices más la herramienta de ajustar la perspectiva, sino se te multiplican las fotos.
5) Para el edificio flotante: En Sketchup, entre los íconos de Google Earth "upload" y "download", hay uno de superficie. Parece un papel medio doblado. Actívalo y verás cómo es el piso de irregular en la zona del malecón, según Google earth. Pues la única solución es hacerle algún tipo de plataforma. Mira mi model de la Iglesia de Fátima, el del Faro de Miraflores, o otros modelos de el malecón de Miraflores, como el Marriot y los edificios cercanos, y verás que todos han tenido que recurrir a hacerle una plataforma. En el caso del Marriot y otros, la han solapado bastante bien utiliando como piso una foto del suelo en Google earth. Te recomiendo hundir un poco el modelo, de manera que la parte posterior del edificio esté sumergida un poco en el piso, así no tienes que hacer tanta plataforma en la parte frontal, porque se verá rarísimo.
6) Al final, cuando tengas tu modelo, antes de ponerlo en Google, revisa cuantas texturas tiene tu KMZ. La herramienta de pintura, que te muestra las fototexturas, es engañoza, puesto no te enseña todas las que esconde el modelo. Revisa esto analizando el propio KMZ, cambiándole la extensión a ZIP, y viendo el directorio de taxturas que contiene. En las últmas versiones del SKetchup también se puede hacer algo parecido guardando el modelo como collada.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Auquicu said:


> Hola Herbie.
> Claro que he visto las películas, algunas muy antiguas, de Herbie el VW. Pues te comenté que tu avatar me recordaba de un bar que visité en el 2005, queda en Plymouth, una ciudad universitaria con mucha historia, antiguo puerto base de piratas y corsarios, lugar de donde partió el Mayflower y los primeros colonizadores a norteamérica, además de base militar en la 2da guerra mundial que queda en la costa sur oeste de Inglaterra. Pues ahi existe un bar llamado "The Fresher and Professor", y como se puede ver en la foto, hay cerveza Guiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respecto de tu modelo del Puerticurtorio, me bajé la primera versión que has puesto en el Google Warehouse. Está muy buena, pero pesa demasiado (658 kb).
> Pesa casi el doble que mi modelo de la Iglesia de la Medalla Milagrosa, que pesa 387 kb y eso que tiene mucho más geometría y 17 fototexturas.
> 
> * La textura del frontis es de 670 x 586 y pesa 513 kb. Puedes reducirla a un 35% sin problemas, y la conviertes en un PNG de 235 x x206, de 125 kb de peso. Es decir 5 veces menos peso. Incluso puedes intentar reducirla aun más.
> * Igual,la textura de las ventanas es de 175 x 502, de 130 kb. Si la reduces de tamaño en a 20% se ve igualita, y es un PNG de 53 x 151, y de apenas 25 kb. Más de 5 veces menos.
> * La tercera textura, la del techo, al no tener detalles, puedes reducirla incluso a menos de 20%.
> * Además, las texturas del las ventanas y el techo, como no tienen transparecias, puedes hacerlas/convertirlas a JPG, con lo que las puedes reducir de peso mucho más.
> 
> Con esto tu modelo se reduce significativamente, y en un mismo archivo podrías hacer todo el puericurtorio, ya que la textura de las paredes y la del techo se repite en muchos edificios, y son las fototexturas lo que más opesan enlos modelos.
> 
> Saludos,


¡Hola, Auquicu! gracias por la info , estaba pensando rehacer la base del puericultorio siguiendo uno de los manuales de Youtube en los cuales se puede crear un suelo falso partiendo de lo que se importe del mismo GE, lo cual reduce increíblemente el peso del archivo. Aprovechando el feriado, he de darme un paseo por Magdalena a eso de las 5 a.m. (hora _pirañaproof_ :lol para recolectar algunas de las fotos que me faltan. Muchas gracias por tus consejos (y la reseña sobre el bar con Herbie).

Aquí mi nuevo terreno:

http://i33.tinypic.com/11kuznp.jpg

Lo malo es que pesa 105 kb .


----------



## Auquicu

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> ...
> Aquí mi nuevo terreno:
> 
> http://i33.tinypic.com/11kuznp.jpg
> 
> Lo malo es que pesa 105 kb .


Y si lo guardas como JPG bajándole ya sea el tamaño de la foto, o la resolución, de manera que pese menos?

Me gustaría ver el video de Youtube que mencionas, y es que he estado haciendo modelos que por costeros, tienen el terreno equivocadamente desnivelado en Google Earth.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

La foto ya es jpg, pesa un poco por lo mismo que la exporté desde el GE. Aquí el video:






Otros útiles:


----------



## escrew

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> La foto ya es jpg, pesa un poco por lo mismo que la exporté desde el GE. Aquí el video:


Buenaa, necesitava ver ese Video


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

*Fotomatch*



















¡Por fin aprendí :banana:! Pero de todas maneras me quedó feo :nuts:.


----------



## escrew

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> ¡Por fin aprendí :banana:! Pero de todas maneras me quedó feo :nuts:.


Pues, hastala fecha sale, seguro podrias hacer algunos arreglos:lol:


----------



## escrew

*Nueva Lima?*


----------



## Auquicu

Hola Herbie.

En mi proyecto de la Iglesia de Fátima utilicé el Fotomatch. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448499&page=64

Como sabes, esta técnica permite elaborar un modelo 3-D- sobre la base de una fotografía, es decir sobre la base de un plano en 2-D. Sin embargo según lo que pude aprender, una vez creado el modelo resulta inevitable que algunas cosas no cuadren al estirarse en la nueva perspectiva, y no queden bien. Además, para el fotomatch es mejor utilizar una foto de mediano tamaño, pero si queda así en el modelo, queda pesadísimo. Por último, es seguro que el Sketchup guarde sin que uno lo sepa, varias versiones de la foto que has utilizado, por lo que el modelo queda aun más pesado. 

Por esta razón, considero que una vez que tengas el sólido, borres todas las texturas y utilizando una foto decente, creas nuevas fototexturas de tamaño ligero, bien editadas para borrarle cables, postes y algunas otras distracciones, para reemplazar las originales.

En tu caso, eso es aun más necesario pues la foto que utilizaste fue tomada a través de un vidrio de un carro, por lo que no tiene buena coloración.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Me parece que el mapa satelital tiene más contraste (aunque lo dudo).

Auquicu, hice lo que me dijiste (quitarle todas las texturas del photomatch y empezar de cero. Lo que no he podido hacer es quitarle el efecto de la luna del carro, y pues no creo que pueda volver a pasar por allí al corto plazo. Hice lo mismo con otra casa (estavez sin photomatch), la cual creo que me quedó más decente que la anterior. También le reduje el tamaño de las fotos, pero aún así juntas llegan a pesar como 1 mega y medio hno:.

Este es el avance, de hecho que a la casa tudor le tengo que tomar otra foto. El modelo lo subí para que puedas examinarlo más a fondo y me puedas decir cómo seguir mejorándolo kay:.










Muchas gracias xD.


----------



## Auquicu

Pásame tu email em privado, para mandarte el archivo.
Saludos,


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

*Casona Marsano*

http://i37.tinypic.com/2zgrvyo.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/a5ge1w.jpg

Qué lástima que no hay mejores fotos disponibles... Y qué lástima que no me sale el techo :lol:.

*Edit (UPDATE):*

Chau, Compupalace :banana:...

http://i34.tinypic.com/ngejxu.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/9s7znb.jpg

En el compupalace hay 3 monitores con el GE abierto todo el día, sería genial que Google pase un modelo de la casa de manera que allí vean todos lo que alguna vez hubo.

*Finitvm:*










Está basado en la foto en blanco y negro con las texturas de su cartel de demolición.

==========================

















No se pudo verificar la existencia del edificio.








Alineación incorrecta








Terreno demasiado alterado


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

*Arco Morisco (beta)*

http://i34.tinypic.com/23rtwmu.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/j6j1oi.jpg

*Update:*



















Me falta:
-Reducir el peso de las texturas
-Ambos domos

=============================

Ya lo acabé (tarde, mal y a rastras xD).


----------



## Auquicu

Muy bueno!!!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

*Parque de la Media Luna*

Gracias Auquicu.










¿A dónde se fueron todos ?


----------



## escrew

Deberian hacer mas edificios en el golf, solo tiene 1 modelo, cuando antes tenia casi todos..


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

escrew said:


> Deberian hacer mas edificios en el golf, solo tiene 1 modelo, cuando *antes tenia casi todos*..


Eso es cierto, y en verdad una lástima... Deberían sacarlos y volverlos a subir, para que lode de Google hagan caso, porque cuando subes directamente tienes hasta una semana, pero cuando apelas sabe Dios cuándo integrarán tu modelo a la capa 3D. Por lo mismo que esos edificios ya existen, no los hago, además soy pésimo modelando construcciones altas (Intenté modelar el Scotia Bank de Schell con Larco y nada).

Ah, y felicitaciones por Huacho 3D kay:.


----------



## escrew

Mi nuevo Proyecto Mincetur :


----------



## escrew

falta algunas caras---


----------



## escrew

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/search?viewer=00721814012322316146&scoring=m


----------



## CessTenn

Señores, cual era el programa que usan para editar sus fotos?


----------



## escrew

photoshop o hasta el paint de windows


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Photoshop CS2... Me encantaría tener el 4, pero cuesta una barbaridad.


----------



## Auquicu

Paint, Irfanview, Gimp 2.
Todos gratis.


----------



## Auquicu

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> No sé... Se perdió el detalle de los pasamanos del techo, además, aunque no lo parezca, hay como 5 texturas difrentes. 2 PNG (transparencias) y 3 JPG, y el detalle se empobreció al bajarle la calidad (casi ni se lee el letrero).


Herbie, obvio que con la reducción se va a perder cierta resolución, pero recuerda que estos modelos son para verlos en Google Earth, donde para verlos siempre se mantiene una distancia del modelo desde la cual no se espera leer nada.

Para dar un ejemplo, mira los modelos de Disney Orlando o Paris, pese a la excelente resolución y peso de algunas estructuras, ni siquiera a Micky Mouse le han puesto muy alta resolución.

La distancia para ver un modelo en Google Earth no es más cerca que la distancia desde la cual tomaste la foto a tu modelo, y desde ella no se esperaría leer lo que dice en su fachada.

De todas formas, para evitar más distorciones que las usuales, todas las ediciones deben hacerse en archivos BMP, y solo al final debe convertirse en JPG. Si se hace todo en JPG, con cada guardada la imagen se irá distorcionando.


----------



## escrew

Mi ultimo modelo:


----------



## reichsleiter

Bueno, ehm, tengo una cuestión que quería preguntar.

Hoy estuve viendo algunas cosas en GE, en Berlin, y encontré un edificio (no hace falta mencionar cual). El punto es que, estoy por hacer ese edificio, y me di con la sorpresa de que el sitio ya estaba "ocupado". Lo extraño es que si paso el mouse sobre el edificio, este no se ilumina de azul (como es lo usual), lo busqué en la Galería 3D y no existía.

Ya me habia pasado antes con un edificio en San Francisco, y llegué a la conclusión de que habían sido edificios borrados de la galería (por sus creadores), y que extrañamente se habían quedado en el GE. Estos edificios tienen las texturas borrosas (más que lo normal, como un edificio común y corriente en Earth pero que no ha cargado por completo). Mi duda es, si subiese un modelo en esa ubicación (o en cualquier otra donde haya un edificio así), sería aceptado? 

No sé si les ha pasado a ustedes también, encontrar un modelo "fantasma" en Google Earth.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

reichsleiter said:


> Bueno, ehm, tengo una cuestión que quería preguntar.
> 
> Hoy estuve viendo algunas cosas en GE, en Berlin, y encontré un edificio (no hace falta mencionar cual). El punto es que, estoy por hacer ese edificio, y me di con la sorpresa de que el sitio ya estaba "ocupado". Lo extraño es que si paso el mouse sobre el edificio, este no se ilumina de azul (como es lo usual), lo busqué en la Galería 3D y no existía.
> 
> Ya me habia pasado antes con un edificio en San Francisco, y llegué a la conclusión de que habían sido edificios borrados de la galería (por sus creadores), y que extrañamente se habían quedado en el GE. Estos edificios tienen las texturas borrosas (más que lo normal, como un edificio común y corriente en Earth pero que no ha cargado por completo). Mi duda es, si subiese un modelo en esa ubicación (o en cualquier otra donde haya un edificio así), sería aceptado?
> 
> No sé si les ha pasado a ustedes también, encontrar un modelo "fantasma" en Google Earth.


En efecto, mis casonas viejas siguen en la capa 3D pese que actualicé sus modelos hace una semana. No únicamente sucede con Berlin, pero ojo que muchas ciudades europeas suben sus propios modelos, los cuales, por más feos que estén, no sé si podamos cambiarlos.

Yo pienso que debes hacer la prueba y subirlo. En caso sea como tu dices (fantasma), pues los de Google corregirán el error y pondrán tu versión en lugar de la que está borrosa.

*Casa Sevillana* (Óvalo de Sucre)


----------



## Auquicu

reichsleiter said:


> Bueno, ehm, tengo una cuestión que quería preguntar.
> 
> Hoy estuve viendo algunas cosas en GE, en Berlin, y encontré un edificio ... si paso el mouse sobre el edificio, este no se ilumina de azul (como es lo usual), lo busqué en la Galería 3D y no existía.


Usualmente eso sucede cuando son edificios creados por Google o alguna institución con partnership de Google y ellos lo cuelgan. 
Por ejemplo, mira cualquier ciudad creada por Google, por ejemplo Miami, o Disney Orlando o Paris, y verás que sucede los mismo con sus edificios.

A propósito, hoy Google agregó sus propios edificios 3D a dos ciudades: Melbourne (Australia) y Lyon (Francia).


----------



## escrew

Alguno de aqui es arquitecto de profesion?


----------



## Auquicu

escrew said:


> Alguno de aqui es arquitecto de profesion?


Yo soy abogado. Tu?
Herbie?


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

escrew said:


> Alguno de aqui es arquitecto de profesion?


Yo al menos no, lo hago por hobby.



Auquicu said:


> Yo soy abogado. Tu?
> Herbie?


Y yo estudio derecho :lol:.


----------



## escrew

Yo soy estudiante :lol:


----------



## escrew

Yo tambnien pienso estudiar derecho l:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Lol. Parece que los abogados somos una suerte de arquitectos reprimidos :lol:.


----------



## escrew

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=e3309dfbf0df5736abfe94da4b4e639c&prevstart=0


----------



## reichsleiter

Herbie, seguí tu consejo, subí el Staatsoper y ahora solo queda esperar. Por mientras, para liberarme de mis edificios europeos por un rato, ¿nadie me da una idea de un edificio de acá? Herbie, por ahí lei que ibas a tomar fotos de la parroquia de la plaza de armas de Magdalena, pues he querido hacerla desde hace tiempo (inmediatamente después de que hice la Cúpula), pero no encontré fotos en Panoramio o Google (fotos decentes para poder usarlas como texturas). Si las tomaste, ¿podrías postearlas?


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

escrew said:


> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=e3309dfbf0df5736abfe94da4b4e639c&prevstart=0


Ya vi tu modelo. Al principio me gustó bastante, pero luego chequé la planta baja, y como que no me gusta como quedó repitiéndose el primer piso con ese letrero incompleto. Pero fuera de eso, te quedó muy bien kay:.



*Óvalo de Sucre:*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

reichsleiter said:


> Si las tomaste, ¿podrías postearlas?


Las puse en tu página de usuario el día domingo







.

Edit: ¡Me dejó estupefacto tu Staatsoper! Está mil veces mejor que la versión de Google.

Hay una parroquia en Berlín cuyas coordenadas son 52°31'1.31"N y 13°24'47.52"E, fue destruida durante la WWII y ahora creo que es un museo. Cuando termine tu descanso de lo europeo podrías echarle un ojo, es una construcción histórica que muchos ignoran cuando van a Berlín, y pienso que merece un poco de crédito.


----------



## Auquicu

Respecto del edificio en la Av. Larco:



Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Ya vi tu modelo. Al principio me gustó bastante, pero luego chequé la planta baja, y como que no me gusta como quedó repitiéndose el primer piso con ese letrero incompleto. Pero fuera de eso, te quedó muy bien kay:.


Por mi parte me pareció que pesa demasiado (406 kb), y analicé el archivo collada en busca de la razón.
Pues en tu modelo está incluida esta foto, gigante e inutilizada:








Y eso que para ponerla en el blog la he reducido a la mitad de tamaño, es decir ocupaba toda mi pantalla.

Pesa 293 kb, es decir tu modelo tiene sobrepeso inútil de 293kb. Con esto:

406 kb -
293 kb
---------------
113 kb <--------- El peso real de tu modelo, el que debería tener.

Es casi 4 veces menos, por eso es importante revisar los modelos y la collada antes de subirlos al 3d warehouse.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Hola, estaba revisando un blog sobre el Warehouse y me di con la sorpresa de que hay varios casos de suplantación de autoría. ¿Hay alguna forma de proteger mis modelos?

Edit:

*Ranchito tipo Cuartel*:










Reichsleiter, como dije, las fotos que tomé están en tu _User Board_.

Auquicu, este modelo me salió 200 kb, por lo que no sé si sería mejor lanzar casa por casa o cuadra por cuadra (cuando complete una).


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

*Update*










Creo que mejor las suelto una por una, para no sacrificar el detalle por cuestiones de peso hno:.


----------



## aquicusco

se ve muy bien!


----------



## reichsleiter

Herbie, ¡gracias por las imágenes!

Actualmmente, creo que la versión 7 del SketchUp tiene una opción para que salgas como autor del modelo, en la esquina inferior izquierda, junto a la "G", hay un botón con una persona en el centro. Yo, por mi parte, no la he usado. Aquí posteo las instrucciones que da Google:



> Claiming Credit
> 
> 1. Click the Google Account button in the lower left-hand corner, denoted by the letter G.
> 2. Sign in to your Google Account.
> 3. Click Window > Credits. This will open the Credits window.
> 4. Click Claim Credit.


Saludos.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

aquicusco said:


> se ve muy bien!


Muchas gracias, me alegra que te haya gustado .

Reichsleiter, gracias por el dato, pero creo que los subiré así nomás...










Perdonen que los aburra con tanta captura de pantalla, con esta acabo.


----------



## Auquicu

Herbie, están muy buenos, especialmente la casa blanca. kay:
Ya les puse sus estrellas.
A ver si te animas a completar todo el ovalo.


----------



## escrew

Habra que "repartirnos" los modelos 3d de Lima??


----------



## escrew

Para que mas modelos se acepten?
.


----------



## escrew

Mi Nuevo Modelo


----------



## escrew

Se han aceptado mas modelos en Huacho,Peru
:lol:

me negaron el edificio telefonica :nuts:
Me aceptaron el actual HSBC en San Isidro :cheers:


----------



## stonemax

escrew said:


> Se han aceptado mas modelos en Huacho,Peru
> :lol:
> 
> me negaron el edificio telefonica :nuts:
> Me aceptaron el actual HSBC en San Isidro :cheers:


cuales fueron los motivos? :bash:.


----------



## escrew

Solo dice que falta fototexturas, pero ya apelè


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Auquicu said:


> Herbie, están muy buenos, especialmente la casa blanca. kay:
> Ya les puse sus estrellas.
> A ver si te animas a completar todo el ovalo.


Gracias, esa es mi meta .

Oye, Escrew, felicitaciones por tus modelos kay:.

Estuve haciendo esta casa todo el día, me rendí tratando de borrar los cables y el ollín de las paredes y rehice las texturas desde cero:



















Edit: Me aceptaron el arco... Después de casi 2 semanas.


----------



## stonemax

escrew said:


> Mi Nuevo Modelo


hay se ve las mismas torres de 15 pisos pero tienen diferentes alturas :nuts:, una mas alta que la otra pero deben tener la misma altura mas o menos 46m (ssp)

escrew, y que fue con el edificio de la oroya, y el del malecon de la marina?



> Solo dice que falta fototexturas, pero ya apelè


a esperar 1 semana mas :bash:, los de google earth se han demorado de poner las medallas azules, mas de 1 semana, yo recuerdo que subi un modelo y en 3 dias ya estaba en la capa.

pd: me olvidaba herbie, felicitaciones haces excelentes modelos, tambien vi que aceptaron tu arco morisco, usas el photomatch verdad?


----------



## escrew

Tanto el de la Oroya como el del malecon estan por revisar 

Tambien recurdo que antes aceptaban en corto tiempo :lol:


----------



## reichsleiter

Escrew, la torre con texturas que sale a la derecha es tuya también, no? te recomendaría que le reduzcas la escala, el ancho de cada cara te salió grande:








En rojo, el área que ocupa tu edificio. Ya que la foto no salió perpendicular, el techo no figura sobre la base del edificio (como debería de ser), sino que sale a un lado de esta, y tú hiciste que cada cara del edificio tenga unos cuantos metros más de ancho, de los que debería tener. En rojo y en verde, las dimensiones (y ubicaciones) que debería tener la base del edificio, te recomendaría la del cuadrado azul ya que es la base original de la torre.

Usa una persona (al "Bryce" que sale por defecto) como referencia para ajustar la altura, que también tiene algunos metros de más.

Suerte con tu apelación del Telefónica.

Herbie, felicitaciones por tu modelo y por la textura de este.

Saludos.


----------



## escrew

Nuevo Modelo:


----------



## escrew

Vere que hago con esa torre de La Residencial San Felipe
:lol:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

escrew said:


> Nuevo Modelo:
> http://www.imagengratis.org/images/fdxbf[I].jpg[/img[/I]]
> 
> [img]http://www.imagengratis.org/images[I]/fhdg.jpg[/img[/I]]
> 
> [[I]img]http://[/I]www.imagengratis.org/images/gjfv.jpg


¡Epa! Te quedó mostro :cheers:.

Yo tuve que borrar mi último modelo, porque me equivoqué de lugar :lol:...

*Finito:*










Ah, por cierto, me rechazaron 2 modelos del óvalo: ambas casas verdes. Dicen que la razón es falta de texturas... ¿Cómo? Esas casas son contiguas, no puedo ponerles ventanas a los costados, lo que hice fue sustraer una textura de la pared y completarla. ¿Qué les pasa a esos de Google?

@Reichsleiter: Te dejé nuevas fotos.


----------



## escrew

ESTUVE INACTIVO..
POR NO TENER FOTOS SUFICIENTES..
PERO REGRESE CON LA VERSION BETA DEL BANCO DE COMERCIO


----------



## stonemax

escrew said:


> ESTUVE INACTIVO..
> POR NO TENER FOTOS SUFICIENTES..
> PERO REGRESE CON LA VERSION BETA DEL BANCO DE COMERCIO


:lol:, felicidades por tus modelos, te aceptaron todos menos el del malecón de la marina hno:; bueno acabo de ver el último modelo que subiste, el banco del comercio, bueno le falta hacer unos retoques, se ve muy monótono has usado solo 1 textura, además la altura de tu modelo esta en 65 metros, que es incorrecto, la altura estimada de este edificio (por skyscraperpage) es de 76 metros, y lo opcional sería poner la antena (textura en formato png-24, algo asi), bueno ahi ya tienes chamba para mejorar.

pd: los del google se demoran en aceptar mis modelos :bash:.


----------



## reichsleiter

No solo los tuyos. Los de Google tienen preferencias.


----------



## escrew

CALIFICARIA A LOS DE GOOGLE COMO "DEMENTES", PERO SE QUE LA DEMORA SE DEBE A QUE SON MUCHOS LOS MODELOS QUE DEBEN SER ACEPTADOS, OBVIAMENTE AL REDEDOR DEL MUNDO.


----------



## escrew

COMO ES EL FOMRATO PNG?


----------



## escrew




----------



## escrew

QUE SAN ISIDRO YA NO LUCIRA TAN DESOLADO. ES MI META :lol:


----------



## stonemax

aqui hay una guia con tecnicas para hacer modelos 3d, es la guia de modelado del sketchup en español

www.mexicoenelmapa.com.mx/pdf/buenas_practicas.pdf

el png, es un formato asi como el jpg, el gif, el bmp, la ventaja de este formato es que se puede usar transparencias, en la guia de arriba esta todo lo relacionado a eso.


----------



## Auquicu

Yo te había recomendado usar PNG para la antena del edificio RPP. Un ejemplo clásico de su uso en Google earth es la torre Eiffel.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Andabas de parranda :lol:...

Te felicito por haber llenado San Felipe .


----------



## reichsleiter

Escrew, te recomiendo que le des forma y altura a la antena, según las texturas de tu mismo modelo esta es más alta que como la has hecho, y su forma es elíptica. Claro que hacer una elipse haría que tenga más peso (la antena tendria 24 caras), lo mejor sería hacer que tenga una forma de hexágono estirado en vez de cuadrado. Trata de hacerle también las parabólicas que están al lado de la antena mayor.


----------



## reichsleiter

Bueno, debo admitir que cada vez que veo este thread, más quiero hacer el edificio RPP. Escrew, ¿os molestaría mucho si trato de hacer el edificio?


----------



## escrew

Creo que no, puesto que me resulta algo dificil hacer el modelo, mejor busco otros :lol:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

¡Hola a ambos!

@Escrew: Tu edificio del Senati sigue a la espera desde el 17 de septiembre, tu Caja Municipal Del Santa del 13 del mismo mes... ¡Y el restaurante D'Romas data de Jun 13! Intenta volverlos a subir, para que los de Google los reconsideren.

@Reichsleiter: ¿Cómo va esa iglesia de Magdalena? Avísame por si requieres más material. Yo también me aventuré a modelar Berlín, hice una Sinagoga, pero parece que no la quieren en la capa 3D... _Arme Juden_ :lol:.

@Auquicu: Gracias por re-calificar los modelos que volví a subir .


----------



## reichsleiter

Bueno, la verdad, sí necesito material. Lo que me falta es una foto lateral, donde salga todo el costado de la parroquia, es lo único que queda para hacer. Vi tu sinagoga, y según la textura del techo, este no es plano, sino que tiene algunas partes que sobresalen (como mi Rotes Rathaus), te recomendaría hacerlas, no creo que le aumenten mucho de peso. Saludos.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

reichsleiter said:


> Bueno, la verdad, sí necesito material. Lo que me falta es una foto lateral, donde salga todo el costado de la parroquia, es lo único que queda para hacer. Vi tu sinagoga, y según la textura del techo, este no es plano, sino que tiene algunas partes que sobresalen (como mi Rotes Rathaus), te recomendaría hacerlas, no creo que le aumenten mucho de peso. Saludos.


La semana pasada fotografié un lado por partes y te dejé el link de 4shared en tu página de usuario. Si no funciona ese link, prueba con este de photobucket.


----------



## stonemax

*despues de 1 año me aceptaron el pentagonito*

:banana:, apelé al google y ya le voy 4 ganadas jejeje.
Link del Pentagonito: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=7215a63206cd761e5458101162f006ff 
también me aceptaron 3 modelos más a la capa 3d.
Link del Edificio Argos: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=494472950e6d2b978fe2b53982c64a3b
Link de las Torres de San Isidro y El Olivar: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=f68e42567efa210530d3aeca4dabf253
Edificio Lafayette: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=296ac3bcaebb6ebe6bc400af14ff6fe1

por fin!!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

*¡Felicitaciones!*

Parece que Google se ha puesto las pilas a la hora de aceptar modelos de Lima kay:.

San Isidro y Miraflores se ven espectaculares.


----------



## reichsleiter

A mi también me aceptaron modelos, cinco (incluyendo el edificio en la plaza de Magdalena). Este fin de semana subo la versión final de la Iglesia de la misma plaza.

San Isidro se ve bien, pero faltan más edificios en el Golf. Cuando termine la iglesia, paso a ver qué más le puedo hacer al modelo del Westin. Todavía falta tiempo para tener el modelo terminado, hasta que el edificio mismo esté completado, aunque quizás ya lo tenga listo antes.

EDIT: Y...agradezco a Dannyhighrise por algunas fotos que posteó en un thread dedicado al Westin, era lo que me faltaba para hacerle la base al edificio.


----------



## escrew

A mi tambien me aceptaron varios modelos en lima y en huacho, claro que miraflores se ve bien, especialmente se deberian modelar los de la av. pardo :lol:


----------



## nesua

*una ayudita argentina*



reichsleiter said:


> En el PDF que mencionaron en la página anterior leí algo sobre los terrenos, que el terreno que se importa desde Google Earth se podía editar en Sketchup si era inexacto. ¿alguno ha intentado eso? Yo pensé que si el terreno salía mal se tenía que hacer uno aparte.


si el terreno de google earth está mal (suele ocurrir bastante) tendrías que crear un terreno artificial alrededor del modelo.

Les paso un video en español sobre cómo hacerlo, 
(es del usuario José Manuel de España) :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm0blPGJPVw

consejo agregado al video: NO recorten el terreno sobrante, porque la altura del terreno en ge puede cambiar y sus modleos quedarian sobrando y serian eliminados.

otro: hagan el terreno lo más chico posible para no 'molestar' a los edificios/modelos de al lado.


======

ESCREW: te quería avisar que agregaron la colección de Perú a 'Naciones en construcción' y a 'América del Sur'.
Auquicu también lo habia pedido.


Saludos muchachos!!!


----------



## Auquicu

Hola Nesua.
Me di un paseo por Tucumán, y pude ver tu modelo de la Casa Histórica de la Independencia, la cual te quedó impresionante.
Muy buen modelo. Me dio envidia ver el nivel técnico que su grupo ha alcanzado. Felicitaciones!


----------



## nesua

Auquicu said:


> Hola Nesua.
> Me di un paseo por Tucumán, y pude ver tu modelo de la Casa Histórica de la Independencia, la cual te quedó impresionante.
> Muy buen modelo. Me dio envidia ver el nivel técnico que su grupo ha alcanzado. Felicitaciones!


Muchas gracias. 
Cuando descubrí este thread de uds., sinceramente, me dio envidia ver el nivel de organización que alcanzaron en el foro de skyscrapercity. A nosotros nos falta un poco eso. 
Los estoy leyendo hace apenas 1 mes y pude ver cómo se organizaban constantemente para no trabajar en lo mismo, además de las sugerencias que recibieron. Y eso me parece genial. Sigan así!.

.


----------



## CessTenn

Auquicu said:


> Son cosas que pasan. A finales de junio yo les comenté en este foro:
> 
> _*"... aprovechando el fin de semana y un rayo de sol que salió esta mañana, salí a tomar fotos de la nueva ubicación de Lima que he elegido para mi próximo modelo.
> 
> Algunas reflexiones:
> 
> 1) Caminar distraidamente mirando a los edificios y tomando fotos, hace que uno descubra que Lima tiene mucha caca en sus veredas, animal y humana.
> 2) La mejor forma de sacar la caca de las zapatillas es con un fosforito. El viejo truco de arrastrarlas por el pasto no funciona.
> 3) Si una toma muchas fotos, los vecinos lo miran mal y llaman al serenazgo y la policía.
> 4) Es imposible explicar al serenazgo y al policía qué es Sketchup y Google Earth.
> 5) A la gente de seguridad de los casinos tampoco les gusta que tomes fotos al edificio. También es imposible explicarles qué es Sketchup y Google Earth.
> 6) Salvo que los rasgos evidencien claramente que eres peruano (lo digo respetuosamente), por la cámara de fotos alguna brichera pensarás que eres turista y coquetamente preguntará de dónde eres, con evidentes otras intenciones.
> 7) Como ando metido en una oficina, no me había dado cuenta la cantidad de preciosas turistas que pasean de día por algunas zonas de Lima. Dan ganas de convertirse en brichero! "*_
> 
> A algunos no les gustó mi anécdota, pero desde entonces, por andar tomando fotos he sido perseguido por un perro y casi mordido, me han tocado pito o gritado, interrogado y casi arrestado, casi me roban la cámara, ah, y he seguido pisando caca, y en una oportunidad vómito (lo juro, no es broma!).
> 
> Las calles descuidadas de Lima...... hno:


Yo hice unos edificios de EEUU en 3D, y tambien fui interrogado una vez por el personal de seguridad cuando tomaba fotos a un edificio, y tu sabes como estan paranoicos los gringos con este asunto, y yo si tengo "rasgos" de extranjero aqui jaja No te molestes en explicar que es el SkecthUp o Google Earth, no mas diles que eres estudiante de arquitectura y que necesitas las fotos para un proyecto de la universidad, si es posible diles que les mandaras una copia por email cuando termines tu trabajo jaja. Una vez me preguntaron: Are you a terrorist? jajaja Yo solo atine a reirme.
A proposito: que es una brichera? :nuts:


----------



## reichsleiter

Hasta donde yo tengo entendido, brichero/a viene de "bridge", que como todos sabemos significa puente en inglés. Aquí la definición del diccionario reichsleiteriano.

Brichero, -a: Persona de un pais que tiene intenciones de establecer una relación con un/una turista del extranjero (generalmente europeos/as), usualmente con intereses económicos (????).

Corríjanme si me equivoco, se poco de estas cosas.


----------



## Auquicu

Un brichero es un peruano, que en su vagancia tiene como "profesión" el cazar gringas, con la intención de conseguir que le inviten y gasten dinero en él, y claro, tener sexo.

La página Web www.mochileros.org lo define con este relato:

Emblemático es tal personaje, un estereotipo que para algunas mujeres causa atracción, para algunos hombres… envidia, y para otros como él… orgullo.
La palabra brichero viene de “bridge” (bridgechero), dícese de aquel descendiente de indígenas que se catapulta hacia lejanas tierras extranjeras cazando turistas con sus artilugios amorosos.

Él, endulza los corazones de las turistas argumentando que es un descendiente legítimo de Incas, de sangre milenaria, cuya capacidad para apreciar las señales de la naturaleza han recaído sobre su persona de manera avasallante.
Las promesas de abrir su tercer ojo, viajar en ayahuasca y presenciar en nacimiento del sol en las ruinas es una vivencia tan atractiva que se convierte en irrechazable.
Es asi como este hijo del sol y la luna maravilla a su impactada audiencia.

Élla, es por lo general una viajera de tierras muy lejanas, tan lejanas que a duras penas los rayos del sol han logrado broncear sus casi albinas pestañas. La perfeción y los moldes como se manejan las estructuras, las relaciones y el modo de vivir occidental le han traído hasta este místico paraje. Su entorno no tiene la posibilidad de semejantes promesas de libertad y él, representa la puerta de salida y conocimiento a un nuevo mundo.

Parejas como ésta se unen a menudo y pasean por las calles de Cusco a diario, en grandes cantidades. Los desenlaces son variados pero siempre los mismos: él se va con ella a su país. Ella se queda en Cusco con él. Ella regresa con lágrimas a su país y el continúa realizando la misma operación incontables veces. O e casan y viven felices.
Claro, también hay bricheras. Hay para todos.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Lo mismo en la universidad: La estudiante "regia" del extranjero que pisa la facu de C.C.S.S. para llevar cursos de antropología y que pronto es engalanada por un erudito de ascendencia milenaria... O, también, por el que le vende la ganya hno:.


----------



## Auquicu

Toledo califica?


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Auquicu said:


> Toledo califica?


¡¡¡NOOO!!! Acuérdate: él es "sagrado" :lol:.


----------



## reichsleiter

XDDDDD

Ya he subido el edificio RPP, hice el png de la antena yo mismo porque no pude encontrar una foto decente para hacerlo. Uno menos en la lista.

Ripley, Westin, Kaiser-Wilhelm-Gedächniskirche, Swissôtel...¿cuál hago ahora?


----------



## stonemax

reichsleiter said:


> XDDDDD
> 
> Ya he subido el edificio RPP, hice el png de la antena yo mismo porque no pude encontrar una foto decente para hacerlo. Uno menos en la lista.
> 
> Ripley, Westin, Kaiser-Wilhelm-Gedächniskirche, Swissôtel...¿cuál hago ahora?


pues hazte la torre interbank, he visto muchas versiones pero ninguna aparece en la capa :bash:, yo no me atrevo a hacerlo pues no estoy inspirado, por ejemplo con el estadio nacional lo tuve que cranear 6 meses, pues no usaba la fototexura, hasta que un dia se me prendio el foco :lol:.
te doy un dato sobre el edificio ripley, tiene 75m de altura aproximadamente (skyscraperpage), el swissotel tiene 56m aprox.

me olvidaba, ya tengo 5 modelos para la revisión, y justo 3 modelos no han sido aceptados para la revision, por lo que ya apele 3 veces -.-; cada dia los estoy odiando mas a los de google :lol:.


----------



## Auquicu

reichsleiter said:


> XDDDDD
> 
> Ya he subido el edificio RPP, hice el png de la antena yo mismo porque no pude encontrar una foto decente para hacerlo. Uno menos en la lista.
> 
> Ripley, Westin, Kaiser-Wilhelm-Gedächniskirche, Swissôtel...¿cuál hago ahora?


La torre RPP quedó mucho mejor, pero parece incompleta. Los círculos amarillos en la parte más alta de la antena están flotando, no se conectan a ella. En la parte baja, has hecho unos fierros que serían los soportes de un plato satelital faltante. Finalmente, conecta de alguna manera los platos satelitales, ya que están flotando. Un simple soporte de fierro sería suficiente.


----------



## reichsleiter

Listo, ya edité.


----------



## Auquicu

reichsleiter said:


> Listo, ya edité.


Quedó muy bien!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Esos hijos de motor de búsqueda rechazaron mi casa anaranjada







.

No obstante, me aceptaron algunos







.

Es gracioso, me dice que falta una textura, lo cual es cierto, pero el jpg se repite en la cara interior en el GE, por lo que ponerle 2 texturas al muro sería recargar el modelo. En realidad, no es el primer modelo en el que uso dicha técnica. No sé por qué en este caso no accedieron.


----------



## Auquicu

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Es gracioso, me dice que falta una textura, lo cual es cierto, pero el jpg se repite en la cara interior en el GE, por lo que ponerle 2 texturas al muro sería recargar el modelo. En realidad, no es el primer modelo en el que uso dicha técnica. No sé por qué en este caso no accedieron.


Según algún blog que leí hace no mucho, el proceso de GE incluye en su parte inicial una evaluación automatizada. Este software, pues, se equivoca porque no entiende la forma de los modelos, solo analiza los "materiales" con el que ha sido hecho. 

Hace mucho que no posteo ningún modelo, y ya tengo uno casi listo para compartir. Me quita las pilas postear algo teniendo el sentimiento que Google lo va a rechazar sin motivo válido.:badnews:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Ya lo mencionaste xD. Publícalo... No pierdes nada.


----------



## escrew

No se que edificio puedo hacer .....


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

escrew said:


> No se que edificio puedo hacer .....


¿Has intentado completar la plaza de Huacho?


----------



## escrew

La verdad, Aun no, pero lo intentare, ahora, mejore el modelo que habia hecho en la costa de miraflroes :lol: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=bbed854e926ae682c5a86ecee51ab002


----------



## Auquicu

Acaban de actualizar las fotos satelitales en algunos lugares. Ahora el Cañón del Colca y la ciudad de Arequipa tienen imágenes actualizadas del mes de agosto 2009.


----------



## stonemax

escrew:
tu último modelo subido al 3dwh, esta algo fuera de escala










el edificio de color cemento es más pequeño que el edificio azul, ademas este último es un poco más alto que el edificio crediscotia que esta a la izquierda,
el edificio azul sobresale con su caja de ascensores; allí pongo unas fotos para que puedas corregirlos.


































parte de atras de los edificios.









el cf de san isidro en el GE se esta llenando de a poco, por ahi vi el pacífico y el bcp, voy a tratar de hacer la torre wiese.


----------



## reichsleiter

Necesito una foto del Westin, del lado que da a Las Begonias; aparte de eso ya he alcanzado al edificio actual, a esperar a que lo avanzen un poco más para continuar.

Después de terminar el Interbank (o quizás antes, me falta la textura lateral del edificio pequeño), comenzaré el Banco del Nuevo Mundo, el BIF, y luego quizás el Ordenspalais y Palais Schulenburg de Berlin.


----------



## reichsleiter

((me salió doble post, alguien puede borrar este?))


----------



## Auquicu

Hola Reinchsleiter, acabo de ver el edificio de Páginas Amarillas que has puesto en el 3d Warehouse. La foto que has usado para la textura es antigua, ya que el letrero de la parte alta dice "TPI", empresa que ya no es de Telefónica, y en su lugar ahora dice el actual nombre "YELL". Es un detalle sin importancia. 

La textura de la parte posterior esta invertida, lo corriges en el Sketchup con la función de mover textura, haciendo click sobre ella te aparece una ventana de FLIP.
Por otro lado, unas mejoras facilísimas que le puedes hacer es corregir la profundidad de las ventanas. Las frontales están a mayor profundidad de las columnas, y las ventanas laterales están sobresaliendo. Dibujando un cuadrado y usando la herramienta PUSH/PULL lo corriges al toque y se va a ver mucho mejor.


----------



## Auquicu

Los edificios Banco de Crédito, Prima y Pacífico están excelentes! Muy buen trabajo! Un avance importante para el centro financiero de San Isidro. Esperemos que los Googlers lo aprueben pronto.


----------



## reichsleiter

Escrew, vas a salir como colaborador en un modelo mío XD.

Estoy por hacer el BIF y el Interbank que están por tu "Mi Casita Hipotecaria", y descargué tu modelo mencionado para que el Interbank de al lado no se cruce o se intersecte con tu edificio. Estoy haciendo mi modelo sobre el terreno del tuyo, por lo que vas a aparecer como colaborador del edificio.


----------



## reichsleiter

BIF e Interbank, y el Ripley de San Isidro, completos.


----------



## escrew

Muy Buenos trabajos!
una vez que acepten, san isidro estara casi listo :lol:
gracia por estas fotos stonemax


----------



## escrew

Ahora creo que deberaimos proyectarnos mas a la Av. Pardo
:lol:


----------



## Auquicu

Auquicu said:


> Hola Reinchsleiter, acabo de ver el edificio de Páginas Amarillas que has puesto en el 3d Warehouse. La foto que has usado para la textura es antigua, ya que el letrero de la parte alta dice "TPI", empresa que ya no es de Telefónica, y en su lugar ahora dice el actual nombre "YELL". Es un detalle sin importancia.
> 
> La textura de la parte posterior esta invertida, lo corriges en el Sketchup con la función de mover textura, haciendo click sobre ella te aparece una ventana de FLIP.
> Por otro lado, unas mejoras facilísimas que le puedes hacer es corregir la profundidad de las ventanas. Las frontales están a mayor profundidad de las columnas, y las ventanas laterales están sobresaliendo. Dibujando un cuadrado y usando la herramienta PUSH/PULL lo corriges al toque y se va a ver mucho mejor.


Reinchsleiter, qué bueno que modificaste tu modelo de Páginas Amarillas. Quedó mucho mejor. Ya le puse mis 5 estrellas.


----------



## Auquicu

reichsleiter said:


> BIF e Interbank, y el Ripley de San Isidro, completos.


Reinchsleiter, excelente el Bif, Ripley y el Interbank. Más 5 estrellas, Muy buen trabajo.

Estrada:Ray (Stonemax si no me equivoco) nos ha regalado uno de los mejores modelos que visto en San Isidro: el edificio Wiese, que está espectacular. Naturalmente, más estrellas.


----------



## reichsleiter

Estoy por hacer el Swissôtel y el Banco del Nuevo Mundo, creo que de ahí pasaré al C.C. Camino Real.


----------



## reichsleiter

Hace un rato me acordé del edificio de KPMG que hizo César. Viéndolo bien, solo hay que editar un poco la estructura, ponerle fototextura y estaría listo para los de Google. Animo al creador del modelo para que haga los cambios.


----------



## Auquicu

reichsleiter said:


> Hace un rato me acordé del edificio de KPMG que hizo César. Viéndolo bien, solo hay que editar un poco la estructura, ponerle fototextura y estaría listo para los de Google. Animo al creador del modelo para que haga los cambios.


Habría que hacer un listado de los edificios que estaban en Google Earth y fueron eliminados por el "terremoto digital" que dejó solamente los de fototextura. Recuerdo que habían modelos alrededor de todo el Golf de San Isidro y el centro financiero en Camino Real. 

Naturalmente,por respecto al trabajo original, deberían ser mejorados con fototexturas por los modeladores originales, salvo como en el caso de Francis que ya se retiró de este hobbie, claro, previo permiso.

Creo que estando las estructuras ya hechas, ponerle fototextura no debe ser mucho trabajo con las herramientas correctas. Lima ya se está repoblando pero aun falta mucho para que esté como antes del "terremoto digital".


----------



## stonemax

Los modelos que faltan completar al c.f. son: scotiabank, alto caral. ex-banco del nuevo mundo, siglo XXI, algunos de paseo de la republica, rivera navarrete, el movistar que esta al costado del pacifico; en la parte del golf faltan todos que estan en la avenida aurelio miroquesada menos el ultimo cerca a portillo, casi la toda la zona del golf; le he dado una chequeada a los modelos de francis, y vi que estaban fuera de escala, a 3.3m por piso cuando a los mas debe ser 2.8 por edificio residencial, por eso cuando estaban en la capa se veian muy altos; hay nuevos zonas por modelar 3d, que son miraflores, magdalena, jesus maria, pueblo libre, san miguel, surquillo; por lo pronto hay que esperar que se actualize las imagenes del google earth.

aqui les pongo un link de esta pagina:
http://www.terraserver.com/

si ponen lima, pueden encontrar imagenes satelitales de lima de este año (enero), reichsleiter puedes usar la imagen satelital del westin en construccion para tu modelo , claro para sacar el logo usas photoshop paint, asi lo hize cuando apelé por el capital.

si tengo tiempo, tratare de hacer los edificios residenciales que estan por javier prado oeste y dos de mayo.


----------



## escrew

Yo habia hecho el modelo del alto caral, apele pero no lo aceptan....


----------



## escrew

Hay un espacio entre el Ripley y el Tottus, en San Isidro, alguien que se anime a modelar el saga fabalella de esa zona, ocultaria un gran espacio...


----------



## Auquicu

escrew said:


> Yo habia hecho el modelo del alto caral, apele pero no lo aceptan....


Cual es la razón??? 
Noté que está ligeramente flotando de un lado, pero nada realmente muy notorio como para no aceptarlo.
Qué razón pusieron?


----------



## reichsleiter

Rechazaron mi modelo triple, el del Pacífico, BCP y Prima. Textura incompleta (la parte interior de los carteles del edificio de Prima, supongo). Ya puse texturas en TODAS las caras de los edificios, solo queda esperar.

En serio, son expertos en sacar de sus casillas a la gente. Tres semanas para decir "sí", tres días para decir "no".

¿Han visto el modelo del Burg Hohenzollern, de casualidad? Hay ua abertura gigantesca en un lado del terreno, y al parecer eso no les importó, lo agregaron. Solo para poner un ejemplo.


----------



## escrew

En dubai todos los edificios pesan poco, y son bien detallados? no ? :lol:
Subi un modelo del Edificio Servat en Trujillo,a esprar que lo acepten :lol:


----------



## Auquicu

Ya Google publicó los nuevos edificios incluidos esta semana en la capa 3D de Google earth.

De los mios, ya pusieron la versión corregida de la *Biblioteca de Barranco*, donde antes parpadeaba un techo. También ya incluyeron el *Estadio Municipal de Atletismo de Barranco*.

Enhorabuena a Reichsleiter porque su edificio *Interbank* también ha sido incluido, y le quedó muy bien.


----------



## Auquicu

Escrew, entre los edificios que fueron borrados hace algún tiempo está tu Hospital Rebagliati. Que motivo aparece en el reporte de "no aceptado"?


----------



## Inkandrew9

Qué tal chambaza la de hacer barranco. Mis respetos!!!


----------



## escrew

Aparece lo mas comun: Textura Incompleta, pese a que todas las caras estan texturizadas. Recuerdo que lo habian aceptado, y de un momento a otro, lo borraron de la capa de edificios 3d de Google

PD. ACEPTARON MIS MODELOS EN HUACHO Y EN TRUJILLO(EDIFICIO SERVAT)


----------



## Auquicu

escrew said:


> Aparece lo mas comun: Textura Incompleta, pese a que todas las caras estan texturizadas. Recuerdo que lo habian aceptado, y de un momento a otro, lo borraron de la capa de edificios 3d de Google


El modelo de Essalud tiene la parte posterior sin textura de ventanas. No sé si es así, en todo caso a mi me da una impresión de que falta algo y quizás así lo entendió Google.



*EDIT: *Ya encontré el error, y tienen razón, la textura está incompleta. Mirando la parte de atrás del modelo, los bloques del edificio están con un marco celeste, pero el marco del bloque de la derecha no tiene textura y está en color gris predeterminado.


----------



## reichsleiter

No me aceptaron el hotel Los Delfines, también me da la misma razón que a Escrew. Me he tomado el tiempo de revisar, y todas las caras están con textura, hasta el blanco es una textura, creo.

Quizá quieren que ponga una foto directa del frente, los costados y la parte de atrás.


----------



## Auquicu

reichsleiter said:


> No me aceptaron el hotel Los Delfines, también me da la misma razón que a Escrew. Me he tomado el tiempo de revisar, y todas las caras están con textura, hasta el blanco es una textura, creo.
> 
> Quizá quieren que ponga una foto directa del frente, los costados y la parte de atrás.


He analizado to modelo y encontré es un par de capas sobrepuestas que generan parpadeo. Están en el interior del edificio por lo que no son obvias a la vista, pero sí para el programa de Google que analiza y puede ser el motivo de rechazo. 
Voy a intentar explicarte dónde es: En Sketchup, mirando al edificio por debajo y desde la parte posterior, uno ve el interior de los ventanales curvos del comedor del hotel. La parte lateral de esos ventanales, en el lugar donde se pegan al edificio principal, parpadea. Es decir, hay una capa de los ventanales, y hay una capa del edificio principal, ocupando ambas el mismo espacio.
En Google Earth es más evidente. Carga el modelo en el programa y métete dentro del edificio, y el parpadeo es claro. 

Corrige esto y a ver si lo aceptan. Sino veremos de qué se trata.


----------



## escrew

Pues si, buscando en internet, encontre que la cara posterior del edifico si contaba con ventanas, volvi a subir el modelo, aver si lo aceptan :lol:


----------



## reichsleiter

Ya arreglé el modelo, solo queda esperar...cinco días.


----------



## stonemax

escrew said:


> Pues si, buscando en internet, encontre que la cara posterior del edifico si contaba con ventanas, volvi a subir el modelo, aver si lo aceptan :lol:


hola, hay un error en tu modelo escrew:

en la parte trasera del edificio le has alargado 30m cuando solo deberia ser 12.5 m, trata de usar esa opcion de empujar/tirar arreglar esa parte, lo demas esta bien.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Por fin, ¡no más finales D: !


----------



## Auquicu

En este momento no es oficial, pero está sucediendo. Hay nuevas imágenes satelitales en Google Earth. Por el momento identifico lo siguiente:

La parte costera de Lima, un trieangulo desde la UNI - Aeropuerto y Bajada Almendariz en Miraflores ya muestra fotografías de enero 2009.

Un bloque grande que va desde Chorrillos hasta Ate tiene nueva imagenes tomadas el 2008.

Habrá que esperar al anuncio oficial para ver qué tanto han actualizado en Lima. Chequeen sus modelos, algunos se han podido haber descuadrado.


----------



## aquicusco

gracias por el dato.


----------



## stonemax

que bueno, :banana:, lo bueno es que no se ven esas odiosas nubes como la vez pasada, se ve que la actualización son de enero de este año; y lo malo es que justo no actualizó la parte del hotel westin (a una cuadra), que piña :bash:.










justo iba a subir algunos modelos, pero tendré que cambiarles la textura del techo actualizado; por lo visto, no se han descuadrado muchos modelos, salvo algunos, pero con una distancia minima.


----------



## reichsleiter

De casualidad pasé al Castillo San Angelo de Roma, en GE. El Tiber tiene el cauce bien definido, el desnivel entre el agua y la tierra forma casi un ángulo de 90º. Lástima que nosotros seguimos con acantilados que en realidad solo son pendientes.

Viendo el lado bueno, ¿me parece o las fotos satelitales nuevas son perpendiculares?


----------



## reichsleiter

Volvieron a rechazarme el hotel.

¿qué debería hacer ahora?


----------



## stonemax

reichsleiter said:


> Volvieron a rechazarme el hotel.
> 
> ¿qué debería hacer ahora?


cuales fueron los motivos?, tal ves pueda ayudarte para apelar el modelo.

ya subi 3 modelos al GE, ojala sean aceptados a lo mas el viernes; sino a esperar 1 semana más:bash:.


----------



## Auquicu

reichsleiter said:


> Volvieron a rechazarme el hotel.
> 
> ¿qué debería hacer ahora?


Si se demoraron tanto en rechazarlo, pienso que tu modelo pasó el primer filtro de Google (el software que analiza) y fue rechazado en el 2do filtro (un Googler). 

1) Una posibilidad es que, en tu modelo, las paredes blancas o grises parecen el gris predeterminado del Sketchup que existe cuando no se pinta una pared. A la vista del Googler, pues le puede parecer que está incompleto. Te lo digo porque a mi también me pareció incompleto, y tuve que modificar tus texturas a rojo intenso para darme cuenta que el edificio estaba totalmente pintado. Recomiendo por tanto, cambia la textura del edificio a un color o apariencia que resulte más evidente que está totalmente pintado.

2) Por algunos foros sé que Google fomenta o prefiere los textos pintados que los escritos. Por ello, reemplaza la pared lateral por una imagen que tenga pintado "los Delfines" en él, en lugar de colocar/escribir el texto encima.

3) Como tu modelo tiene muchos ángulos, en caso hubiera sido el software de Google el que te lo hubiera rechazado, pinta todas las paredes interiores (no visibles) del modelo de las mismas texturas utilizadas en la otra cara de la pared. Esto solo para que el software no se confunda.


----------



## reichsleiter

Supongo que solo me queda fototexturar todo. Quizá lo tenga listo para año nuevo, cuando ya tenga una cámara.

PD: Han agregado edificios al diagrama de SSP, ¿no?


----------



## reichsleiter

Nuevamente, felicitaciones, tu modelo (mejor dicho, el grupo de modelos) de Barranco ha recorrido el mundo. ¿cómo así encontraste el blog chino?

Respecto a tu parroquia, acaban de agregarla.

Caballeros, necesito vuestro consejo sobre el Jorge Chávez, cómo puedo mejorarle la forma, qué texturas usar para lo que falta, etc, para tener todo listo antes de subirlo en su versión definitiva.


----------



## stonemax

el video de barranco 3d, lo vi en el google earth blog, asi que ha dado la vuelta al mundo, que bien!!:banana:.

yo tambien mande muchos modelos 3d del golf, pero solo me han aceptado 4,
los de miroquesada cuadra 6 y los de portillo cuadra 2 son los que faltan,
eso quiere decir que la parte de coronel portillo ya estaria 85% (falta el edificio jardines del portillo y 2 mas de 10 pisos). 

estas son algunas imagenes que use para apelar al google team :bash:


----------



## Auquicu

reichsleiter said:


> Nuevamente, felicitaciones, tu modelo (mejor dicho, el grupo de modelos) de Barranco ha recorrido el mundo. ¿cómo así encontraste el blog chino?


Muchas gracias Reichsleiter! Respondiendo tu pregunta, en Google busqué con "auquicu+barranco" y salió el blog chino "Godseyes", además del frances "Gemtice", y las americanas "Google Earth Blog", "Sketchup Island" y "GPS Obsessed". A este minuto el video en Youtube tiene casi 4000 visitas.


----------



## escrew

Me parecen muy buenos los modelos 3d de la zona del golf de san isidro, califico como "aceptable" el comentario del blog chino sobre barranco. Aver si ven y califican mi modelo de un edificio en huacho 


http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=8201faab74f1ae18a5db553fdad61bee


----------



## escrew

Auquicu said:


> Tuvo, lo hizo César, pero el terremoto digital lo eliminó por carecer de fototextura.
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=7c55d8e66be2619a1a62183bc8e3ade9&prevstart=0
> 
> Creo que César podría completarlo muy fácil.


Particularmente me gustron los modelos de cessvass,porque si no me equivoco tiene mas de 100 modelos, y solo 1 esta aceptado;tiene muy buenos detalles, pero lo unico seria pintarlo con las fototexturas y estaria mucho mejor y lo aceptarian en poco tiempo :cheers:


----------



## reichsleiter

escrew said:


> [...] y lo aceptarian en poco tiempo :cheers:


Eso dependería de los caprichos de Google.

Aviso que dentro de unos días ya podré actualizar el modelo del Westin, según he visto en su respectivo thread ya han vuelto a trabajar en los exteriores, solo falta que pongan unas cuantas fotos más y editaré.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Excelente trabajo amigo Stonemax!! :banana: Yo no estoy hecho para el 3D, me siento mas comodo en el plano XD


----------



## Auquicu

Barranco sigue creciendo, en 3D.










Acabo de agregar el 8vo modelo del centro histórico, de solo 320kb.

*Pasaje Ríos, Grau cuadra 3, Barranco.*


----------



## aquicusco

Chévere! Excelente! te ganas todos mis elogios Auquicu.
infatigable tu labor.
solo una consulta,y que pasa con la vegetacion? es decir si la modelas la puedes subir? o solo se puede colocar lo no natural?
digo porque por ahi atras en las fotos veo unos árboles que si entran se verian ya no ya.
saludos!


----------



## Auquicu

aquicusco said:


> Chévere! Excelente! te ganas todos mis elogios Auquicu.
> infatigable tu labor.
> solo una consulta,y que pasa con la vegetacion? es decir si la modelas la puedes subir? o solo se puede colocar lo no natural?
> digo porque por ahi atras en las fotos veo unos árboles que si entran se verian ya no ya.
> saludos!


Muchas gracias Aquicusco!
La vegetación, pues al inicio Google no quería nada de "detalles extras", pero he visto ya varios modelos que contienen carros, buses, árboles, y otras cosas, hasta aviones! Creo que el criterio ha cambiado a "_si puedes ponerlos para que se vean mejor -y simpre que no pesen demasiado, está bien_". Por ello, la plaza de Barranco, como mi modelo del faro, ya contienen árboles. Entiendo que no se puede subir solo vegetación, sino que tienen que formar parte de un modelo. Justo hoy en el Twitter 3DWH publicaron que se pueden incluir árboles en un modelo, siempre que sean hechos con PNG. http://twitter.com/3DWH


----------



## Romeo2201

Excelente trabajo muchachos.


----------



## reichsleiter

Ya agregaron el último modelo de Barranco de Auquicu, también los edificios en el Golf de Estrada. Escrew, ya agregaron el tuyo, de la misma manera.


----------



## Auquicu

reichsleiter said:


> Ya agregaron el último modelo de Barranco de Auquicu, ...


Qué bueno!
Así sí dan ganas de hacer más modelos, así que ya agregué uno nuevo, el 9no del centro histórico de Barranco.










*Calle Grau Cuadra 3, Barranco, Lima.*










El modelo pesa apenas *269kb*. Tuve que tomar fotos desde varios ángulos y utilizando un zoom de 12x para poder obtener suficientes fotos para tener referencias de la forma de los edificios, particularmente de las construcciones en el techo y parte posterior, que son muy poco visibles.


----------



## migöl

alguien que haga el chocavento... ya que el que se ve en google no llega ni a los 100m, y esta medio feo


----------



## roberto_vp

Excelentes modelos, hasta se ven más bonitos que la realidad


----------



## escrew

migöl said:


> alguien que haga el chocavento... ya que el que se ve en google no llega ni a los 100m, y esta medio feo


Yo habia hecho ese edificio, pero nunca me lo aceptaron y lo tuve que eliminar :nuts:


----------



## Auquicu

escrew said:


> Yo habia hecho ese edificio, pero nunca me lo aceptaron y lo tuve que eliminar :nuts:


Con razón lo busqué, y no lo encontré. Cual fue el motivo del rechazo? Yo no borraría, sino lo modificaría e insistiría hasta que lo acepten, claro, si es que estaba mejor que el ya existente.

Por otro lado, parece que esta semana Google no ha aceptado/incluido nuevos modelos en G. Earth. Además de mi 9no modelo en Barranco, está a la espera 2 edificios en San Isidro. 

He visto que le salió nueva competencia a Reichsleiter con el Westin. Ahora ya hay 5 modelos de ese edificio en el 3D Warehouse.


----------



## reichsleiter

Ehm....no es este el de escrew?

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=666fefd267800d4c9a9e391e79e7abeb&prevstart=0


----------



## reichsleiter

Acabo de revisar el nuevo modelo del Westin. Se parece un poco al mío, pero este es mucho más recto en la parte del centro de convenciones, y no está texturizado. Según he visto al pie de la obra, los ángulos son más irregulares en el centro de convenciones, parece como si hubiera querido hacer el mío pero no le salió. Es...gracioso.

Yo me mantengo a la espera de avances en el exterior, que es lo que necesito para poder terminar el modelo.


----------



## Ajo

Excelente auquicu , muy buen trabajo , acabo de verlo en internet en un blog y tu nick se me hacia conocido !!!:lol:

http://www.gearthblog.com/blog/archives/2009/12/barranco_3d_project.html

saludos


----------



## Auquicu

Acabo de incluir mi 10° modelo del centro monumental de Barranco, de 415 kb. Durante años pude ver esta impresionante casa cómo se caia a pedazos, totalmente abandonada, por lo que cuando fue rescatada, no pude evitar visitar Casacor (2009) para poder conocer sus ambientes interiores, los más importantes que fueron decorados respetando la arquitectura y decoración original.










CASA ROSELL-RÍOS. AVENIDA GRAU 428, BARRANCO, LIMA, PERU.

*Un poco de historia. *

La casa Rosell-Ríos fue construida entre 1909 y 1912 por el arquitecto francés H. Ratouin, con el apoyo de los ingenieros Hugo Behr y Francisco Alva, cuando Barranco era un balneario muy popular para la clase alta. Tiene una superficie de 2,220 metros cuadrados, además de un semisótano de 1,180 m2. Su arquitectura es una mezcla de clásica, neoclásica, victoriana, art-noveau y neo rococó, con techos elevados y elementos decorativos prehispánicos que muestran los mares, los peces, el sol y la luna, así como vitrales de rostros incas. 











Perteneció a Juan Esteban Ríos, y a su muerte, Teodosio Rosell se casó con Luzmila, una de las hijas de Ríos y terminó comprando el inmueble, el cual fue declarado monumento histórico en el año 1972. Sus herederos lograron mantenerlo hasta que en 1980 fue cerrada por encontrarse en estado ruinoso, permaneciendo en abandono por 30 años.
Finalmente, en el año 2009 fue rescatada y restaurada para albergar la exposición de decoración *Casacor Perú 2009*.



















*El modelo.*

Este modelo no podía ser la excepción y tomé especial cuidado a los detalles, consiguiendo la decoración (por ejemplo ver puertas) de varias fotos que he tomado. Para la cúpula, tomé una textura kaleidoscópica que encontré en Internet, la modifiqué un poco en el Paint de Windows, y le hice un efecto sepia y corregí un poco el color en el Irfanview. En el caso del vitral del techo (al cual naturalmente no pude acceder), extraje los diseños de unos videos que encontré en Youtube, donde entrevistaban al arquitecto Aldo Lértora quien estuvo a cargo de la reconstrucción para Casacor, y modifique con el Gimp2 y el Paint. Todos estos programas son gratuitos.










Aquí una vista del patio lateral de la casa. 










En realidad este modelo no solo incluye la Casa Rosell-Ríos, sino también otros 5 inmuebles.


----------



## reichsleiter

Y nuevamente, Auquicu, felicitaciones por tu buen trabajo.

¿Alguien tiene Photoshop aquí? Necesito darle una trnsparencia a una textura del Westin, (los vídrios de la parte superior). Una vez lo conseguí con otra textura, pero ya no me acuerdo cómo lo hice, y tengo entendido que si lo hago transparente con el SketchUp, el efecto no se hace visible en el GE.

EDIT: Ya solucioné el problema, "opacidad" del borrador. Aquí tengo el avance de cómo está el modelo hasta ahora (hacía tiempo que no actualizaba). Ya le puse la transparencia y una textura para el techo de la turre. El color plateado lo reemplazaré después, cuando vea más avances en la obra.


















Creo que hice mal el centro de convenciones. No lo digo por la forma (igual, falta editar la parte de las Begonias), sino por la longitud, se ve fuera de proporción respecto a las fotos y eso, como si lo hubiese hecho muy alargado. ¿alguien me puede dar una medida aproximada de la longitud del centro de convenciones?

EDIT-2: Creo que también el lado de la torre tiene una longitud incorrecta...


----------



## reichsleiter

Acabo de hacer una superposición de imágenes en el modelo del hotel, usando la instantánea de GE y una de Terraserver, el sitio que si no me equivoco, Stonemax mencionó hace algún tiempo.
Después de hacer la superposición, he visto que el lado de cuadrado de la torre mide 30m aproximadamente, por lo que he creado otra torre más, en el mismo modelo. He dejado intacto el edificio anterior en caso de equivocarme, y ahora estoy por actualizar el modelo en la galería. La torre antigua es la delgada (lado:26m aprox.), la nueva es la gruesa (30m de lado).


----------



## Auquicu

Esta semana las imágenes satelitales de la ciudad de Trujillo ha sido actualizadas en Google Earth, con fotos de agosto de 2009, que permiten ver claramente chan chan y toda la ciudad.

Adicionalmente, ya cargan automáticamente las fotos de hace apenas unos días de Puerto Príncipe, Haiti, donde se ve la completa destrucción de la ciudad.


----------



## reichsleiter

Hace un rato vi lo de Puerto Príncipe, y no fue hasta que el GE cargó completamente que pude ver tal devastación. A la vez, encontré un monumento cerca del destrozado Palacio Nacional, y vi que dicho monumento, segun las imágenes, está intacto. Decidí hacerlo, y ya lo tengo casi listo, solo tengo que editar la textura y ya.

Hace algún tiempo abandoné mi modelo del Los Delfines, pero creo que lo voy a retomar. Hoy encontré esta imagen en Flickr. ¿creen que podría servirme?


----------



## stonemax

al modelo de los delfines y el westin debes pasarlo por photoshop y usar la opcion del cielo cincelado para que el vidrio parezca reflejado por el cielo, yo lo use en el edificio nextel, la torre wiese, en el edificio capital, y en los diagramas de ssp.

¿que paso con el modelo de rebagliati de escrew hno:?

la siguiente semana subiré 5 o 6 modelos al hilo, si tengo tiempo 15 :S; se trata de los edificios de la primera cuadra de aurelio miroquesada.

un avance:


----------



## Auquicu

Reichsleiter, creo esa foto te va a servir bien.

Stonemax,.. que buen avance de lo que se viene. Esperamos entonces tu aporte.

Que pasó con Herbie??? Alguien sabe de él??? Se fue a Cusco, o que?


----------



## Auquicu

Alguien que supongo es de Graña y Montero acaba de colgar un modelo de el proyecto de edificios "Los Parques del Augustino", pero no tiene fototextura, tiene paredes que parpadean, tiene transparencias de esas que vienen con el Sketchup y que no funcionan en Google Earth, tiewne líneas y paredes que sobran en su interior, es un modelo de un edificio que todavía no creo que exista, .. y otras cosas más que me hacen estar seguro que no lo aceptan en la capa 3D.

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=f948e46679c89b83b2f30087ed867e2a

La leyenda dice "_3400 departamentos en 170 edificios , un proyecto hecho por Graña & Montero ...para una mejor calidad de vida_".
3400 departamentos? 170 edificios? eso yo le llamo tugurización.

De todas maneras creo es el primer proyecto inmobiliario en Perú que los constructores hacen para Google Earth.


----------



## reichsleiter

Acabo de verlo.










He podido comprobar los detalles que mencionaste, las líneas, las transparencias, una parte del piso que parpadea, todo. Para ser un primer modelo, creo que ha sido un buen trabajo, pero en términos de calidad, yo también dudo que lo pongan en GE. Eso de "170" edificios, a mi parecer, sale de los límites de la exageración.
Sin embargo, he visto que hay una especie de "marcas" en el suelo de gran parte de la manzana donde está el edificio (entre Ferrocarril y Ancash), y de la misma forma de este (aunque de diferente tamaño). He contado unos 22 espacios definidos, de los cuales 10 tienen esa forma reconocible.


----------



## reichsleiter

Vi que ayer en la noche, y en esta mañana, han subido dos modelos más de ese proyecto. Aún no los he revisado en GE o en Sketchup. Aquí dejo los links.

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=bf7b6311a7426fafb2f30087ed867e2a&ct=mdsa

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=f64a43033beff905b0bc003e6274e97&ct=mdsa

Las descripciones de los dos modelos son similares a la del primero. También hay un link a su página, junto con un "plan general". En este, he contado 47 edificios de departamentos en total.


----------



## Auquicu

Ya invité a Heinsen a participar del foro, así que espero verlo pro aquí pronto y que podamos ayudarlo con modelado según las técnicas requeridas por Google. Se llama Daniel, y además es arquitecto. Creo que sería el primer arquitecto en este foro?
A propósito, ya colgó en total 5 modelos del proyecto Parques de El Agustino.

Por otro lado, ya aceptaron mi modelo de la Casa Rosell-Ríos, pero en la conversión al formato Google Earth hay una textura en la cúpula que ahora aparece oscura, sin motivo aparente. Voy a intentar de alguna forma corregir este error de Google, pero, alguien sabe porqué pasa esto?


----------



## reichsleiter

No se si del foro, pero sí de este thread, seguro.

Ahora esos cinco se han más que duplicado, ahora son 11. Como dije antes, se podría decir que están relativamente bien modelados, pero no como para GE. Lo que me llama la atención es el peso de los modelos, que va entre 1 y 2 Mb.
Ya que en la página del proyecto tienen tres imágenes del exterior de como se verían los edificios, bien podrían usar dichas imágenes como textura. Los cambios de color en algunas partes de los efidificios se podrían hacer con el PS, y así.

He visto la modelo en GE, y vi que la textura no estaba solamente oscurecida, sino que estaba negra y no se notaba ningún detalle (lo digo sin intención racista). Nunca me ha pasado algo así en alguno de mis modelos (o al menos no he notado algo así). No sé si puedas corregirlo, ya que ha sido algo producido por la compresión (?). Mas bien, podrías preguntarle a algún Googler.

EDIT: He recordado algo. ¿en qué formato está esa textura, JPG? Hace tiempo alguien me mandó un mensaje sobre uno de mis faros, diciendo _está bien hecho pero sería mejor que cambies el formato de las texturas a JPG, ya que el bmp hace que tenga una apariencia graciosa en Google Earth_. Quizás sea ese el problema.


----------



## Auquicu

Noté que la cúpula de la Casa Rosell Rios, al momento de la compresión de Google, solo la parte frontal aparecía oscurecida. Analizando el modelo rápidamente noté que la mitad frontal tenía distinta textura que la posterior, aunque ambas en JPG por lo que debo descartar tu teoría de los BMP. Entonces reemplacé la textura frontal y la pinté con la misma que la posterior, y eso debería funcionar. También noté que en la parte frontal de la cúpula, vista en su interior y no visible, tenía color negro, así que aunque no sea visible la pinté de la textura clara, solo por si el color interior se traspasaba a la cara exterior, así que con esos dos cambios realizados ya colgué una nueva versión del modelo, que espero pronto reemplace a la ya existente y estoy casi seguro que ahora ya no habrá error. Espero.


----------



## Auquicu

Stonemax, acabo de cargar todos tus nuevos edificios y se ven muy bien. El único que fastidia es el que está en plena esquina de Av. Camino Real y Miró Quesada, porque da la impresión que está hundido en el piso, porque el primer piso aunque tenga el mismo casco, en lugar de cocheras tiene ventanas, lo que´quizás no advertiste si pasaste por ahi ya que tiene un muro/ceto de plantas que tapan la vista del primer piso desde la calle. Si reemplazas esas ventanas por textura más oscura para que parezcan cocheras, quedaría perfect.
Estas fotos las encontré en internet.








foto antigua (no aparece uno de los edificios, por no estar todavía construido):


----------



## stonemax

Auquicu said:


> Stonemax, acabo de cargar todos tus nuevos edificios y se ven muy bien. El único que fastidia es el que está en plena esquina de Av. Camino Real y Miró Quesada, porque da la impresión que está hundido en el piso, porque el primer piso aunque tenga el mismo casco, en lugar de cocheras tiene ventanas, lo que´quizás no advertiste si pasaste por ahi ya que tiene un muro/ceto de plantas que tapan la vista del primer piso desde la calle. Si reemplazas esas ventanas por textura más oscura para que parezcan cocheras, quedaría perfect.
> Estas fotos las encontré en internet.


^^ya tome en cuenta tu sugerencia, gracias. ya le agrege la textura oscura para que se complementen con los demas edificios.

si los de google me aceptan, tendria mas de 100 modelos con medalla azul (tengo 99 :nuts.

aca unas tomas del google earth de la zona


----------



## Auquicu

Como el edificio en la esquina es más chico que el resto, pues se veia hundido. Ahora se ve mejor.

Y no has pensado en fototexturar tus aniguos modelos para cumplir con las exigencias de Google earth?
Por ejemplo, estaba revisando, y el edificio Colinas de Camacho está muy bien hecho, como también los de la Av. Tacna, y no hablar del Palacio de Justicia. 

Tambuién deberías apelar todos los que no han sido aceptados en Quilcas, porque es una muy bien modelada, bonita y pintorezca plaza que debería formar parte de Google Earth.

Si a mi no me lo aceptaran, en verdad me picaría e insistiría hasta que lo hagan.


----------



## Auquicu

Un nuevo modelo , de solo *130* kb.










*Barranco 11, Antiguo Mercado Municipal de Barranco, hoy Supermercado Metro.*

Este antiguo Mercado de Barranco fue diseñado por el arquitecto Ricardo J. Malachowski y la construcción ejecutada por el ingeniero Luis Razzeto en 1924. Ha sido declarado monumento histórico y es un es un valioso ejemplo de la arquitectura barranquina de comienzos del siglo XX, cuando el distrito se convirtió en uno de los balnearios mas importantes de Lima.









Actualmente la construcción presenta un estilo ecléctico con elementos propios de inicios del Art-Deco.

Luego de sufrir sufrido un constante deterioro producto de la falta de mantenimiento, lo cual ponía en peligro su estabilidad, fue reacondicionado en el año 2007 y en él actualmente opera el supermercado Metro.


----------



## reichsleiter

He visto que Heisen ya pasó varios de sus modelos a fototextura, de los cuales han agregado 4 a Google Earth; sin embargo los 11 originales se redujeron a 8.
Ayer agregaron el último modelo de Barranco de Auquicu, y creo que dos de los edificios del Golf que hizo Stonemax. Yo voy a estar algo ocupado en dos modelos del exterior, antes de actualizar el de Los Delfines.


----------



## Auquicu

Heinsen ya está cambiando todos sus modelos a fototextura. Ayer vi varios nuevos. 
También mi modelo de la Casa Rosell-Ríos ya aparece bien en Google Earth con la nueva versión del modelo que colgué.
Los nuevos edificios de Stonemax se ven muy bien. Esa zona de San Isidro va a quedar muy bien cuando se complete.


----------



## reichsleiter

Listo, ahora ya hay 11. Están buenos, y más ligeros que sus versiones hechas sin fototextura.


----------



## Romeo2201

QUE PASO CON EL CHOCAVENTO..lo quitaron


----------



## Auquicu

*Barranco 17: Sociedad Prensa & Sociedad - Restaurante Sabor y Tradición, calles Enrique Coloma - Junin - Domeyer.*




























*Restaurant Sabor & Tradición, e Instituto Prensa y Sociedad.*
Un detalle que hice con esta casona del Instituto, es que las locetas que se ven en el patio de ingreso son las originales que existen en la casona. Tomé fotos de ellas e hice fototecturas para este modelo.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Excelente trabajo kay:. Siempre que te desapareces un tiempo, nos sorprendes con algo nuevo.


----------



## reichsleiter

Me gustó mucho el detalle que le diste a la casa de la esquina en la última foto, especialmente la escalera de caracol. Bien hecho.


----------



## gustavoffp

Voten desde el InPrivate del Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox, Google Crome y el navegador privado del Google Chrome. Utilizando esta modalidad pueden votar hasta 5 veces el mismo día desde la misma compu.

*Quedan 6 horas!!!*


----------



## Auquicu

*Hoy domingo a las 00.50 hrs cerró la votación del concurso. Ha sido una campaña llena de espontaneidad y muy buena voluntad, ejecutando las ideas que en el camino iban surgiendo, y creo que ha sido en verdad muy exitosa. Gracias a ello se han logrado más vistas al video que elaboró Google, que el resto de candidatas, y si bien no representan votos, pinta bien puesto demuestra que hubo más interés de conocer el proyecto de Barranco que el resto de ciudades. Asimismo, miles de personas de todas partes del mundo también visitaron el blog oficial del proyecto Barranco en 3D, y hoy saben que en un lugar del hemisferio sur cerca al mar, existe lo que fue antiguamente un pueblo de pescadores que aún preserva su cultura, tradición y mucha de su arquitectura monumental, e inspira a pintores, músicos, escritores. El 14 de mayo anunciarán a los ganadores, pero el proyecto Barranco en 3D continuará desarrollándose, porque independientemente del resultado del concurso, se ha ganado mucho al generar profundo sentimiento de orgullo en sus vecinos y compatriotas, además que servirá como una herramienta de promoción turística y de fomento a las inversiones y la preservación de su arquitectura histórica. 
A todos aquellos que colaboraron, muchas gracias!!!*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Esperemos lo mejor kay:.


----------



## skyperu34

Después de tiempo regreso por este thread y me doy con la enorme sorpresa que los 3D que hacen tienen ahora un acabado bastante real y sorpredente. Felicitaciones y sigan mejorando cada dia !


----------



## erjolog

A cruzar los dedos! Y si no llegasemos a ganar, al menos Barranco ya hizo su publicidad, y ya tiene sus modelos bien hechos.

P.S. Creo que si hay otro de esos concursos intentaré modelar para Arequipa


----------



## Auquicu

*18 Paseo Chabuca Granda, restaurante Tío Mario, Santos bar, y Songoro Cosongo Restaurant.*

El Paseo Chabuca Granda comunica el Parque Municipal del distrito con el Puente de los Suspiros, y lleva el nombre de la compositora y cantante peruana Chabuca Granda (1920 – 1983). 

A sus lados se encuentran el restaurante Tío Mario, Santos bar, y Songoro Cosongo Restaurant.

Este modelo pesa *249 kb*.


----------



## Romeo2201

yuju..


*QUE FUE DEL CHOCAVENTO....
*
hno:hno:

ANTES










HOY


----------



## stonemax

verdad!!, google se comio algunos modelos antiguos hno:, es una pena que esa parte este vacio, tambien quito el modelo de complejo paseo prado :bash:.

yo tengo un chocavento hecho en el 2007, puede que sea mi primer modelo hecho a fototextura, no recuerdo bien, pero no lo subi xq el modelo de cesar estaba en la capa del GE, aqui esta el link:

http://66.249.128.91/showpost.php?p=14394318&postcount=755

puede ser que lo suba asi como esta, xq puede ser retocado para que pese menos, pero no tengo tiempo ni para hacer modelos 3d hno:.

auquicu: haces buenos modelos para barranco, felicidades, ojala ganes el concurso, yo vote 10 veces x dia, jejeje.


----------



## Auquicu

Sería interesante conocer el motivo del rechazo. Esa info le sale al propietario del modelo.


----------



## skyperu34

Bueno, el Chocavento de antes no me gustaba, espero esta vez haya uno muy bueno considerando lo bien que hacen diagramas ahora.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Tu Chocavento luce espectacular, stonemax, deberías subirlo kay:.


----------



## milo766

Ya es 14 y no sale naaa... en la pagina dice que sera anunciado el 15... osea mañana... a seguir cruzando dedos...


----------



## Auquicu

milo766 said:


> Ya es 14 y no sale naaa... en la pagina dice que sera anunciado el 15... osea mañana... a seguir cruzando dedos...


GANAMOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:banana:







VIVA EL PERU!!!!!!!


----------



## milo766

Si acabo d verlo.... Que bueno q hayamos ganado!!!!


----------



## gustavoffp

Me acabo de enterar por el grupo FB... felicitaciones!!!


----------



## aquicusco

WOW!
*The 2010 winning town is Barranco, Lima, Peru!*
felicitaciones Jorge!!
fueron mas de 46000 votos.:banana:


----------



## stonemax

Auquicu said:


> GANAMOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIVA EL PERU!!!!!!!


felicidades jorge, excelente noticia; la noticia va dar la vuelta al mundo :banana:,
salud!! :cheers:.

pide a los de google que te pongan en la categoria de super modelador
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/cldetails?mid=7f921ed6fa68e7dfc8db8f9180bc27b7&prevstart=0


----------



## Anlysixth

Felicidades!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me quito el sombrero.... en aprecio al sorprendente trabajo realizado.


----------



## reichsleiter

> The 2010 winning town is Barranco, Lima, Peru!
> 
> Over 46,000 votes were cast to determine the winner of the Google Model Your Town Competition from five finalists.
> 
> Jorge De Albertis Bettocchi, a 38 year-old corporate business attorney, modeled the Barranco District of Lima in Peru. He entered the competition to generate pride among his fellow citizens and have his 3D models serve as a tool for tourism, promotion, investment, and preservation of Barranco’s historic architecture. In addition, the public schools in the community are in need of financial resources.
> 
> In the next few months a team from Google’s Boulder office will visit Jorge and the Barranco community to recognize his efforts. Congratulations, Jorge!


Muchas felicitaciones Auquicu, realmente hiciste un buen trabajo. He aquí el fruto de vuestro empeño.


----------



## CessTenn

Asu, no lo puedo creer!
Felicitaciones :applause:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

*¡Felicitaciones!*



Auquicu said:


> GANAMOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIVA EL PERU!!!!!!!


Hoy recién me enteré de tan alucinante noticia, no sabes cuánta alegría me da saber que tus modelos hayan logrado tal reconocimiento. ¡Y bien merecido por cierto kay:! Lo que más me preocupaba durante todo este tiempo fue que no mucha gente parecía haberse enterado del asunto, lo cual me daba cólera, ya que supuse que los demás países sí contaban con la atención requerida, pero parece que me equivoqué y que acá la gente sí se puso la camiseta peruana a la hora de votar :banana:.

Salud :cheers:.


----------



## Auquicu

*¡Si se pudo!

Gracias al apoyo y entusiasmo que pusieron todos, y por permitirme representar al Perú, el proyecto Barranco en 3D ha ganado el concurso internacional Google Model Your Town Competition, sobre más de 600 ciudades participantes.

Es para mí una alegría que, debido a este logro conseguido gracias al compromiso y profundo sentimiento de orgullo de sus vecinos y de los peruanos en distintos lugares del planeta, una escuela pública de Barranco recibirá un importante y muy necesitado donativo de Google. 

Además, ha permitido que miles de personas de distintos países del mundo hoy sepan que en un bonito lugar del hemisferio sur cerca al mar, y que vale la pena conocer, existe lo que fue antiguamente un pueblo de pescadores que aún preserva su cultura, tradición y mucha de su arquitectura monumental, e inspira a pintores, músicos, y escritores. 

Por ello, mi intención es que este proyecto, que hoy se encuentra disponible gratuitamente y para todos en Internet descargando el programa Google Earth, sirva como una herramienta de promoción turística, de fomento a las inversiones, y la preservación de su arquitectura histórica.

A las miles de personas que se identificaron con este pequeño emprendimiento y colaboraron, muchas gracias!!! *


----------



## [sebastian_//

FELICITACIONES !!!! me alegro mucho por todos ustedes y especialmente por Auquicu, ni me imagino el orgullo que deben sentir. Barranco quedo espectacular, sin palabras, de verdad el esfuerzo de hacer todos esos modelos y competir con mas de 600 es admirable y haber ganado no solo es un orgullo para Peru, sino que para toda Latinoamérica. :cheers:
Nuevamente como modelador les envío mis felicitaciones, buen trabajo, hicieron algo que yo ni me atrevería a hacer.
Saludos.
:banana::banana::banana:
Espero algún día conocerla.


----------



## skyperu34

Felicitaciones ! Que sigan los éxitos y muchos diagramas mas ! Saludos!


----------



## erjolog

Se que ya lo habian anunciado hace unos días pero de todos modos.
FELICITACIONES Auquicu !! Y bien por Barranco !!!! :banana::banana::banana::cheers:


----------



## ZandoKan

me habia enterado hace unos dias por los noticieros
veo que el que salio en TV eras tu auquicu xD

FELICITACIONES! 

VIVA BARRANCO!


----------



## franci.sc.o

me gustaron los puentes. digitalizar lineas no es nada sencillo. mayormente un puente o carretera son vistos como lineas mas no como puntos o poligonos. buen trabajo, mas bien traten de seleccionar mejores combinaciones en la designacion de sus colores. se que tratan de asignar los colores originales, pero se veria mejor si uds modifican algo lkos colores, no al cambiaarlos por completo, sino al ajustar algo el color original. podrian darle un poco de transparencia.


ah en el modelo 3d del aeropuerto del cuzco veo que el area que seleccionaron en google earth y que luego fue importado a sketch up no coincide con el area en donde el aeropuerto se situa en la realidad. como veran hay un espacio gris si no me equivoco desde donde se puede ver que ahi debeieron de ir las casitas. todos esos detalles haran que su obras sean mejor catalagodas, y de paso que se parezcan mas a la realidad. y errores como esos son faciles de corregir, si saben modificar algo los archivos .kml o .kmz solo necesitan cambiar las cordenadas geograficas. me parece que se usa el UTM o si no chequeen sus preferencias u opciones. ajustando esos cambios podran situar el modelo 3d en el lugar perfecto o hasta situarlo en cualquier parte del mundo...

saludos


----------



## dfs

Barranco es otra cosa sus calles antiguas son iconos de Lima como el puente de los Suspiros era un hecho que ganaba y asi ue felicitaciones para los que lo lograron ya que no es facil hacerlo bueno acabo de terminar de hacer la iglesia de San Francisco de Barrancoespero me den sus comentarios aqui les dejo el video ya lo estoy subiendo en google earth http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=43247a72b0ea2dbf803fafc32b6e9d7d&ct=mdsa a la espera que lo acepten. Saludos


----------



## Auquicu

Está muy bueno el modelo, esperemos lo acepten y de ser así ya no haría esta iglesia porque estaba prevista como parte del proyecto de Barranco en 3D.

PREGUNTA: ¿Cómo hacen para incluir video en este blog? En otros he podido, pero no en este.

Gracias a haber ganado el concurso, en google Maps han incluido a Barranco en la lista de lugares destacados en EarthView: www.maps.google.com/earthview
He pedido que incluyan también a Macchupicchu, espero me hagan caso porque unos gringos lo han modelado estupéndamente.

También han incluido un tour por Barranco en la galería de tours de Google earth:
http://www.google.es/gadgets/directory?synd=earth&cat=featured&preview=on&hl=es_es

Poco a poco, se va haciendo conocido y espero funcione para lo que fue creado, que es procurar por la preservación de la arquitectura monumental, y como herramienta de promoción turística.

Slds,


----------



## reichsleiter

Aunque el trabajo de geometría es espléndido, no sé si lo acepten. 9MB es mucho peso, y además carece de fototexturas. Te aconsejaría, no que lo borres, sino hacer una copia aparte. Hacer esta copia con menos detalles, conservando la forma básica de la iglesia y texturizándola adecuadamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Auquicu

Lo mismo pensé yo, que era probable que no lo vayan a aceptar, y seguramente eso ya pasó porque ya lo eliminó del 3D Warehouse.

Si no lo puede adecuar, ya lo haré yo en unos meses cuando avance el proyecto hasta esa plaza.

Me di un salto por Huacho (en Google Earth me refiero) y pareciera que Escrew quisiera participar en el concurso del próximo año, y es que está avanzando bastante la ciudad.

Por otro lado, han colgado edificios de una manzana completa del malecón de Miraflores en el 3d Warehouse, me imagino que como publicidad de un proyecto inmobiliario de Marcan. Es un muy buen trabajo pero solo el edificio que está promocionando está coloreado, y no usa fototexturas por lo que claramente no lo van a aceptar para Google Earth. De todas formas dénle una mirada, lleva el nombre de "EDIFICIO MALECON 1545".


----------



## dfs

Lo que tambien pense :S no lo aceptan pesa mucho XD voy a ponerle la fototextura y quitarle detalles para que pese menos subire dos uno de 9 q sea solo parte de la galeria y uno para google earth, es una pena que no acepten trabajos con mayor detalle pero bueno abra q modificar pero me quedo bien no?  ah Auquicu ya decidiste que colegio recibira el dinero porq seria bueno que lo reciba el Montero Bernales estudie toda la primaria y cuando he vuelto hace poco el colegio sigue igual, buen es una sugerencia 
ah y sobre poner videos cheka esto http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=978752´

Saludos


----------



## Auquicu

Donde queda el Montero Bernales? Pásame el dato porque todavía no se decide y hay alternativas. Eso sí, tiene que ser colegio Público.


----------



## 100%catracho

Tu eres el modelador del peru que bien que te encontre por aqui me gusta mucho tu trabajo yo soy catracho el modelador de honduras el proyecto de barranco te quedo espectacular y felicidades se siente bonito que reconozcan el esfuerzo de uno:cheers:



Auquicu said:


> *18 Paseo Chabuca Granda, restaurante Tío Mario, Santos bar, y Songoro Cosongo Restaurant.*
> 
> El Paseo Chabuca Granda comunica el Parque Municipal del distrito con el Puente de los Suspiros, y lleva el nombre de la compositora y cantante peruana Chabuca Granda (1920 – 1983).
> 
> A sus lados se encuentran el restaurante Tío Mario, Santos bar, y Songoro Cosongo Restaurant.
> 
> Este modelo pesa *249 kb*.


----------



## dfs

Si el colegio es Nacional es conocido tambien como 7048 esta en la av. miraflores antes del colegio nicanor rivera es un colegio azul chico cosa que se utilizaria bien el dinero en refaccionarlo bueno espero que el colegio que decidas en verdad usen bien el dinero estate al tanto de eso que te presenten balances y lo demas.


----------



## reichsleiter

Auquicu, aquí hay una guía para HTML.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## Auquicu

reichsleiter said:


> Acabo de verlo. Me gusta, pero me preocupa un poco lo que respecta a la textura del techo, que Google aún no arregla...
> 
> Por otro lado, en caso que hagamos equipo para el Model Your Town del próximo año como sugirió Auquicu, aún no hemos escogido las zona a modelar. En la página anterior puse algunas imágenes que mostraban la extensión de cada parte (CF, Centro de Lima y Miraflores). Personalmente, yo me inclino por el CF, aunque también se podría hacer mucho con el Cercado.
> 
> Saludos.


Ya me contacté y han prometido arreglar la textura azul de Lima antes del 9 de agosto. Espero así sea.

Por mi parte, para desarrollar, me inclino ya sea por el Centro Financiero o por Miraflores.


----------



## Romeo2201

Romeo2201 said:


> *Y MIREN QUIEN ASOMÓ...... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## reichsleiter

Oh, me he dado cuenta de algo: creo que puse el Chocavento en una mala posición, desalineado con la posición real respecto a la avenida. ¿No les parece?


----------



## Auquicu

reichsleiter said:


> Oh, me he dado cuenta de algo: creo que puse el Chocavento en una mala posición, desalineado con la posición real respecto a la avenida. ¿No les parece?


Mejor se ve con la imagen satelital del 2007, disponible en las "imágenes históricas" en Google Earth. Pues estimo el ángulo está suficientemente bien, es decir está paralelo a la avenida. Lo que sí está un poco fuera de sitio, ya que habría que arrimarlo 8 metros en dirección hacia la pista, pero tampoco es tanto.


----------



## Auquicu

ESTRADA RAY:
Que pasó con el edificio "Edificio frente a Bajada Balta 2", que lo sacaron de Google Earth? Qué mensaje de rechazado dió???


----------



## stonemax

Auquicu said:


> ESTRADA RAY:
> Que pasó con el edificio "Edificio frente a Bajada Balta 2", que lo sacaron de Google Earth? Qué mensaje de rechazado dió???












esa nueva opcion que google usa para mover los modelos que esta fuera de su terreno; lo han arruinado todo, tengo que hacer esos 4 modelos de nuevo, ademas esos 4 modelos estan con una altura casi del modelo del frente, y tengo que reducir la altura piso a piso a 2.8m, y agregarle nueva textura; tengo texturas como para llenar toda el malecon de modelos, pero no tengo mucho tiempo para el 3d T_T; mis examenes finales empiezan en agosto.:bash:

aca en la imagen los 2 modelos se cruzan.


----------



## stonemax

*pabellon frances*

esto es unos de los modelos que estoy rehaciendo, asi como otros que faltan, los de google se han bajado como 20 modelos asi, pues use texturas no reales; solo me faltan algunas texturas, tal ves este listo para la otra semana.


----------



## reichsleiter

Yo también he notado que algunos modelos míos, especialmente en la Residencial San Felipe, no están alineados con las imágenes aéreas. He estado a punto de editar la posición, pero no lo hago puesto que no están totalmente fototexturados y si los edito, pueden ser rechazados.

Estrada, entre el Pabellón y el MALi hay una estructura circular que parece ser de adobe. ¿sabes exactamente qué es? Cuando paso por ahí, la veo pero desconozco su función.


----------



## Auquicu

reichsleiter said:


> Estrada, entre el Pabellón y el MALI hay una estructura circular que parece ser de adobe. ¿sabes exactamente qué es? Cuando paso por ahí, la veo pero desconozco su función.


Ayer estuve en el MALI viendo la expo sobre Pop Art. La verdad esperaba muchos mejores obras, y la exposición de video pues me resultó aburrida. Las exposiciones permanentes, en el segundo piso, están clausuradas hasta que se logre conseguir dinero para refaccionar toda esa área, es decir nada de la colección de pinturas o arte precolombino. 

Aproveché para tomar fotos de la Glorieta, pero ya que Stonemax se ha puesto las pilas y ya lo había hecho antes, pues le dejo el derecho, que seguro le va a quedar alucinante.

Respecto de esa estructura de adobes, es una escultura que hicieron hará unos dos años, y pues quedó ahi.


----------



## Auquicu

stonemax said:


> esa nueva opcion que google usa para mover los modelos que esta fuera de su terreno; lo han arruinado todo, tengo que hacer esos 4 modelos de nuevo,



Hay una función para "rechazar" los cambios automáticos que han hecho, y una semana despues el modelo aparece en la ubicación original que la pisiste. La función esa no es muy clara ni fácil de entender, además no se explica bien cómo funciona ni cuando ya está en proceso de volver a colocarse; pero existe ya que me pasó lo mismo con La Rosa Náutica.

Saludos,


----------



## Auquicu

Ya que andamos en Julio y a inicios de las celebraciones de fiestas patrias, quería compartir con ustedes este modelo.

*Monumento de la Plaza Grau.*

La Plaza Graues un monumento en honor a Miguel Grau Seminario (1834 – 1879), héroe de la Guerra del Pacífico (1879–1884) y en el cual se enfrentaron la República de Chile contra la República Peruana y la República de Bolivia.

Antigua foto de la Plaza Grau.









Este monumento se ubica en la Plaza Grau en el centro de la Ciudad de Lima, sobre la Estación Central y en el cruce formado por la Av. Grau, el Paseo Colón y la Vía Expresa. Adyacente, se encuentra el Paseo de los Héroes Navales, cuyo perímetro rodean el Hotel Sheraton de Lima, el Centro Comercial Real Plaza Centro (antes Centro Cívico) y el Palacio de Justicia. 

Vista actual de la Plaza Grau.









Modelo, vista desde el Palacio de Justicia, detrás el Museo de Arte de Lima - MALI (modelo de estrada ray). 









Vista posterior, desde el final de la Vía Expresa. Detrás más modelos de estrada ray.


----------



## Romeo2201

esta paja el monumento a nuestro insigne heroe

EY ..ya vamos a llegar a las cien paginas :banana:


----------



## Auquicu

Hola todos.
Les envío una invitación que les va a interesar y espero puedan asistir. El ingreso es libre.


----------



## nesua

Auquicu said:


> Hola todos.
> Les envío una invitación que les va a interesar y espero puedan asistir. El ingreso es libre.
> [image]


Opa, por fín los conocerás!
a qué público se encuentra dirigida esta conferencia?


----------



## nesua

a por cierto dónde será? la imagen no dice, pero asumo que será en Universidad de Lima tal vez (?)


----------



## Auquicu

nesua said:


> a por cierto dónde será? la imagen no dice, pero asumo que será en Universidad de Lima tal vez (?)


Hola Néstor. Muy bueno tu último modelo, una joya!

Ese flyer me lo pasaron de la universidad, y es el que mandan por correo a todos los alumnos. En efecto, la conferencia será en la *Universidad de Lima *y se tocarán varios temas, entre ellos Sketchup, Building Maker, Map Maker, Google Earth, y User Generated Content.


----------



## nesua

Auquicu said:


> Hola Néstor. Muy bueno tu último modelo, una joya!
> 
> Ese flyer me lo pasaron de la universidad, y es el que mandan por correo a todos los alumnos. En efecto, la conferencia será en la *Universidad de Lima *y se tocarán varios temas, entre ellos Sketchup, Building Maker, Map Maker, Google Earth, y User Generated Content.


Esos temas me suenan conocidos, están muy buenos! jeje

Me ha llamado mucho la atención ya que no nos habian dicho nada, y seguimos organizando otra en ee.uu .. en fín, revisa tu facebook, te he dejado un mensaje 

PD gracias por lo del modelo


----------



## Auquicu

nesua said:


> Me ha llamado mucho la atención ya que no nos habian dicho nada, y seguimos organizando otra en ee.uu ..


Hola Néstor.
Realmente no es una conferencia como la de Zurich, bueno fuera!

Vienen algunos Googlers para entregar el premio al colegio de Barranco, por haber ganado el concurso Model Your Town, y aprovechando vamos a hacer un tech talk en la Universidad de Lima.
Saludos!


----------



## nesua

Auquicu said:


> Hola Néstor.
> Realmente no es una conferencia como la de Zurich, bueno fuera!
> 
> Vienen algunos Googlers para entregar el premio al colegio de Barranco, por haber ganado el concurso Model Your Town, y aprovechando vamos a hacer un tech talk en la Universidad de Lima.
> Saludos!


Si, gracias, ya me lo han dicho.., pero lo de escribir 'conferencia' cambia mucho.

.


----------



## Auquicu

nesua said:


> Si, gracias, ya me lo han dicho.., pero lo de escribir 'conferencia' cambia mucho.
> 
> .


Bueno, yo no lo puse. El flyer de la universidad lo dice pero así se le puede llamar aquí a una exposición o presentación de personas hablando sobre una materia en particular.
Si vienes, naturalmente estás invitado!
Saludos,


----------



## escrew

hno: ERA fantasia,bueno ya habra algun dia enn que construyan de esa altura


----------



## escrew

Aver si me envian las imagenes para completar la torre america


----------



## Auquicu

*El Parque D'onofrio restaurant heladería & Flying Dog Hostel.*

*EL PARQUE D´ONOFRIO *es la primera heladería D´Onofrio del Perú, la cual abrió en 1960; y *FLYING DOG *es un hostal para turistas mochileros, ambos con frente al Parque Kennedy, Miraflores, Lima, Perú. 
http://www.parquedonofrio.com/ 
http://www.flyingdogperu.com/

Para este modelo se utilizaron apenas 4 fototexturas: foto completa y aplanada de todo lo largo de la fachada, textura amarilla de los toldos, paredes laterales, techo.


----------



## escrew

Todo bien pero no se puede descargar!!


----------



## stonemax

escrew said:


> Aver si me envian las imagenes para completar la torre america


en este link hay muchas imagenes de este edificio
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712132&page=15

aca una composicion de este edificio, imagenes de joaleon, lookingflowers, alng, y a380luis.

















con esto tienes para arreglar el techo, la parte trasera del edificio, la entrada.

por mi parte, corregi algunos modelos como el de la bajada balta, con su altura respectiva (9p~25m+spire~3m); los 3 edificios cercanos tambien lo editare a otra semana y añadiré nuevas texturas; y los modelos de quilcas ya los traslade a su lugar original.

una pregunta: ¿porque algunos modelos se ven como huecos de lejos, como por ejemplo: el modelo de la torre petroperu y la residencial portillo?, sera un bug?.

una observacion: santiago de chile y valparaiso tiene la opcion de building maker; si lima llegase a tener eso, practicamente se volveria mas facil llenar todo lima de 3d.

saludos.


----------



## reichsleiter

Yo personalmente no estoy a favor del Building Maker. Si bien se vuelve algo más fácil, la diferencia de calidad con un modelo de SketchUp es abismal. Las fotos suelen salir borrosas (muchas veces desastrosas), y es usual que aparezcan con truzos de otros edificios. Puede llenar espacio rápidamente, sí, pero como dije, en términos de calidad por lo menos yo prefiero el SU.

Se ve bien ese edificio. Puedes usar la cuarta foto directamente en el modelo, creo. Solo habría que recortarla y editarla un poco con Paint.
Sobre el Swissôtel, espero tenerlo listo para este fin de semana (sábado), ahora estoy un poco ocupado con un modelo un tanto complicado.

Finalmente, felicito nuevamente a Auquicu por su trabajo con la Heladería.

Saludos.


----------



## skyperu34

Realmente hermoso y bastante real el último 3D, felicitaciones !


----------



## escrew

reichsleiter said:


> Yo personalmente no estoy a favor del Building Maker. Si bien se vuelve algo más fácil, la diferencia de calidad con un modelo de SketchUp es abismal. Las fotos suelen salir borrosas (muchas veces desastrosas), y es usual que aparezcan con truzos de otros edificios. Puede llenar espacio rápidamente, sí, pero como dije, en términos de calidad por lo menos yo prefiero el SU.
> 
> Se ve bien ese edificio. Puedes usar la cuarta foto directamente en el modelo, creo. Solo habría que recortarla y editarla un poco con Paint.
> Sobre el Swissôtel, espero tenerlo listo para este fin de semana (sábado), ahora estoy un poco ocupado con un modelo un tanto complicado.
> 
> Finalmente, felicito nuevamente a Auquicu por su trabajo con la Heladería.
> 
> Saludos.


Disculpa qpero a que te refieres con "SU" podrias explicar como hacer un modelo en este foro:banana:


----------



## escrew

stonemax said:


> en este link hay muchas imagenes de este edificio
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712132&page=15
> 
> Como obtienes tantas imagenes? Siempre busco y encuentro pocas. hno:hno:


----------



## escrew

escrew said:


> stonemax said:
> 
> 
> 
> en este link hay muchas imagenes de este edificio
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712132&page=15
> 
> Como obtienes tantas imagenes? Siempre busco y encuentro pocas. hno:hno:
> 
> 
> 
> PD: DIJISTE QUE ESTE EDIFICIO MIDE 60 M? 15 PISOS Y 60 M? ES CORRECTO? GRACIAS
Click to expand...


----------



## reichsleiter

escrew said:


> Disculpa qpero a que te refieres con "SU" podrias explicar como hacer un modelo en este foro:banana:


Te refieres a un modelo en Building Maker? Te dan unas fotos aéreas (de cada lado del edificio) y herramientas para hacer objetos simples (bloques, etc). Ubicas las fotografías sobre las caras del objeto que has creado y lo subes.

SU = SketchUp

Sobre los "huecos" en los modelos, no los he visto pero podría suponer que son producto del proceso de compresión de un archivo .skp (SketchUp) a kmz (Google Earth). Podrías postear un screenshot, Estrada?

Saludos.


----------



## escrew

Entendido.Gracias por alejarme de la duda :bannana:


----------



## nesua

reichsleiter said:


> _(...)_
> SU = SketchUp


sobre los 'huecos', es un bug conocido de BM (Building Maker).


----------



## stonemax

escrew said:


> PD: DIJISTE QUE ESTE EDIFICIO MIDE 60 M? 15 PISOS Y 60 M? ES CORRECTO? GRACIAS


60m~ es una estimación, 56m hasta el "roof"(techo) y 4m de "spire"(adorno) según skyscraperpage. el link del edificio es:
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=83688
como son edificios de oficinas el tamaño de piso a piso es mas alto(3m~ a 4m~) que los edificios residenciales (2.6~ a 2.8m~).
En tu modelo, el "spire" los has hundido, y el techo llega a 60m, deberias bajarle 4m, y aumentar el "spire" y que el modelo completo llege a 60m.

sobre las imágenes, en este foro se puede encontrar de todo, pero hay que revisar página x página, solo hay que tener paciencia.


----------



## stonemax

reichsleiter said:


> Sobre los "huecos" en los modelos, no los he visto pero podría suponer que son producto del proceso de compresión de un archivo .skp (SketchUp) a kmz (Google Earth). Podrías postear un screenshot, Estrada?
> 
> Saludos.


esto se ve en la zona del golf (residencial portillo)
















y esto en el CF (torre petroperu)

















tambien vi algo parecido en beijing, y en otros lugares.

por otro lado, x fin los de google me aceptaron estos modelos despues de 2 años, ya que recien le agregaron las imagenes satelitales a este lugar, antes tenia imagen de baja resolucion, y estos modelos los habia hecho con proyeccion de un mapa del lugar (quilcas, junin), parece que acerte el lugar por 20m, luego agregaré arboles, y algunos adornos.


----------



## reichsleiter

Qué extraño, a mi no me ha pasado algo parecido.
Excelentes modelos de Quilca, bien hecho.

Por otro lado, ya terminé el Swissôtel, espero haya quedado bien.
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=5dfbfe2db5fee46419327f97a860456c


----------



## reichsleiter

Estrada, hoy lo he visto en mi PC. Eso ocurre porque los modelos no han terminado de cargar en Google Earth, y depende de qué tan rápido sea el ordenador y el internet en ese momento; el modelo se ve incompleto y con las texturas borrosas. Si te acercas, el edificio termina de cargar y se visualizará correctamente.


----------



## Auquicu

Convento Santo Domingo.








La mitad del equipo que visita Lima: Nicole, Jorge (Auquicu), Dusty, Aidan, Catherine, John.

Felizmente todo está saliendo muy bien. Nadie se ha enfermado, están fascinados con la comida peruana, y se han encontrado con una Lima mucho mejor de lo que imaginaron y con muchas cosas que conocer.


----------



## cmonzonc

OH! No sabía que Aidan estaba en Lima. Si lo ves, un saludo!


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

*Diseñador peruano ganador de concurso en 3D recomendó usar Google Earth para promover el turismo*



En diálogo con elcomercio.pe, Jorge de Albertis, quien fue premiado por Google, consideró a Internet como la principal herramienta de difusión de atractivos turísticos
Miércoles 11 de agosto de 2010 - 08:40 pm

Jorge de Albertis es un abogado de 38 años que se encargó de diseñar el modelo en 3D del distrito de Barranco obteniendo con su proyecto el primer premio en el concurso internacional de Google “Modela tu ciudad”.

En diálogo con elcomercio.pe, el abogado comentó que para desarrollar su diseño utilizó las herramientas Google Earth y SketchUp, las que recomendó utilizar para difundir el turismo de nuestro país.

“Es una excelente herramienta de promoción turística. Son 350 millones de personas que utilizan Google Earth. Internet es la principal herramienta de difusión turística”, consideró.

Justamente para la competencia, Google quería que las ciudades participantes tuvieran un valor histórico, cultural y arquitectónico, elementos valorados en el sector turístico.

“Barranco tenía las tres, tenía historia, una ciudad en que, por ejemplo, se luchó la Guerra con Chile; tenemos una arquitectura fabulosa y el tema de culturales, pues, creo que aglutina toda la cultura del Perú en su comida, su pintura, música, etcétera. Entonces Barranco era un buen candidato”, concluyó emocionado el ganador.

Cabe indicar que el premio que recibió De Albertis por Google benefició al colegio “Reino de España” con la entrega de diez mil dólares.


----------



## Auquicu

*Casa en calle San Martin # 160, Barranco.*

Esta casa fue construida en 1906 y ha sido declarada monumento histórico. 
Es toda la información que hasta ahora he podido averiguar. Si tiene alguna que aportar lo agradezco.


----------



## stonemax

*buenos modelos auquicu*

pero vi un modelo ajeno en tu zona como se ve en la imágen, parece que el usuario ya lo borró, pero como estaba aceptado la capa se mantiene alli, hasta que lo actualizen,









vi un modelo sobre un edificio de tacna con colmena, incompleto pero fue aceptado a la capa, le faltan muchas texturas;
otra cosa ¿que paso con el modelo del rebagliati?, estaba en la capa y ahora ya no; tambien el mismo caso con el edificio real 1, ya no esta :S.

aca pongo una imagen de algunos modelos mios, y algunos que faltan subir al almacen 3d.










pd: la semana pasada vi un modelo imaginario de un burj dubai en asuncion, paraguay; y para colmo fue aceptado a la capa 3d, :lol:.


----------



## Auquicu

Como mencionó NESUA, me fui a Boulder, Colorado, para participar del Google Sketchup Basecamp 2010. No me podía perder el lanzamiento del Sketchup 8 (era un secreto pero luego de los pisco sours aquí en Lima los googlers me lo habían contado) como tampoco podía perderme la oportunidad de encontrarme con estos amigos, hacer nuevos y aprender un poco más (fue bastante más!) del Sketchup.

Aquí un video del evento, para que se den una idea. Aparezco en varias tomas!





Además les cuento que en la visita de los googlers a Lima, quedaron alucinados con la cultura, la gente y la comida, y por ello el evento y la fiesta tuvieron elementos peruanos.
Noten en el video que los googles se identificaban con chullos (me los pidieron y tuve que llevar 30 en mi maleta!), una de las 3 salas de conferencia era "Macchupicchu"....









y la comida de la fiesta era anticucho (pero sin carne de corazón, no consiguieron), empanadas (pero fritas!), cebiche (con cebolla picada!), el choclo (no sancochado,.. a la parrilla hno: ),









y crema volteada (eso sí estuvo excelente!!!),.. y para tomar, nuestro mejor embajador,.. el pisco sour! (pero no les salió muy bien).










La próxima vez les llevo el libro de Nicolini


----------



## escrew

ALGUIEN ENTIENDE EL NUEVO SKECTHUP 8? QUISIERA SABER SI ALGUIEN PODRIA AYUDARME, VARIOS PROCESOS PARA REALIZAR UN MODELO AHORA HAN CAMBIADO.


----------



## Auquicu

Principalmente ha cambiado el Building Maker y la captura de texturas del streetview. 
A ver pregunta, a ver si puedo ayudarte.


----------



## escrew

Se construye en Huacho: Plaza del Sol.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1172575

Informo que tambien lograre modelarlo para el Google Earth.
Ustedes que opinan? se ve bien el local?


----------



## Auquicu

escrew said:


> Se construye en Huacho: Plaza del Sol.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1172575
> 
> Informo que tambien lograre modelarlo para el Google Earth.
> Ustedes que opinan? se ve bien el local?


Que bien!
por el rendering se ve que le van a construir un cielo celeste!








Estos arquitectos, siempre poniendo el entorno más bonito que la realidad :nuts:

Lo bueno para tu modelo es que han publicado los planos. Consulta con la constructora a ver si te facilitan los diagramas de levantamiento.


----------



## Auquicu

*Edificio Diagonal - Miraflores*

El edificio Diagonal es un emblemático edificio de Miraflores diseñado por el arquitecto Enrique Seoane y construido entre los años 1952 y 1954.


----------



## escrew

[/QUOTE]

Tengo una anecdota de este edificio :lol: acerca de las cabinas de internet que funcionan en el segundo piso :nuts:

Que bien que ya este modelado. incluso el parque kennedy empieza a verse mas denso.


----------



## Auquicu

escrew said:


> Tengo una anecdota de este edificio :lol: acerca de las cabinas de internet que funcionan en el segundo piso :nuts:.


Mejor ni pregunto!


----------



## Auquicu

*Google Earth Imagery update Sept 2010*

De vez en vez vale la pena mencionar las actualizaciones que se hacen en Google Earth. El mes pasado la mejor fue Choquequirao. Este mes, el "candelabro" de Paracas (aunque creo que tiene razón los que dicen que es un cactus).

REAL:









GOOGLE EARTH:









*Conoce el Perú primero,.. aunque sea en Google Earth!*


----------



## Auquicu

En la última actualización de Google Earth subieron la Casa Montero Bernales (Casacor 2010) y la Casa de San Martin 160, ambos en Barranco. Sin embargo siguen sin evaluar mis modelos de los parques: Parque Central de Miraflores, Parque de Lima, Parque del Museo de Arte Italiano, y ya tienen meses! Sé por datos del equipo de Google que había un error con estos modelos en el proceso de evaluación y que lo corregirían, pero no ha sucedido así que los voy a colgar nuevamente, como si fueran nuevos (perdiendo mis 21 valoraciones con 5 estrellas ,.. chss!).

Otros modelos que han subido son varios edificios de Estrada Ray que ha hecho en san Isidro, poblando cada vez más esa zona que antes estuvo bastante modelada pero que desde que existen las fototexturas empezaron a quitar los modelos anteriormente colocados por Francis. 
Está quedando muy bien Leighton!


----------



## franci.sc.o

excelentes trabajos, solo una acotacion. con esa toma del edificio diagonal uno no distingue la forma exactamente, un toma o dos mas de ese edificio por los costados seria interesante


----------



## reichsleiter

Eso no será necesario, ya lo agregaron a la 3D-layer de Google Earth.


----------



## Auquicu

*MUSEO DEL PARQUE REDUCTO*
Av. Benavides Cdra. 9, Miraflores.

Durante la guerra con Chile, el 15 de enero de 1881 se llevó a cabo la última batalla antes de la ocupación de Lima. El Parque Reducto Nº 2 fue un importante bastión defensivo en la cruenta Batalla de Miraflores, lugar donde se congregaron los vecinos armados y soldados para defender la capital.

En 1944, "El Parque Reducto Nº 2" es declarado monumento nacional, y en 1994, la Municipalidad de Miraflores construyó una copia de la antigua estación de tren y en ella inauguró el Museo de Sitio del Parque Reducto Nº 2, lugar donde se puede apreciar un antiguo tren, uniformes de soldados chilenos y peruanos, dos cañones así como otras armas de la época.










Este modelo incluye el museo, los árboles, el tren, las bancas y cañones, entre otros detalles que se encuentran en este parque.


----------



## Auquicu

Aquí un par de fotos de la antigua estación de tren de Miraflores.


----------



## Auquicu

*Barranco 29. Casa en calle Saenz Peña 201, esquina con calle San Martín.*










Como se ve, esta casa tiene realmente 2 pisos y un techo plano. El tercer piso que se ve es realmente paredes inclinadas que aparentan un tejado, pero las ventanas huecas evidencian que solo se trata de un elemento decorativo.


----------



## Auquicu

*Casa en Saenz Peña 203 - 205, Barranco.*

Según archivos del INC, fue construida en 1918 por la familia Goicochea.









El modelo de esta casa, y el modelo anterior, son colindantes. Ya vienen todas las demás en esta calle, y algunas otras cercanas.


----------



## ZandoKan

esas ultimas casas que subieste tienen diseños bien rebuscados
buen trabajo kay:
en la nueva actualizacion del GEarth tambien subieron uno de mis primeros diseños, la tienda elektra de ventanilla  :nuts:


----------



## Auquicu

Hoy: Nuevas imágenes satelitales en Google Earth.

http://www.gearthblog.com/blog/archives/2010/10/new_google_earth_imagery_-_october_2.html

Entre otros: 
- Callao y Oeste de Lima.
- Ancón
- Túcume (ahora se ven las pirámides!)
- Bayóvar
- Otuzco (ventanillas de Otizco), Porcón Alto, Yanacocha (Cajamarca).
- Choquequirao (!)
- Playas de Asia (desde el pueblo de Asia hasta Lobos).
- Playas de Cañete.
- Islas Ballestas, en Paracas.
- Ica, Hotel Las Dunas, Ocucaje, Huacachina.


ATENCIÓN ESCREW:
- Chancay
- Huaral

Y muchos lugares más en el Perú!


----------



## Auquicu

spacecowboy85 said:


> Hola q tal!!! Felicitaciones por tus trabajos!!!
> Yo justamente estoy realizando un anális de la casa Montero Bernales; me podrías por favor facilitar los planos, cortes y elevaciones, o algún dato para poder conseguirlos; me son realmente urgentes para la maquetería al detalles que tengo q presentar en la universidad; te lo agradecería mucho!
> Saludos y ÉXITOS!!!!!


Te envié un mensaje privado. En todo caso, nvíame un mensaje privado con tu email dónde enviar los que tengo.
Saludos,


----------



## GFM 3D

¡Hola! Hace ya tiempo que no pasaba por este thread, pero me alegra ver que hay nuevos modelos, muy buenos, especialmente los del Cercado por Auquicu y la Catedral y estadios en Trujillo por Stonemax.

Auquicu, quería preguntarte, ¿está en tus planes hacer la Basílica de la Merced?

Así mismo, me gustaría compartir con ustedes este thread, "Lima de siempre", que dispone de un archivo fotográfico invaluable de nuestra capital en sus mejores tiempos.

Yo, por mi parte, me mantengo a la espera de más noticias sobre el Westin para hacer los cambios respectivos al modelo.

Saludos.


----------



## Auquicu

GFM 3D said:


> Auquicu, quería preguntarte, ¿está en tus planes hacer la Basílica de la Merced?
> 
> Así mismo, me gustaría compartir con ustedes este thread, "Lima de siempre", que dispone de un archivo fotográfico invaluable de nuestra capital en sus mejores tiempos.


Muchas gracias GFM!

Ya estoy trabajando La Merced, pero completa con sus patios y cláustruos, y al detalle que acostumbro.
La web de "Lima de Siempre" es desde hace bastante tiempo uno de mis favoritos, y también hay un grupo en facebook, de "Lima La Única", con informacion y fotos sobre todos los lugares, que incluso visitamos en forma personal cuando se organizan paseos. Son mi principal fuente para conseguir las fotos antiguas que acompañan mis modelos en los posts que hago en este foro.


----------



## GFM 3D

Para complementar el tema del centro, aquí posteo estas imágenes. Ya se han posteado fotos de la Catedral, la Plaza de Armas y demás individualmente, pero creo que hacía falta una desde este ángulo.

_(Foto tomada hace dos semanas)_


----------



## Auquicu

Quedó muy bien esa foto. Le has hecho algún rendering?, y con qué programa? Lo digo por las nubes en el cielo.


----------



## nesua

Qué buena comparación!



Auquicu said:


> Quedó muy bien esa foto. Le has hecho algún rendering?, y con qué programa? Lo digo por las nubes en el cielo.


esas nubes parecen de la subcapa "Nubes" en "Tiempo/Clima" (no recuerdo bien el nombre) que está en Google Earth. ¿Es asi *GFM 3D* no? 
Si no, repito la pregunta de Auquicu je


----------



## GFM 3D

^Exactamente. Esa función, junto con la de "Mostrar luz del sol", es lo que se necesita para obtener una buena captura de Google Earth, sin tener que abrir un programa aparte para editarla, y nos permite conseguir imágenes realistas de nuestros modelos.

Usando el mismo método, posteo esta foto del Jr. Carabaya,vista hacia el río Rimac. Pueden ver el Palacio de Gobierno y la Estación de Desamparados (ambos de Auquicu), y a la derecha mi último modelo, el antiguo Hotel Comercio.


----------



## Auquicu

GFM 3D said:


>


Mucha gracias GeneralM3D, por estas fotografías y buenas referencias a mi modelo. Una foto para la comparación 3D-real.










*GeneralM3D*, podrías hacer la casona que está en medio entre el Hotel Comercio y la Casa del Oidor. Sería bueno tener completa esa cuadra, se vería muy bien, y yo no tomé fotos de ese inmueble.


----------



## Auquicu

*El Puente de Piedra.*

El Puente de Piedra o Puente Trujillo es un puente ubicado a espaldas del Palacio de Gobierno en el centro histórico de Lima, capital del Perú, que cruza el río Rímac uniendo el cercado de Lima con el distrito del Rímac. Fue construido en 1610 por el Virrey Juan de Mendoza y Luna, Marqués de Montesclaros, y actualmente mantiene la misma estructura inicial aunque se ha extendido su longitud en ambos extremos.









Creo esta es la mejor foto antigua, de muchas que tengo de este puente. En ella se aprecia la Iglesia de Desamparados, que fue delolida para construir el actual Palacio de Gobierno. Además el puente luce su tamaño original, puesto luego fue remodelado cambiando su apariencia y extendiendo su longitud.


----------



## GFM 3D

^Excelente modelo!



Auquicu said:


> *GeneralM3D*, podrías hacer la casona que está en medio entre el Hotel Comercio y la Casa del Oidor. Sería bueno tener completa esa cuadra, se vería muy bien, y yo no tomé fotos de ese inmueble.


Pensé en hacerla, pero entre esa casona de dos pisos que mencionas y el Hotel hay un edificio moderno (una lástima que sea así). De cualquier modo, mañana aprovecho para tomar más fotos mientras estoy en el Cercado.

Saludos,


----------



## Auquicu

GFM 3D said:


> ^Excelente modelo!
> 
> 
> 
> Pensé en hacerla, pero entre esa casona de dos pisos que mencionas y el Hotel hay un edificio moderno (una lástima que sea así). De cualquier modo, mañana aprovecho para tomar más fotos mientras estoy en el Cercado.
> 
> Saludos,


Por mi parte y como te adelanté algunos días, estoy trabajando en La Merced, que debe ser el próximo modelo a subir esta semana aunque no hay mucho apuro ya que justo esta semana se tiene prevista un mantenimiento en el 3D Warehouse por lo que no se subirán modelos a Google Earth.

Si vas al centro sería bueno si pudieras tomar fotos a la Plaza Dos de Mayo. Yo nunca voy por el lado oeste del centro por lo que no he modelado nada en esa zona. Hubo un modelador que hizo la plaza hace algunos años, sin fototextura, y los edificios son todos iguales alrededor, por lo que haciendo uno se pueden copiar y tener la plaza entera rápidamente. Creo similar situación se puede dar en gran parte respecto de la Plaza Bolognesi.


----------



## Auquicu

*Palacio de Justicia.*

El Palacio de Justicia de Lima es la sede de la Corte Suprema de la República y símbolo del Poder Judicial del Perú. Se ubica en el cercado de Lima frente al Paseo de los Héroes Navales, donde también se encuentra el Hotel Sheraton, el edificio Rímac, el Museo de Arte Italiano de Lima y el Centro Cívico de Lima. El edifico, de estilo neoclásico, se inspiró en el Palacio de Justicia de Bruselas aunque sin cúpula pues no llegó a concluirse, y guarda también cierta similitud con el Palacio del Congreso de la Nación Argentina en Buenos Aires. La obra fue propuesta durante el gobierno de Augusto Leguía y fue finalizada e inaugurada en 1938 por el Presidente Óscar R. Benavides.


----------



## Auquicu

*Palacio Legislativo del Perú - Congreso de la República del Perú*

El Palacio Legislativo del Perú es la sede del Congreso de la República del Perú, ubicado en el centro histórico de Lima, Perú. La primera etapa fue diseñada y construida por el arquitecto francés Emilio Robert, siendo inaugurada en 1908 durante la transmisión de mando presidencial entre el saliente José Pardo y el electo Augusto B. Leguía. Posteriormente Fue durante el gobierno del Presidente Óscar R. Benavides se construyó una segunda etapa bajo la dirección del arquitecto polaco Ricardo de Jaxa Malachowski, culminándose su construcción en 1938.


----------



## GFM 3D

^ La última imagen sería buena para una postal  Se ve excelente.

Hace dos horas subí el 3D del Palacio de los Deportes, mi último modelo, a la Galería 3D. Que quede al menos una réplica de este bello edificio que pronto se nos irá de las manos...


















Tanto las fotos como el modelo fueron realizados ayer.

Auquicu, vi que subiste tu modelo de la Basílica de la Merced, que ya ha sido aprobado para su inclusión, quedó muy bien. Lo mismo puedo decir de la segunda versión del edificio República hecho por Estrada Rey, es un buen trabajo.

Saludos.


----------



## Auquicu

*SEMANA SANTA.*

*Iglesias de Lima, parte II.*

Hace algunos meses compartí con ustedes un primer grupo de Iglesias en Lima, entre ellas las del cercado: La Catedral, el Convento de Santo Domingo, y el Convento de San Francisco.

En esta ocasión especial, quiero compratir un segundo grupo de Iglesias, con mis mejores deseos.


----------



## Auquicu

*La Basílica Menor y Convento de San Agustín.*

La Basílica Menor y Convento de San Agustín se encuentra en el centro histórico de Lima, frente a la plazuela del mismo nombre, y a pocas cuadras de la Plaza Mayor de la capital, entre los jirones Camaná e Ica. Fue construida en 1573 y ha sido reconstruida varias veces debido a daños por terremotos, a las ampliaciones y los daños sufridos en 1895 en que sufrió daños irreparables, como la pérdida de su única torre volada de un cañonazo durante una revuelta, requiriendo urgente reparación.

Antigua foto de la Iglesia, antes de perder su única torre.


----------



## Auquicu

*Iglesia De Los Huérfanos.*

Es el antiguo templo del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús que tomó el nombre de Huérfanos porque se hallaba al lado de la antigua Casa de los Niños Huérfanos de Lima. El terremoto de 1678 la derribó por completo, siendo reconstruida en 1766.

Foto de 1940.


----------



## Auquicu

*Templo de Jesús, María y José.*

Inicialmente edificada como capilla en la vivienda del Sr. Nicolás Ayllón durante la segunda mitad del siglo XVII, fue ampliándose con los donativos de los terrenos vecinos e iniciando servicios religiosos en el año 1678.


----------



## Auquicu

*Parroquia de San Marcelo.*

Iglesia edificada en la segunda mitad del siglo XVI por el Arzobispado de Lima, durante la gestión de Fray Jerónimo de Loayza, primer Arzobispo de Lima, y administrada por la orden Agustina. Hacia 1772, la iglesia adquirió un estilo barroco con detalles decorativos del rococó. Entre 1925 y 1933, asumió un aspecto sencillo, ornamentada con columnas salomónicas en cemento. La fachada lleva en la hornacina principal la imagen de la Virgen del Rosario y, a los costados, se ubican esculturas que representan a Santa Rosa de Lima, San Martín de Porres y San Juan Masías. La iglesia posee una sola nave, retablos barrocos salomónicos y bautisterio. La construcción ha sufrido constantes modificaciones y re-edificaciones debido a los terremotos ocurrido en la ciudad de Lima desde el siglo XVII. La última reconstrucción se dio entre los años 1925 y 1933. Destacan lienzos coloniales como la Coronación de la Virgen de Cristóbal Lozano, y la serie sobre la vida de San Francisco Javier, del artista sevillano Matías Arteaga. Fue declarada Monumento Histórico por R.S. Nº 2900-72, de fecha 28-12-72.


----------



## Auquicu

*La Basílica Menor y Convento de Nuestra Señora de la Merced.*

La Basílica Menor y Convento de Nuestra Señora de la Merced, ubicada en Lima, Perú, fue edificada por Fray Miguel de Orenes en 1535, y reconstruida, ampliada y restaurada en diversas oportunidades, muchas a causa de los terremotos que azotaron Lima. Tiene solamente una torre, una biblioteca y dos claustros. En ella están enterrados los restos del Padre Urraca, en proceso de beatificación y declarado Venerable por Juan Pablo II.

Foto de 1920.


----------



## Auquicu

*Iglesia de la Recoleta.*

La Iglesia de la Recoleta se ubica en la Plaza Francia, al final del jirón Camaná, en el Centro Histórico de Lima. Fue fundada en 1606 y reconstruida en la década de 1920 aunque de con un aspecto completamente distinto al que tenía antes, cambiando su estilo barroco por uno neoclásico en estilo neogótico. A su costado se ubica el Colegio de la Recoleta, donde se dictaron las primeras clases de la Universidad Católica en 1917.


----------



## Auquicu

*Basílica y convento de San Pedro.*

La Basílica Menor y Convento de San Pedro es uno de los más importantes complejos religiosos del Centro Histórico de Lima, ubicada en las intersecciones de las calles Azángaro y Ucayali. El recinto está bajo la tutela de la orden de los religiosos Jesuitas, fue construida inicialmente en el año 1568, reconstruida en el año 1569, y finalmente la tercera y actual versión fue construida en el año 1638 por el Hermano jesuita Martín de Aizpitiarte.

En esta foto antigua se ve la iglesia antes de su remodelación al estado actual. Tenía relojes en ambas torres, las que terminaban en punta.


----------



## GFM 3D

*Nuestra capital hasta la fecha​*
Aquí dejo unas capturas del Cercado de Lima en GE que tomé en la tarde.

i. Biblioteca Pública de Lima y Basílica de San Pedro, subidas por mí en la mañana.










ii. Biblioteca Pública de Lima. A la izquierda pueden apreciar parte de la torre del reloj del Parque Universitario (Estrada Ray)










iii. Panorámica mostrando parte de la skyline del Cercado en el atardecer, tomada desde la esquina de Abancay/Ucayali. Pueden ver de izquierda a derecha la Catedral y Arzobispado (Auquicu); las siluetas del Palacio de Gobierno (Auquicu) y la Casa del Oidor (Estrada Ray); el Hotel Comercio (por mí) y la Estación de Desamparados (Auquicu); y por último la Iglesia de San Francisco y al otro lado de la Abancay, el Congreso, ambos de Auquicu.

La dejo como link por motivos de visualización. Si alguien quiere ver el tamaño original (Photobucket comprimió la imagen), me puede mandar MP.

iv. Vista general del Cercado (comparación).


















Y esto es algo que noté unas horas después, no sé si ustedes lo vieron también:










Es la isla El Frontón, subida hace exactamente 2 semanas por el usuario prcc93, quien tiene tres modelos más en la galería.

Saludos,


----------



## Auquicu

Hola General. Veo que colgaste San Pedro. Te quedó muy bien aunque nos cruzamos con el mismo edificio ya que seguramente estuviste trabajando al mismo tiempo que yo esta iglesia. Hace algún tiempo comentaste tu interés de hacerla pero como habían pasado varios meses ya pensé que no la harías e hice mi propia versión, mi equivocación. Mejor coordinemos y si alguien dice que hará algo, no dejarlo pendiente mucho tiempo. Por otro lado, los manifestantes ya están desalojando la Plaza 2 de Mayo, por si pasas por ahí.

Estrada, veo que estás por el Callao, no te olvides del Real Felipe, que aunque grande no creo sea complicado. No te olvides compartir en este foto los de Av. Pardo, Republica (Lima y San Isidro) y el Scotiabank, que estuvo antes en Google Earth y hecho por Francis pero que ya lo habían eliminado, y ahora recuperado en tu excelente versión. 

Veo edificios faltantes en San Isidro que antes estuvieron en Google Earth, en la zona del Centro Financiero. Yo no los voy a hacer, a ver si alguien se anima a hacer Camino Real y esos edificios. Pensar que hace 20 años ese era el centro comercial más importante del Perú, como cambian los tiempos. También estuvo en GE el edificio Profuturo pero sin fototextura, 3 modelos en el 3d warehouse, pero ninguno ha quedado. En esa zona de San Isidro realmente han desaparecido varios edificios por falta de fototextura, como alrededor del Golf, hechos casi todos por Francis pero ya hace mucho dejó de modelar y casi no quedan modelos de él cuando antes casi todos eran suyos. Sabe alguien qué fue de su vida?

Por mi parte estoy haciendo el edificio colindante con correos y frente a Santo Domingo, para complementar el edificio de Correos, el cual lo hice con el techo de vidrio que tenía y tal como aparece en la foto de Lima de arriba, y es que tengo entendido la reconstruirían para el Museo de la gastronomía (necesitábamos en Lima ese museo?).


----------



## GFM 3D

Auquicu said:


> (...) y es que tengo entendido la reconstruirían para el Museo de la gastronomía (necesitábamos en Lima ese museo?).


En todo caso, debieron usar mas bien el *Palais Concert* (¿alguien se anima a hacerlo?) para tal fin, y dejar el Museo de Filatelia intacto.

Para una mejor organización, he creado una colección nueva para los modelos de Lima, los cuales iré agregando a la misma poco a poco.

Saludos.


----------



## GFM 3D

Me había faltado subir ésta anteriormente. Edificio República actualizado a fototextura, de Estrada_Ray.

Aquí el link de la colección en la 3DWH. También dejo el enlace del thread de listado que he abierto, donde pueden ver un catálogo de las edificaciones de Lima, principalmente del centro histórico, para que nos sirva como una guía y podamos ver qué es lo que nos falta hacer. Cualquier sugerencia para añadir a la lista, no duden en postear 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Auquicu

IMAGERY UPDATE

Hoy actualizaron la capa de imágenes satelitales de Google Earth. Esta vez lo que tocó a Perú fueron 12 zonas, pero en su mayoría partes desérticas o poblados menores de la sierra. Lo único destacable fue el Puerto de Paita y el balneario de Colán.


----------



## GFM 3D

Vista desde el Rímac:


----------



## Auquicu

*La Casa de Correos y Telégrafos.*

La Casa de Correos y Telégrafos de Lima es un edificio localizado en el centro histórico de Lima y cercano a la plaza Mayor. Fue construido en 1897 en estilo francés y actualmente alberga el Museo de La Gastronomía Peruana.

Respecto del modelo, lo había concebido desde hace mucho tiempo y postergado por varios motivos. Sin embargo he tomado muchas fotos a este edificio y cuando lo he levantado, me he visto obligado a elegir el color ya que en corto tiempo ha cambiado varias veces. El edificio colindante, que hace esquina en Conde de Superunda y Camaná, también ha sido modelado pero todavía no ha sido agregado a la capa 3D de Google Earth.


----------



## stonemax

buenos modelos de lima cuadrada, hay mucho por hacer en esa zona.
yo pienso hacer el edificio alzamora o el ministerio público, tal ves sera para la otra semana.

GFM: ya que el edificio westin ya se aperturo :banana:, ya es hora que lo subas a la capa 3d; no habra problema con las imagenes satelitales, porque me paso igual con la torre republica de SI, y me lo aceptaron sin problemas; de paso le agregas reflejos del cielo a las texturas.


----------



## GFM 3D

stonemax said:


> (...) paso le agregas reflejos del cielo a las texturas.


La textura principal del modelo es la de las ventanas de la torre, que en realidad es una sola que se repite en los 4 lados. Si agrego algún efecto a la textura, se verá mas bien como un mosaico que como debería verse. Voy a ver si puedo reemplazarla con otra imagen.

El edificio aún no ha sido terminado. La inauguración oficial es en junio.


----------



## Auquicu

Hace dos días estuve por el Westing, y ya está operativo. Habían turistas, botones, todo iluminado. Quizás todavía no funcionen todos los pisos, pero el hotel ya está terminado y operando. Me sorpendí porque también esperaba una inauguración, pero ya vemos que lo han dejado para más tarde.


----------



## GFM 3D

*Calle de Pescadería*
(1ra cuadra Jr. Carabaya - Palacio de Gobierno y Estación de Desamparados por *Auquicu*, Casa del Oidor por *Estrada_Ray*)


----------



## GFM 3D

Ya tengo la sulución del problema de las texturas del Westin. Ahora...¿alguien sabe cuánto mide el lado de la torre? Yo le he puesto ~27m, pero se ve más delgada de como debería estar.

Saludos,


----------



## stonemax

segun los planos del edificio, casi 30,4m de lado.

este es mi ultimo modelo arreglado.


----------



## GFM 3D

^ Ahora, prepárate en los próximos días, para un salto de unos 60 años hacia el pasado, en el mismo lugar...despues de todo, una reconstrucción nunca está demás 

¡Ah! Debo anunciar también, la torre del Westin ya está disponible en la Galería 3D.

Saludos,


----------



## Auquicu

Ya que se han incluido algunos edificios del pasado, les comento que en Google hay un proyecto para Google Earth sobre el que hablamos en el Basecamp sobre la implementación de una capa 3d del pasado, para lo cual se deberá habilitar la posibilidad de incluir en la ficha del modelo la información sobre su fecha de construcción y de demolición, claro, si se desea. Asimismo poder agregar un mapa histórico, por ejemplo los antiguos mapas de Lima ya que en esas fechas no existían fotos satelitales, o alguno dibujado por cartografistas modernos.
El primer paso tipo demo fue lo que ya existe sobre Roma Antigua, y se acaba de dar un segundo paso con la puesta en marcha del Google Earth Builder. Seguro demorará puesto están trabajando duro con la implementación de GE para todos los formatos móviles y tablets, y otros proyectos y mejoras.

General, a tu Westing le falta toda la base, no es difícil.


----------



## GFM 3D

Si no me equivoco, Zoungy dedicó un post en su blog a ese tema, hace tiempo, y yo también hablé un poco acerca de eso en mi propia página. Incluso se ha creado una colección no oficial llamada _Potential models for "Historic 3D layer" in Google Earth_, que ya cuenta con un número considerable de modelos. Sobre el mapa, creo que éste seria muy útil (http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/117/12mapa.jpg).

Sobre el Westin, pasé el centro de convenciones a un modelo aparte para subir mientras tanto la torre. A diferencia de ésta, creo que para la base sí necesito mis propias fotos

Saludos,.


----------



## Auquicu

*Edificio en la esquina de las calles Conde De Superunda y Camaná.*

Ya agregado a la capa 3D de Google Earth, este edificio de encuentra localizado en la esquina de las calles Conde De Superunda y Camaná, Lima, colindante con la Casa de Correos y Telégrafos de Lima (hoy sede del Museo Gastronómico) y frente al Convento de Santo Domingo.


----------



## Auquicu

*Casona en la esquina de la calle Conde de Superunda y Calle Camaná (Pozuelo).*

Ya agregado a la capa 3D de Google Earth, esta casona se encuentra en la esquina de la calle Conde de Superunda y Calle Camaná (cuadra antiguamente denominada Pozuelo), Lima. Frente a ella se encuentra la plaza de Santo Domingo, el Convento de Santo Domingo, y la Casa de Correos y Telégrafos de Lima (actualmente sede del Museo Gastronómico).


----------



## GFM 3D

Aquí una foto de la Plazuela de Santo Domingo, donde se puede apreciar el cruce de Camaná y Conde de Superunda, y los respectivos modelos en esa zona. Quedaron muy bien.


















Espero subir la Casa Garcilaso en este fin de semana. El Palacio de Torre Tagle me tomará unos días más, aunque lo publicaré pronto.

Saludos,


----------



## Auquicu

*Google Earth Satellite Update.*
Esta semana se ha actualizado la capa de fotografías satelitales de Google Earth, y hay novedades en Perú. Si bien en su mayoría son imágenes de zonas poco pobladas, hay algunas zonas para resaltar. 


La playa de Máncora (la parte norte, no incluye el poblado).
Cajamarca, con imágenes de abril de este año.
Valle del río Chancay
Valle del Río Lurín – Cieneguilla – Chotay – Sisicaya – zoológico de Huachipa, El Pueblo Hotel, y la zona este de La Molina (más al este que la laguna)
Una zona extensa del sur del departamento de Huancavelica.
Islas Ballestas.
Zona Sur de la península de Paracas.
Isla de la Independencia


----------



## Auquicu

Uy se quemó mi modelo!!!,.. digo , se quemó el edificio que está en mi modelo de La Merced. Si van a Google Earth, en Jr. Carabaya y a la parte trasera de mi modelo de La Merced, la oficina que se incendió hoy es la puerta grande y balcón, al lado del letrero de Barrington.
Menos mal no se incendió el convento.


----------



## GFM 3D

Plaza de Armas, Catedral, Palacio de Gobierno (*Auquicu*) y Calle de Pescadería (*GFM*, Casa del Oidor por *Stonemax*)










Calle Veracruz (*Auquicu*)










Centro Financiero. Modelos de *Stonemax*, *Escrew*, *Auquicu*, *GFM*.










Han aceptado también el Puente Rayos de Sol por el usuario *prcc93*. Quizá le falta un poco de fototextura, pero es en terminos generales un buen trabajo. El mismo usuario también tiene en la 3D Layer la isla del Frontón, mencionada en la página anterior.

Ya he tomado las fotos que necesitaba para el Centro de Convenciones del Westin. ¿Alguien se anima a hacer el Limatambo?


----------



## Auquicu

*La casa de Osambela o Casa de Oquendo, y casa colindante.*

Ya disponible en Google Earth.

La casa de Osambela o casa de Oquendo es una edificación de la época virreinal y se levanta sobre el antiguo noviciado de los padres dominicos, destruido por el terremoto de 1746, y en parte de la huerta, con frente a la Calle de la Veracruz (hoy jirón Conde de Superunda) en el centro histórico de la ciudad de Lima, Perú. Es una de las casonas más grandes del centro de Lima y es notable por su amplia fachada y balcones de excelente calidad. Es una edificación colonial tardía con una mezcla de estilos sucesivos, su construcción, por encargo del armador de buques, banquero y comerciante español Martín de Osambela, Marqués de Osambela y Teniente Coronel de Milicias, data de finales del siglo XVIII y principios del XIX y fue terminada entre 1803 y 1805. Su estilo arquitectónico es una fusión de los que se sucedieron hasta esa época resaltando en la decoración la influencia francesa del rococó. Fue declarada Monumento Nacional en 1963 y actualmente es sede del Centro Cultural "Inca Garcilaso de la Vega".


----------



## Auquicu

*Casona en Barranco.*

Antigua casona localizada en la calle Grau 810, esquina con la calle Miraflores, frente a la Av. Saenz Peña, en Barranco; y donde funcionan las tiendas PPPP Design, Carale - Hecho a Mano, y la galería de arte Yvonne Sanguinetti.


----------



## GFM 3D

No sé qué palabras usar para describir cómo ha quedado tu trabajo, que obviamente, ha quedado muy bien. Especialmente, la última imagen donde se ven todos los modelos de esa zona. Incluso la unidad que hay entre los techos de cada edificio (y eso se aplica también a Correos y al Edificio Palacio). Excelente trabajo.

¿Vas a hacer la Casa de la Columna también? Está al lado de la Casa Osambela y tiene una bella portada y patio colonial. Debo aceptar que recién hoy me entero de su existencia, viendo otro thread, pero creo que realmente se vería muy bien si se completa esa manzana.

Saludos,


----------



## GFM 3D




----------



## Auquicu

Hola General. 
Aunque no se ven con mucho detalle sin la posibilidad de descarga, parecen muy buenos tus últimos modelos. Nos hacía falta contar con San Martín en la Plaza, y mejorar la Cruz del Cerro San Cristóbal. No te olvides por favor de comentarlo previamente, o incluirlo en tu lista, para evitar inconvenientes o cruces. Yo continúo con la zona que te comenté, desde el Club de la Unión, hasta Conde de Superunda frente a Osambela.

Cuanles edificios tienes en proceso? Recuerdo Torre Tagle, el Banco del Perú y Londres, el Teatro Municipal y toda la cuadra de la calle donde está el Hotel de comercio, además de lo faltante del Westin. Falta alguno? alguno ya no vas a hacer?

Saludos!


----------



## GFM 3D

Gracias por el comentario. A ver, déjame ver...*revisa carpeta* 

En proceso tengo Torre Tagle, Banco de Perú y Londres, el Teatro Municipal, parte sur de Rastro de San Francisco, el Westin, esos son los actuales. Hoy he tomado fotos para la dañada Iglesia de la Concepción, que es un edificio sencillo, mientras veo como arreglar el problema del patio de Torre Tagle (justamente hoy pasé pero no me dejaron tomarle fotos). Por último, tengo planeadas también las dos casonas que están en la cuadra de mi Capilla del Puente, para que no sea solo un punto en esa zona.

Tengo por otro lado las reconstrucciones, que son sorpresa  aunque si lo desean, puedo decirlas aquí también.

Fue mi error no incluír a San Martín en la lista; la Cruz de San Cristóbal, por otro lado, iba a incluirla en el post correspondiente al Rímac, que aún no he publicado. Ahora comienzo a escribir.

Saludos!


----------



## Auquicu

*Casona en la esquina de Av. Emancipación y Jirón de la Unión.*

*Ya disponible en Google Earth.*


----------



## Auquicu

*Casa Pilatos – Tribunal Constitucional.*

*Ya disponible en Google Earth.*

Foto Antigua:









Edificio:









La “Casa Pilatos” o “Casa de Esquivel y Jarava” se encuentra localizada en la esquina del Jirón Ancash y la calle Azángaro, frente al Convento de San Francisco, Este inmueble fue edificado hacia la década de 1590 por encargo del rico comerciante español Diego de Esquivel y se presume que el diseño original fue hecho por el superior de los jesuitas, el padre Ruiz de Portillo. Desde la muerte de Esquivel, el solar fue heredado, vendido y traspasado en muchas oportunidades, realizándose algunas modificaciones en su arquitectura, hasta que en setiembre de 1962 el Estado lo expropió mediante una resolución suprema que lo declaraba Monumento Histórico. A partir de ese momento, la casa fue utilizada para diversas actividades culturales y desde 1996, como la sede del Tribunal Constitucional. 

Modelo:


----------



## Auquicu

*Casona en la esquina de los Jirones Ancash y Lampa.*

*Ya disponible en Google Earth.*

Casona ubicada frente al Convento de San Francisco, en la cuadra 3 del jirón Ancash, en esquina con la cuadra 2 del Jirón Lampa, Lima, Perú. En ella se encuentra el restaurante “De César”.


----------



## Auquicu

*Plaza Perú, Edificio Pizarro, Edificio Palacio.*

*Ya diponible en Google Earth.*

Antigua Plaza Pizarro, con la estatua del conquistador.


















La Plaza Perú se encuentra en la esquina del Jirón de la Unión y de la calle Conde de Superunda, a pocos metros de la Plaza Mayor de Lima, frente al Palacio de Gobierno y la Municipalidad de Lima. Anteriormente levaba el nombre de Plaza Pizarro, encontrándose en ella una estatua que representaba al conquistador español que fundó la ciudad de Lima, hasta que en el año 2003 fue trasladada al Parque de la Muralla, cambiando la plaza su nombre al actual. A sus lados existen dos edificaciones, del lado de la Municipalidad y colindante con la Casa de Correos y Telégrafos de Lima se encuentra el edificio Pizarro, construido en 1952 por el arquitecto Leopoldo Arosemena Garland, y del lado del Palacio de Gobierno el edificio Palacio, de construcción más moderna.


----------



## stonemax

*buenos modelos*

como siempre auquicu hace excelentes modelos, felicidades.
y tambien los de GMF 3d, todos se ven nitidos.

ya con 196 modelos en la capa 3d, estos son mis ultimos modelos hechos:
*2 estadios de futbol en el callao, y;
*todo este bloque de edificios entre camino real y pezet:


----------



## GFM 3D

Actualización semanal del Cercado de Lima:

Modelos agregados:


Edificio Palacio, Edificio Palacio, Plaza Perú (Auquicu)
Auditorio del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores
Monumento a San Martín
Cruz del Cerro San Cristóbal
Casa de Esquivel y Jarava (Auquicu)
Restaurante _De César_ (Auquicu)
Casona en esquina Emancipación/Jirón de la Unión
 
*Plaza de Armas*


















*Panorámica del Centro de Lima, desde el Cerro San Cristóbal*










Ésta imagen en especial me gusta mucho. Pueden ver casi toda Lima, incluyendo el CF y el Golf actualizados, así como también todos los modelos del Centro Histórico, la Cúpula en Magdalena del Mar y en la lejanía, la isla el Frontón, hasta ahora el único modelo estríctamente geográfico en Lima.

Estrada, es bueno ver que la zona del Golf está renaciendo nuevamente después del desastroso terremoto de Google Earth que, sin embargo, nos ha permitido mejorar pasando a la fototextura. Los grupos de edificios se ven perfectamente realistas.

Auquicu, la manzana entre Santo Domingo y Palacio está quedando igualmente perfecta, tal como comenté antes, esa unidad entre los varios modelos, que no podré ver en los míos hasta que termine Torre Tagle. Por cierto...

- ¿Disculpe, se puede tomar fotos del patio...?
- NO.

Tengo un poco de problema con eso, pero ya he completado las arcadas y la mitad de las paredes superiores del primer patio, gracias a varias imágenes que he encontrado a través de la web. Voy a concentrarme en terminarlo pronto para pasar a los otros modelos que mencioné.

Y sobre el Club de la Unión, el resultado final es perfecto.

Saludos,


----------



## Auquicu

Como te comenté tenía planeado hacer Torre Tagle y por ello había buscado fotos en la web que quizás no tengas. Las busco y te las paso a tu email.

EDIT: Ya las envié.


----------



## GFM 3D

Danke sehr!


----------



## Auquicu

*El Club de la Unión.*

*Ya disponible en Google Earth.*










El Club de la Unión es una asociación sin fines de lucro fundada en el año 1868. El actual edificio se encuentra ubicado en la intersección del Jirón de la Unión y el Jirón Huallaga, en la Plaza Mayor de Lima. Fue inaugurado en 1942 y ha sido declarado Patrimonio Monumental de la Nación por el Instituto Nacional de Cultura junto con sus edificios vecinos, el Palacio de Gobierno del Perú, la Catedral de Lima, el Palacio Arzobispal de Lima y el Palacio Municipal de Lima.










*Vista actualizada de la Plaza Mayor de Lima en Google Earth.*


----------



## Auquicu

Estrada, te han pirateado tu modelo del Estadio Nacional. Ya lo reporté, pero sería bueno que también lo hagas tu por ser el autor y perjudicado.


----------



## stonemax

Auquicu said:


> Estrada, te han pirateado tu modelo del Estadio Nacional. Ya lo reporté, pero sería bueno que también lo hagas tu por ser el autor y perjudicado.
> 
> si ya me di cuenta en la tarde, le mande un reporte tambien; ah tambien piratearon el westin de gfd 3d.
> 
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=91466ade28b4aea3421f89454446a884&prevstart=0
> 
> saludos.


----------



## GFM 3D

stonemax said:


> Auquicu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Estrada, te han pirateado tu modelo del Estadio Nacional. Ya lo reporté, pero sería bueno que también lo hagas tu por ser el autor y perjudicado.
> 
> 
> 
> si ya me di cuenta en la tarde, le mande un reporte tambien; ah tambien piratearon el westin de gfd 3d.
> 
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=91466ade28b4aea3421f89454446a884&prevstart=0
> 
> saludos.
Click to expand...

Gracias por avisarme. Es por eso que he tratado de anular la opción de descarga en la mayoría de mis modelos. Auquicu recordará que hace poco menos de dos meses, un individuo me plagió tres modelos, los reporté y hasta ahora estos...estos personajes de Google no han hecho nada al respecto. 

Lo que más temo es que dentro de uno o dos meses más me manden un mensaje diciendo que es "trabajo derivado" que no infringe copyright, aunque esté el disclaimer, tal como me pasó hace ya varios meses con uno de mis modelos más conocidos y complicados. Eso sí fue descarado.

Como dije, es por eso que restringí la opción de descarga en mis modelos. En esta última semana estaba pensando que podía hacer una excepción con las próximas reconstrucciones, subiéndolas como KMZ para que puedan ser bajadas y vistas en Google Earth, pero ahora me doy cuenta que nada costaría a estos personajes bajarlas y re-postearlas, igualmente, como KMZ.

Auquicu, vi que subiste tus modelos de la Plazuela de Santo Domingo y el edificio Confina, que ya han sido aprobados y solo están esperando a ser "vaciados" a la Capa 3D. Esa zona se verá genial cuando la actualicen.

Saludos,


----------



## Auquicu

Después de los resultados electorales de hoy, solo me quedan ganas de modelar Perú, Nebraska.


----------



## GFM 3D

Estamos casi iguales, amigo...me dieron ganas de terminar la Sophienkirche de Dresde, que ya lleva tiempo esperando...

Al menos me quedan dos motivos para no tener el ánimo por el piso. Y el primero es...

*El Palacio de Torre Tagle*[

Antes que nada, Auquicu, agradecerte por las imágenes. Habían varias que no tenía y que sirvieron de excelente referencia para el patio.

*Patio principal*


































*Segundo patio*. Este ambiente, sacrosanto para los del MRE (no hay ni una sola foto que lo muestre en detalle), fue realizado usando como referencia esta aérea antigua y los planos de la casona, disponibles aquí.










*Exteriores*. La parte oeste de la fachada poseía anteriormente una portada menor en el lugar de la ventana más lejana al portal principal. Dicha portada menor fue eliminada en la restauración de mediados del s. XX, y reemplazada por la ya mencionada ventana.












































Vista en Google Earth








​
Hay algunos detalles menores que corregiré horas más tarde. _Gute Nacht!_


----------



## Auquicu

*Edificio Confina.*

*Ya disponible en Google Earth.*

El edificio Confina se encuentra ubicado a la espalda de la Municipalidad de Lima, frente al edificio de Correos y Telégrafos de Lima y cercano al Palacio de Gobierno y el Convento de Santo Domingo.


----------



## Auquicu

*Plazuela de Santo Domingo.*

*Ya disponible en Google Earth.*

La Plazuela de Santo Domingo se encuentra en el cruce del jirón Conde de Superunda y la calle Camaná, frente al Convento de Santo Domingo, en el centro histórico de Lima y muy cercana al Palacio de Gobierno, la Catedral de Lima, y la Casa de Osambela.

Foto Antigua.


----------



## Auquicu

*Edificio en Conde Superunda 265.*

*Ya disponible en Google Earth.*

Este edificio de encuentra localizado en el Jirón Conde de Superunda #265, en el centro histórico de Lima, Perú. Se encuentra al lado de la Plazuela de Santo Domingo y frente al convento del mismo nombre.


----------



## Auquicu

*Modelos en Revisión.*

De vez en vez uno consigue fotos o planos que permiten mejorar algunos modelos, por ejemplo he mejorado varios modelos de Barranco y Miraflores, y en el caso del faro de Miraflores y el Auditorio del Parque de Lima he hecho hasta 4 versiones con mejoras significativas.

Recientemente he conseguido levantamientos arquitectónicos de algunas de las iglesias que he modelado, por ejemplo de Santo Domingo y de San Pedro. Respecto de esta última, he advertido que son necesarias varias correcciones, que por el momento no voy a hacer, por lo que estoy retirando mi modelo de la capa 3D, lo que se hará efectiva la próxima semana. No quedará un hueco porque deberá ocuparlo el modelo de GMF 3D, el cual creo está muy bien hecho y quisiera ver su trabajo en Google Earth.

Hay mucho por modelar en todo Lima y poco tiempo, por lo que valoro el esfuerzo de todos los pocos modeladores que estamos haciendo lo posible por colocar nuestra ciudad en el mapa de Google Earth.


----------



## Auquicu

GFM 3D said:


> Aquí una foto de la Plazuela de Santo Domingo, donde se puede apreciar el cruce de Camaná y Conde de Superunda, y los respectivos modelos en esa zona. Quedaron muy bien.


Aunque no es el ángulo exacto pues es difícil colocarse en Google Earth, aquí posteo una foto actualizada, con el último modelo subido.










La diferencia de color del Convento de Santo Domingo es porque cada vez que lo pintan le cambian de color. Me ha pasado también con la Catedral de Lima, Correos, y otros edificios.


----------



## Auquicu

Esta noche actualizarán la imagen satelital de Lima. A estar atentos!

EDIT: Ya la están actualizando, se ve bien!
EDIT: Muchos edificios de algunos distritos han quedado movidos. Las imágenes son bastante buenas, de buen color y no hay nubes, pero va a ser necesario un poco de edición para adecuar los colores de algunos edificios, en especial techos y terrenos; y reubicar los modelos.


----------



## GFM 3D

Acabo de verla y no sé qué decir...el color es excelente, la resolución está bien, pero el ángulo es desastroso...Además, varios modelos se han desplazado, especialmente en el Damero (~12.5m). Si el modelo del Ed Luis Alberto Sánchez ya estuviera terminado, seguramente estaría al otro lado del Jr. Huallaga.

Por otro lado, Auquicu, déjame felicitarte por los últímos modelos que has hecho por la zona de Santo Domingo. Esa zona se ve particularmente densa en comparación a otras áreas del cercado, y ha quedado muy bien.

Saludos,


----------



## Auquicu

Gracias GFM3D! Justo acabo de subir un pequeño modelo en esa zona, pero me preocupa el terreno movido y la posibilidad que los modelos entren en auto alineación. Habrá que ver qué sucede.

Saludos,!


----------



## GFM 3D

Hace poco menos de una hora subí el modelo del edificio de la Fiscalía que está en Jr. Azángaro, y bueno, también estoy un poco preocupado por ese tema. No me gustaría ver después a los edificios uno sobre el otro por algún error en la alineación.

Pensaba hacer un modelo rápido de la casona de Acción Popular en Paseo Colón, pero supongo que, con este tema del terreno, no debería intentar todavía. Como dices, creo que esperaré un poco para ver cómo se desarrolla esta situación.

PS. Estrada, no sé si ya lo viste: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=616d5e713046df67958d61354f2ea1ed Parece que es _fan_ de tomar lo ajeno y darlo como propio. Y está el otro usuario, que pone 5 estrellas a las copias.

Saludos,


----------



## stonemax

bueno, por lo menos, lo subio como modelo no real, y subio otro donde agrega un helicoptero y lo hace estrellar a la torre tipo torres gemelas; por lo menos pido que borren la copia del estadio, pues me costo como 1 año pensar como hacerlo, ya que en ese tiempo no tenia idea como hacerlo a fototextura, a esperar. hace tiempo tambien me copiaron un modelo y los de google a la semana lo borraron. 

sobre la actualizacion de imagenes, pues parece que mejor sirve para BM, ya que se ve muy inclinado, ademas voy a esperar unas semanas, si los de google los autoalinea los modelos; sino a editar como 100 modelos. :bash:

estaba haciendo el otro lote de los edificios de miroquesada cuadra1, voy a esperar hasta que los de google puedan alinear los modelos cercanos.

saludos


----------



## Auquicu

Inevitablemente voy a tener que editar muchos de mis modelos para corregir el color de las elevaciones de terreno que he hecho y que están azuladas, por ejemplo en Palacio de Gobierno, Puente de Piedra, Convento de Santo Domingo, etc. Aprovecharé para reubicarlos.

Lo mismo sucede con los modelos que utlizaron las imágenes satelitales para pintar los techos, los cuales ahora se ven muy azules.

Por ahora el Sketchup sigue jalando las satelitales antiguas, supongo que es porque todavía no actualizan las satelitales en Google Maps y de ahí es que importan estas imágenes, así que por ahora resulta difícil corregir todo esto.


----------



## Auquicu

Me contacté con mis conocidos en Google y me comentan que las imágenes satelitales son actualizadas en Maps días después que en Earth. Precisamente hoy ello sucedió.

También me comentaron que les tomará 2 semanas para ver si es posible auto-reubicar los modelos de Lima. Si no resulta posible entonces tendremos que mover cada modelo manualmente, pero hasta saberlo mejor que esperemos.

EDIT: De todas maneras hay modelos que utilizan texturas antiguas, que son muy azules, por lo que se requiere editarlos, así que con ellos ni modo.


----------



## pedro1011

Los últimos dibujos están increíbles.


----------



## Auquicu

Fotografía Central E. Courret y Cia. Lima.

*Ya disponible en Google Earth.*











Inaugurado en 1965 por el fotógrafo francés Eugenio Courret, este edificio del estudio “Fotografía Central E. Courret y Cia” se encuentra en el Jirón de la Unión 197, Lima (antes llamado calle Mercaderes). Es una edificación Art Nouveau de fachada neorrococó y con balcones inspirados en la casa parisina de la cantante Ivette Guilbert. Las fotografías de este estudio constituyen el más valioso testimonio gráfico de la historia nacional peruana del siglo XIX.


----------



## Auquicu

*Diario El Comercio.*

*Ya disponible en Google Earth.*

El Diario El Comercio fue fundado en 1839. El edificio, de influencia beaux-arts francesa y cuya construcción se terminó en 1924, fue obra del ingeniero Felipe González del Riego y del ingeniero arquitecto Enrique Guillermo Tremouiller, e intervinieron también el señor Miguel Miró Quesada y aparentemente también el arquitecto Claudio Sahut.

Construcción.









Foto antigua.









Foto actual.









Modelo 3D.


----------



## stonemax

Qué habrá pasado con los de google?, van 2 semanas y no aceptan los modelos de gf3d y de auquicu, ademas desapareció el modelo que esta detras de la ex biblioteca nacional.


----------



## koko cusco

Auquicu said:


> Hola Kokocusco.
> 
> El modelo lo hizo Daniel Gonzáles, de Nicaragua pero que vive en Chicago, con fotos que le envié y con un poco de mi participación, pero muy poco. Nos fue muy difícil conseguir fotos desde algunos ángulos. De hecho me contacté con gente que vivía o viajaba a Cusco, pero no cumplieron con la promesa de proporcionarnos las fotos que nos faltaban.
> 
> Si te comprometes y nos ayudas, podemos hacer algunos templos y ruinas.
> 
> Saludos,


Por supuesto bueno mi especialidad son las fotos de templos del cusco XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

^^^^Auquicu... el trabajo vuestro de la catedral del cusco ha sido impecable yo quería hacerles una contribución, me gusto mucho el trabajo realizado, pero por ejemplo la cúpula de la capilla de triunfo le falto unos detalles no sé si lleguen hasta ese nivel de detalle pero por ejemplo aquí un par para tener una mejor idéa...


----------



## skyperu34

Todos los 3D están muy buenos, excelente trabajo !!!


----------



## GFM 3D

Aquí aparecen todas las iglesias 3D del Centro Histórico:



























A la izquierda se puede ver el campanario de la Basílica de la Merced, de Auquicu


















*Auquicu*, tus modelos se ven geniales, naturalmente. ¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## Auquicu

Muchas gracias!

Nuevamente harán mantenimiento a Google Earth por lo que no se subirán nuevos modelos 3D a Google Earth por un tiempo.


----------



## ZandoKan

Muy buena calidad de los modelos en 3D!!
A ese paso todo el centro historico estaria en 3D a mediano plazo kay:


----------



## GFM 3D

Han actualizado las imágenes de Google Earth, por lo que los 3Ds salen desplazados nuevamente. Entre los pocos que han mantenido una buena posición se encuentran el Portal de Pumacahua en el CH, y los edificios de Scotiabank y Alto Caral en San Isidro. Las fotografías son de mayo del presente año.


----------



## Auquicu

Pros: 
Tiene perfecto ángulo de toma.
Es una imágen más actualizada.
Un poquito mejor resolución.

Cons:
El color está bastante mal, marrón tirando para rojo.
Nueva movida del terreno.
Nubes sobre el acantilado de Miraflores.


----------



## escrew

Google Earth ahora tiene nuevas tomas satelitales de la ciudad de Lima


----------



## GFM 3D

Ya fueron actualizadas las vistas de Google Maps, y bueno, amigos, necesito su consejo sobre esto. Desde que mejoró la calidad de las fotos aéreas, se sabe que las hemos usado para los techos y el terreno de nuestros modelos, pero con este cambio que involucra tanto color como posición, ¿deberíamos reemplazar la nueva textura de GE en los modelos antiguos; o ver si corrigen el color, antes de editar nuestros 3Ds?

Saludos,


----------



## Auquicu

Yo con las correcciones de ubicación en el nuevo terreno satelital tengo ya demasiado trabajo en adelante.


----------



## GFM 3D

Ya actualicé el terreno de algunos modelos, y he concluído también el Baluarte de Santa Lucía, que llevaba un tiempo esperando. Como le comentaba a Auquicu, he comenzado también el modelo de la Casona de San Marcos, que me tomará un poco más por los detalles en los claustros y lo que corresponde al Panteón. Aquí dejo algunos avances (lamento la calidad, resultado de la compresión al subir a Photobucket)

Exterior

















Patio de los Jazmines









Saludos!


----------



## Auquicu

Muy buenos avances con San Marcos. 

Por mi parte estos días estoy colocando los modelos según su nueva localización con las nuevas en las imagenes satelitales de Google Earth.

Ya que ahora Google quiere que edificios y otros elementos como árboles y farolas vayan en modelos separados, también me he visto obligado a cortar algunos modelos, motivo por el cual también aprovecho para mejorar algunas cosas.


----------



## SANTIS1129

Que gran talento amigos peruanos!!! Un abrazo desde Colombia, soy quien modela los edificios de mi país y espero seguirlos de ahora en adelante y aprender junto con ustedes y compartir mis experiencias!!


----------



## LordiHard

interesante


----------



## SANTIS1129

Aca les traigo mi versión del *Estadio Nacional del Perú*!!! espero les agrade.









http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=7c0cf014c3d5d60eeff8ac3632f9814d


----------



## Auquicu

Hola César (Santis1129)

Quizás participaste en la videoconferencia que les hice a un grupo de colombianos respecto del proyecto para modelar Cartagena, organizado por Edison Monsalve y Google Colombia. Veo que también has modelado mucho de Bogotá, algunos lugares donde he estado como la biblioteca, la catedral, Monserrate, el palacio de justicia, etc. No te olvides de Usaquén, el Centro Comercial Santa Bárbara y falta uno de los edificios que están al frente. Cuando fui quise tomarles fotos para modelarlas y casi me arrestan.

Respecto del Estadio Nacional de Lima, está buenísimo, y tengo algunas recomendaciones. Te las mando por mensajería.

Saludos! 

Muy buen aporte!!!!


----------



## SANTIS1129

Auquicu said:


> Hola César (Santis1129)
> 
> Quizás participaste en la videoconferencia que les hice a un grupo de colombianos respecto del proyecto para modelar Cartagena, organizado por Edison Monsalve y Google Colombia. Veo que también has modelado mucho de Bogotá, algunos lugares donde he estado como la biblioteca, la catedral, Monserrate, el palacio de justicia, etc. No te olvides de Usaquén, el Centro Comercial Santa Bárbara y falta uno de los edificios que están al frente. Cuando fui quise tomarles fotos para modelarlas y casi me arrestan.
> 
> Respecto del Estadio Nacional de Lima, está buenísimo, y tengo algunas recomendaciones. Te las mando por mensajería.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Muy buen aporte!!!!


Hola, si, precisamente yo hice parte del grupo de quienes colaboraron con sus modelos para ser usados de referencia como el Castillo de San Felipe o la Torre del Reloj, y no pude colaborar con la videoconferencia por razones profesionales puesto que no disponía de mi tiempo, por otro lado si, es algo difícil tomar fotos en algunas zonas de Bogotá por cuestiones de seguridad, a mi por poco me arrestan por lo mismo cuando buscaba texturas en el centro internacional, agradezco tus recomendaciones, ya te envié mi correo por inbox.


----------



## GFM 3D

El modelo del Estadio Nacional se ve impresionante, felicitaciones! El nivel de detalle tanto en geometría como en texturas, es magnífico.

Aquí traigo mi más reciente, pequeño aporte a la Capa 3D, el ex-noviciado de San Antonio Abad, ahora conocido como *la Casona de San Marcos*. Originalmente sede de un noviciado jesuita, pasó a ser la casa del Convictorio de San Carlos tras la expulsión de la Compañía de Jesús en el siglo XVIII, llegando a ser parte oficial de la UNMSM a mediados del siglo siguiente, ya en el periodo republicano. 



















Otra vista del patio de los jazmines









Patio de Derecho









Con la skyline limeña:









Lo que corresponde a la iglesia, se destinó en el periodo de Leguía para ser usado como lugar de descanso de distintos héroes de las guerras de independencia, así como ubicación de la tumba del Presidente Ramón Castilla, y es conocido ahora como el *Panteón de los Próceres*.



















Saludos!


----------



## SANTIS1129

Me impresiona los detalles que se trabajan en los modelos que aquí se presentan, muy buen aporte *GFM 3D*!!!


----------



## Auquicu

Empezó el final del geo-modelado.

Hoy Google anunció que empezará a generar modelos 3D para Google Earth utilizando tecnología LIDAR (desde un avión hacen mediciones laser y toman fotografías) y que planean hacerlo con todas las zonas metropolitanas del planeta. De esta manera, todo lo hace una computadora, y los antiguos modelos, así sean mejores, serán igual reemplazados para mantener uniformidad en las gráficas.


----------



## GFM 3D

¿Tienes el link sobre esa información? En el blog oficial de Google se dice que el cambio será para dispositivos móviles.

Saludos,


----------



## Auquicu

Este es el comunicado de Google:


Today, we provided a preview of some changes that are coming to the 3D landscape in Google Earth, starting on mobile devices. Later this summer, we’ll unveil a new way of displaying 3D buildings on Google Earth for mobile, achieved by building complete cityscapes from the 45-degree aerial imagery used in Google Maps and Building Maker. 

One of the biggest challenges in showing 3D buildings in Google Earth has been gathering complete 3D coverage to represent the real world seamlessly and consistently. For example, many areas in Google Earth have specific buildings and landmarks in 3D where they are available, but the surrounding area is flattened out and only available in two dimensions.

New imagery rendering and computer vision techniques now allow us to create an accurate and comprehensive 3D representation of entire metropolitan areas. But we recognize this impacts our amazing geo modeling community. In the select areas where it will launch, the 3D Buildings layer on mobile and tablet devices will display only the new automatically generated 3D imagery. Manually modeled 3D buildings from both our users and own team will continue to appear everywhere else, as well as on desktop versions of Google Earth for now. As we expand our ability to provide comprehensive 3D buildings and terrain for entire cities and regions, we know this raises questions for anyone who has modeled for Google Earth.

What is going to happen to the buildings in Google Earth that I’ve modeled?
When we release the new 3D imagery in select regions later this summer, any models you’ve previously created in the areas covered by the new 3D imagery will no longer appear in Google Earth for mobile. Your models will remain available in the 3D Warehouse and continue to inform the 3D models in Google Maps.

*What about Building Maker models?*
Building Maker is a useful tool irregardless of the eligibility for those models to appear in the 3D Building layer in Google Earth. It's a great way to start a dimensionally accurate, aerially textured model for SketchUp, and useful for creating context models for SketchUp scenes. Building Maker will continue to be available for these purposes.

*What about SketchUp models?*
In the regions where the new 3D imagery is available, we will no longer publish the 3D Buildings layer in Google Earth for mobile. However, we anticipate that there will be many parts of the globe that will take some time to expand to with this new type of 3D imagery, or never be able to reach at all. In those regions, user contributed models will still be important for providing a complete picture of the 3D landscape. User contributed 3D buildings may also continue to help inform the 3D buildings on Maps.

*Why is my model being replaced by something with less geometric detail?*
In some cases, the close-up work done by individual modelers may be more detailed than the current model created by the new 3D imagery techniques. Those detailed and beautifully textured models will of course continue to be available in the 3D Warehouse, and we appreciate you letting us share your model in Google Earth to date to provide a representation of the world in three dimensions. 

However, using aerial imagery to create 3D models enables us to keep these 3D versions of the world more accurate and up-to-date than is possible with manually created models. In addition, the new 3D buildings and terrain are all generated from the same high resolution aerial imagery, enabling precise alignment of the new models and a seamless 3D experience across an entire area. In an effort to create an accurate, consistent, and more complete 3D representation of the Earth, we are replacing all existing models with the new 3D imagery and will continue working to improve them over time.

*WiIl I still be able to submit buildings to Google Earth?*
We are thrilled by the commitment shown by users contributing 3D buildings to Google Earth, and hope to continue working with these modelers from all over the world to accurately and realistically represent areas where the new 3D models are not able to be created. We encourage you to submit your models for areas where we have not released new 3D imagery. 

*How will I know if my models are going to be affected? *
We are currently exploring ways to inform you about changes to the places where your model appears.

*So what does this mean for the future of 3D in Google Earth?*
As mentioned above, there are many areas that will remain unaffected by the initial release of new 3D imagery on Google Earth for mobile, and will continue to display user contributed 3D models. For modelers who would still like to publish SketchUp models for clients, you can create your own instance of Google Earth via the plugin using the Google Earth API, which enables you to publish 3D content on the web to share with clients or the general public. 

Our goal remains to create an accurate, consistent and comprehensive 3D representation of the Earth. With 3D imagery in its infancy, we can’t truly see what the future holds; but the one constant in this fast-paced, high-tech world is change, and further improvements are ahead.


----------



## escrew

GFM 3D said:


> ):
> 
> Acabo de revisar y solo puedo decir, prefería la imagen anterior.


Lo rescatable es que ya no se ve a una ciudad color tierra, sino más gris.


----------



## escrew

Auquicu said:


> Empezó el final del geo-modelado.
> 
> Hoy Google anunció que empezará a generar modelos 3D para Google Earth utilizando tecnología LIDAR (desde un avión hacen mediciones laser y toman fotografías) y que planean hacerlo con todas las zonas metropolitanas del planeta. De esta manera, todo lo hace una computadora, y los antiguos modelos, así sean mejores, serán igual reemplazados para mantener uniformidad en las gráficas.


Alguna ciudad del Perú esta incluida? de Sudamerica?


----------



## GFM 3D

escrew said:


> Lo rescatable es que ya no se ve a una ciudad color tierra, sino más gris.


Dudo que eso sea rescatable, pues de todos modos se ve casi monócromo y no se respeta el color de los elementos que resaltaban en la imagen anterior, como las areas verdes y otros, han quedado más grisáceos, menos naturales, y la imagen en general si bien destaca algunos detalles, se ve "granulada" y los techos se proyectan de un modo terrible.

Y ahora, a alinear los modelos de nuevo (...) en fin...



Auquicu said:


> Este es el comunicado de Google:
> 
> 
> Today, we provided a preview of some changes that are coming to the 3D landscape in Google Earth, starting on mobile devices. Later this summer, we’ll unveil a new way of displaying 3D buildings on Google Earth for mobile, achieved by building complete cityscapes from the 45-degree aerial imagery used in Google Maps and Building Maker.
> 
> One of the biggest challenges in showing 3D buildings in Google Earth has been gathering complete 3D coverage to represent the real world seamlessly and consistently. For example, many areas in Google Earth have specific buildings and landmarks in 3D where they are available, but the surrounding area is flattened out and only available in two dimensions.
> 
> New imagery rendering and computer vision techniques now allow us to create an accurate and comprehensive 3D representation of entire metropolitan areas. But we recognize this impacts our amazing geo modeling community. In the select areas where it will launch, the 3D Buildings layer on mobile and tablet devices will display only the new automatically generated 3D imagery. Manually modeled 3D buildings from both our users and own team will continue to appear everywhere else, as well as on desktop versions of Google Earth for now. As we expand our ability to provide comprehensive 3D buildings and terrain for entire cities and regions, we know this raises questions for anyone who has modeled for Google Earth.
> 
> What is going to happen to the buildings in Google Earth that I’ve modeled?
> When we release the new 3D imagery in select regions later this summer, any models you’ve previously created in the areas covered by the new 3D imagery will no longer appear in Google Earth for mobile. Your models will remain available in the 3D Warehouse and continue to inform the 3D models in Google Maps.
> 
> *What about Building Maker models?*
> Building Maker is a useful tool irregardless of the eligibility for those models to appear in the 3D Building layer in Google Earth. It's a great way to start a dimensionally accurate, aerially textured model for SketchUp, and useful for creating context models for SketchUp scenes. Building Maker will continue to be available for these purposes.
> 
> *What about SketchUp models?*
> In the regions where the new 3D imagery is available, we will no longer publish the 3D Buildings layer in Google Earth for mobile. However, we anticipate that there will be many parts of the globe that will take some time to expand to with this new type of 3D imagery, or never be able to reach at all. In those regions, user contributed models will still be important for providing a complete picture of the 3D landscape. User contributed 3D buildings may also continue to help inform the 3D buildings on Maps.
> 
> *Why is my model being replaced by something with less geometric detail?*
> In some cases, the close-up work done by individual modelers may be more detailed than the current model created by the new 3D imagery techniques. Those detailed and beautifully textured models will of course continue to be available in the 3D Warehouse, and we appreciate you letting us share your model in Google Earth to date to provide a representation of the world in three dimensions.
> 
> However, using aerial imagery to create 3D models enables us to keep these 3D versions of the world more accurate and up-to-date than is possible with manually created models. In addition, the new 3D buildings and terrain are all generated from the same high resolution aerial imagery, enabling precise alignment of the new models and a seamless 3D experience across an entire area. In an effort to create an accurate, consistent, and more complete 3D representation of the Earth, we are replacing all existing models with the new 3D imagery and will continue working to improve them over time.
> 
> *WiIl I still be able to submit buildings to Google Earth?*
> We are thrilled by the commitment shown by users contributing 3D buildings to Google Earth, and hope to continue working with these modelers from all over the world to accurately and realistically represent areas where the new 3D models are not able to be created. We encourage you to submit your models for areas where we have not released new 3D imagery.
> 
> *How will I know if my models are going to be affected? *
> We are currently exploring ways to inform you about changes to the places where your model appears.
> 
> *So what does this mean for the future of 3D in Google Earth?*
> As mentioned above, there are many areas that will remain unaffected by the initial release of new 3D imagery on Google Earth for mobile, and will continue to display user contributed 3D models. For modelers who would still like to publish SketchUp models for clients, you can create your own instance of Google Earth via the plugin using the Google Earth API, which enables you to publish 3D content on the web to share with clients or the general public.
> 
> Our goal remains to create an accurate, consistent and comprehensive 3D representation of the Earth. With 3D imagery in its infancy, we can’t truly see what the future holds; but the one constant in this fast-paced, high-tech world is change, and further improvements are ahead.


Por lo que puedo leer parece que la prioridad por ahora es la versión para dispositivos móviles, y bueno, quisiera pensar que seguirá así por mucho tiempo. Tomando en cuenta que especialmente aquí, por ejemplo, no sucedió lo mismo que con otras ciudades que fueron invadidas por cajas de color gris/blanco por todas partes, quizá el cambio tarde en llegar. Solo queda seguir con lo nuestro y esperar lo mejor. Yo estoy trabajando, aparte de varias reconstrucciones, en el modelo de un monasterio que espero subir pronto (aunque esto de la aérea, en fin...)

Saludos,


----------



## Auquicu

"... we're not publishing the names of cities that will have 3D imagery data at this time. I would assume that larger cities will be published before smaller cities, but this may vary."

"_Will auto-generated buildings be available on Earth for desktop in the future?_
Increasingly, users want to access information - be it text or geographical - while on the go. We’re excited to soon offer these 3D cities and tours on Google Earth for mobiles and tablets. We’re working to provide a consistent user experience across both mobile and desktop, and hope to announce a desktop version as soon as possible. "


----------



## GFM 3D

Paso aquí un avance de la Iglesia de Santa Clara antes de su demolición en los años 20:


----------



## SNM_SNM

Porque el edificio de BBVA Continental de San Isidro no sale en el google map si ya hace varios meses esta terminado ????


----------



## GFM 3D

SNM_SNM said:


> Porque el edificio de BBVA Continental de San Isidro no sale en el google map si ya hace varios meses esta terminado ????


Porque nadie se ha animado a hacer el edificio post-remodelación. Me parece que el BBVA se quedó sin edificio cuando quitaron todos los modelos que no estaban hechos a fototextura, y desde entonces no se hizo otro que ocupe su lugar.


----------



## SNM_SNM

GFM 3D said:


> Porque nadie se ha animado a hacer el edificio post-remodelación. Me parece que el BBVA se quedó sin edificio cuando quitaron todos los modelos que no estaban hechos a fototextura, y desde entonces no se hizo otro que ocupe su lugar.


Ok pero ojala alguien se anime a hacerlo,si supiera lo haria ,estan casi todos los edificios ,cuando termine la Torre Begonias seguro estara tambien pero no se puede quedar como terreno abandonado esa zona del edificio BBVA .....


----------



## GFM 3D

Actualizaron las imágenes de Google Earth del malecón de Miraflores, desde el óvalo Centro América (final de la Av. Pardo hasta Larcomar. Fotos de noviembre de 2012.


----------



## nnito01

*planos de iglesia de santo domingo*



Auquicu said:


> Las maquetas sin textura son lo que quedó de una versión muy antigua de Google Earth, y entonces se habían hecho de Buenos Aires y nunca se hizo nada de Lima. Hoy en día solamente se desarrollan modelos con fototextura.


HOLA como estas no se si seria mucho pedirte pero tienes los planos del convento de santo domingo de LIma es para UN trabajo netamente academicoo que me dejaron en patrimonio para poder analisar las plantas arquitectonicass  espero tu apoyo gracias


----------



## andre91

Un bosquejo que lo terminare cuando publiquen los renders oficiales del proyecto ... o cuando tenga ganas. :bowtie:


----------



## andre91

El agujero en la torre mas alta era necesaria, ademas que le da un buen toque. En mi opinión, por la distribución de los espacios, la propuesta de integrar las calles perpendiculares al proyecto a través de bulevares gastronómicos y por el lugar en donde se ubica lo convierten en uno de los proyectos mas interesantes de la región.


----------



## Pierce

muy buenos renders 3d Andre, este proyecto es uno de mis favoritos.


----------



## andre91

Bueno, no sabia donde poner estos renders, pero como dije que lo terminaría aquí van.
Para hacerse una idea de como se vería el proyecto con el entorno a nivel del suelo.


----------



## nayle

Buenos días:

Estoy realizando un proyecto en España y agradecería si me podéis facilitar las dimensiones de La Catedral de Lima, del Palacio de Gobierno, Plaza Mayor y Palacio Municipal.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pierce

andre91 said:


> Bueno, no sabia donde poner estos renders, pero como dije que lo terminaría aquí van.
> Para hacerse una idea de como se vería el proyecto con el entorno a nivel del suelo.


Andre91 tienes mas vistas ? , seria bueno si subes el modelo 3d a google Earth !


----------



## Yotufutbol

que cosa tan maravillosa


----------



## [email protected]

...como decía una salsita antigua de Oscar d' Leon: "Que cosa tan linda, que cosa tan bella"


----------



## ab1cd2

hola que tal!, recien soy miembro de este foro, y me interesa bastante el trabajo que hiciste del puericultorio, yo tengo nformacion sobre las primeras edificaciones y las etapas en las que fueron construidas. lamentablemente no me salen las fotos que colgaste, queria ver que tal te quedaron.


----------



## ab1cd2

*hola que tal!, me interesa bastante el trabajo que hiciste del puericultorio, lamentablemente no me salen las fotos que pusiste! como me las puedes mostrar??*

hola que tal!, recien soy miembro de este foro, y me interesa bastante el trabajo que hiciste del puericultorio, yo tengo nformacion sobre las primeras edificaciones y las etapas en las que fueron construidas. lamentablemente no me salen las fotos que colgaste, queria ver que tal te quedaron.


----------



## ab1cd2

*edificaciones*

hola que tal, tengo informacion del puericultorio que te podria interesar, algunos planos, pero me gustaria intercamiar informacion contigo , creo que tienes informacion muy interesante con respecto a las edificaciones. saludos espero tu respuesta!.


----------



## Jhgz17

Ya han hecho la del nuevo edificio del banco de la nación?..


----------



## MarioSkyLima

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, me gustaria saber como es que consiguen las medidas y proporciones de los diferentes edificios, o es a "ojo". 
saludos


----------



## Romeo2201

Que raro que _el edificio mas alto del Peru_ hasta la fecha no tenga su imagen 3D en el Google Earth.


----------



## Pierce

opino lo mismo


----------



## e-mypes

creo que en Lima no se debería construir edificios tan altos como los que se están planeando, todo el mundo sabe que esta zona es demasiado riesgosa por ser sísmica para este tipo de mega proyectos


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...¿no te enteraste que en Chile tienen un edificio de 300 metros y que ya resistió un terremoto de 8,4 grados el año pasado?...

...lo demás son cuentos chinos, se pueden construir rascacielos como en cualquier parte del mundo...


----------



## anunaki12

que gris se ve todo en lima.


----------



## Jogaly

Ejemplo de edificios altos a prueba de terremotos


----------



## Romeo2201

Y mientras tanto, nuestro edificio mas alto sigue sin su diseño tridimensional.


----------

